# Rocky Mountain Galerie



## Thomas (30. November 2009)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## chickenway-user (30. November 2009)

ich weiß, es gibt schon eine in der gallery und eine bei den klassik bikes... aber rocky fotos kann man nicht oftgenug posten...

da mal meins: 






mag zufällig irgendwer den rahmen gegen ein switch tauschen? (nur wegen der optik...) spaß machen tut das auch schon. mit eta gehts sogar ganz gut bergauf... nur bergab wirfts mich regelmäßig ab  

nur ein kritikpunkt fällt mir grad ein: die aufkleber. ist es wirklich standesgemäß für so einen "teuren" hersteller aufkleber zu verwenden, die bei einmal böse anschauen abfallen?

und eine frage noch: gibts (gab´s) von rm singlespeed bikes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (30. November 2009)

Winterzeit, jetzt hängt das Zeug an der Wand........


----------



## Soulbrother (30. November 2009)

Geiiil,wenn ich nächstes mal unten bin und Ogau wirklich nicht mehr existent ist,dann komm ich zu dir zum Carrerabahn fahren


----------



## Jako (30. November 2009)

machen wir  gruß jako


----------



## Switchy (30. November 2009)

@ Jako:
Einfach genial. =)


----------



## Jako (30. November 2009)

....hier der rest....


----------



## Soulbrother (1. Dezember 2009)

Futter...


----------



## Jendo (1. Dezember 2009)

Wahnsinns Bikesammlungen hier...!


----------



## Jako (1. Dezember 2009)

....ein mädchen-rocky haben wir auch noch....


----------



## el Lingo (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe da auch ein paar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (1. Dezember 2009)

bei mir im Wald..... Gruß Jako


----------



## Jambo12 (1. Dezember 2009)

hier mal meins...


----------



## dortmund biker (1. Dezember 2009)

so geil hier alles.


----------



## strikemike (1. Dezember 2009)

Krasses Flatline - die sehen schon sehr geil aus.



Jambo12 schrieb:


> hier mal meins...


----------



## Fischi1983 (1. Dezember 2009)

Da schauste hab auch eins!


----------



## Magnum 204 (1. Dezember 2009)

Meine Zwei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberius (1. Dezember 2009)

Beim 10. mentalen Orgasmus habe ich aufgehört zu zählen... 
So viele schöne Bikes...einfach göttlich!!!

Da werde ich meine Beiden auch mal wieder ablichten müssen.


----------



## numinisflo (1. Dezember 2009)

Wenn hier schon so viele geile Bikes gepostet werden dann sind hier mal meine beiden ehemaligen RMs:

Switch:







RMX:








Beide verkauft, mittlerweile fahre ich ein Blizzard, jedoch sind von dem leider noch keine Bilder existent. Kommen aber bald. Natürlich ist das Blizzard auch eine Special Edition...


----------



## rockyoernie (1. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Soulbrother (1. Dezember 2009)

Noch ein kleiner Nachschlag von meinen Ehemaligen:


----------



## Jendo (1. Dezember 2009)

Magnum 204 schrieb:


>


Verdammt gutes Bike!


----------



## ribisl (2. Dezember 2009)

Jako schrieb:


> Winterzeit, jetzt hängt das Zeug an der Wand........



Geiles Männerzimmer!


----------



## GM210 (6. Dezember 2009)

Echt schöne bikes hier. 
Dann mach´ich mal mit.


----------



## Niggels (10. Dezember 2009)

Mein RMX


----------



## Sw!tch (10. Dezember 2009)

Eines der geilsten


----------



## gobo (10. Dezember 2009)

ich schmeiß meins auch mal rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (10. Dezember 2009)

geil! das hat ein großes bild verdient! wie wärs mit einem bomberschriftzug auf der gabel? gruß jako


----------



## gobo (10. Dezember 2009)

mittlerweile ist auf der gabel das 888 in carbon optik drauf.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (10. Dezember 2009)




----------



## dortmund biker (10. Dezember 2009)

richtig geil.


----------



## numinisflo (10. Dezember 2009)

Sehr schön das Stealth RMX.


----------



## Gige (13. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Gige (13. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Jambo12 (13. Dezember 2009)

Heute mal ne kleine ausfahrt gemacht ...
(bild ist nicht so der hammer)


----------



## Switchy (16. Dezember 2009)

So hab da mal was gefunden ein bischen oldschool stuff..^^
Der eine oder andere wird es schon kenne aber trotzdem schön anzuschauen. =)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/2832/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (16. Dezember 2009)

Yeaaah,schön das "Pipeline" gerockt


----------



## Jendo (16. Dezember 2009)

Immer wieder gut!


----------



## gobo (16. Dezember 2009)

so wie es aussieht hält das pipeline was es verspricht,hätte ich net gedacht.schönes vid.

mfg


----------



## numinisflo (16. Dezember 2009)

Der Wade der alte Kantenklatscher.


----------



## Sw!tch (17. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Hunter-dirt (17. Dezember 2009)

nice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (17. Dezember 2009)

Bist zuviel mit dem Niklass unterwegs gewesen, so bunt wie die Kisten sind...


----------



## joseppe (17. Dezember 2009)

gehts dem hinterrad vom flow gut? oder fehlen da wirklich speichen?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (17. Dezember 2009)

Die Speichen nehemen die Farbe der Umgebung auf...


----------



## dortmund biker (18. Dezember 2009)

nur handybilder...







neu ist die lyrik 2step.
und ja, das ist ein skihelm - es war saukalt gestern.


----------



## Sw!tch (18. Dezember 2009)

Würde aber wahrscheinlich auhc so halten, ist ne Doubletrack 





el Lingo schrieb:


> Bist zuviel mit dem Niklass unterwegs gewesen, so bunt wie die Kisten sind...





Ich hatte da garnicht soviel Einfluss drauf. Das lilane Rad am Flow ist von meinem P2 Übrig geblieben, die MRP hab ich zu nem unschlagbaren Preis bekommen, die gelben Syntace Griffe gab's beim Dirt-Masters für 5. Das rote Hope-Laufrad geht bald an meinen Bruder.
Der Chromag-Lenker stammt tatsächlich aus der Whistler-Zeit! Kann ich nur jedem empfehlen, sowohl als auch!

Wo wir grad beim Thema sind, wann sieht man sich mal wieder im Deister?


----------



## el Lingo (18. Dezember 2009)

Dieses Jahr wird es eher nichts mehr, habe ich das Gefühl, obwohl ich natürlich immer Lust habe. Im Frühjahr dann auch wahlweise mit mehr Federweg...


----------



## Magnum 204 (19. Dezember 2009)

Erste eindrücke im Schnee ,mit total chaos in Mainz











Gruß.Patrick


----------



## heat (19. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Jendo (19. Dezember 2009)

Schöne Schneebilder 

Beim Flatline finde ich die Sattelstütze etwas arg hässlich. Ansonsten taugt es mir ganz gut.


----------



## RattleHead (19. Dezember 2009)

das urinoir alu von rocky hat wieder mal nicht gehalten.........das nur mit ein bischen llmtn shredden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (19. Dezember 2009)

RattleHead schrieb:


> das urinoir alu von rocky hat wieder mal nicht gehalten.........das nur mit ein bischen llmtn shredden.



Hä ???


----------



## RattleHead (19. Dezember 2009)

chainstay crack!


----------



## bike-it-easy (19. Dezember 2009)

@Rattlehead: Welches Bike?

Gruß

bike-it-easy

Edit: OK, habs gerade gesehen, ist dein SXC


----------



## Nofaith (19. Dezember 2009)

Winterimpressionen


----------



## RattleHead (19. Dezember 2009)

sayer sxc 30, linker chainstay am schweiz des ausfallenden.


----------



## dortmund biker (20. Dezember 2009)

ahhh ich will das gar nicht erst hören. 
so ein mist,  hoffentlich geht da was garantiemäßig.


----------



## Giuliano.B (23. Dezember 2009)

Mal ein Bild mit "neuem" Lenker und neuem Sattel. Der alte war ja dermaßen hässlich. Jetzt wirkt das alles ganz anders










Als nächstes kommt entweder ´ne R1 oder ´ne Deus Kurbel in weiß. Das Flatline ist jetzt erstmal wieder dran und muss eigendlich sparen wegen Wohnung renovieren ;(


----------



## Fabeymer (24. Dezember 2009)

Und hier dann auch noch mal:


----------



## numinisflo (24. Dezember 2009)

Eines der schönsten Slayer.
Schlicht und schön, so hätte ichs auch gemacht. Ich glaube ich brauch auch wieder ein Allround-Fully.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (24. Dezember 2009)

Danke dir!


----------



## blaubaer (27. Dezember 2009)

nach fast 5 wochen Bike-Pause endlich gestern wieder mal das Alti ausgeführt, bis auf die griffe ist immer noch beim alten


----------



## Soulbrother (31. Dezember 2009)

*Noch ein letztes altes Bild im alten Jahr!* 





Freu mich schon auf viele neue Bilder hier im neuen Jahr,also schön fleißig knipsen Jungs


----------



## Giuliano.B (31. Dezember 2009)

Schön Souli . Wasn sind denn das für Pedale am Flatty? Heute am auch mein neuer Sattel für´s Flatty und hab auch nochma Gruppenbild meiner Rockys gemacht. Beim letzten war eins mehr drauf, aber was will man machen


----------



## Cuberius (31. Dezember 2009)

Wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
Freu mich schon auf viele schöne Fotos.


----------



## gobo (31. Dezember 2009)

ja von mir auch,guten rutsch und vielleicht trifft man sich ja im kommenden
jahr mal?!

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockyoernie (1. Januar 2010)

mein ex fully


----------



## rockyoernie (1. Januar 2010)

mein 1. fully .. die amp wurde wenig später durch ne mag21 ersetzt .. hab leider nur noch das eine foto


----------



## Boba_Fett (5. Januar 2010)

mein Rocky flow raw als "Winter-/Bikeparkschlampe"


----------



## Jurek (5. Januar 2010)

Na dann mal meins ausgerüstet für den schönsten winter.
Fährt sich wie ne eins!!






























Ich finds schön.


----------



## dortmund biker (6. Januar 2010)

ich auch!


----------



## DHOUSER (6. Januar 2010)

Hi, würde Euch gerne mein Switch vorstellen....
Comments / Verbesserungsvorschläge???


----------



## neikless (7. Januar 2010)

das ist schon sehr fett was willste besser machen ? 
verändern lässt sich immer was ist eben auch von dem
eigenem vorlieben anhängig , mir gefällts !


----------



## gobo (7. Januar 2010)

wüsste echt nicht was man da noch ändern sollte?sieht doch geil
aus das teil.
was mir nicht so gefällt ist diese silberne zughülle am schaltwerk,passt
irgendwie nicht so ans rad(meine meinung!!).hab nicht drauf geachtet,hast die vorne auch,oder??


----------



## DHOUSER (7. Januar 2010)

THX für eure Kommentare!

@gobo: Die silbernen Nokon Zughüllen habe ich auch vorne. Nokons polarisieren ohnehin.... Bin aber ziemlich zufrieden.


----------



## Edmonton (7. Januar 2010)

@DHOUSER
Das sieht doch Top aus.
Aber ne andere Bremse würd ich dran machen. 
Nein war nur Spaß.  
Laß es so wie es ist. 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. Januar 2010)

ich hatte heute wieder zu viel Zeit 
(man muss ja schauen wie es mit der FOX aussieht)


----------



## Hunter-dirt (10. Januar 2010)

hammer nico, passt perfekt rein!


----------



## gobo (10. Januar 2010)

mr.freeride,sehen meine kranken alten augen da eine unterschrift von wade simmons auf deinem rmx??!!
haste das mit klarlack geschützt??


----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. Januar 2010)

ja. die ist aber schon seit fast 3 Jahren drauf 
ne mit Klebefolie


----------



## SchrottRox (10. Januar 2010)

Ahhh...ich werde gleich neidisch auf das schööööne RMX von Mr.Freeride...

Ich hatte über Weihnachten auch zu viel Zeit und habe mein Slayer ausgeschlachtet...

...die Teile an mein mir selbst gemachtes Weihnachtsgeschenk geschraubt...davon aber nur ein kleines Bild, ist ja völlig fehl am Platze







Dann mein altes Rotwild ausgebeint und die Teile ins Slayer transplantiert. Und das darf dann groß gezeigt werden. Bild von der heutigen Testfahrt:







EDIT: Uhps, war wohl bissl arg groß...


----------



## gobo (10. Januar 2010)

ich glaub mittlerweile ist da schwer ran zu kommen,kann das sein??
hatte vor zwei jahren thomas vanderham getroffen(willingen) aber sollte
ich ihn unterschreiben lassen??nee auf keinen fall da mußte dann die kappe herhalten.aber trotzdem ich schau mal weiter.irgendwann klappts dann doch mal.


----------



## blaubaer (10. Januar 2010)

die neue RM Winteredition  aerodynamisch ausgefüllt aber etwa 5 kilo schwerer


----------



## Hunter-dirt (10. Januar 2010)

blaubaer schrieb:


> die neue RM Winteredition  aerodynamisch ausgefüllt aber etwa 5 kilo schwerer



 aber geiles Teil!


----------



## neikless (13. Januar 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (16. Januar 2010)

Endlich mal ein Bild von meinem Blizzard.


----------



## el Lingo (16. Januar 2010)

Der Vorbau sieht nach 1993 aus, tief und lang...


----------



## Jendo (17. Januar 2010)

Ist einfach ein geiles Rad!


----------



## Fabeymer (17. Januar 2010)

Das Phantom, das Phantom! 

Sehr schönes Rad, Glückwunsch!


----------



## Cuberius (17. Januar 2010)

Hier mal meine Beiden...


----------



## Gige (17. Januar 2010)

Hatte leider keine Zeit zum reinigen
Ja meine Frau wollte ne gelbe Gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (17. Januar 2010)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Der Vorbau sieht nach 1993 aus, tief und lang...



Wenn du meinst.



Jendo schrieb:


> Ist einfach ein geiles Rad!



Danke. Wie wir gesehen haben läufts auch auf Eis nicht schlecht.



Fabeymer schrieb:


> Das Phantom, das Phantom!
> 
> Sehr schönes Rad, Glückwunsch!



Danke.


----------



## el Lingo (17. Januar 2010)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst.


Na klar! Ich habe Beweise, wie das damals war:


----------



## numinisflo (17. Januar 2010)

Ich bin halt einfach old school. 
Aber mal im Ernst, der Vorbau passt mir gut, gefällt mir, hält was aus u. ist leicht.


----------



## Soulbrother (17. Januar 2010)

Wenn dein Vorbau die Maße 135mm/0° hat,dann ist das definitiv das  Standardmaß von CC-racebikes aus den frühen 90ern  ...ich hab auch noch 2 in dem Maß hier rumliegen  

...aber davon jetzt mal ganz abgesehen ist das ein sehr schönes Blizzard das du dir da aufgebaut hast!

Happy trails,Flo


----------



## el Lingo (18. Januar 2010)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Ich bin halt einfach old school.
> Aber mal im Ernst, der Vorbau passt mir gut, gefällt mir, hält was aus u. ist leicht.



Sollte auch mit keinem Wort bedeuten, dass das schlecht ist. Hat mich nur an früher erninnert.


----------



## muellerschubert (21. Januar 2010)

mein schatz. kann ich leider momentan wegen eines gebrochenen beines nicht bewegen.


----------



## Giuliano.B (21. Januar 2010)

Wie hastn das angestellt? Fußball ? Wie bist du mit der DT zufrieden?


----------



## muellerschubert (21. Januar 2010)

klassischer schneeunfall. ausgerutscht und es war mit einer ungünstigen landung passiert.

mit der dt bin ich eigentlich sehr zufrieden. kommt halt drauf an, was man damit machen will. ist sicherlich nichts für einen downhill, aber für meine ansprüche sehr gut. (forstautobahn, wald etc.)

sie spricht sehr feinfühlig an. über die steifigkeit kann ich auch nicht klagen.

ist die xrc 100 ltd. also auch mit carbon-krone und carbon-schaft.

in den letzten testberichten in der bike und mountainbike ist sie auch recht gut weggekommen.

vorher hatte ich eine lefty sl carbon, die ich mittels adapter in mein anderes mtb verbaut hatte. 

also, auf den strecken die ich fahre, merke ich hinsichtlich der steifigkeit fast keine unterschiede.

vom ansprechverhalten sind ebenfalls beide nahezu gleichwertig. 

also ich würde sie weiterempfehlen.

noch davor hatte ich mal eine manitou skareb. auch diese gabel wurde ja heftigst diskutiert. auch die war an sich ok, stellt doch aber einen erheblichen unterschied zur lefty oder dt dar.


----------



## Giuliano.B (21. Januar 2010)

Thx für die Info.

Für´s Element schwanke ich nämlich auch zwischen einer Fox F100 die ja besser funktionieren soll und einer DT Swiss XRC die nochmal wesentlich leichter ist. 200gramm oder sowas hab ich im Kopf. Auch beim XC lass ichs bergab halt auch gut stehen. Da tendiere ich eher zur Fox. Aber der Leichtbauwahn


----------



## muellerschubert (21. Januar 2010)

hallo nochmal.

ja, das mit den gabeln ist sicherlich schwer. die dt ist nichts für ein bikepark.

meine frau hat in ihrem rocky mountain eine fox32 mit 100mm federweg.

die ist schon massiver gebaut als die dt. hat aber kein carbon, so dass das immer täuschen kann.

ich bin mit dem rad auch schon gefahren. von der steifigkeit her hat man auch hier keinen unterschied gemerkt. das ist da dann vielleicht auch eher subjektiv, da die standrohre dicker sind.

die dt wirkt filigraner.

vom federungskomfort fand ich die dt fast besser.

eine alternative ist ggf. auch noch die rockshox sid xx worldcup. mit der habe ich auch geliebäugelt. auch eine tolle gabel. war damals aber noch nicht lieferbar und ich wollte nicht warten. 

die dt hat einer sehr liniare federlinie. die spricht unten herum sehr gut an. ähnlich wie eine gabel mit stahlfeder. 

aber schnick schnack, ich bin immer der meinung ein wirklich schlecht gibt es kaum noch. die gabeln, egal welche du nimmst, spielen in einer top liga. die muss man erstmal ausreizen.

mein tipp. nimm was dich anfixt und las dir nicht reinreden. 

es gibt immer (egal welches produkt) positive und negative meinungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muellerschubert (23. Januar 2010)

so nochmal in groß:


----------



## numinisflo (23. Januar 2010)

Diese ganzen weißen Teile stören mich schon enorm, die verwendeten Teile sind natürlich allesamt erste Sahne. Einzig beim Reifen frage ich mich warum man sich sowas an ein MTB montieren kann. Da ist ja schon der Racing Ralph mehr als grenzwertig.


----------



## muellerschubert (23. Januar 2010)

bin ich blind, oder ist bei deinem auch viel weiß dran?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (24. Januar 2010)

...du bist blind


----------



## numinisflo (24. Januar 2010)

muellerschubert schrieb:


> bin ich blind, oder ist bei deinem auch viel weiß dran?



Da muss man schon differenzieren. 
Aber ist und bleibt ja Geschmacksache. Nur die Frage "Was machst du mit dem Furious Fred?" bleibt im Raume.


----------



## Cuberius (24. Januar 2010)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Nur die Frage "Was machst du mit dem Furious Fred?" bleibt im Raume.



Des öfteren vom Laufrad runter um den Schlauch zu flicken.


----------



## muellerschubert (25. Januar 2010)

ach ist doch quatsch. der fred ist ein guter reifen und dies ist auch schon mein zweiter satz. den ersten habe ich bis zum schluss ohne probleme gefahren.

sicherlich ist der nichts für einen downhill, aber ich fahre ja auch nicht mit einem downhill mtb den berg hoch. also immer schön das einsatzgebiet beachten.

ich komme hier vom flachen land und meine heimstrecke bietet kein starkes gelände, lediglich forst und waldwege mit passage aus asphalt.

da ist der pneu optimal.


----------



## Soulbrother (25. Januar 2010)




----------



## Dome_2001 (25. Januar 2010)

Und wie fährt es sich? Optisch passt es ja .. 

Wie hebt die Bremse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (25. Januar 2010)

Dazu kann ich momentan leider noch keine zufriedenstellenden Aussagen abgeben...demnächst aber,hoffe ich.


----------



## Catsoft (31. Januar 2010)

Zwei olle Kanadier im Schnee...


----------



## Cuberius (31. Januar 2010)

Ihr habt ja noch richtig schön viel Schnee! 
Bei uns schneits, dann taut's wieder weg, dann schneit es, dann taut's wieder weg...


----------



## Catsoft (31. Januar 2010)

Wir haben zu viel Schnee


----------



## Cuberius (31. Januar 2010)

Bekommst gleich meine Adresse per PN. Dann kannst du welchen hier hin schicken.


----------



## Flow.Zero (31. Januar 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> zu viel Schnee



sowas gibt es nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (1. Februar 2010)

Flow.Zero schrieb:


> sowas gibt es nicht




Du hast recht: Wir haben zuwenig Berge für den vielen Schnee 

Wenn wir Berge hätten, hätte ich kein Problem mit dem Schnee....


----------



## Flow.Zero (1. Februar 2010)

ohne berge würde mir der schnee auch nichts nützen


----------



## numinisflo (2. Februar 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Zwei olle Kanadier im Schnee...



Wie schön doch ein Rocky mit geradem Unterrohr sein kann. Zwei wirklich schöne Räder!


----------



## Cuberius (2. Februar 2010)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Wie schön doch ein Rocky mit geradem Unterrohr sein kann.



oh ja!


----------



## muttipullover (3. Februar 2010)

Hier mal mein Blizzard. Es macht seinem Namen alle Ehre. 






Grüße Steffen


----------



## neikless (3. Februar 2010)

hell yaaa !


----------



## gtbiker (6. Februar 2010)

Hier mal mein RM Hammer, aktueller Zustand....






Und im Einsatz....





















Bis dann


----------



## muellerschubert (6. Februar 2010)

sehr schicker retro renner. respekt.


----------



## dortmund biker (6. Februar 2010)

gefällt mir echt gut.


----------



## numinisflo (6. Februar 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Hier mal mein RM Hammer, aktueller Zustand....





Unglaublich schönes Hammer. Da träume ich davon, aber ich finde nichts passendes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (6. Februar 2010)

sehr schön


----------



## Cuberius (7. Februar 2010)

Defenitiv ein echt schönes Oldschoolbike.


----------



## gtbiker (7. Februar 2010)

Danke, danke! 
Wirklich alt ist übrigens nur der Rahmen, der ist 91er Baujahr. Der Rest ist mehr oder minder modern.
Am Rahmen wurden alle überflüssigen Zuganschläge entfernt, genau wie der Canti-Gegenhalter hinten und dann in british racing green gepulvert und neue Decals drauf geklebt.
Gewicht wie abgebildet 9,72kg, ein paar Teile werden aber noch ersetzt, wobei natürlich auf die Stimmigkeit geachtet wird.
Bis dann


----------



## heat (14. Februar 2010)

So mittlerweile paar Sachen schon gewechselt!


----------



## Sw!tch (14. Februar 2010)

Geil! Sattel noch.


----------



## Fizzen (15. Februar 2010)

mein leicht gepimptes RM7


----------



## qwwq20091 (15. Februar 2010)

Und unsere!


----------



## MrFaker (16. Februar 2010)

lg chris


----------



## Jendo (17. Februar 2010)

@Fizzen: Hast Du das selber Lackieren lassen oder ist das eine verschollene Special Edition?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fizzen (17. Februar 2010)

eher ne hausgemachte Special Edition durch besten Freund ;-)


----------



## Giuliano.B (20. Februar 2010)

So, heute kam der Atlas FR Lowriser dran. Hammer halt das Teil. Wirkt schön mit den weißen Details zu denen vom Rahmen. Der Diaboluslenker vorher sah auch recht mikrig aus irgendwie


----------



## Flow.Zero (20. Februar 2010)

ich find dein rad überheftig!


----------



## joseppe (20. Februar 2010)

das flatline sieht supergut aus.

außerdem scheint es echt sinnvoll aufgebaut zu sein!

--> perfect bike!


----------



## Giuliano.B (25. Februar 2010)

thx. Heute war es auf der Waage. 19,1kg


----------



## INSTINCT (27. Februar 2010)

Servus!

Hier mal auch nen Pic von meinem Rocky 







Cya


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fizzen (27. Februar 2010)

das foto ist doch aufm alten Schuttberg bei Vach?


----------



## Giuliano.B (27. Februar 2010)

Heute war bei mir der DH-Saisonanfang


----------



## INSTINCT (27. Februar 2010)

@Fizzen

Jep hast recht is nen ehemaligen Müllberg. "Atzendorf/hof" oder so nennt sich die kleene Ortschaft da in der nähe.


----------



## Jako (27. Februar 2010)

mein neues flatline-design.... einmal mit luftfahrwerk, einmal mit coil... gruß jako


----------



## LukiSkywalker (27. Februar 2010)

Des sieht mal porno aus


----------



## gobo (27. Februar 2010)

jaa das flatty sieht mal richtig geil aus


----------



## GT-Sassy (27. Februar 2010)

Endlich fahrbereit:



Hammer, Bj. 1992


----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. Februar 2010)

sowas fährt man doch nicht mehr, dass hat man iner Vitrine stehen


----------



## dortmund biker (28. Februar 2010)

das flatline ist geil.

wie oft wechselst du denn deine federelemente in einer saison? lohnt sich das?


----------



## njoerd (2. März 2010)

die flatlines sehen so gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edmonton (7. März 2010)

@njoerd
Ja wenn Dir die Flatlines so gut gefallen, mach ich doch gleich weiter.


----------



## njoerd (7. März 2010)

hehe  danke 
das sieht auch richtig gut aus 
und mit hammerschmidt 
1000mal schicker als das speiseeis  
schick


----------



## Edmonton (7. März 2010)

Ich muß ganz ehrlich sagen, bin voll zufrieden mit der Hammerschmidt. 
Speiseeis.


----------



## njoerd (7. März 2010)

würd auch gern mal eine hammerschmidt testen 
mir ist aber ganz recht, das ich nicth so viel schaltgedöhns am lenker hab


----------



## Soulbrother (12. März 2010)

*Wünsche allen hier eine schöne neue Saison *


----------



## Nihil Baxter (13. März 2010)

Mein neues RM Blizzard 2010:


----------



## onkel_doc (13. März 2010)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:


> Mein neues RM Blizzard 2010:


 
Das teil sieht ja mal echt hübsch aus. Da hat sich ja der rahmenbruch gelohnt
Das oberrohr fällt recht steil ab. Gute farbwahl.
Wie sieht es mit dem gewicht aus? Ja ich weiss bei einem stahlrahmen schaut man ja nicht darauf jedes gramm zu zählen...interessiert mich aber. Möchte mir ev. auch eines zusammenstellen.
Ein gelungener aufbau!!!
Gruss onkeldoc


----------



## Nihil Baxter (13. März 2010)

Das Rad wiegt so wie es dasteht 11,72 kg. Mit Sicherheit kein Leichtgewicht, aber wie von dir schon geschrieben, ist das bei einem Stahlbike eher sekundär.


----------



## Jako (13. März 2010)

...sehr schön - das blizzard  die "hörnchen" würde ich schwarz wählen, und team-kettenblätter würden mir besser gefallen..... gruß jako


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (13. März 2010)

Habe übrigens gestern meine starrgabel von saso bekommen und eingebaut. Sieht gut aus. Habe mein stahlhardteil auch schon durch den dreck bewegt. Fährt sich saugut. 
Bilder folgen dann wenn der lrs von ritchey drauf ist.
Freu mich schon das gerät auf dem ersten marathon zu gebrauchen.

bis bald und freu dich an deinem hübschen neuen stahlbock


----------



## seniorsepp (13. März 2010)

Und noch eins - noch ungefahren - scheiss schnee


----------



## njoerd (14. März 2010)

geil


----------



## neikless (14. März 2010)

etwas unruhig sonst ist das flatline okay


----------



## onkel_doc (14. März 2010)

kleines update von meinem projekt. Vorgestern die neue gabel (SASO)eingebaut und gestern schon getestet. Fährt sich wirklich geil.
Jetzt dann noch neuer LRS und ne andere sattelstütze.

Suche noch ne thomson in 26,8.


----------



## SuperS-Rider (15. März 2010)

Schöne Klassiker gibts hier zu sehen!

Nach einem bisher provisorischem Aufbau, ist mein Switch jetzt annähernd so, dass es mir taugt. Dem ein oder anderem User kommt es vielleicht bekannt vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (15. März 2010)

Herrlich! Hat jemand so einen zu verkaufen???


----------



## gobo (15. März 2010)

sehr schönes switch

jendo:
bei ebay ist doch eins drin!man kann sich ja mal mit dem verkäufer in verbindung setzten was er will dafür,ich glaub das ist sogar neu(canuck)!
kann sogar sein das es ein händler ist.ok der preis ist ein traum aber wie gesagt man kann mal fragen!!

mfg


----------



## gobo (15. März 2010)

sorry,el lingo meinte ich!!!


----------



## seniorsepp (15. März 2010)

tolles switch - vor allem das herrliche Schutzblech


----------



## el Lingo (15. März 2010)

Das ist doch nur ein altes SL in der Sonderlackierung von 2005, die für Marzocchi gemacht wurde. Ich habe im Keller zwar schon ein 178mm Switch stehen, hätte aber lieber den Canuck Rahmen, wie er oben zu sehen ist. Trotzdem danke!


----------



## SuperS-Rider (15. März 2010)

Freut mich, dass es gefällt.



seniorsepp schrieb:


> tolles switch - vor allem das herrliche Schutzblech


Ich hoffe, der Dämpfer wird es mir im schlammigen Frühjahr dankbar sein wenn er nicht die volle Ladung abkriegt


----------



## MrFaker (15. März 2010)

schönes switch  

aber das schutzblech, da geht ganz klar funktion vor optik 

lg chris


----------



## RattleHead (20. März 2010)

WE NEED SUNSHINE!


----------



## Jendo (20. März 2010)

Sehr schöne Sammlung!


----------



## Jendo (20. März 2010)

@el Lingo: Wann ist denn dein Switch endlich fertig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (22. März 2010)




----------



## Giuliano.B (22. März 2010)

Nur geil. Mit der Farbe ein Traum


----------



## seniorsepp (22. März 2010)

sehr edel


----------



## Jako (22. März 2010)

geil souly, aber mit havoc laufradsatz würde es noch besser aussehen  gruß und alles gute noch, jako


----------



## el Lingo (22. März 2010)

Mein Switch ist fahrbereit, aber da ich noch immer auf den blöden Sunline V1 warte, gibts auch noch kein Bild. Nächstes Wochenende wird es richtig eingeritten...


----------



## Soulbrother (22. März 2010)

Jako schrieb:


> geil souly, aber mit havoc laufradsatz würde es noch besser aussehen  gruß und alles gute noch, jako



 ja stimmt,aber leider wäre es damit auch schwerer.Es soll aber mit der Zeit nach und nach noch etwas leichter werden,ich will mal ein bisschen 4xen damit 

...und DANKE noch


----------



## heat (22. März 2010)

@ Souli: Saustark! Sieht echt klasse aus! Neid pur


----------



## Knuut (22. März 2010)

RattleHead schrieb:


> WE NEED SUNSHINE!



Hi, ich sehe mein Switch ist in guter Gesellschaft. Netter Fuhrpark


----------



## neikless (22. März 2010)

hier bitte mein alti-update (neuer dämpfer und ks stütze)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (22. März 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> hier bitte mein alti-update (neuer dämpfer und ks stütze)



.....und ein krasser sattel  ....da braucht man ja ne sonnenbrille.....gruß jako


----------



## el Lingo (22. März 2010)

Endlich mal ein ordentlicher Dämpfer im Altitude! Ich würde es genau so machen...


----------



## Xexano (22. März 2010)

Das Rasouli


----------



## gtbiker (23. März 2010)

Das Rasouli ist mal richtig fein und mit liebe zum Detail aufgebaut! 
Sehr sehr gut


----------



## Soulbrother (25. März 2010)

Danke,danke  

Also Männers,nachdem ja schon vor gut 2 Wochen hier bei uns sehr angenehmes Wetter war und einem die Möglichkeit gab,ohne sich allzu dick einmummeln zu müssen,nach langer Abstinenz endlich mal wieder schneefreie trails zu genießen...





...war der gestrige Tag nochmal umso genialer.Bei sonnigen ca. 20°C mit Sir Winston unterwegs...endlich auch wieder nur in shorts und shirt.Auf das die Kalkleisten wieder Farbe bekommen  yeeehaa...Frühling! 






...und wenn dann jetzt ab kommendem Wochenende noch die Uhr umgestellt ist kann es nur immer weiter bergauf gehen


----------



## blaubaer (25. März 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/593711
> 
> yeeehaa...Frühling!


 

oh ja 






lang ist`s her dass ich bei sonnenschein und trockenem boden auf dem Bike war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marathonflo (25. März 2010)

Mein neues altes ETSX customized by MT Sports:


----------



## Jako (25. März 2010)

@ Souly, ich glaube Sir Winston macht sich gerade sorgen um sein Herrchen......  Gruß Jako


----------



## gobo (25. März 2010)

he souly,ist das ne hundepfeiffe die du da um hast??sag bloß der kleine geht mit auf tour!?

mfg


----------



## Soulbrother (25. März 2010)

Hmm... hat tatsächlich den Anschein als hätte er sich da wirklich gesorgt 

Ja,ist ne Hundepfeiffe und auf meinen lokalen trails ist er fasst immer mit dabei.Da sind wir in der Regel so 1,5 -2 Std gemütlich unterwegs


----------



## Switchy (25. März 2010)

@ Marathon Flo:

Sehr schön geworden


----------



## gobo (25. März 2010)

junge junge,wieviel km machst du so bei einer runde mit ihm??


----------



## Soulbrother (25. März 2010)

10 - max.15Km


----------



## onkel_doc (27. März 2010)

hallo leute. Mein winterprojekt ist bald fertig. Jetzt nur noch der LRS von Ritchey und dann ist mein stahlbock umgebaut. Ein rocky hammer 1998. Fährt sich wirklich geil das teil

Wollte es schon verkaufen und hab es mir dann doch anders überlegt.


----------



## Nihil Baxter (27. März 2010)

So, erste Ausfahrt mit dem neuen Blizzard hinter mir. Wie heißt es bei RM so trefflich: Love the ride. Und so war es auch.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (31. März 2010)

was der nette Bikekollege alles beim Umzug findet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (1. April 2010)

geiles t-shirt


----------



## onkel_doc (1. April 2010)

Mein Vertex nach einer putzattacke War am Wochenende mal schnell im tessin. war hübsche 20grad warm. Auf der anderen seite des gotthards hats geregnet wie sau. war ne hübsche tour mit 10 anderen leuten.


----------



## numinisflo (1. April 2010)

Ein richtig geiles Bike dein Vertex! Hut ab. Was wiegts denn?


----------



## onkel_doc (1. April 2010)

Oh danke für dein kompliment. Ist ein 21" Rahmen. Nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht. Gewogen 9,8kg. Der LRS ist auch nicht gerade der leichteste. 
Wenn ich daran denke dass ich vor einem jahr noch mit über 11kg unterwegs war. Habs gut hingekriegt. Werde damit diese Marathon-Saison bestreiten.
Jetzt kann ich wieder gut schlafen numinisflo.


----------



## newmie (2. April 2010)

die next lp fehlt noch....dann wärs mal soweit fertig.


----------



## onkel_doc (2. April 2010)

sieht auch geil aus. welche grösse???  S??
was wiegts denn? obwohl mir das gewicht eigentlich egal ist. hübsch fahren muss es sich.


----------



## newmie (2. April 2010)

ist ein M/18"

Gewicht hab ich kein genaues. Wird irgendwo bei knapp über 11kg sein.

Für Touren gibts noch nen LRS mit ner Highroller/Minion Kombi.


----------



## Giuliano.B (2. April 2010)

Ist das der FunWorkslaufradsatz mit den FW N-Lightnaben??


----------



## newmie (2. April 2010)

nein....ein pancho lrs mit dt 240er naben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singletrailer67 (3. April 2010)

Anbei mein Old Slayer...
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## mat2u (8. April 2010)

Hier mein Element 70 mit ein paar Modifikationen. Den Winter über wurde es geschont, da musste ein anderes Bike ran.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/612419


----------



## onkel_doc (8. April 2010)

Hammer Race Clean von 1998
So, nun isses soweit. Mein Projekt Steel-is Real ist fertig. Ok, die Gabel is aus Carbon...aber was solls. Werde damit am Steeltreffen im September teilnehmen. Habe noch einen leichten Ritchey WCS Radsatz den ich aber noch als Ersatz behalte.
gruzz jenso


----------



## Jendo (17. April 2010)

Heute war einer dieser beschissenen Tage...














Du warst mir immer ein treuer Begleiter.
Rocky Mountain Rasouli (*2003 -  2010)
Ruhe in Frieden!


----------



## Cuberius (17. April 2010)

Au backe, wie ist das passiert?


----------



## RattleHead (18. April 2010)

Ein tipisch Rocky Alu problem! Sehr schade, hoffen sie haben noch warranty...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (18. April 2010)

Cuberius schrieb:


> Au backe, wie ist das passiert?


Scheint wohl ein Ermüdungsbruch zu sein. Ohne Fremdeinwirkung oder Fahrfehler hat mein Hinterrad blockiert und dann wars schon geschehen. Sau ärgerlich wenn man grad den ganzen Berg hochgefahren ist und sich auf die Abfahrt freut.



RattleHead schrieb:


> Ein tipisch Rocky Alu problem! Sehr schade, hoffen sie haben noch warranty...........


Ich werd auf jedenfall mal Bikeaction kontaktieren. Aber nach fast 7 Jahren Nutzung wird es wohl keine Garantie oder Gewährleistung geben.


----------



## dortmund biker (18. April 2010)

oh fuck. sehr ärgerlich....


----------



## Soulbrother (18. April 2010)

Jendo schrieb:


> Heute war einer dieser beschissenen Tage...
> 
> Du warst mir immer ein treuer Begleiter.
> Rocky Mountain Rasouli (*2003 -  2010)
> Ruhe in Frieden!



 ohh nein,das Rasouli so sehen zu müssen schmerzt mich!
Mein Beileid Robert


----------



## Giuliano.B (18. April 2010)

Als ich heute zum Marathon gefahren bin hatte ein Vogel einen Crash mit meinem Rad. Gestern wurde es geputzt. Welche Siffe am Rahmen hängt könnt ihr euch denken....


----------



## dortmund biker (18. April 2010)

uää... krass... 

könnt ihr jetzt mal wieder schönere bilder posten, leute? 
ist ja schlimm hier - rahmenbrüche, tierkadaver...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (18. April 2010)

Yeahr der hats wohl bis zur Ziellinie nicht mehr geschaft  zu krass


----------



## Cuberius (18. April 2010)

So 'ne Blutspur über dem Rocky Schriftzug hat aber auch was!


----------



## Kpt.Chaos (19. April 2010)

@ Jendo

das ist echt Pech mit Deinem Rahmenbruch. 
Andererseits gibts Leute die sind echt ein Hit am Schweissgerät und kennen sich auch prima mit Legierungen und vor allem den nötigen Schweiss-Drähten aus.

Also ich würd den Rahmen reparieren lassen. Bei der Gelegenheit könnt man den betreffenden Bereich mit einigen Zusatzblechen entsprechend verstärken. Danach bisl Schleifen/Bürsten/Lacken und die Fahrt könnt munter weitergehen..


----------



## gobo (19. April 2010)

oh jendo du machst mir mut,aber echt sch...e und dann noch ein rasouli.
aber sei froh das dir nix passiert ist,stell dir vor das wäre auf deiner abfahrt passiert.
mit dem kadaver,das sieht mal fett aus!dampfstrahler drauf und gut!!nee war ein scherz!!!!!!!!

mfg


----------



## Jendo (19. April 2010)

Kpt.Chaos schrieb:


> @ Jendo
> 
> das ist echt Pech mit Deinem Rahmenbruch.
> Andererseits gibts Leute die sind echt ein Hit am Schweissgerät und kennen sich auch prima mit Legierungen und vor allem den nötigen Schweiss-Drähten aus.
> ...



Solange ich ein zweit Rad habe, ist der bikende Sommer nicht verloren. Ich werde in Ruhe schauen was Nicolai zu dem Rahmen sagt und ob da noch was venünftiges geht. Ansonsten gibt es auch schon diverse Ersatzangebote.

Jendo

P.S. Wer wohnt den von Euch in der Nähe von Köln? Ich werde mich ab nächster Woche dort niederlassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBikeLebowski (19. April 2010)

Jendo schrieb:


> ...
> 
> P.S. Wer wohnt den von Euch in der Nähe von Köln? Ich werde mich ab nächster Woche dort niederlassen.


----------



## dortmund biker (22. April 2010)

Jendo schrieb:


> P.S. Wer wohnt den von Euch in der Nähe von Köln? Ich werde mich ab nächster Woche dort niederlassen.



ich wohne im oberbergischen (kreis gm), werde demnächst aber auch öfter mal in bonn anzutreffen sein.


----------



## neikless (23. April 2010)

schön ... neuwertiger ... rahmen ... zu verkaufen


----------



## MLK-LAW (25. April 2010)

Mein '04er RM6 - rebuild


----------



## Sw!tch (25. April 2010)

wow


----------



## MLK-LAW (25. April 2010)

danke - is halt was für die Vitrine geworden...


----------



## gobo (25. April 2010)

jendo:
bin aus der eifel(belgische!!)an der grenze zu aachen,kann dir dann mal die strecken hier bei uns zeigen,zieh dich warm an!!!!

mfg


----------



## Xexano (27. April 2010)

Hey Jendo,

als Mit-Rasouli-Fahrer ein herzliches Beileid zum gebrochenen Rasouli. Denn genau deiner war der Grund, warum ich mir auch ein Rasouli (der grad beim Händler angeboten wurde) besorgt habe. Des war noch damals in München beim RMCommunity-Treff. So etwas schmerzt einem richtig im Herzen. Schmeiss aber das Ding nicht weg, man kann so einen sauberen Bruch sicherlich noch schweissen.

Bzgl. Köln: Ich bin jetzt zwar in Bayern einmarschiert, aber ich kenne mich in Köln und Umgebung ein wenig aus, da meine Heimat bei Köln liegt. Wenn Du also gute Tipps haben willst, hau mich mal per PN an.  

Ciao
J


----------



## Soulbrother (28. April 2010)

MLK-LAW schrieb:


> Mein '04er RM6 - rebuild



Sehr schön,noch einen "Rocky Mountain" Schriftzug drauf und dann 


Oldschool-Newschool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. April 2010)

hui...das erste mal das mir eine neue MZ besser gefällt als die Alte.


----------



## sbgbiker (4. Mai 2010)

mein neues spielzeug....






 

und nochmals mit strassenschuhen...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. Mai 2010)

klasse Aufbau, gefällt richtig gut.


----------



## dortmund biker (4. Mai 2010)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> hui...das erste mal das mir eine neue MZ besser gefällt als die Alte.



die schönere ist aber die ältere - nur im neueren rahmen.


----------



## MLK-LAW (4. Mai 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Sehr schön,noch einen "Rocky Mountain" Schriftzug drauf und dann
> 
> 
> Woher bekomm' ich die?


----------



## neikless (5. Mai 2010)

wir komm aus Frankfurt wir komm aus Hessen unsere Sch***** sollt ihr 
fressen wir bleiben treu bin in den Tod immer wieder *SCHWARZ *ROT !!!!

ich denke in seinem Herzen wollte der Meenzer-Bubb ein Frankfurter sein
deshalb die schwarz roten Aufkleber ... viel mehr als ein Hesse kann der Mensch nicht werden !

grüße ans andere (falsche) Ufer in Pfalz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (5. Mai 2010)

Hesse,wenn du wüßtest... 




MLK-LAW schrieb:


> Woher bekomm' ich die?



z.B. hier: http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-Aufkleber-Sticker-Set-/380229851345?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item58877718d1


----------



## Flow.Zero (5. Mai 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> ... viel mehr als ein Hesse kann der Mensch nicht werden !)



Pohohoho da lach ich ja


----------



## ingmar (5. Mai 2010)

Mein alter Hobel:


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Mai 2010)

Mein Rocky Hammer '99 in der finalen Ausbaustufe.
Vor ein paar Tagen im Schauinsland bei Freiburg in Breisgau. 
Steel is real!!!!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. Mai 2010)

mein absoluter Obertraum! Mehr geht nicht! 
RMX for life


----------



## neikless (11. Mai 2010)

ja man !


----------



## Dome_2001 (12. Mai 2010)

Eins der geilsten Big Bikes überhaupt!!


----------



## neikless (12. Mai 2010)

Big (5) Five !


----------



## Magnum 204 (13. Mai 2010)

So hier mal wieder mein Rasouli wurde vom Singlespeeder (10,4Kg) zum Schalter 
(jetzt 10,98kg)


















[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Cuberius (13. Mai 2010)

Sher schön, was anderes kann man nicht sagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (14. Mai 2010)

zuschlagen ! 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/268436/cat/500


----------



## Edelglatze (17. Mai 2010)

da muss meins doch auch mal rein 
ein wenig überbelichtet aber naja...


----------



## Gige (19. Mai 2010)

Endlich fertig
Dank an Bert für die top Decals


----------



## dortmund biker (19. Mai 2010)

oha... ^^

krass.


----------



## Gige (19. Mai 2010)




----------



## heat (21. Mai 2010)

da haben sich zwei lieb!


----------



## Hedonist (21. Mai 2010)

..nach "Seasons in the Abyss" wieder in "Undisputed Attitude" ;


----------



## GM210 (26. Mai 2010)

Und zack, hier auch nochmal:


----------



## gobo (26. Mai 2010)

hi GM210
biste noch gut nach hause gekommen,man war das ein geiles wochenende!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GM210 (26. Mai 2010)

Jo, bin gut angekommen. Das Wochenende war echt super 

Danke nochmals, dass ich bei Euch mit campen konnte!


----------



## gobo (26. Mai 2010)

jaaaa so sind wir,die eifler


----------



## TurboLenzen (27. Mai 2010)

Slayer 2011:













Grüße, 
Mario


----------



## njoerd (27. Mai 2010)

sehr schick


----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. Mai 2010)

2.4 so wie es aussieht, ist es sehr Grenzwertig?


----------



## neikless (27. Mai 2010)

chic , gutes fahrwerk , macht es sinn den dämpfer so "upsidedown"
einzubauen ? technisch oder eben nur wegen gewicht schwerpunkt tief usw ?

ich glaub bei meinem altitude würde das so gar nicht passen ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## njoerd (27. Mai 2010)

wo liegt der unterscheid, wenn man den dämpfer "upside down" einbaut, im gegensatz zu deinem?


----------



## neikless (27. Mai 2010)

ja genau das frage ich mich , ob es ein technischen oder whatever vorteil hat ?

optisch/style mäßig find ich meins schöner


----------



## njoerd (27. Mai 2010)

ja bei dir passt er so besser, aber bei dem rotem finde ich den anders herum auch schick  vll wegen der wippenfarbe


----------



## Zwinglianer (28. Mai 2010)

sehr schön, das SLAYER 2011!

über den grossen bruder freut sich auch mein ALTITUDE 2009


----------



## TurboLenzen (28. Mai 2010)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> 2.4 so wie es aussieht, ist es sehr Grenzwertig?



Hinten fahre im Momentan nur einen 2.2. Ein 2.4 hat aber locker Platz. In dem neuen Hinterbau geht so einiges rein 



neikless schrieb:


> chic , gutes fahrwerk , macht es sinn den dämpfer so "upsidedown"
> einzubauen ? technisch oder eben nur wegen gewicht schwerpunkt tief usw ?
> 
> ich glaub bei meinem altitude würde das so gar nicht passen ??



Das Unterrohr des neuen Slayer wurde extra weiter vor gezogen, damit der Ausgleichsbehälter Platz hat. Beim Altitude war das nie geplant. Somit könnte es sehr eng werden, den Dämpfer so im Altitude zu montieren.
Ich persönlich finde es schöner den Ausgleichsbehälter nach unten zu fahren. Dann hängt da nicht so ein Knubbel mit im Rahmen 

Gruß, 
Mario


----------



## Jambo12 (1. Juni 2010)

Rahmen steht zum Verkauf, bei Interesse ---> PN


----------



## [email protected] (1. Juni 2010)

Fast fertig:


----------



## Soulbrother (2. Juni 2010)

e.thirteen: LG1 Kefü und KB neu, jetzt 12,29kg ...noch!


----------



## Jendo (2. Juni 2010)

Heißes Geschoss!
Hat der Hinterreifen überhaupt Grip?


----------



## gobo (3. Juni 2010)

he souly

sorry für das kurze gespräch oben am startturm in winterberg!!hatte dich zu spät erkannt!war mir nicht ganz sicher ob er es ist oder net,aber rocky
sei dank hab ich dein flatty erkannt,lach.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (3. Juni 2010)

Jendo schrieb:


> Heißes Geschoss!
> Hat der Hinterreifen überhaupt Grip?



Ja,recht viel sogar ...zumindest auf Brechsand und im Trockenen



gobo schrieb:


> he souly
> 
> sorry für das kurze gespräch oben am startturm in winterberg!!hatte dich zu spät erkannt!war mir nicht ganz sicher ob er es ist oder net,aber rocky
> sei dank hab ich dein flatty erkannt,lach.
> ...



 ...kein Problem


----------



## mohrstefan (4. Juni 2010)

Mit dem Schlappen, kann ich nur bestetigen,bei Trocken !!! der GRIP-HAMMER.
Aber nur Staubtrocken,freue mich schon auf Hochsommer!


----------



## Soulbrother (6. Juni 2010)

Hochsommer ist es doch momentan,deshalb stand bei mir heute nachmittag "platte Schläuche flicken und Bereifung anpassen" auf dem Plan


----------



## neikless (7. Juni 2010)

Alteisen ?! ... da stell ich meins mit dazu !



altes eisen mit neuer forke


----------



## Soulbrother (7. Juni 2010)

...passt prima die 38!


----------



## Fabeymer (8. Juni 2010)

Mein Beitrag zum Thema altes Eisen mit neuer Forke: 







Ich liebe diese Gabel und bin wirklich happy, dass ich mich für eine Nixon und damit gegen die üblichen Verdächtigen wie Lyrik oder 36 entschieden habe. 
Und das Geldsäckel freut sich mit mir...


----------



## Magnum 204 (8. Juni 2010)

sehr schönes RMX


@Fabeymer   , du bist also der übeltäter der mir die rote Nixon vor der nase weg geschnappt hat


----------



## Magnum 204 (8. Juni 2010)

hier mal meine zwei ( 15,6kg u. 10,92kg)


----------



## Fabeymer (8. Juni 2010)

Magnum 204 schrieb:


> @Fabeymer   , du bist also der übeltäter der mir die rote Nixon vor der nase weg geschnappt hat



Tschuldigung, aber Hauptsache ist doch, dass sie in der Familie bleibt. 
War ein ganz komischer Zufall, ich hab aus irgendeinem Grund mitten in der Nacht nach dem Weggehen nochmal den Rechner angeschmissen und außer Emails auch noch den Bikemarkt gecheckt...und dann sah ich _sie_! Lustigerweise war der Verkäufer auch noch wach und so wurde der Deal direkt nachts quasi besiegelt.
Und nachdem Du eh schon eine hattest... 
Wolltest Du sie für's Switch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (8. Juni 2010)

_neikless_, du gehörst geknebelt und mit der Peitsche behandelt!


----------



## Napoli94 (9. Juni 2010)

hey neikless
wie is die neue fox so??
is die coil oder air?? würd mich mal interssieren


----------



## neikless (9. Juni 2010)

ist eine Fox VAN also Stahlfeder rc2 180mm
habe im RMX thread weiter beschrieben


----------



## seppel81 (11. Juni 2010)

2010ner rm7


----------



## blaubaer (12. Juni 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> "platte Schläuche flicken und Bereifung anpassen"



platte schläuche, kenn ich seit 3jahren nicht mehr, 
bereifung anpassen, ja, zwar etwas verkehrte welt bei mir 





zudem gab es noch einen neuen Lenker und verlängertes Sattelstützenbedienkabel


----------



## Soulbrother (14. Juni 2010)

Swampi auf Tour kenn ich auch gut aus eigener Erfahrung...bringt Laune,dicke Schenkel und steigert die Kondition 
Die sind bei mir jetzt runtergeflogen bis Spätherbst.
Auf dem DH t.o. sind jetzt HighRollerSemislick/Lopes BlingBling drauf für trocken und auf dem Pipeline die Ardent´s für feucht bis nass.

Feines Alti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (16. Juni 2010)

Noch ein Miniupdate:


----------



## Sw!tch (16. Juni 2010)

ich hätts gern, gefällt mir bis auf die blauen endkappen echt super gut


----------



## Fabeymer (16. Juni 2010)

Dank Dir! 
An den Endkappen scheiden sich die Geister...ich find's ganz nett, das Blau vom Dämpfer nochmal aufzugreifen.

Edit: Wow, es ist im Porn-Thread und damit den Wölfen zum Fraß vorgeworfen.


----------



## RattleHead (17. Juni 2010)

Warranty Slayer 30 White, build with Roco Air.


----------



## el Lingo (17. Juni 2010)

Geiles Teil!


----------



## RattleHead (20. Juni 2010)

danke. Mit grossem bruder!


----------



## njoerd (21. Juni 2010)

geile kombi 
den großen bruder muss ich mir auch nochmal gönnen


----------



## numinisflo (23. Juni 2010)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Noch ein Miniupdate:



Gefällt mir richtig gut dein Slayer!


----------



## ZPO (24. Juni 2010)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Noch ein Miniupdate:



hallo,

ist die bereifung so empfehlenswert bzw. was fährst du damit?

ich hab vorne und hinten momentan den ardent drauf in 2,25 und möchte diese demnächst durch andere ersetzen.

P.S schickes bike.


----------



## Dome_2001 (24. Juni 2010)

Fahre die gleichen Reifen an meinem Slayer und bin rund um zufrieden. im nassen einfach top, aber eine Tour fahren macht dicke Waden und stramme Oberschenkel  Im Trockenen konnte ich Sie bei diesem Sauwetter noch  nciht ausgiebig testen.

Hoffe Du meinst jetzt die Maddy Mary's ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## njoerd (24. Juni 2010)

bei trockenem sind sie auch super


----------



## mohrstefan (24. Juni 2010)




----------



## gobo (25. Juni 2010)

sehr schönes slayer aber warum hinten einen semi slick?


mfg


----------



## Soulbrother (25. Juni 2010)

Weil es leicht kriminell werden könnte,wenn man ihn vorne fahren würde ?!


----------



## neikless (25. Juni 2010)

damit sich unsere beiden senioren selbst auf´s maul hauen,
dann muss ich das nicht machen 
der mohrstefan fährt den auch vorne  war letztes jahr in Wiberg zu bewundern
"wie eine gazelle"


----------



## ZPO (25. Juni 2010)

@njoerd
@dome 2001

danke für eure infos bezüglich der muddy marys, die hatte ich nämlich schon in die nähere auswahl genommen. 
wollte jetzt im speziellen wissen, muddy mary vorne\big betty hinten wie das so ist bzw. ob es nen unterschied macht, wenn ich v\h muddys aufzieh. ist ja einer wenn ich das richtig sehe?!


----------



## njoerd (25. Juni 2010)

also ich fahr vorn sowie hinten die muddys, mein bruder hat hinten ein fat albert drauf, fährt sich auch ganz gut, bei matsche merkt man das man hinten halt kein muddy drauf hat sondern nur ein albert, dafür brummt es nicht so auf der straße  der kollege mit dem demo fährt hinten einen betty und sagt er kommt damit super zurecht.
ich bleib bei muddys vorn und hinten


----------



## gobo (25. Juni 2010)

na dann viel spass


----------



## Dome_2001 (25. Juni 2010)

ich bleib auch bei den Muddys für vorne und hinten. macht richtig spaß damti .. und gibt dicke schenkel imd waden..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (25. Juni 2010)

Der Sommer ist da !!! Und ich hoffe er ist noch lang!!! 
Eine Kombireifenset habe ich noch,abzugeben Greift Zu!!
Nur was für richtige Sommer Freak's!!!!
VR Maxsis 42er HR Internse 60-70er Mischung
Es ist nicht Kriminell , er ist der Racing Ralph roll & Maxxis kleb Qually.


----------



## joseppe (26. Juni 2010)

trinkflasche an nem enduro/freerider. klingel, hörnchen an nem rizer-lenker und semislicks.

du kostest auch alle fettnäpfchen aus. oder?


----------



## Soulbrother (26. Juni 2010)

Frisch aus´m Wald...der oldie läuft


----------



## gobo (26. Juni 2010)

top,einfach ein sehr schönes dh to!
sagmal souly biste in ilmenau am start??

mfg


----------



## Doc Roots (26. Juni 2010)

P.S. Wer wohnt den von Euch in der Nähe von Köln? Ich werde mich ab nächster Woche dort niederlassen.[/QUOTE]
Jendo



@Jendo:Wo haste dich denn genau niedergelassen? Ich wohne in Köln...also wenn du Bock auf ne Rocky-Tour hast sag Bescheid....


----------



## Soulbrother (26. Juni 2010)

gobo schrieb:


> top,einfach ein sehr schönes dh to!
> sagmal souly biste in ilmenau am start??
> 
> mfg



Thx 
Nein in Ilmenau werde ich nicht mehr starten,bin ich aber bis vor ein paar Jahren immer sehr gerne  ,seit 06 fahre ich generell nur noch Dirtmasters und Rittershausen,da ist die Entfernung relativ gering für mich.
Wobei ich dieses Jahr Rittershausen aber leider wegen Urlaub ausfallen lassen muß.Schade,zumal es jetzt eine komplett neue Strecke dort geben soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doc Roots (26. Juni 2010)

sehr schönes Bike...


----------



## mohrstefan (27. Juni 2010)

joseppe schrieb:


> trinkflasche an nem enduro/freerider. klingel, hörnchen an nem rizer-lenker und semislicks.
> 
> du kostest auch alle fettnäpfchen aus. oder?


 Alles was hilft


----------



## gobo (27. Juni 2010)

schade,hätte diesmal allen mut zusammen genommen und hätte die angequatscht.
ich mein ich hätte euch(dich)in willingen gesehen,so ne gruppe,kann das sein?!
egal irgendwann klappt das mal.

mfg


----------



## Soulbrother (27. Juni 2010)

Häää,wieso Mut?Ich beiße doch nicht  
Nein,in Willingen war ich nicht,evtl. meinst du den Mr.Freeride...der war dort!

Heute war ich dann auch gleich nochmal,zur Abwechslung mit der Pipe,unterwegs









...wieder mit neuem altem Fahrwerk!


----------



## Dome_2001 (27. Juni 2010)

Das Pipeline hat auch was!! Finde den Aufbau auch richtig gut!


----------



## Cuberius (28. Juni 2010)

Je öfter ich das Pipeline sehe, desto mehr will ich auch eins!


----------



## Speedy 86 (29. Juni 2010)

So jetzt kann ich auch mal mein Senf dazu geben 
Meine Hammerschmidt kommt noch die Tage ran und dann sollte es fertig sein ^^


----------



## njoerd (29. Juni 2010)

bis auf die 888 und der sattel gefällt es mir ganz gut


----------



## Giuliano.B (29. Juni 2010)

Mir gefallen die Aufkleber der "neueren" 888 nicht. Aber mit den roten Laufrädern und dem Steuersatz wirkt das sogar ganz nett. Würde noch ´ne rote Sattelklemme draufmachen und ´nen schwarzen schlanken Sattel


----------



## Speedy 86 (30. Juni 2010)

Jo find ich auch ... kannst mir den nen guten sattel empfehlen überleg mir auch was schlankes vll zu holen nur was ist schlank und halbwegs gemütlich ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (30. Juni 2010)

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...alia-Filante-Sattel-schwarz-weiss::23056.html

Den habe ich in weiß an meinem Flatty. Günstig, leicht, gemütlich und schaut gut aus


----------



## mohrstefan (30. Juni 2010)

Guck doch mal in die WTB Farmilie .
Für jeden Hintern das richtige & günstig !!


----------



## rumpf (30. Juni 2010)

Es war einmal !


----------



## mohrstefan (30. Juni 2010)

Ich habe alte bilder noch mal durchgschaut,und immer W. T. B.


----------



## Condor (1. Juli 2010)

hach ja... *schnief*.... ganz schön hässlich war die kiste... *schnief*


----------



## rumpf (1. Juli 2010)

Condor schrieb:


> hach ja... *schnief*.... ganz schön hässlich war die kiste... *schnief*



*schnief*......und vorallem ******* zu fahren......*schnief*


----------



## mohrstefan (1. Juli 2010)

Schnief


----------



## njoerd (1. Juli 2010)

nimm ne 0,33l flasche, die sollte besser passen  ist auf jeden fall im slayer ss so


----------



## mohrstefan (1. Juli 2010)

njoerd schrieb:


> nimm ne 0,33l flasche, die sollte besser passen  ist auf jeden fall im slayer ss so


Des Bild ist ca 2 jahre alt !!!!
Oder mehr ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## njoerd (1. Juli 2010)

und nun?


----------



## mohrstefan (1. Juli 2010)

njoerd schrieb:


> und nun?


Soone Flasch passt da nich rein !!!


----------



## njoerd (1. Juli 2010)

alles klar


----------



## rumpf (2. Juli 2010)




----------



## Soulbrother (2. Juli 2010)

Wennschon-dennschon


----------



## Magnum 204 (2. Juli 2010)

Hier mal wieder paar updates(Reifen ,Sattel ,Bremsscheiben,und paar fuddelteile) und dann ist erst mal schluss,  Tubeless kit kommt noch als letzter schritt

Gewicht : 10,78KG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (2. Juli 2010)

Bor ej !!!
Der Sattel ist der Brüller !!
Aber bestimmt unbequem,oder .


----------



## Magnum 204 (6. Juli 2010)

Nach einigen testfahrten muss ich sagen der Sattel ist doch recht bequem für das es ein leichtgewicht ist.


----------



## Jens_84 (13. Juli 2010)

So hier ist mein Flatline frisch vom Händler


----------



## njoerd (13. Juli 2010)

schick 
was wiegt das eigentlich mit dem aufbau?


----------



## xerdanny (14. Juli 2010)




----------



## neikless (15. Juli 2010)




----------



## mohrstefan (15. Juli 2010)

Ahhh 
noch sone Glatze
der Sommer wird noch heisss


----------



## Fabeymer (18. Juli 2010)




----------



## neikless (18. Juli 2010)

... lass "es" raus !


----------



## Freeride-1994 (18. Juli 2010)

Ahmmm... ich hätte ne kurtze Frage, und zwar hab ich mir vor nen neues Bike zu hollen (ein Rocky Mountain)
Jetzt hab ich das Slayer SS 350 gefunden und das Slayer SS 396, worin unterscheiden die sich? (ausser vom Namen, und des Aussehens )

das Slayer SS 350: 







Und das Slayer SS 396:






Danke im vorraus^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (18. Juli 2010)

Preis und Ausstattung sind unterschiedlich. 396 dürfte ein wenig hochertiger sein. einfach mal googeln

http://www.bikeaction.de/index.php/produkte/rocky-mountain/rocky-mountainbikes-2009/slayer-slopestyle.html?page=shop.product_details&flypage=rocky-mountain-details.tpl&product_id=285&category_id=64

http://www.bikeaction.de/index.php/produkte/rocky-mountain/rocky-mountainbikes-2009/slayer-slopestyle.html?page=shop.product_details&flypage=rocky-mountain-details.tpl&product_id=285&category_id=64


----------



## Freeride-1994 (18. Juli 2010)

Vielen dank!^^
hast zwar 2mal die selbe seite gepostet, aber ich weiß was gemeint is "http://www.bikeaction.de/index.php/...=286&flypage=rocky-mountain-details.tpl&pop=0"

gut^^ jetzt muss "S" nur noch für die Körpergröße 173cm passen^^


----------



## [email protected] (21. Juli 2010)

Das 396 hat ne bessere Ausstattung!


----------



## gobo (22. Juli 2010)

hi

also "s" würde ich bei 1,73 nicht nehmen,ich bin 1,72 und m passt perfekt!!
ich denke das es dann zu klein ist!!aber mußt du selber wissen.

mfg


----------



## njoerd (22. Juli 2010)

gobo schrieb:


> hi
> 
> also "s" würde ich bei 1,73 nicht nehmen,ich bin 1,72 und m passt perfekt!!
> ich denke das es dann zu klein ist!!aber mußt du selber wissen.
> ...


 
fahre bei 1.80 den M rahmen, passt auch bombe


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. Juli 2010)

mein RMX in Portes du Soleil


----------



## Hunter-dirt (23. Juli 2010)

geil!


----------



## Jako (25. Juli 2010)

dreckiges rocky RMX......


----------



## neikless (26. Juli 2010)

*Nur ein ...*


Jako schrieb:


> dreckiges rocky RMX......[/IMG][/URL]


*...ist ein gutes RMX*

schön !!! wo bist du da ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (26. Juli 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> schön !!! wo bist du da ???



....in lenggries.... downhillstrecke war leider gesperrt, sind wir halt nur rumgekickert - war trotzdem ganz nett..... gruß jako


----------



## Jendo (26. Juli 2010)

Die Beulenpest mit neuer Forke 




Grüße 
Jendo


----------



## el Lingo (26. Juli 2010)

Immer noch ein cooles Bike, die alten Switch waren verdammt wenig und habe super viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Giuliano.B (26. Juli 2010)

Ich bereue es ja auch ein wenig das Switch verkauft zu haben. Hättemir sonst aber kein Flatline leisten können ;(


----------



## na!To (28. Juli 2010)

Foto ist jetzt schon 2 Wochen alt, aber immer noch Aktuell.


----------



## Deleted 10349 (28. Juli 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## quhjay (1. August 2010)

Meine Kuh:


----------



## xerdanny (2. August 2010)

die sattelhöhe sieht ja irre aus...


----------



## quhjay (2. August 2010)

Manchmal wird mir auch etwas schwindelig 

Bin meistens leider im Flachland unterwegs. Da passt die Höhe....


----------



## mohrstefan (2. August 2010)

Finde ich klasse 1a .+++
Wie schwer bist du ,was fürn--ne interne Pro-Peddel 1,2,3,haste?? ähm wie viel Bar machst du auf den Dämpfer MP3
binn gespannt auf eure ANTWORT !!


----------



## neikless (3. August 2010)

ich übersetze mal :
*pro peddel = ProPedal* 
... ist vorabgestimmt in drei Stufen (intern) ... unabhängig von der Einstellmöglichkeiten.

MP3 = ich denke er meint Fox float *RP23*


----------



## quhjay (3. August 2010)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Finde ich klasse 1a .+++
> Wie schwer bist du ,was fürn--ne interne Pro-Peddel 1,2,3,haste?? ähm wie viel Bar machst du auf den Dämpfer MP3
> binn gespannt auf eure ANTWORT !!



@ Neikless: Danke für´s üersetzen 


@ mohrstefan:

Bin 1,93 m und wiege elfenähnliche 112,6 kg.
Dämpfer ist der Serien-RP3, fahre z.Zt. mit 22 bar (Flachland, meistens Wald- & Forstwege)
IPP weiß ich gerade nicht, werd mal nachschauen....


----------



## neikless (3. August 2010)

der mohrstefan behauptet das laut Bikeaction das new slayer bis maximal 95 kg freigegeben ist sowie max 16 bar ...


----------



## quhjay (3. August 2010)

Danke für den Tipp.


Bin jetzt kurz off.
Werde mein Slayer inkl. Dämpfer in die Aller werfen.
Bis später....


----------



## el Lingo (3. August 2010)

Hm, dann wirf es lieber zu mir, ich kann es in Celle auch persönlich übrnehmen.


----------



## quhjay (3. August 2010)

Zu spät....





Wer es findet, darf es behalten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (3. August 2010)

quhjay schrieb:


> @ Neikless: Danke für´s üersetzen
> 
> 
> @ mohrstefan:
> ...


Da nutzt du ja nur der hälfte des Federweg,bei 22BAR
Ich habe ähnliche ähnliche Maße114,3 + Großen Ergon-Rucksack-Inhalt,Helm,Schoner,Tool,usw.119,5kg(was man halt so brauch für die Illegalen Trails) 
und bei 17-18Bar ist schluß
Nun ja,habe den Dämpfer im Service,umstellen auf IPP-3
Hoffe mir besser Ausnutzung des Federweg
Wenn das nicht klappt AB IN DEN MAIN !!!


----------



## neikless (3. August 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DVCBXwTXas"]YouTube- bike jump[/nomedia]


----------



## el Lingo (4. August 2010)

quhjay schrieb:


> Zu spät....
> Wer es findet, darf es behalten!



Sieht so aus, als hättest Du es eher in die Lachte geworfen. Und da die ja in der Regel etwa einen halben Meter tief ist, sollte es leicht zu finden sein.


----------



## quhjay (4. August 2010)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Sieht so aus, als hättest Du es eher in die Lachte geworfen. Und da die ja in der Regel etwa einen halben Meter tief ist, sollte es leicht zu finden sein.



Stimmt, in die Lachte, Mündung zur Aller. Wenn Du genau hinsiehst, kannst Du´s noch sehen


----------



## quhjay (4. August 2010)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Da nutzt du ja nur der hälfte des Federweg,bei 22BAR
> Ich habe ähnliche ähnliche Maße114,3 + Großen Ergon-Rucksack-Inhalt,Helm,Schoner,Tool,usw.119,5kg(was man halt so brauch für die Illegalen Trails)
> und bei 17-18Bar ist schluß
> Nun ja,habe den Dämpfer im Service,umstellen auf IPP-3
> ...



Ja, FW nutze ich kaum, SAG ca. 2 cm. Aber für CC absolut in Ordnung. Klar, ist nicht das richtige Bike für meinen Verwendungszweck. Werd mir aber vorerst kein Element anschaffen. Celle sollte sich Berge anschaffen 

Funzt der Dämpfer seit der Umstellung besser? Mein Dämpfer war noch nie beim Service. Sollte er vielleicht mal, er schmatzt....


----------



## Dome_2001 (4. August 2010)

oder er hat nur hunger ... 

grins ... der war blöd ...

mein Dämpfer RP23 hatte ich beim Service. Danach war ruhe. Alleridngs war der bei mir auch immer auf 22 Bar aufgepumpt. Bin jetzt auf einen Fox Vanilla umgestiegen und seit dem nutze ich auch den Federweg


----------



## quhjay (4. August 2010)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> oder er hat nur hunger ...
> 
> grins ... der war blöd ...



Geht....

Hast Du einen mit ProPedal?


----------



## xerdanny (4. August 2010)

das hier ist eine galerie kein diskussionsthread


----------



## mohrstefan (4. August 2010)

Wenn er Schmatzt hat er schon Oel gezogen, 22Bar ist auch über Limit beim Slayer !!!!!
Service Neee, mein Kumpel hat keine Zeit,Bike jetzt en Vanilla mit ner 850er Feder+ eigener Luft versorgung 8Bar)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumpf (4. August 2010)

Fällt mir nix zu ein !
Oder doch :[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9HvS_niU50"]YouTube- HGich.T - Hauptschuhle[/nomedia]


----------



## mohrstefan (5. August 2010)

xerdanny schrieb:


> das hier ist eine galerie kein diskussionsthread


Ok,Ok
Die Glatzen sind wieder runterund wie gesagt,ein Vanilla ist montiert!!


----------



## [email protected] (5. August 2010)

Wie oft müssen wir uns diesen häßlichen Aufbau noch angucken?
Zumal die Änderungen ja nicht im Bild erfasst sind!


----------



## neikless (5. August 2010)

... mach es doch wie MohrStefan : einfach schön trinken


----------



## [email protected] (5. August 2010)

So viel schaff ich dann doch nicht zu trinken!


----------



## Giuliano.B (5. August 2010)

Schöner als das RMX...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (5. August 2010)

RMX


----------



## neikless (5. August 2010)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Schöner als das RMX...


 
neee das schafft nicht mal der Mohr ! RMX = 
das waren noch Zeiten ... die wilden 2005er


----------



## mohrstefan (5. August 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> neee das schafft nicht mal der Mohr ! RMX =


----------



## Giuliano.B (6. August 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> neee das schafft nicht mal der Mohr ! RMX =
> das waren noch Zeiten ... die wilden 2005er



Damit meinte ich nicht generell RMX. Meinte damit sein RMX 

Der Bock war meiner Meinung nach Themaverfehlung- Und sry, das Slayer geht finde ich auch dran vorbei


----------



## Dome_2001 (6. August 2010)

quhjay schrieb:


> Geht....
> 
> Hast Du einen mit ProPedal?



Jup, aber das ist mein nächstes Vorhaben das ProPedal raus zubauen.


----------



## quhjay (6. August 2010)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> Jup, aber das ist mein nächstes Vorhaben das ProPedal raus zubauen.


----------



## neikless (6. August 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Wie oft müssen wir uns diesen häßlichen Aufbau noch angucken?
> Zumal die Änderungen ja nicht im Bild erfasst sind!



es gibt übrigens Hoffnung bzw Gerüchte der Mohrstefan könnte vom new slayer / rocky mountain zu Specialized (enduro) wechseln 
 dann wirds hier aber langweilig ...


----------



## Dome_2001 (6. August 2010)

quhjay schrieb:


>



Dazu gibt es eine Anleitung. Ich weis nicht wer es genau war, aber hier im Forum habe ich sowas mal gelesen.


----------



## quhjay (6. August 2010)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> Dazu gibt es eine Anleitung. Ich weis nicht wer es genau war, aber hier im Forum habe ich sowas mal gelesen.



Aber warum?


----------



## Dome_2001 (6. August 2010)

Angeblich soll der Vanilla ohne ProPedal am New Slayer besser funktionieren. Und ich will es einfach mal austesten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## quhjay (6. August 2010)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> Angeblich soll der Vanilla ohne ProPedal am New Slayer besser funktionieren. Und ich will es einfach mal austesten



Na da bin ich gespannt auf Deine Erfahrungen....


----------



## Dome_2001 (6. August 2010)

ich auch


----------



## Soulbrother (17. August 2010)

Nix mehr los hier      ts..ts..ts...


----------



## Jendo (17. August 2010)

Einmal Rasouli bitte!


----------



## neikless (17. August 2010)

ich nehm das pipeline ! (mit schwarzen stickern auf der fuxin)


----------



## Cuberius (17. August 2010)

Ich nehm auch das Ganze Menü!


----------



## Sw!tch (17. August 2010)

mir hat das pipeline mit dem marzochi fahrwerk etwas besser gefallen


----------



## gobo (17. August 2010)

du souly,ich glaub das ganz rechte kannste rausnehmen.
sagmal ist einer von euch in thale zum ixs cup?

mfg


----------



## Soulbrother (18. August 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> ich nehm das pipeline ! (mit schwarzen stickern auf der fuxin) ...gab auf die Schnelle vorm Urlaub leider keine anderen,schwarze hätten mir auch besser gefallen,oder sogar ganz andere...Winterzeit/Bastelzeit





Sw!tch schrieb:


> mir hat das pipeline mit dem marzochi fahrwerk etwas besser gefallen ...kann gut sein,daß es sogar wieder hinein kommt





Jendo schrieb:


> Einmal Rasouli bitte!



Das könnte euch so passen,und ich hätte dann nur noch 1 Rocky oder wie  ...   



Cuberius schrieb:


> Ich nehm auch das Ganze Menü!



Du bist ja gleich ganz unverschämt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RECKLE$$ (28. August 2010)

hab ooch mal meene karre rin jestellt.

letztes aktuelles update war: der neue rote Race Face Lenker...

top tei, obwohl ich von RF nix mehr kaufen wollte...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (29. August 2010)

warst du letzten Samstag in Winterberg?
Der Lenker passt farblich ganz gut.


----------



## RECKLE$$ (29. August 2010)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> warst du letzten Samstag in Winterberg?
> Der Lenker passt farblich ganz gut.



ich wäre gerne mal in winterberg, ne war ich leider nicht 

danke für den lenker


----------



## hugolost (29. August 2010)

Seit Freitag meins.


----------



## RattleHead (29. August 2010)

sehr schon, spass wird sie haben damit


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (29. August 2010)

hugolost schrieb:


> Seit Freitag meins.



hmmm - ist das mit dem Lenker gewollt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugolost (29. August 2010)

Wurde schon nach oben gedreht.


----------



## peterbe (30. August 2010)

Habe endlich mal mein neuestes Rocky vernünftig fotografiert, das erste 29er in meiner Rocky-Sammlung.
RM Vertex29 SE, aus Canada importiert (Dank an MT-Sports), aus der Kiste gepackt und erst mal einige leichtere Teile drangebaut, trotzdem ist es eher ein stabiler Elch als ein leichter Hase: 11,2 kg. 
Trotzdem geht das Ding ab und macht herrlich Spaß, jetzt geht mein Element endgültig aufs Altenteil, das 29er ist wesentlich komfortabler, bequemer und geht wahnsinnig bergan. Und zum ersten mal in meiner 25-Jährigen Bike-Karriere habe ich ein Rad, dass von der Geometrie und den Maßen passt und ich keine Sattelstütze mit Überlänge brauche.


----------



## njoerd (30. August 2010)

dann sag ich mal viel spass


----------



## Jendo (31. August 2010)

Sehr interessantes und gut aufgebautes Bike. Ich wusste gar nicht das Rocky auch 29er baut


----------



## njoerd (31. August 2010)

klar, sogar 29"er altitude, fahren sich ziemlich gut, durfte die mal testfahren, ist aber trotzdem nicht so mein ding


----------



## hugolost (31. August 2010)




----------



## mohrstefan (31. August 2010)

Pedale hätte ich auch noch abzugeben !!


----------



## hugolost (31. August 2010)

Mehr Rot soll nicht dran.


----------



## Jendo (1. September 2010)

Durchgehende Züge?
Sehr gut!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (3. September 2010)

Bilder von der Eurobike 2010 (auch Rocky) sind online!

*klick*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr320 (3. September 2010)

Hättest mal deine Speicherkarte vorher checken sollen. Da sind ja noch ein Haufen Bilder von der "Venus Messe" drauf.   
Tu Pöser Purche!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (3. September 2010)

also ich fands geil


----------



## [email protected] (3. September 2010)

Da ist geil mal der passende Ausdruck


----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. September 2010)

hat Rocky wirklich nur noch so wenig Bikes im Angebot oder waren die Anderen noch nicht fertig?
Slayer SS oder Flow.....oder ein schönes New Switch, New RMX


----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. September 2010)

Beim Flatline gibts keine Park Version mehr und das Slayer SS + Flow wurde komplett ausm Programm genommen.

Bald ergehts denen so wie Cannondale


----------



## gobo (4. September 2010)

ohwei,dann sollte ich es mir gut überlegen mein ss ein zu tauschen.
muß ganz ehrlich zugeben das ich sooo langsam von dem trip rocky mountain runter komme weil da in sachen mountainbikes echt nur noch kramm kommt.wenn ich die entwicklung mal mit scott vergleiche und sehe was die so alles im programm haben und weiter entwickeln,siehe das voltage,dann bin ich echt schon am überlegen die seiten zu wechseln.
oder specialized,die bringen bald alle zwei jahre ein neues modell raus und das bei immer gleich bleibender pallette an bikes.na ich weiß net wo das mit rocky noch hin geht??

mfg


----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. September 2010)

hm ich bin an sich immer noch drauf.
Ich muss dann zusehen das ich die schönsten Gebrauchten noch ergattern kann. 

Slayer SXC und noch ein RMX '07


----------



## [email protected] (4. September 2010)

So langsam hab ich auch das Gefühl, dass man sich bei Norco nach kanadischen Freeride-, Parkbikes umgucken muss.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. September 2010)

nächstes jahr gibts was made in USA  ihr wisst sicher schon was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (4. September 2010)

was sollte das denn sein,komm sag,sag es,na komm,lach.
jo das canuck wird auch behalten aber etwas sollte man schon mit der zeit gehen.war ja immer scharf auf ein flatti bis ich mal das gambler gefahren bin,ja und was soll ich sagen wer was angeschafft wurde??genau ein gambler!und muß sagen voll zufrieden damit.aber ein flatline in 16,5" hab ich auch noch nicht gefunden,davon mal abgesehen.

mfg


----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. September 2010)

mit I fängts an...


----------



## gobo (5. September 2010)

...und hört mit e auf?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (5. September 2010)

jop 
habe gerade gesehen auf der canadischen englischen Seite von bikes.com, wird das Flow angeboten. Jetzt stell ich mir die Frage warum es in Deutschland nicht mehr angeboten wird, wohl zu schlecht gelaufen?


----------



## Nofaith (5. September 2010)

Wahrscheinlich zu wenig "Marge" für BikeAction

Hast Du auch ein Foto für die Rahmenpreise vom "New Element"? Hab Gerüchte von 2999 gehört.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (5. September 2010)

Hätt ich dir noch vorn Paar Tagen sagen können, hatte die Preisliste zur Hand. Hab leider kein Foto davon gemacht. Kann aber ungefähr hin hauen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugolost (5. September 2010)




----------



## argh (12. September 2010)

beim twentyniner will mir allein der braunoderbronzeton nicht gefallen...


----------



## Sw!tch (16. September 2010)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> New RMX



wir sind den 2012er prototyp doch schon gefahren?!


----------



## Rocky1990 (16. September 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin recht neu im Forum und möchte nun meinen Klassiker, der immer noch im Einsatz ist, hier reinstellen.
Das Rad habe ich 1991 als auslaufmodell gekauft (Bj. '91) und wird seitdem mit Unterbrechungen auf der Straße gefahren und im Gelände gequält.










Grüße


----------



## hugolost (3. Oktober 2010)

Bestes Wetter (von oben) Heute das mußte direkt mal genutzt werden.

Rocky Mountain Slayer und Speiseeis Enduro beim kuscheln:





(Da waren die Räder noch Sauber)

Dann kam der große Matsch.


----------



## mohrstefan (3. Oktober 2010)

Geil, schön schlampess !!!

aber was macht den das Speli:-( Enduro da


----------



## hugolost (3. Oktober 2010)

Das Eis ding ist von nem Teamkollegen.


----------



## mohrstefan (3. Oktober 2010)

Und Neid,Neid,Neid!!


----------



## Soulbrother (11. Oktober 2010)

Muttis Element mit ein paar Änderungen,leider wird es nur äußerst selten bewegt weil Rentner ja grundsätzlich keine "Frei"-Zeit haben  ...


----------



## gobo (11. Oktober 2010)

na das sieht doch mal verschärft aus,gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (12. Oktober 2010)

Geiles Elemement da oben! 

Meins mal wieder, blaue Endkappen fliegen demnächst runter:


----------



## numinisflo (12. Oktober 2010)

Beides richtig gute Räder!


----------



## argh (13. Oktober 2010)

... und eins mit skinwalls. mag ich, klasse!


----------



## Speedy 86 (13. Oktober 2010)

mein Flatline derzeitiger stand kommen noch paar leichtere laufräder und so ran !
vom Slayer gibts auch bald wieder paar neue pics  die 66 muss noch zum lackieren ^^


----------



## Jako (13. Oktober 2010)

mein flatline......


----------



## rockyoernie (14. Oktober 2010)

sehr schönes flatline !


----------



## neikless (14. Oktober 2010)

ja ein schönes Flatline aber ein noch schöneres RMX  R.I.P. 



*RM*is se*X*y


----------



## xerdanny (14. Oktober 2010)

optisch noch immer der schönste rahmen der je gebaut wurde... RMX Forever


----------



## mohrstefan (14. Oktober 2010)

Das kleine R M X  hier mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (15. Oktober 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> ja ein schönes Flatline aber ein noch schöneres RMX  *R.I.P. *



Oha, ist es gestorben


----------



## pieleh (24. Oktober 2010)

hier mal ein Bild von meinen gut abgehangenen Rocky's :


----------



## [email protected] (24. Oktober 2010)

Hier mal was heutigen Ausritt 





Leider nur nen Handypic


----------



## gobo (24. Oktober 2010)

na unter den ganzen rockys versteckt sich da nicht ein liteville???


----------



## mohrstefan (25. Oktober 2010)

Ohhhh , ja mittendrinn


----------



## Giuliano.B (26. November 2010)

Ich habe eineinhalb Jahre gewartet bis mir so ein Rahmen in die Hände fällt. Nun war es endlich soweit. Übern Winter wird der in Ruhe aufgebaut. Kommt wohl Ultegra dran und Eastonteile. Vielleicht aber auch doch RaceFace


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerdanny (26. November 2010)

sehr schick mit dem liebäugel ich auch noch...


----------



## mohrstefan (26. November 2010)

Soon ähnliches in Carbon 
Teil habe ich gerade im ebay
;-)))http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320622259503&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## xerdanny (26. November 2010)

falsche marke :O)


----------



## numinisflo (27. November 2010)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Soon ähnliches in Carbon
> Teil habe ich gerade im ebay
> ;-)))http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320622259503&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT



Mit ähnlich meinst du wohl das es sich bei beiden um Fahrradrahmen handelt?


----------



## Jendo (28. November 2010)

Das erste "Winterbild" meiner Flow Black Edition:





Schönen ersten Advent,
Jendo


----------



## Soulbrother (28. November 2010)

Ja er ist wohl da,der Winter...dank seines neuen Funktionsanzugs kann jetzt auch der Zwerg zu dieser Jahreszeit problemlos mit auf die trails


----------



## [email protected] (29. November 2010)

Bild 1 ist


----------



## Giuliano.B (5. Dezember 2010)

Hier auch mal von mir ´ne Übersicht mit meinen Rockys. Das Switch ist leider verkauft. Hätte es gerne wieder und würde ´nen Lockbaren Luftdämpfer und 3 Kettenblätter anbauen als Oldschool-Enduro


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (6. Dezember 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Ja er ist wohl da,der Winter...dank seines neuen Funktionsanzugs kann jetzt auch der Zwerg zu dieser Jahreszeit problemlos mit auf die trails



Baut die 36 im Dh t.o. nicht ein wenig zu hoch? Original ist doch nur eine 110 oder 130mm MZ verbaut.


----------



## Jako (6. Dezember 2010)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Baut die 36 im Dh t.o. nicht ein wenig zu hoch? Original ist doch nur eine 110 oder 130mm MZ verbaut.



.....das ist doch eine 32er vanilla rlc    beste 140er gabel von welt! oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (6. Dezember 2010)

Das ist eine 32er mit 140mm! 

Ich hatte ja zu Beginn des Aufbaus die max. verträgliche Einbauhöhe mit einer 36er Talas ausgelotet.
Auf dem Bild oben steht das VR allerdings auch etwas höher als das HR.

Hier auf einer Höhe...




...fährt sich so sehr gut,ohne abkippendes Lenkverhalten,ist aber wirklich das max. an Einbauhöhe


----------



## DarioV (6. Dezember 2010)

Meine Vertex, grusse aus Kroatien. 

*Rocky Mountain Vertex*

Rahmen: .......................Rocky Mountain ST3 (Easton Ultralite)
Grosse:.........................19,5"
Farbe:...........................Alu/Blau
Gabel: ..........................Marzocchi Bomber Z-2 Atom Sport Air
Steuersatz:....................Chris King - NoThreadSet
Kurbel/Kettenblatt: ..........Race Face Turbine LP 
Innenlager:.....................Shimano XT BB-UN72
Kassette:.......................Shimano Dura Ace
Kette:............................KMC X9
Umwerfer:.......................Shimano XTR
Schaltwerk:.....................Shimano XTR
Schalthebel:....................Shimano XT RapidFire SL
Zuge/Hulle:.....................Jagwire Ripcord/Switch
Bremse:..........................Magura Marta
Bremsscheibe:..................Magura Disc 4  160mm/160mm
Pedale:...........................VP Components VP-001
Lenker:...........................SunLine V1 Carbon
Vorbau:..........................Ritchey WCS 110mm
Lenkergriff:.....................Ritchey WCS
Sattel:...........................Selle Italia SLR Gel Flow  
Sattelstuzte:...................Race Face Deus XC 
Laufradsatz:....................DT Swiss XR 4.2D / DT Swiss Revolution / FunWorks N-Light
Reifen:...........................Continental Speed King Supersonic

Gewicht........................9.77 kg


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (6. Dezember 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Das ist eine 32er mit 140mm!
> 
> Ich hatte ja zu Beginn des Aufbaus die max. verträgliche Einbauhöhe mit einer 36er Talas ausgelotet.
> Auf dem Bild oben steht das VR allerdings auch etwas höher als das HR.
> ...



Ok, hast recht das erste Bild täuscht etwas, so sieht es vernünftig aus.


----------



## Catsoft (6. Dezember 2010)

@ DarioV: Schick. Obwohl die Sattelklemme dunkler sein dürfte. Aber das ist jezt wirklich... 
Und ihr habt Schnee und keine Überschwemmung? Ist auch besser so....


----------



## mohrstefan (6. Dezember 2010)

@Hanibal -hate-


----------



## DarioV (6. Dezember 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> @ DarioV: Schick. Obwohl die Sattelklemme dunkler sein dürfte. Aber das ist jezt wirklich...
> Und ihr habt Schnee und keine Überschwemmung? Ist auch besser so....



Danke, Schnee ist leider schon weg und etwas Überschwemmung war nur gantz sudlich bei "Metkovic".


----------



## rocky65 (21. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

hier mal mein Rocky Element Signature im Schnee(übrigens 8,9Kg),
als kleine Zugabe noch mein Rocky Turbo Signature(4,9Kg)
Wobei das Turbo abgerüstet wird,wegen meinem neuen Leichtbauprojekt

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Jako (21. Dezember 2010)

rocky65 schrieb:


> als kleine Zugabe noch mein Rocky Turbo Signature(4,9Kg)
> Wobei das Turbo abgerüstet wird,wegen meinem neuen Leichtbauprojekt
> 
> Gruß
> Christian



wow! kennst Du das Rahmengewicht vom Turbo? bei welcher Rahmengröße? sieht aus wie 56-58..... und was kommt jetzt für ein Rahmen? Gruß Jako


----------



## rocky65 (21. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

1240 Gramm ganz nackt in 57(Mitte Tretlager bis Ende Sitzrohr)
Jetzt kommt ein Plastikrahmen Scott Addict SL als Leichtbaurad.
Hier mal ein Bild,warte aber noch auf meine Sattelstützenkombi
Endgewicht 4570 Gramm!!
Sorry wenn ich hier ein Bild von einem Scott poste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (21. Dezember 2010)

Oha, Unter 5? Bin mal gespannt was bei meinem Solo im Frühjahr raus kommt . Aber Dank Jako bin ich ja gut gerüstet


----------



## Hunter-dirt (21. Dezember 2010)

kann man das teil auch fahren?


----------



## Twentyfirst (9. Januar 2011)

Hey!
Schöne Räder habt ihr hier! Steckt ja viel Arbeit, Zeit und Geld drin! Respekt!
Ich fahr ein Oxygen Race (ca 1999) in giftgrün. Fährt das sonst noch wer hir? Hab schon länger nach Fotos davon gesucht und keine gefunden.
Meins stell ich hier rein, wenns ganz fertig ist, und ich dir Farbe richtig fotografiert bekomme.
Grüße
21st


----------



## numinisflo (10. Januar 2011)

Hier mal ein Bild vom letzten Jahr, hat sich ja mittlerweile einiges verändert fällt mir gerade auf...


----------



## mohrstefan (10. Januar 2011)

so`n sxc ist einfach ein geiler bock!!!
Oder??


----------



## rumpf (10. Januar 2011)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> so`n sxc ist einfach ein geiler bock!!!
> Oder??



Ja und wo soll das sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (10. Januar 2011)

@rumpf
Ja wie du wolle,hier


----------



## spatzel (10. Januar 2011)

.......am letzten WE seit langem mal wieder bissel länger unterwegs gewesen,Temperatur war super, nur die teils umgefallenen Bäume waren bissel nervig.....und der mit Wasser vollgesaugte Boden hat für eine dezente Farbveränderung der Klamotten gesorgt.....




und hier noch eins aus besseren/wärmeren Tagen....gleiche Location, mit Anhang....


----------



## na!To (11. Januar 2011)

Moin
Ging gut bis zur Moos? bzw. wie hat sich das Hammer gemacht aufm Platten-/ Männerweg? 

Ich war Mittags noch mitm Vertex unterwegs, was für einen absolut beknackten, klebrigen Boden es hatte


----------



## spatzel (12. Januar 2011)

na!To schrieb:


> Moin
> Ging gut bis zur Moos? bzw. wie hat sich das Hammer gemacht aufm Platten-/ Männerweg?
> 
> Ich war Mittags noch mitm Vertex unterwegs, was für einen absolut beknackten, klebrigen Boden es hatte



...........runter gehts immer super! nur die querliegenden Bäume waren halt e bissle bleed.....Mit dem "großen" Rad gehts eigentlich gut auf dem nassen Boden....


----------



## na!To (12. Januar 2011)

Du musst den Männerweg auch mal hoch fahren mit dem Teil  


Apropos: Sonntag wollen wir ne Runde fahren. Wir schwätzen mal


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (15. Januar 2011)

Moin

Frisch geputzt nach der zweiten Tour













MFG


----------



## Jendo (16. Januar 2011)

Mannmannmannn,
Einen heißen Bock hast Du dir da gegönnt. Ich muss mal schauen wann ich wieder in Freiburg bin, damit ich mal Proberollern kann 

neidische Grüße aus Kölle,
Robert


----------



## numinisflo (16. Januar 2011)

Geiles Rad. Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit.
Mach ruhig noch ein paar Bilder davon, vor allem auch von der Antriebsseite.
Rocky plus Hope sieht mir immer nach Frank aus...


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (16. Januar 2011)

Danke Danke

Robert, dann setz Dich in den Zug und dann lass uns den Rosskopf oder was anderes unsicher machen
Probefahrt inbegriffen

Bilder von der anderen Seite werd ich mal machen.
Der Frank (und ich mittlerweile auch) will einfach keine Formula an nem Rocky!

MFG


----------



## nrgmac (16. Januar 2011)

Wie war das mit dem SXC ???? 





und das olle hab ich auch noch......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spatzel (16. Januar 2011)

Bei schönstem Wetter war ich heute mit meiner Tochter unterwegs....
Hammer29 mit Chariot.....Gewicht:egal!




Premiumpanorama vom feinsten:







Dann meinten die Kollegen:"ey,was fürn genialer Radständer!" Das Ganze ergab dann nen Rockyhaufen,garniert mit Cube, Fusion und Nicolai.....




Schöne Tour wars!Abfahrt!


----------



## na!To (17. Januar 2011)

Ja diese spontane Bildung eines Radhaufens war was tolles


----------



## SchrottRox (17. Januar 2011)

So ein schönes Panorama gibt es bei mir leider nicht, aber trotzdem sind bei dem gestrigen Traumtag ein paar nette Bilder entstanden:


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (17. Januar 2011)

Sehr schöne Bilder
Und ein geiles Slayer


----------



## ma.schino (17. Januar 2011)

spatzel schrieb:


> Bei schönstem Wetter war ich heute mit meiner Tochter unterwegs....
> Hammer29 mit Chariot.....Gewicht:egal!
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das vom Mooskopf aus aufgenommen ?


----------



## spatzel (18. Januar 2011)

ja,halt von drüben am Lothar Denkmal,weil Moos hoch brauchste bald nen Sessellift, so verblockt wie das jetzt ist.....immer wieder scheeee.....Feldberg war auch im Blick.....


----------



## ma.schino (18. Januar 2011)

Cool ! Da muss ich unbedingt auch mal wieder hoch - Ihr seid aber nicht mit Anhänger den ganzen Weg von Kippenheim gefahren - oder


----------



## spatzel (19. Januar 2011)

ma.schino schrieb:


> Cool ! Da muss ich unbedingt auch mal wieder hoch - Ihr seid aber nicht mit Anhänger den ganzen Weg von Kippenheim gefahren - oder



neee,"nur" von Offenburg aus, Riedle hoch(ist evtl vom Marathon bekannt),Späneplatz und das übliche halt.....aber 29er plus Hänger plus steil plus wenig Training geht schon in die Beine.....


----------



## ma.schino (19. Januar 2011)

spatzel schrieb:


> neee,"nur" von Offenburg aus, Riedle hoch(ist evtl vom Marathon bekannt),Späneplatz und das übliche halt.....aber 29er plus Hänger plus steil plus wenig Training geht schon in die Beine.....



alles klar - ich kenn die Gegend noch von früher als ich in Elgersweier gewohnt habe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doc Roots (20. Januar 2011)

mein Slayer...




mein Vertex...


----------



## numinisflo (20. Januar 2011)

Gute Bikes, schlechte Bilder.
Würde von deinem Slayer Cult gerne mal ein besseres Bild von der Antriebsseite sehen. Der Cult Rahmen gefällt mir nach wie vor enorm gut!


----------



## mohrstefan (20. Januar 2011)

Ich nicht
da passt kein ordendlicher Dämpfer rein,Ü-100kg


----------



## Doc Roots (20. Januar 2011)

@numinisflo: besser so als andersrum...
hier von der Antriebsseite:


----------



## numinisflo (20. Januar 2011)

Doc Roots schrieb:


> @numinisflo: besser so als andersrum...



Da hast du Recht!

Spitzen Bike hast du da!


----------



## Flame-Blade (21. Januar 2011)

Zumind. erstmal fahrbereit bis die anderen Teile nach und nach eintrudeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pieleh (21. Januar 2011)

sehr geil


----------



## [email protected] (22. Januar 2011)

Auf der einen Seite finde ich diesen recht eigenwilligen Umbau (RAW + gelackte "Labels") eine Hammer Umsetzung, andererseits ist es SEHR gewöhnungsbedürftig...


----------



## Flame-Blade (22. Januar 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Auf der einen Seite finde ich diesen recht eigenwilligen Umbau (RAW + gelackte "Labels") eine Hammer Umsetzung, andererseits ist es SEHR gewöhnungsbedürftig...



Gelackte Labels? Nee das sind Aufkleber 

Das es nicht ganz gewöhnlich ist,ist mir klar.Da ich total auf Grün abfahre aber ein grüner Rahmen doch zuviel des Guten ist,sollte das ganze Konzept halt Silber/Grün werden.
Obwohl die Grüntöne nicht komplett aufeinander abstimmbar waren,gefällt mir bisher das Produkt sehr gut.Und das ist das wichtigste


----------



## [email protected] (22. Januar 2011)

OK, das sah so als als wenn das FLATLINE gesprüht wär...


----------



## el Lingo (23. Januar 2011)

Mir würde es noch besser in matt-schwarz gefallen.


----------



## numinisflo (25. Januar 2011)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Mir würde es noch besser in matt-schwarz gefallen.



Matt-schwarz ist ja auch das alte und neue Raw!


----------



## hugolost (25. Januar 2011)

Mein Rocky im Schnee:


----------



## C0unt3r (29. Januar 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (29. Januar 2011)

Ich poste dann mal mein Switch auch in die Gallery...


----------



## Flame-Blade (29. Januar 2011)

Guter Hobel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totemtuner (1. Februar 2011)

Hallo hier mal meins.
Ich hoff man kann´s ansehen.
Momentan im Umbau (Boxxer R2D2)usw.


----------



## 2o83 (1. Februar 2011)

Mein Slayer SS 2010


----------



## el Lingo (1. Februar 2011)

Und hier noch mal meines:


----------



## mohrstefan (1. Februar 2011)

Geiiil  
und die Uralt Maxxi's


----------



## RattleHead (1. Februar 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/816111

@ellingo: 55 getauscht fur 66? Gefallt?


----------



## 2o83 (1. Februar 2011)

Das sind doch beides 55er?!


----------



## el Lingo (1. Februar 2011)

Richtig! Vorher 55 Micro ti, jetzt 55 RC3


----------



## RattleHead (1. Februar 2011)

Ok. RC3 ist super. Denke ein 66 soll auch schon sein!


----------



## RattleHead (1. Februar 2011)

Sehr sehr schones SS ist es ubrigens!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (2. Februar 2011)

das slayer sxc ist perfekt 



mohrstefan schrieb:


> Geiiil
> und die Uralt Maxxi's



habe ich auch noch ein paar reifen, brauchst welche?


----------



## el Lingo (2. Februar 2011)

Wo ist auf der Seite ein SXC???


----------



## mohrstefan (2. Februar 2011)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> das slayer sxc ist perfekt
> 
> 
> 
> habe ich auch noch ein paar reifen, brauchst welche?


 Nee Maxxis fande/finde ich doof


----------



## gobo (2. Februar 2011)

totemtuner:angeber


----------



## MrFaker (2. Februar 2011)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Wo ist auf der Seite ein SXC???



stimmt


----------



## Totemtuner (2. Februar 2011)

Hat sich schonmal einer andere Achsaufnahmen fürs Flatty Fräsen lassen? Damit der ein/ausbau nicht so fummelig ist? Vielleicht mit Mäxle System?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pieleh (2. Februar 2011)

ich habe 'ne Maxle-Achse verbaut - allerdings mit den originalen Ausfallenden und ner Mutter (+ Sicherungsmutter)...


----------



## Totemtuner (3. Februar 2011)

Und hält die Konstrucktion?


----------



## pieleh (4. Februar 2011)

kann man so sagen - es hat schon einige verpatzte Landungen weggesteckt


----------



## Zaskar1998 (4. Februar 2011)

Mein Slayer ist endlich fertig geworden ...

Wiegt genau  11,1  Kilo


----------



## blaubaer (4. Februar 2011)

wau, schönes teil 

ach waren das damals noch schöne Slayer zeiten *träum*


----------



## Jako (6. Februar 2011)

ja, sehr schönes slayer, ging wirklich gut das teil.... aber 11,1 kg - kaum zu glauben.... meins wog incl. pedale und flaschenhalter 12,6kg.... gruß jako


----------



## njoerd (7. Februar 2011)




----------



## maze665 (7. Februar 2011)

bis auf ein paar kleingkeiten fertig!


----------



## Jendo (8. Februar 2011)

Sehr schön!
Eventuell würd ich die Spacer noch über den Vorbau machen.

Viel Spaß mit dem Geschoss,
Jendo


----------



## MrFaker (9. Februar 2011)

...die chancen, dass es einen wiederaufbau gibt, stehen gegen 0 

der rahmen wird wohl neben diesem poster seinen platz finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (10. Februar 2011)

warum nicht kompl. an die wand hängen??

mfg


----------



## MrFaker (15. Februar 2011)

puh wird bisschen schwer und groß oder?


----------



## na!To (15. Februar 2011)

Wieso? ´N paar ordentliche Dübel in die Wand und Go!


----------



## Soulbrother (26. Februar 2011)

Mit den neuen Kurbeln ... da haben *wir* eine gute Entscheidung getroffen


----------



## SchrottRox (26. Februar 2011)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Mit den neuen Kurbeln ... da haben *wir* eine gute Entscheidung getroffen



Sooooo schön!


----------



## blaubaer (27. Februar 2011)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Mit den neuen Kurbeln ... da haben *wir* eine gute Entscheidung getroffen



passt  wie die Faust auf`s Auge 

ware gestern au endlich wieder mal unterwegs, nach 2monaten zwangspause, mit neuem LRS


----------



## mohrstefan (27. Februar 2011)

Treffen zweier GENERATIONEN


----------



## Soulbrother (27. Februar 2011)

blaubaer schrieb:


> ...ware gestern au endlich wieder mal unterwegs, nach 2monaten zwangspause, mit neuem LRS



Sehr schön,ich beneide dich,ich hoffe das ich bis Ostern auch wieder soweit halbwegs fit bin.

Hätte ich ein Alti,würde ich allergrößter Wahrscheinlichkeit nach ebenfalls meine alte 36 Talas reinbauen. 
Ich find die absolut perfekt fürs Alti.(Am liebsten hätte ich sie auch im DH t.o. ...die 32 taugt mir nicht so  )

Welche Kurbellänge fährst du da?



mohrstefan schrieb:


> Treffen zweier GENERATIONEN



Allerdings haben die es bei RM tatsächlich geschafft einen Rahmen mit gleichem Federweg,12 Jahre später mit 300gr. Mehrgewicht zu entwickeln...bzw. mit der Carbonversion das Rahmengewicht zu halten


----------



## blaubaer (27. Februar 2011)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Welche Kurbellänge fährst du da?




175mm Kurbellänge  
was einem teilweise aber echt behindert, da das Tretlager schon nicht wirklich hoch angesetzt ist.

ja die Alte 36er Talas, eine gute gabel, ins Altitude passt sie perfekt, danke den 150mm FW. etwas vergleichbares in steiffikeit gibt es nicht mehr wirklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (27. Februar 2011)

Prima,genau deshalb frage ich,weil das Innenlager ja durch die 36 etwas höher kommt als mit der üblich verbauten 32.
Aber nachdem was du sagst,würde dann eine 170er nach wie vor unabdingbar sein!

Slayer oder Alti...Slayer oder Alti...Slayer oder Alti...hmm...hmm...oder doch Element MSL?...neee...Slayer oder Alti...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  -


----------



## mohrstefan (27. Februar 2011)

Souly wäre vor Ort 
ein Alti.Carbone und garnicht so weit 
Noch isses DA


----------



## blaubaer (27. Februar 2011)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Slayer oder Alti...Slayer oder Alti...Slayer oder Alti...hmm...hmm...oder doch Element MSL?...neee...Slayer oder Alti...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bei mir stellt sich eine ähnliche Frage RM oder *zensur* ?
es gibt da einen Rahmen, der wäre noch interessant, vorallem bei unserm Dollar/CHF Kurs ... 

ach mann hat`s nicht leicht


----------



## neikless (28. Februar 2011)

kann mir das Alti auch sehr gut mit fox 36 vorstellen!
hatte aber auch im schweren Gelände mit 32 und 170er kurbel keine probleme (NIE) !

souly vergleichst du auch nen alten Käfer mit dem neuem Porsche ?
die Weiterentwicklung lässt sich eben nicht nur am Gewicht ausmachen 

Slayer oder Alti musst du selbst wissen , 
als trailbike reicht das Alti allemal und auch das Slayer passt wenn etwas mehr sein darf !
das element wäre mir zu schnüffelig !

ach ja ist ja eine gallery


----------



## Soulbrother (28. Februar 2011)

Mir ist die 32 zu instabil,ich fühl mich nicht wirklich wohl mit dem Teil,zumindest nicht so wie mit einer 36.

So - _*alea iacta est *_- morgen kommt UPS !
Ich hatte mir geschworen mich bis ende Feb. zu entscheiden


----------



## bestmove (28. Februar 2011)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Mir ist die 32 zu instabil,ich fühl mich nicht wirklich wohl mit dem Teil,zumindest nicht so wie mit einer 36.



Ging mir genauso, die 32 ist nüscht! Daher würde als logische Konsequenz alles auf ein Slayer deuten. Dank Niklas find ich sogar langsam gefallen dran  trotzdem warte ich erst mal auf die nächsten Modelle.

@Soul
... ich tippe mal Slayer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (28. Februar 2011)

@ souly.... ich tippe auch auf slayer..... wüsste da allerdings auch noch eine alternative 

@ niclas.... warum hinten eine 4.2 felge? der reifen müsste doch mit einer ex500 schmäler bauen..... du machst doch sowas nicht aus gewichtsgründen..... gruß jako


----------



## neikless (28. Februar 2011)

haha endlich hat es mal einer gesehen Adlerauge jako
nein ich warte noch auf meine HR in 12x*142*mm (ex500) breite bzw
darauf das hope die Adapter für hope pro 3 liefert
solange hat mir der weltbeste bike händler (frank kimmerle) ein HR geliehen

bin mit der 32 immer ganz gut zurecht gekommen ...

wie gesagt kann mir das alti aber auch wirklich sehr gut mit 36 vorstellen oder sogar
das slayer mit 180er 36 wobei das wäre vielleicht doch ,too much' vorstellbar aber, ist es !
vielleicht bau ich ja mein Alti doch wieder auf 
mit 36 + coil oder evolver und einem kettenblatt als trail killer maschine !

da bin ich mal gayspannt auf morgen, souly, mein tipp ein roter würger  
(oder glänz grau ? dazu hast du ja noch die passende gabel)

OMG habe gerade mal zum Spaß die fox 180er in den Alti rahmen gesteckt ... krass !


----------



## gobo (28. Februar 2011)

würde mich nicht wundern wenns ein rotes ss wird,als leiter freerider


----------



## blaubaer (28. Februar 2011)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> So - _*alea iacta est *_- morgen kommt UPS !
> Ich hatte mir geschworen mich bis ende Feb. zu entscheiden



da bin ich ja jetzt mal gespannt was da kommt 
ging aber schnell mit der entscheidung


----------



## el Lingo (28. Februar 2011)

Ich habe da eine Idee...


----------



## mohrstefan (28. Februar 2011)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Ich habe da eine Idee...


 Wier sehen


----------



## Soulbrother (28. Februar 2011)

Da seit ihr euch wohl alle einig mit nem Slayer, hmmm...warum ist denn keiner fÃ¼rs Alti ?! Also mir ist die Entscheidung da wirklich sehr lange sehr schwer gefallen  

Wenn man vorher ein SXC gefahren ist,mit beispielsweise einem 65er Vorbau...was nimmt man denn dann vergleichsweise fÃ¼r eine LÃ¤nge bei SU-Geo und gleicher RahmengrÃ¶Ãe ???
Ich muÃ mir heute abend noch einen bestellen,sonst verfÃ¤llt mein 15â¬ Gutschein bei CRC 




neikless schrieb:


> ...vielleicht bau ich ja mein Alti doch wieder auf
> mit 36 + coil oder evolver und einem kettenblatt als trail killer maschine !



Ja,tu es...1x10 schwebt mir evtl. auch in naher Zukunft vor,aber erst muÃ ich wieder richtig fit werden,kÃ¶nnte also durchaus Herbst werden.


@blaubaer
nee nee,mit dem Slayer geh ich schon seit der Messe schwanger 

@el Lingo 
dir schulde ich nen Schoppen


----------



## neikless (28. Februar 2011)

souly wenn du sxc in zb 18" mit 65er vorbau gefahren bist solltest du auch das slayer 2011
mit straight up geo so fahren, wenn du einen längeren vorbau montiern würdest um das kürzere oberrohr zu kompensieren würdest du ja sozusagen genau gegen die SU geo wirken ... (wie oft muß ich das noch sagen die leute scheinen den sinn der straight up geo einfach nicht zu verstehen. ist jetzt nicht gegen dich aber oft schauen alle zb auch die magazine nur nach dem oberrohr und testen dann einfach einen zu großen rahmen und schreiben dann noch einen völlig falschen testbericht nur weil sie zu doof sind sich die richtige rahmen größe für ihre tester zu besorgen ... wer bei früheren slayer modellen zum 18" gegriffen hat sollte auch beim neuen mit SU geo das 18" nehmen, das oberrohr ist kürzer als resultat der gewünschten geo.)

*aber auch egal zurück zu den bildern ...*


----------



## Soulbrother (28. Februar 2011)

@ Niggi...war mir im Prinzip ja klar 



Soulbrother schrieb:


> Zur Größe: mir sagt meine bisherig immer gewählte Größe von 18" auch beim neuen Slayer perfekt zu,ich würde lediglich anstelle des auf der Messe montierten 70er Vorbaus auf einen 50er wechseln.


 ...wie bisher!

...ich wollte das nur nochmal von "Praktizierenden" bestätigt haben!

Aber irgendwie hatte ich in Erinnerung das du zu anfang mal einen ziemlich langen Knochen auf deinem Alti hattest,auf deinen Bildern sieht der auch länger aus als der auf deinem SXC.


----------



## neikless (28. Februar 2011)

ja das war total daneben war ein 90er vorbau
hab sofort auf 70 gewechselt bin nur beim 70er geblieben
weil eben auch noch lange touren drin sein sollten sonst wäre
immer 50er erste wahl für mich hab ich auch jetzt am slayer
und war damit heute auch 3 std tourig unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (28. Februar 2011)

Souly, dann weiß ich also, was da kommen wird. Das muss aber ein großer Schoppen werden, bei dem, was Du da gespart hast


----------



## neikless (28. Februar 2011)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Ja,tu es...1x10 schwebt mir evtl. auch in naher Zukunft vor,aber erst muß ich wieder richtig fit werden,könnte also durchaus Herbst werden.
> :



1x10 wäre mir zu schade/teuer da reicht auch 1x9
2x10 könnte ich mir vorstellen 26-39 mit 11-36 kassette 

2x9 funzt pefekt für enduro (slayer) 24-36-bash + 11-32 oder 34 passt für alles !


----------



## Soulbrother (1. März 2011)

uiuiui Niggi,Niggi ... was mußte ich denn da gerade bei ebay sehen 


Für die Galerie...




*Rahmen steht im Bikemarkt zum Verkauf!!!*


----------



## neikless (1. März 2011)

tja , letzte chance danach wir es als hardcore trail shredder bike aufgebaut !



vielleicht passt da ja der Van RC aber ich denke in dem Fall darf es dann mal "Luft" sein !


----------



## Giuliano.B (5. März 2011)

Achja, 7,03kg


----------



## gobo (6. März 2011)

was ist den ein "schoppen"??
bestimmt wieder sowas wie ein "frotzeler"??


----------



## Giuliano.B (6. März 2011)

Schoppen = Saufgelage. Zumindest bei uns in der Region


----------



## qwwq20091 (6. März 2011)

Giuliano.B Dein Renner sieht lecker aus


----------



## hugolost (6. März 2011)

Was fÃ¼r ein Traumwetter hier.

Bei -3Â°C und bewÃ¶lktem Himmel gestartet und nach ner Stunde gabs blauen Himmel und Sonneschein bei +5Â°C











Gute Federwegsausnutzung auf der Tour.






Bin immer noch begeistert von dem Rad, wobei mit die Team Farbe (Mapple Leef) besser gefallen wÃ¼rden, aber da gehen die Rahmen nicht fÃ¼r unter 1500â¬ weg (gebraucht).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (7. März 2011)

hugolost schrieb:


> Bin immer noch begeistert von dem Rad, wobei mit die Team Farbe (Mapple Leef) besser gefallen würden, aber da gehen die Rahmen nicht für unter 1500 weg (gebraucht).



...oder man hat saumäßiges Glück 

Auch ich habe das schöne Wetter genutzt und bin mal wieder meine Hausrunde gefahren. Schade nur, dass die Waldarbeiter sämtliche Wege aufgewühlt hatten - somit musste ich die völlig zugepappten Schluffen einer gründlichen Bachreinigung unterziehen


----------



## Soulbrother (7. März 2011)

Schöner Slayer!

Das untere Bild gefällt mir  ...aber das gehört unbedingt hier rein: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8086146#post8086146


----------



## numinisflo (7. März 2011)

Das Slayer sieht verdammt gut aus. Davon würde ich gerne mal ein Bild von der Antriebsseite sehen mit versenkter Stütze. Rein optisch gefällt mir der alte Rahmen besser wie der neue...


----------



## SchrottRox (7. März 2011)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Schöner Slayer!
> 
> Das untere Bild gefällt mir  ...aber das gehört unbedingt hier rein: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8086146#post8086146



Danke.

Leider ist das Bild nicht so scharf geworden und im Vergleich zu euren Bildern fehlt es vielleicht doch auch ein bissl an Aktion - zumindest was es an Flugtechnik anbelangt - ich hab ja nicht mal nen Flachköpper hingelegt 

@numinisfloh: Stimmt, mir gefällt der alte Rahmen auch besser. Warum hättest Du gerne ein Bild von der Antriebsseite und abgesenkter Stütze? Rein von der Antriebsseite hätte ich welche, aber immer Sattel ausgefahren...


----------



## C0unt3r (8. März 2011)




----------



## qwwq20091 (8. März 2011)

Schöne Aufbau !!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (8. März 2011)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> @numinisfloh: Stimmt, mir gefällt der alte Rahmen auch besser. Warum hättest Du gerne ein Bild von der Antriebsseite und abgesenkter Stütze? Rein von der Antriebsseite hätte ich welche, aber immer Sattel ausgefahren...



Einfach nur interessehalber und der Optik wegen hätte ich das halt gerne mal gesehen, da mir das Rad ziemlich gut gefällt.


----------



## SchrottRox (8. März 2011)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Einfach nur interessehalber und der Optik wegen hätte ich das halt gerne mal gesehen, da mir das Rad ziemlich gut gefällt.



Voila, ganz frisches Bild - leider nur vom Keller...






Was mir selbst noch nicht ganz gefällt ist der 70er Vorbau, der FOX Dämpfer (vielleicht isses auch nur der Bäpper drauf, genau so wie das blau auf den Gabeldecals) und der Sattel, aber der muss bleiben weil ein schönerer leider nicht meinem H..... passen will.

EDIT: Hier sind noch ein paar Bilder

Noch eins...der Rahmen ist S


----------



## onkel_doc (12. März 2011)

HAbe heute aus erster hand gehört, dass rocky ab nächten jahres keine 26" hardteils mehr produziert. Nur noch blizzard. Vertex soll es nur noch als 29er geben. Verdammt, was ist nur los dort drüben???? Und race face soll den bettel auch hinwerfen...kacke!!!!!

Sind die alle verück geworden???


----------



## mohrstefan (12. März 2011)

ups ??!!!


----------



## neikless (12. März 2011)

ein 29er blizzard wäre sicher geil aber denke es sollte trotzdem auch noch 26" geben
das mit face face ist/wäre tragisch !


----------



## Catsoft (13. März 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> HAbe heute aus erster hand gehört, dass rocky ab nächten jahres keine 26" hardteils mehr produziert. Nur noch blizzard. Vertex soll es nur noch als 29er geben. Verdammt, was ist nur los dort drüben????



Wo ist das Problem? DeKerf gibt´s weiter in 26 



onkel_doc schrieb:


> Und race face soll den bettel auch hinwerfen...kacke!!!!!
> 
> Sind die alle verück geworden???



DAS finde ich allerdings auch Kagge. Hab mir schnell noch einen Turbine Vorbau bestellt 

Robert


----------



## spatzel (13. März 2011)

....war heute mit 2 "Kleinen" unterwegs......





.....und daß es nur noch das Blizzard in 26" gibt,find ich nicht weiter schlimm.....die "Großen" sind nicht schlechter........das mit RF ist schon schade.....


----------



## na!To (13. März 2011)

Hach ja, sche wars heute.

Von letzter Woche Sonntag, leider ohne dich.


----------



## spatzel (14. März 2011)

.....sodele,daß Rad meiner Holden ist nun auch fertig......


----------



## Cuberius (15. März 2011)

Mein RMX nach längerer Umbauphase.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (15. März 2011)

Lecker Hobel 

Allerdings sieht ein Tacho an nem DC-Bike komisch aus...


----------



## 2o83 (15. März 2011)

Schönes RMX! 
Hier mal meine Rocky-"Familie":

Slayer SS





Flow FS





Rasouli (das noch umgebaut wird)






Cheers!


----------



## numinisflo (15. März 2011)

Das Trailhead habe ich noch nie gesehen. Da ist wohl was spurlos an mir vorüber gegangen.


----------



## Jendo (15. März 2011)

@ lovetheride83: Genialer Fuhrpark!


----------



## na!To (15. März 2011)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Das Trailhead habe ich noch nie gesehen. Da ist wohl was spurlos an mir vorüber gegangen.


Die gibts auch alle nicht in Dland, dank Bikeaction.


----------



## luigi_ccnb (16. März 2011)

na!To schrieb:


> Die gibts auch alle nicht in Dland, dank Bikeaction.



davon stehen hier bei boc24 in bremen einige zum verkauf. wo auch immer die herkommen...

bye

Luigi


----------



## Cuberius (16. März 2011)

Wie teuer?


----------



## luigi_ccnb (17. März 2011)

ich meine 799? ich war letzten freitag dort.


----------



## hardy-hardsen (19. März 2011)

Hi Rocky-Jünger,

ich fordere grundsätzlich artgerechte Haltung, Unterbringung hinter Glas oder Gitter führt zu Depressionen bei Mensch und Maschine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerdanny (19. März 2011)

seeehr feiiiin


----------



## Fabeymer (19. März 2011)

@ hardy:

Schickes Bike!
NN vorne und FA hinten ist aber etwas ungewöhnlich, finde ich.


----------



## Fabeymer (19. März 2011)

Schau Neikless, es darf doch raus aus dem Keller:


----------



## hugolost (19. März 2011)

Immer noch das schönste Rocky in meinen Augen.


----------



## mohrstefan (19. März 2011)

Da haste noch kein SWITCH untem Bike-hintern gehabt


----------



## gobo (19. März 2011)

mohrstefan:word


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberius (19. März 2011)

absolut word!


----------



## mohrstefan (19. März 2011)

Mit NEUEN Reifen


----------



## [email protected] (19. März 2011)

Sorry, aber die Reifen machen den Aufbau auch nicht schöner


----------



## mohrstefan (19. März 2011)

Die Pellen sind aber Top Top Top !!!


----------



## [email protected] (19. März 2011)

Das mag ja sein...


----------



## mohrstefan (20. März 2011)

Oder muß der DRECK fliegen :-(


----------



## Hunter-dirt (20. März 2011)

so sauber wies is würden dir auch slicks taugen


----------



## blaubaer (20. März 2011)

ohne grosse Worte 





schon ganz kribbelig bin auf die erste ausfahrt...


----------



## Sw!tch (20. März 2011)

Geil.


----------



## Soulbrother (21. März 2011)

Nach der ersten,noch leicht gebremsten aber absolut positiven, Trail-Testfahrt ...









Boah,das ist genau mein Ding  ...ich freu mich wie depp auf die kommende Saison


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (21. März 2011)

Ich hatte ja schon mal im allg. Enduro/AM-Thread geantwortet auf diese Pics...

Hier aber gerne nochmals:


----------



## 2o83 (21. März 2011)

@ Sw!tch: Danke! 


Cheers!


----------



## peterbe (25. März 2011)

Rocky macht auch 29.


----------



## numinisflo (26. März 2011)

Sieht sehr schön aus. Was wiegts denn und wie bist du damit zufrieden?


----------



## bertl888 (26. März 2011)

.


----------



## Jendo (27. März 2011)

Erst die Bilder direkt ins IBC Fotoalbum uploaden, danach kannst Du das Foto hier auch posten


----------



## bertl888 (27. März 2011)

danke, wollt eh grad fragen wie man posts löschen kann...
kriegs aber trotzdem nicht auf die reihe


----------



## [email protected] (27. März 2011)

Was wolltest du denn posten? Dein Flatty?

Here we go:


----------



## na!To (27. März 2011)

Dann noch einmal an dieser Stelle:





Gleich gehts los zur ersten Ausfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bertl888 (27. März 2011)

danke, bin halt a bissl unfähig...


----------



## Rocklandbiker (27. März 2011)

ich würde die RF Stütze gegen eine Syntace tauschen und den Rocky-Aufkleber auf der Gabel entfernen....und den roten Ahead-Deckel gegen einen schwarzen dann passts


----------



## el Lingo (27. März 2011)

Ich würde es einfach fahren, darum geht es ja.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. März 2011)

die weise umrandung beim flaty am schriftzug "rocky mountain" gefällt mir garnicht hätstes lieber rot gemacht


----------



## bertl888 (27. März 2011)

so, das wär einmal der Letztstand vom Neuaufbau Gabel bekommt vieleicht noch dezente Aufkleber
@ hunter: der Schriftzug ist selbst designed, war echt schwer das rot von den andern Aufklebern zu erwischen....


----------



## [email protected] (27. März 2011)

die weißw 888 will niocht so wirklich passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (27. März 2011)

....sehr schön, das gold hatte schon was..... meins war ja auch mal gold.... gruß jako


----------



## xerdanny (27. März 2011)

bertl888 schrieb:


> so, das wär einmal der Letztstand vom Neuaufbau Gabel bekommt vieleicht noch dezente Aufkleber
> @ hunter: der Schriftzug ist selbst designed, war echt schwer das rot von den andern Aufklebern zu erwischen....



VR 4 kolben bremse HR 6kolben???


----------



## bertl888 (27. März 2011)

eine m6 musste einfach drauf...  hatte nur keine chance sie mit der 888 zu vereinen (8" PM), dewegen einfach umgekehrt.
die weisse gabel zum goldenen rahmen ist halt geschmackssache, das gold schaut aber auch im sonnenlicht x-mal besser aus als am foto, gell jako?


----------



## Jako (27. März 2011)

.....das stimmt! je nach licht kommt das gold richtig gut.....


----------



## gobo (28. März 2011)

find das flatty von bertl888 ganz geil aber für meinen geschmack etwas zu schwer aufgebaut!!
gerade bremse u. kurbel,da geht noch was


----------



## Hunter-dirt (28. März 2011)

habe ich damals auch hinbekommen


----------



## Hoschiii (1. April 2011)

vorher:






nachher:


----------



## joseppe (1. April 2011)

wadn geschoss!
irgendwann will ich auch mal ein rmx besitzen.


----------



## rumpf (1. April 2011)

Zum Thema goldenes Flatline


----------



## SchrottRox (1. April 2011)

Hoschiii schrieb:


> vorher:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




...vorher fehlt - macht abba nix, weil nachher ist einfach nur KLASSE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## na!To (1. April 2011)

endlich hab ich wieder beide bei mir zuhause stehen


----------



## njoerd (1. April 2011)

die Wand ist der Hammer


----------



## mohrstefan (1. April 2011)

Mach Hinne, es werden immer weniger


----------



## na!To (1. April 2011)

Erkläre dich?


----------



## xerdanny (1. April 2011)

immer weniger rmx meinte er sicherlich ... meins wurde mir auch geklaut...


----------



## na!To (1. April 2011)

ach shit


----------



## mohrstefan (2. April 2011)

xerdanny schrieb:


> immer weniger rmx meinte er sicherlich ... meins wurde mir auch geklaut...


 jep


----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. April 2011)

geklaut? Oh man!


----------



## numinisflo (2. April 2011)

na!To schrieb:


> endlich hab ich wieder beide bei mir zuhause stehen



Zwei wirklich tolle Räder. Wie schön so ein gerades Unterrohr doch sein kann...
So ein Element muss bei mir auch noch in die Garage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberius (2. April 2011)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Wie schön so ein gerades Unterrohr doch sein kann...



word


----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. April 2011)

Heute ist das Wetter soo geil. Da haben wir spontan die ersten Bilder mit dem Slayer gemacht 
 Spaß muss sein!


----------



## qwwq20091 (3. April 2011)

Schöne Bild Gestern wahr Geil ! Heute aber


----------



## na!To (3. April 2011)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Zwei wirklich tolle Räder. Wie schön so ein gerades Unterrohr doch sein kann...
> So ein Element muss bei mir auch noch in die Garage.



Danke 
Mit dem Knick konnte ich auch noch nie was anfangen. Gerade = Schön


----------



## gobo (4. April 2011)

jaaa die wand sieht mal geil aus,lach


----------



## qwwq20091 (5. April 2011)

Hier ist Mein Reich!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (5. April 2011)

Schönes Spielzimmer


----------



## na!To (5. April 2011)

Auch nicht schlecht


----------



## qwwq20091 (5. April 2011)

Wie hast du Ahorn blat gemalt


----------



## Cuberius (5. April 2011)

Jendo schrieb:


> Schönes Spielzimmer



Auf jeden Fall!


----------



## qwwq20091 (5. April 2011)

Danke!


----------



## _nolan (6. April 2011)

Mein Eisen:





und im Einsatz:





Nicht hauen wegen der Pedale... ich brauch erst neue Schuhe


----------



## Zaskar1998 (6. April 2011)

Habe nun doch noch die ersehnten Race Face Next Kurbeln bekommen .

 eben noch schnell ne Runde gedreht ...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (6. April 2011)

sehr schönes alti!


----------



## 2o83 (7. April 2011)

@ _nolan: Welche Rahmengröße ist das denn? Schönes Alti!


Cheers!


----------



## _nolan (7. April 2011)

@lovetheride83: 

Rahmengröße ist 18"

Greeez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. April 2011)

ich finde es auch sehr klasse


----------



## 2o83 (7. April 2011)

Alles klar, dann werd ich mir so ein Moped auch zulegen. 

Cheers!


----------



## Kaesebroetchen (7. April 2011)

heute bei der Jungfernfahrt im Siebengebirge 
hoch:





 runter:


----------



## Jendo (7. April 2011)

Sau starkes Gefährt!


----------



## ma.schino (7. April 2011)

Schlicht und schön ! 

1x9 nehm ich an.


----------



## Kaesebroetchen (7. April 2011)

ma.schino schrieb:


> Schlicht und schön !
> 
> 1x9 nehm ich an.



richtig!
weiß noch nicht, ob ich auf 2x9 umsteige... hatte bisher noch keinen Umwerfer.

Manche schwören ja auf 1x10...aber ne größere Bandbreite ergibt sich dadurch nu auch nicht..

läuft jetzt mit 36t vorne und hinten 12-34, damit kommt man schon viele Berge hoch =)

Cheers danke für die Blumen


----------



## qwwq20091 (7. April 2011)

Geile Aufbau!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. April 2011)

Hat der Coil so ohne weiteres ins SXC gepasst?


----------



## Jendo (8. April 2011)

Ein paar tolle Bilder über Rocky - IBC Hausbesuch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (9. April 2011)

die Avid Bremsanlage musste weichen und wurde ersetzt durch "Mehr Power"


----------



## Kaesebroetchen (9. April 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hat der Coil so ohne weiteres ins SXC gepasst?



Hey,

zwischen Umlenkhebel und Feder ist verdammt wenig platz, aber passt grade so ja.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. April 2011)

Am Federteller muss man nix feilen?
Welche Feder hast du ausprobiert?


----------



## Kaesebroetchen (10. April 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Am Federteller muss man nix feilen?
> Welche Feder hast du ausprobiert?



nein gefeilt habe ich nichts. War beim einbauen auch sehr skeptisch, da es verdammt eng ist.

Feder habe ich nur die ausprobiert, die nun drinnen ist. Eine Nuke Proof, die dürfe vom Aussendurchmesser auch größer sein als eine originale Fox feder!
Werde bei gelegenheit mal ein detailfoto machen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. April 2011)

Fotos wären super, danke!
Jetzt suche ich mal nach einem dhx 5.0 Coil............


----------



## Soulbrother (14. April 2011)

Ich hab kürzlich mal wieder weit unten in der Restekiste gekramt und mir gedacht,schöne alte Teile gehören an schöne alte Rahmen und sollten  weiterhin benutzt werden und nicht einfach nur vor sich hin gammeln,zumal sie alle auch noch einwandfrei funktionieren!

*XTR erste Serie von 1993 und X.O erste Serie von 2002*




*Vanilla RC/Titan 2003 und Vanilla RL/Titan 2002*





*XTR und Vanilla RC ans DH t.o.*






*X.O und Vanilla RL ans Pipeline*






*...weiterhin bekam das Pipeline auch noch die Manitou X-Vert Millennium/Carbon-Titan  von 2000 implantiert und eine 4-Kolben XT/Goodridge von 2000*






*Aktuell:*



































Fürs DH t.o. liegt auch schon eine alte 4-Kolben XT bereit...eine hab ich noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (14. April 2011)

Zwei extrem geile Bikes Axel. Hut ab.

Vor allem das Pipeline ist wirklich göttlich, gerade durch die Manitou. Einfach eine der schönsten Gabeln die es je gab.

Wenn am Pipeline nun noch eine old school Race Face Kurbel dran wäre dann wärs perfekt.


----------



## Soulbrother (14. April 2011)

Pipeline  ... ich halte schon lange nach einer alten Turbine LP Ausschau,aber wenn dann sind sie fast immer nur mit Vierkant zu bekommen und auch so gut wie nie in 170mm.


----------



## numinisflo (14. April 2011)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Pipeline  ... ich halte schon lange nach einer alten Turbine LP Ausschau,aber wenn dann sind sie fast immer nur mit Vierkant zu bekommen und auch so gut wie nie in 170mm.





Vor lauter Altitude (war eine Weile am Suchen und kurz davor eines zu kaufen) habe ich doch tatsächlich den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr gesehen.

Ja rein optisch wäre die alte Turbine ein absoluter Traum.


----------



## gobo (14. April 2011)

das pipeline ist einfach der hammer.


----------



## mohrstefan (14. April 2011)

Der Staub stört


----------



## Elfriede (15. April 2011)

gobo schrieb:


> das pipeline ist einfach der hammer.



Bis auf die Kurbel und die Bremse sehr schön!


----------



## Nofaith (17. April 2011)

Hier mal der jüngste Nachwuchs in unserer Bike-Garage:


----------



## Lieser (17. April 2011)

ist es endlich da..... sehr schick.....


----------



## Cuberius (17. April 2011)

gobo schrieb:


> das pipeline ist einfach der hammer.







Beim Slayer stört mich die pinke Schrift etwas, aber ansonsten schönes Radel!


----------



## qwwq20091 (17. April 2011)

Schöne slayer!! Mein RM 7 auch fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (17. April 2011)

Und noch Haile


----------



## qwwq20091 (17. April 2011)

Ja Stimmt!!


----------



## nuts (17. April 2011)

frisch aufgebaut, mehr in Kürze auf meinem Blog!


----------



## numinisflo (18. April 2011)

Sehr schönes Element nuts.


----------



## RMB-Rider (18. April 2011)

*Das Wetter heute zwingt einen ja auf´s Bike!  

..... Vertex auf den Höhen des Westerwalds!*


----------



## 2o83 (18. April 2011)

Kleine updates an meinen Flow`s:
Flow FS -> neue Reifen, neue KeFü + Kettenblatt & Kleinkram









Rasouli -> neue Reifen, neue KeFü + Kettenblatt, Leitungen gekürzt und Sattelklemme









Cheers!


----------



## mohrstefan (18. April 2011)




----------



## Cuberius (18. April 2011)

mohrstefan schrieb:


>


----------



## big toe (20. April 2011)

Hier mal mein Slayer von 2006.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (21. April 2011)

ich hoffe es bleibt laaaange Haile


----------



## rockyoernie (21. April 2011)

big toe schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Slayer von 2006.


das ist cool mit dem rot


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. April 2011)

schicke Wohnung!


----------



## big toe (26. April 2011)

Hast recht, mÃ¼sste mal wieder gewischt werdenâ¦


----------



## Black_kite (26. April 2011)

...hattest vom Umzug gar nichts erwähnt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. April 2011)

.. er ist doch nocht fertig umgezogen.
Die Fußleisten fehlen doch noch...............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edmonton (26. April 2011)

Hier ein aktuelles Foto von meinem Flatline.





@RockyRider66
Der Teppich ist ja der Hammer oder?


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. April 2011)

Teppich wie ich ihn kenne.............


----------



## pieleh (30. April 2011)

Weil ich so begeistert von dem RMX bin, stelle ich es auch hier nochmal rein:


----------



## na!To (30. April 2011)

Purer Sex!


----------



## mohrstefan (30. April 2011)

Ahh Waaansinn


----------



## qwwq20091 (30. April 2011)

oooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (30. April 2011)

jetzt...............................jetzt..................jep


----------



## mohrstefan (2. Mai 2011)

SOMMER


----------



## xerdanny (2. Mai 2011)

welchen sinn macht der hinterreifen gegen vorn????


----------



## mohrstefan (2. Mai 2011)

Errolltbesser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerdanny (2. Mai 2011)

traktion null aber rollt wie ein rennrad ...


----------



## mohrstefan (2. Mai 2011)

TOPTRAKTION im TROCKENEN !!!


----------



## xerdanny (2. Mai 2011)

auf losem untergrund kann ich mir das kaum vorstellen


----------



## mohrstefan (2. Mai 2011)

Teste es !!
Ich bin BEGEISTERT schon seit,SIEHE


----------



## Jendo (4. Mai 2011)

Keine Ahnung ob die Bildchen schon anderweitig hier im Forum aufgetaucht sind. Find jedenfalls beide Lackierungen extrem sexy 












Quelle


----------



## Cuberius (4. Mai 2011)

Das Flow gefällt mir extrem gut!


----------



## Jurek (4. Mai 2011)

Mal wieder ein rocky in action^^
nach zweieinhalb monaten mit gabelservice, rahmenriss und ausgeschlagener dämpferbuchse und neuem lenker (reverse style 76) , laufrädernund neuen bremsen (avid elixir cr) wieder fett am biken^^




Einfach geiles fahrgefühl !!!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (8. Mai 2011)

gefällt!


----------



## qwwq20091 (9. Mai 2011)

Neue XTR Bremsen eingebaut . 2 Tage im eisatz;
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 läuft noch alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (9. Mai 2011)

Schööööön


----------



## 2o83 (9. Mai 2011)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Schööööön


Dem schließe ich mich an.  

Cheers!


----------



## Dome_2001 (9. Mai 2011)

gefällt wirklich gut!! auf das es lange heile bleibt


----------



## qwwq20091 (9. Mai 2011)

Hofentlich!!!!!!!


----------



## mohrstefan (9. Mai 2011)

Top
Blossss nicht bewegen,Bruch-gefahr


----------



## Hunter-dirt (9. Mai 2011)

die beläge halten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qwwq20091 (10. Mai 2011)

beläge halten noch!! Wie lange????


----------



## seppel81 (10. Mai 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/892896


----------



## mohrstefan (10. Mai 2011)

Oh man ne Dorad'e und soon lausiges Bild


----------



## seppel81 (11. Mai 2011)




----------



## seppel81 (11. Mai 2011)




----------



## gobo (11. Mai 2011)

gefällt


----------



## SchrottRox (11. Mai 2011)

...gefällt sogar sehr gut 

Langsam müsste ich mal mein Avatar ändern:






...wobei, *noch* steht es 3:3


----------



## mohrstefan (11. Mai 2011)

Top
Lauter EX'e


----------



## seppel81 (11. Mai 2011)

Hey deine Garage ist aber auch nicht ohne schöne Rocky Sammlung
Danke für das gute feedback


----------



## Flame-Blade (12. Mai 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (13. Mai 2011)

@ Schrottrox: 
Fährst du die beiden Slayer? Wenn ja, wie teilt sich das Einsatzgebiet auf? Das kleiner mehr für die Spaßorientierten Sachen und der größere zum Touren?


----------



## SchrottRox (13. Mai 2011)

Hallo Fabeymer,

ehrlich gesagt fahre ich mit dem "großen" Slayer gar nicht mehr. Ich bin ein paar Touren damit gefahren und es fährt sich wunderbar. Auch tricky Trails waren gut damit zu bewältigen. Der Einstieg ist trotz Größe L recht niedrig.

Aaaaaaaber seit ich das kleine, schnuckelige mit Ahornblätter verzierte habe, will ich mit gar keinem meiner anderen Räder mehr fahren. Ich fahre hauptsächlich Touren damit. Im Park hatte ich es nur ein Mal mit dabei, hat sich aber sehr gut gemacht, viel wendiger und verspielter als das RMX - ist ja auch kein Wunder bei  dem Gewichtsunterschied...
Ich werde wohl das L-Slayer verkaufen. Anfangs ist meine Frau ganz gerne damit gefahren - sie ist etwas größer als ich, aber neulich gab ich ihr das Rotwild E1, nun färt sie lieber mit dem. Passt ihr von der Geo her besser, meint sie. Sie ist aber nur Radwegbikerin (Bikerin ist schon mächtig übertrieben...). Nun ja, mal schauen...mindestens eines der Räder dürfte schon mal weg. Aber nicht das kleine Slayer und RMX


----------



## Fabeymer (13. Mai 2011)

Sowas in der Art hatte ich mir schon gedacht. Bei zwei gleiche Rahmen in unterschiedlichen Größen ist es eigentlich klar, dass früher oder später einer der beiden das Nachsehen hat. 
Sehe ich das richtig, das sind 16,5" und 19", oder? Ist ja schon ein ganz schöner Unterschied, an den man sich auch immer wieder gewöhnen müsste...von daher verständlich, dass du dich auf einen festgelegt hast.


----------



## SchrottRox (13. Mai 2011)

Es ist zwar schon ein großer Unterschied, aber man kann mit beiden gut zurechtkommen. Bin einsachtundsiebsig. Klar, eigentlich bräuchte ich was dazwischen, aber so ist es halt geworden...
Und mal ehrlich, zwei Slayer? Lieber hätte ich da noch ein...pssssst meine Frau sitzt neben mir


----------



## 2o83 (15. Mai 2011)

Aus dem hier:






wurde das hier:










erste Ausfahrt mit gemacht, echt super das Teil! Hatte ja erst überlegt ob ich mir ein "new new slayer" zulege, aber das hier reicht vollkommen aus. Muß nur noch einige Kleinigkeiten ändern.

Cheers!


----------



## MrFaker (16. Mai 2011)

trinkflasche geht aber gar nicht, leg dir einen trinkrucksack zu 

lg chris


----------



## Sw!tch (16. Mai 2011)

Finde das Flow FS viiiel geiler  War immer ein Rahmen nach dem ich Ausschau gehalten habe


----------



## 2o83 (16. Mai 2011)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> trinkflasche geht aber gar nicht, leg dir einen trinkrucksack zu
> 
> lg chris



Muss aber, hab gerade `ne Schlüsselbein-Op mit viel Metall hinter mir, Rucksack geht erstmal nicht mehr! 

Cheers!


----------



## MrFaker (16. Mai 2011)

ok genehmigt 

quasi sondergenehmigung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2o83 (16. Mai 2011)

Und wenn das wieder alles heile ist fliegt das Teil auch wieder in den Schrank! 

Hat zufällig jemand einen Coil-Dämpfer der in das Altitude passt? Gern von Fox oder Marzocchi.

Cheers!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. Mai 2011)

also ich finde das Alti sehr klasse 
Die Farbe sieht auch verdammt gut aus.
Und den Einsatzbereich hast du wohl auch etwas erweitert. Sehr geil 

ich habe von meinem, derzeit einzigem, Rocky auch mal wieder ein Foto geschossen. Ich liebe das Slayer 2011!!


----------



## Dome_2001 (17. Mai 2011)

Das 2011 Slayer ist echt einfach zum verlieben!!


----------



## mohrstefan (17. Mai 2011)

Ich will auch ein's


----------



## 2o83 (17. Mai 2011)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> also ich finde das Alti sehr klasse
> Die Farbe sieht auch verdammt gut aus.
> Und den Einsatzbereich hast du wohl auch etwas erweitert. Sehr geil



Danke! Geht super zum Single-Trails abschrubben, kann ich nur empfehlen. 

Cheers!


----------



## RMB-Rider (22. Mai 2011)

Gestern hatte ich mit einem Freund einen kleinen Ausritt, wobei ich nochmal mein ehemaliges Reaper fahren konnte! 
Sein Slayer habe ich natürlich auch mal gefahren und ich muß sagen, das es auch noch was für mich wäre!
Leider mag er irgendwie nicht gegen mein Vertex tauschen! 

Fazit: Hotrod ist auf jeden Fall sehr cool!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (22. Mai 2011)

Beide Bikes sind der Hammer! Das Reaper will ich noch mal von der Antriebsseite sehen... 
mfg
Jendo


----------



## RMB-Rider (22. Mai 2011)

Ich mache später nochmal Bilder, da wir heute sowieso nochmal fahren wollen!


----------



## gobo (22. Mai 2011)

was mich an dem reaper etwas stören würde ist der vorbau,ansonsten sieht es sehr schön aus


----------



## RMB-Rider (22. Mai 2011)

Das gute Stück wird momentan als Tourer mißbraucht.
Daher der zu lange Vorbau! 

Hier mal noch ein Bild!


----------



## RMB-Rider (22. Mai 2011)

Und nun noch frische Bilder bei halbwegs brauchbarem Wetter!

Mein Vertex 2008 Neuaufbau!


----------



## mohrstefan (22. Mai 2011)

Ach Rocky


----------



## Jendo (24. Mai 2011)

Vertex und Reaper sind Klasse!
Danke für das Bild


----------



## mohrstefan (24. Mai 2011)

Sooo, war HEUTE beim HIBIKE
Hier noch mal mein'e Alte,bevor UMBAU in 2011 
es sind auch die einen oder anderen Teile zu-verkaufen
U.A. Rahmen


----------



## Fabeymer (25. Mai 2011)

Cool, du hast ja doch noch eine Nixon auftreiben können! Gehen schon gut, die Dinger, oder?
Was kommt denn bei dir Neues ins Haus?


----------



## mohrstefan (25. Mai 2011)

Slayer 11


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (26. Mai 2011)

Liebe Rocky-Freunde, das Thema 29er geht nun auch gefedert los


----------



## bestmove (26. Mai 2011)

Schönes Bild  aber über das andere kann man streiten


----------



## na!To (26. Mai 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> Liebe Rocky-Freunde, das Thema 29er geht nun auch gefedert los



Hübsch hübsch, was wiegt die Kiste?


----------



## mohrstefan (26. Mai 2011)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Sooo, war HEUTE beim HIBIKE
> Hier noch mal mein'e Alte,bevor UMBAU in 2011
> es sind auch die einen oder anderen Teile zu-verkaufen
> U.A. Rahmen


Verkauft   Pfingsten kommt das NEUENatürlich MIT Glocke+Hörner


----------



## maze665 (30. Mai 2011)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/383011

TRENNE MICH VON MEINEM RM FLOW! EINFACH MAL REINSCHAUN!


----------



## RMB-Rider (2. Juni 2011)

Zum Vatertag alleine im Wald....  

Gestern die Umrüstung auf XTR-Schaltung und Avid Elixir CR.
Morgen kommen noch Turbine Sattelstütze und Turbine 3/4 Riser.
Und irgendwann gibt es den passenden Turbine Kurbelsatz dazu!
Dann steht es erstmal so, wie es sein soll! 

Läuft .....


----------



## Rocklandbiker (2. Juni 2011)

schön, aber die RACE KING`s sind meiner Meinung nach nicht passend


----------



## RMB-Rider (2. Juni 2011)

Das ist das, was hier noch rumlag! 
Allerdings weiß ich auch noch überhaupt nicht, welchen Reifen ich daran am besten und sinnvollsten fahren sollte?! 

Was ist den von denen in 2.25" zu halten?
http://cgi.ebay.de/Schwalbe-Nobby-N...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item4840950d18


----------



## Dome_2001 (2. Juni 2011)

In meinen Augen nimm lieber Fat Alberts .. Ansonsten schickes Radel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (2. Juni 2011)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> In meinen Augen nimm lieber Fat Alberts .. Ansonsten schickes Radel



nee, nimm MAXXIS ARDENT in 2,25


----------



## RMB-Rider (2. Juni 2011)

Das dürfte für meine doch eher normalen Wald-und Wiesentouren  etwas zu oversized sein!
Nobby Nic oder Fat Albert waren auch meine Überlegung, wobei ich die Nobbys momentan sehr günstig beim örtlichen Dealer bekommen könnte!


----------



## 2o83 (2. Juni 2011)

Rubber Queen in 2,2" oder Mountain King! 

Cheers!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (2. Juni 2011)

RMB-Rider schrieb:


> Das dürfte für meine doch eher normalen Wald-und Wiesentouren  etwas zu oversized sein!
> Nobby Nic oder Fat Albert waren auch meine Überlegung, wobei ich die Nobbys momentan sehr günstig beim örtlichen Dealer bekommen könnte!



wie ? Ardent in 2,25 zu oversized für normale Waldwege ??? und Fat Albert war Deine Überlegung ???  Hallo !!!


----------



## RMB-Rider (2. Juni 2011)

Sind die Maxxis-Reifen nicht eher solche Downhill-Granaten???
Das hatte ich mal so im Hinterkopf. 

Edit: Mountain King in 2.2 Pro Tection hört sich auch garnicht so übel an?!


----------



## Dome_2001 (2. Juni 2011)

Also, ich fahre Tour aktuell mit Maddy Marry .. muss man halt etwas mehr strampeln. Aber dafür Grip satt. Fat Alberts finde ich einen guten Kompromis. Die Ardents will ich mir dann als nächstes mal gönnen. Grip ist sau wichtig!! Ist ja Deine einzigste Verbindung zum Boden der Reifen. Daher da echt nur Top Reifen verwenden. Und Höherer Rollwiederstand = mehr training


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RMB-Rider (3. Juni 2011)

Bei den Ardents ist es aber scheinbar nicht so leicht einen Händler zu finden, der sie auch vorrätig hat! (Zumindestens bei der FR 2.25 Version!)
Ich suche schon den ganzen morgen!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (3. Juni 2011)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> Also, ich fahre Tour aktuell mit Maddy Marry .. muss man halt etwas mehr strampeln. Aber dafür Grip satt. Fat Alberts finde ich einen guten Kompromis. Die Ardents will ich mir dann als nächstes mal gönnen. Grip ist sau wichtig!! Ist ja Deine einzigste Verbindung zum Boden der Reifen. Daher da echt nur Top Reifen verwenden. Und Höherer Rollwiederstand = mehr training


 
wenn ich zum "Tourenfahren" einen Fat Albert, Maddy Marry oder einen anderen gearteten Reifen mit einer Breite von > 2,25 fahre, oder fahren muss, weil Grip, dann sollte ich mal ein Fahrtechniktraining buchen 

Wenn Du keinen Maxxis besorgen kannst, nimm einfach einen Conti Mountain King in 2,2 . Der reicht normalerweise völlig aus. Ist aber bzgl. des Luftvolumens und Breite nicht mit einem Fat Albert oder gar einem Maddy Marry vergleichbar.


----------



## RMB-Rider (3. Juni 2011)

Bin doch noch fündig geworden und werde wegen der überwiegend positiven Kritik jetzt den Ardent probieren!

Basta!


----------



## wildermarkus (3. Juni 2011)

@ Rocklandbiker


----------



## Dome_2001 (3. Juni 2011)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> wenn ich zum "Tourenfahren" einen Fat Albert, Maddy Marry oder einen anderen gearteten Reifen mit einer Breite von > 2,25 fahre, oder fahren muss, weil Grip, dann sollte ich mal ein Fahrtechniktraining buchen
> 
> Wenn Du keinen Maxxis besorgen kannst, nimm einfach einen Conti Mountain King in 2,2 . Der reicht normalerweise völlig aus. Ist aber bzgl. des Luftvolumens und Breite nicht mit einem Fat Albert oder gar einem Maddy Marry vergleichbar.



Du weist ja nicht wasfür Toruen ich fahre .. Naja,w erde mal kurz über Deinen Ratschlag nachdenken, okay nein, aktuell kein Bedarf


----------



## hugolost (3. Juni 2011)

Aktuelles Bild vom Rocky


----------



## Dome_2001 (4. Juni 2011)

Schickes Radel!! Ich finde das Slyer 2006 einfach optisch top gelungen!! 

Mit ein paar umbauten fährt es sich auch echt klasse! Stahldämpfer rein, Kindshok, Maddy Marrys drauf (grins), ein paar Hope Bremsen und dann rockt das Teil richtig!


----------



## Edelglatze (4. Juni 2011)

Hallo, da mal wieder Zeit für was neues wird biete ich meinen Switch SL  Rahmen von 2004 zum Tausch an.
Er ist in einem guten Zustand, Kratzer und Macken bliben nunmal nicht aus.
bietet mir einfach alles mal an: [email protected]

hier noch ein Bild, Detailbilder kann ich gerne per Mail senden.





LG Chris


----------



## hugolost (5. Juni 2011)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> Schickes Radel!! Ich finde das Slyer 2006 einfach optisch top gelungen!!
> 
> Mit ein paar umbauten fährt es sich auch echt klasse! Stahldämpfer rein, Kindshok, Maddy Marrys drauf (grins), ein paar Hope Bremsen und dann rockt das Teil richtig!



Stahldämpfer passt soweit ich weiß nur einer, und der ist schwer zu bekommen. KS und Marry (vorne) sind ja drauf, und von Hope sind nur die Scheiben, der rest ist Avid Code.

Übrigens ist es ein 2007er Rahmen.


----------



## Dome_2001 (5. Juni 2011)

Ist doch egal ob 2006 oder 2007, war das gleiche Modell 

Sag ja, ist einf eiens Radel!! Ich habe aktuell einen Fox Stahldämpfer drinnen und bin echt zufrieden. Marry's hab eich ja auch drauf und KS muss sein!! Avid Code bin ich auch eine weile gefahren, aber nichts geht über Hope! Echt ne Empfehlung finde ich!! 

Viel Spaß mit dem Radel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugolost (5. Juni 2011)

Marry war auch hinten drauf, aber nach 300km sahene die aus wie von ner Horde Ratten angefressen (Trialstar mischung) vorne der war vollkommen ok (und ist es heute immer noch). Konnte ich aber bei Schwalbe Reklamieren und es gab ein neuen und als Entschädigung 2 Schläuche und ne Trinkflasche.


----------



## Dome_2001 (5. Juni 2011)

Auch gut zu wissen. Mein Marry hinten sieht auch schon übelst hergenommen aus owhol ich erst rund 500 km damit runter habe .... hm ...


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Juni 2011)

Schwalbe trimmt die Reifen gerne auf Verschleiß.
Welchen Coil hast du im 2066er Slayer?


----------



## Dome_2001 (6. Juni 2011)

Ich habe einen Fox Vanilla verbaut.

MAche mal heute Abend ein aktuelles Bild vom Radel und stelle es dann ein


----------



## RMB-Rider (6. Juni 2011)

.... Mein Hotrod ist fürs erste fetttisch! 

Turbine tuned und auf Empfehlung hier aus dem Forum die Maxxis Ardent Reifen! 

Jetzt noch irgendwann mal dazu passende Turbine Kurbeln und bessere Laufräder. 
Dann ist es für mich perfekt!


----------



## rockyoernie (6. Juni 2011)

cooles slayer .. ich würd die züge vorne am oberrohranschlag noch tauschen .. macht dann hinten besser sinn und vorne kannste noch kürzen ;-)


----------



## Dome_2001 (6. Juni 2011)

Richtig schönes Hotrod!! Da wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß.

Hier noch auf kurz mit meiner Handycam ein paar aktuelle Bilder von meinem Bike. Werde aber noch bessere die Tage dann in der freien Wildbahn machen. 





Hier nur der Dämpfer




Bin soweit echt super zufrieden. Fahre im Endeffekt alles im mit dem Bike, Touren oder Bikepark, alles kein Thema. 

Kurze Partliste
Rocky Slayer 50 2006
Z1 light Freeride Gabel
Fox Vanilla Dämpfer mit entsprechender Feder für mich
Race Face DH Kurbeln
SRAM X9 Schaltwerk
Hope Tech V2 Bremsen (vorne + hinten) 203er Scheiben
KS I950
Hope Pro 2 Naben (vorne + hinten)
DT Swiss Felgen (con Whizz Wheel eingespeicht)
Maddy Marry's (vorne + hinten)
Dreck vom Schönbuch ;-) und Bikepark Albstadt

Ist auf Funktionalität und Haltbarkeit zusammengebaut. Gewinnt sicherlich keinen Schönheitspreis wie das Hotrod! Gefällt wirklich!!

Ich bin echt zufrieden!!

Und ja, ich sollte mal meinen Keller fertig verputzen


----------



## Rocklandbiker (6. Juni 2011)

RMB-Rider schrieb:


> .... Mein Hotrod ist fürs erste fetttisch!
> 
> Turbine tuned und auf Empfehlung hier aus dem Forum die Maxxis Ardent Reifen!
> 
> ...



Top Job, die "turbine" parts passen extrem gut zu dem Bike 
Den Vorbau hätte ich mir (der Slayer hat ein langes Oberrohr) etwas kürzer gewählt, max. 90mm ! Zum Touren und Cruisen optimal..... cu RK


----------



## Rocklandbiker (6. Juni 2011)

RMB-Rider schrieb:


> .... Mein Hotrod ist fürs erste fetttisch!
> 
> Turbine tuned und auf Empfehlung hier aus dem Forum die Maxxis Ardent Reifen!
> 
> ...



Top Job, die "turbine" parts passen extrem gut zu dem Bike 
Den Vorbau hätte ich mir (der Slayer hat ein langes Oberrohr) etwas kürzer gewählt, max. 90mm ! Zum Touren und Cruisen optimal..... 
Silberne Titan Schrauben als mod. am Vorbau würden sehr sehr gut zum Steuerrohr-logo passen, cu RK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (9. Juni 2011)

neues spilezeug zum basteln bzw. komplett überholen:


----------



## Jendo (9. Juni 2011)

Sehr schönes Spielzeug. Hast Du schon Pläne was Du alles verändern willst?


----------



## 2o83 (9. Juni 2011)

evil_rider schrieb:


> neues spilezeug zum basteln bzw. komplett überholen:



Könnt dir für das Rad noch einen Vanilla RC anbieten, hab ich von meinem noch über. Aber schönes Projekt! 

Cheers!


----------



## evil_rider (9. Juni 2011)

merci, aber sucher eher RM7 link & bone... 

falls wer noch was hat... PM bitte!


----------



## Soulbrother (9. Juni 2011)

Du brauchst nur die links dafür,der bone ist der gleiche.


----------



## Zaskar1998 (9. Juni 2011)

RMB-Rider schrieb:


> Zum Vatertag alleine im Wald....
> 
> Gestern die Umrüstung auf XTR-Schaltung und Avid Elixir CR.
> Morgen kommen noch Turbine Sattelstütze und Turbine 3/4 Riser.
> ...



Schickes Old Slayer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (9. Juni 2011)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Du brauchst nur die links dafür,der bone ist der gleiche.



noch besser, passen eigentlich die RMX links/bone?


----------



## hugolost (9. Juni 2011)




----------



## 2o83 (9. Juni 2011)

evil_rider schrieb:


> merci, aber sucher eher RM7 link & bone...
> 
> falls wer noch was hat... PM bitte!



Hab noch welche (Link) vom Rm7 nachgebaut, waren bei meinem mit dabei.

Cheers! 

Edit: PM folgt. Lesen klappt nicht mehr so gut


----------



## ChuckNoland (10. Juni 2011)

Ein kleines Update mit neuen Laufrädern


----------



## RMB-Rider (10. Juni 2011)

Ein Laufradsatz mit den ZTR Flow schwebt mir auch vor! 
Das ganze mit Hope-Naben wäre genau mein Ding!
Welche Naben hast Du genommen?


----------



## ChuckNoland (10. Juni 2011)

Sind die Hope Pro 2 Evo.Bin bis jetzt super zufrieden damit und einen Klang haben die Dinger,da braucht man keine Klingel mehr!


----------



## RMB-Rider (10. Juni 2011)

Hört sich klasse an! 
Wie gesagt. Die folgen bei mir auch noch! 


*Edit: Shit!!! Ich konnte nicht mehr warten und habe eben bestellt!*


----------



## SchrottRox (10. Juni 2011)

hugolost schrieb:


>



Falscher Adapter, oder war Dir die Code zu kräftig


----------



## hugolost (11. Juni 2011)

Hab das Rad so gekauft. Und es Bremst.


----------



## mohrstefan (15. Juni 2011)

Pure's Biken,ích LIEBE's es )))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (15. Juni 2011)

Und es nicht mal so verunstaltet wie die letzten ;-)


----------



## RMB-Rider (15. Juni 2011)

ChuckNoland schrieb:


> Sind die Hope Pro 2 Evo.Bin bis jetzt super zufrieden damit und einen Klang haben die Dinger,da braucht man keine Klingel mehr!



Mein LRS. ist auch heute angekommen! Einfach geil!!! 
Ich habe auch am We. in Willingen einge Zeit am Hope-Stand verbracht und ich bin echt begeistert von deren Parts!
Und so kam es, das ich nun auch noch die schön dazu passenden Hope Tech X2 Bremsen bestellt habe!


----------



## el Lingo (15. Juni 2011)

Wenn der Dämpfer vom Mohrstefan ein TST ist, dann würde ich ihn umdrehen, damit man auch an den Hebel kommt. Ansonsten vorne noch eine 55 RC3 rein und es gefällt mir noch besser.


----------



## mohrstefan (16. Juni 2011)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Wenn der Dämpfer vom Mohrstefan ein TST ist, dann würde ich ihn umdrehen, damit man auch an den Hebel kommt. Ansonsten vorne noch eine 55 RC3 rein und es gefällt mir noch besser.


Ist schon umgedreht.und soooone 55er Möhre kommt mier bestimmt nicht mehr in's Bike


----------



## [email protected] (16. Juni 2011)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> Und es nicht mal so verunstaltet wie die letzten ;-)



Kommt noch, das ist bestimmt erst der Anfang.


----------



## na!To (16. Juni 2011)

Mein aktuelles Wallpaper:


----------



## blaubaer (17. Juni 2011)

neues Fahrwerk ...


----------



## twixter86 (18. Juni 2011)

Mein "Oldtimer"


----------



## bestmove (18. Juni 2011)

Trés chic  aber ne Totem find ich zu krass für das Switch. Selbst bei meinem 07er Switch wurde es schon leicht kipplig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (18. Juni 2011)

blaubaer, sieht echt super aus das Slayer!


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (19. Juni 2011)

blaubaer schrieb:


> neues Fahrwerk ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Giuliano.B (19. Juni 2011)

Ich find die Sattelstütze unschön mit dem Verhüterli


----------



## blaubaer (20. Juni 2011)

numinisflo schrieb:


> blaubaer, sieht echt super aus das Slayer!



Danke 



Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Interessante Bremshebelstellung???!



wiso ? 
ist ergonimsch so für mich am besten 
alles weiter in waagerecht stellung verursacht schmerzen im handgelenk, wenn es länger bergab geht. in dieser stellung ist vom unterarm bis zum zeigefinger fast eine linie, beim stehend abwährtsfahren 



Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Ich find die Sattelstütze unschön mit dem Verhüterli



da bin ich immer noch auf material suche, für eine schönere lösung


----------



## rocky65 (22. Juni 2011)

Hallo Rockyfans,

vielleicht ist Jemand hier der auch Rennrad fÃ¤hrt??
Ich habe ein wunderschÃ¶nes und sehr gepflegtes RM Turbo Signature in Schwarz/Silber zuverkaufen.
Preisvorstellung 1200â¬ macht mir aber Angebote


Teileliste:
Rahmen RM RahmenhÃ¶he 57cm Mitte-Ende Sitzrohr
Oberrohr 55cm Mitte/Mitte,Steuerrohr 13cm
Gabel THM Scapula SP 
LRS DT Swiss Mon Chasseral 
Tune Schnellspanner
Reifen Schwalbe Ultremo einer ganz neu
Kassette 11-25 Ultegra erst 575KM
Bremsen Ultegra mit fast neuen Swiss Stop BelÃ¤gen Schwarz
STI,Schaltwerk,Umwerfer Dura Ace 7900 10 Fach erst 575KM
Lenker Schmolke SL 42cm Mitte/Mitte
StÃ¼tze Syntace P6 Carbon 27,2mm
Vorbau F99 120mm
Sattel Tune 
2 x Tune Flaschenhalter
Kette KMC 10SL erst 575Km
Kurbel FSA SLK Carbon Compakt 172,5mm 50/34
Extralite Steuersatz und StÃ¼tzenklemme
Fahrrad wird ohne Pedale verkauft!!
Gesamtgewicht ohne Pedale 6,7 Kg also schon richtig leicht

Habe ich etwas vergessen
Einfach melden wenn ihr noch Infos braucht.
Ich selber bin 1,80m mit 83cm SchrittlÃ¤nge viel grÃ¶Ãer sollte man nicht sein.

GruÃ an die Fangemeinde
Christian


----------



## Giuliano.B (22. Juni 2011)

Das Turbo ist auch sehr fein. Hab mir aber erst ein Solo aufgebaut . Ich halt aber mal die Ohren offen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (24. Juni 2011)

Heute auf dem 637er (Anacondatrail), wo das ist kann man ja leicht sehen:


----------



## SchrottRox (25. Juni 2011)

...und hier waren vermutlich auch schon viele.


----------



## bestmove (25. Juni 2011)

Die Minen von Moria? Sieht interessant aus, Lago?!


----------



## Jendo (26. Juni 2011)




----------



## SchrottRox (26. Juni 2011)

bestmove schrieb:


> Die Minen von Moria? Sieht interessant aus, Lago?!



Minen von Moria ist gut  nenee - Lago ist schon richtig...


----------



## mohrstefan (26. Juni 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AucOXZmr1pE"]YouTube        - âªHerr Der Ringe Onlineie Minen von Moriaâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## RMB-Rider (27. Juni 2011)

Heute morgen war ich schon um 6:30 Uhr im Wald unterwegs. 
Einfach herrlich!

Und nachdem nun alles außer der Kurbelsatz in neuem getunten Glanz erstrahlt, hier ein paar Bilder! 























Weitere Bilder in meinem Album: *Klick!*


----------



## xerdanny (29. Juni 2011)




----------



## SchrottRox (29. Juni 2011)

...jetzt hast Du meinen Bildschirm gesprengt 

Trotzdem schöne Bilder


----------



## xerdanny (29. Juni 2011)

eigentlich sollte es in normaler forenauflösung auftauchen aber naja... jedes forum iss wohl anders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## na!To (29. Juni 2011)

Schickes Rad...

ABER nimm die zwo gelben Aufkleber vom Sitzrohr


----------



## Jendo (29. Juni 2011)

Schöne Bilder - schönes Rad!


----------



## mohrstefan (29. Juni 2011)

Den Sattel hatte ich auch mal :-((sieht nur schön aus .
Aber GEILE-BILDER !!!!!


----------



## bonty96 (30. Juni 2011)




----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Juni 2011)

Schöner Fox- Aufkleber.
Ist da auch drin was drauf steht?


----------



## [email protected] (30. Juni 2011)

Aufklärung des Fotorätsels bitte ;-)


----------



## bonty96 (30. Juni 2011)

noch ein paar ....

das ist ein Fox Carbonfolien - Leichtbaudämpfer mit 50 % reduziertem Gewicht...


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Juni 2011)

Ach so.
Dann ist es also ein Standarddämpfer wie gehabt.
Und was hat der Aufkleber Yo Eddy da zu suchen?


----------



## peterbe (1. Juli 2011)

Ein Altitude im fertig aufgebauten Modus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qwwq20091 (1. Juli 2011)

wird verkauft angebote bitte pn


----------



## RMB-Rider (1. Juli 2011)

@peterbe

Ein schönes Foto mit den Hafenkränen im Hintergrund! 

Aber das Bike sieht natürlich auch prima aus!


----------



## qwwq20091 (1. Juli 2011)

tel nr 01637876322


----------



## mohrstefan (1. Juli 2011)

qwwq20091 schrieb:


> tel nr 01637876322


Knack:kotz:
ENDE


----------



## mohrstefan (5. Juli 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (5. Juli 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (5. Juli 2011)

Sehr schönes Geschoss! Da bekommt man richtig Lust aufs Switch. Einzig die Gabeldecals wollen mir nicht so richtig gefallen...
mfg
Jendo


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (5. Juli 2011)

Da es den Rennrad Solo Thread anscheinend nicht mehr gibt poste ich mein Turbo mal hier. 97 Turbo Nr: 28 of 340. 
Geändert wurden jetzt die Laufräder, Sattel und Lenkerband sonst noch alles Original. So im Aufbau 8,3kg mit Tacho, Flaschenhalter und Pedale.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## [email protected] (5. Juli 2011)

Schicker REnner.

Du hast den Thread gesucht, richtig?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=278705&highlight=rocky+mountain+solo

Find es auch ziemlich doof hier im Forum nur die eine Seite mit RM-Threads zu haben. DA fallen die alten immer hinten raus...


----------



## neikless (5. Juli 2011)

@mohrstefan du macht mir ja echt jeden scheiß nach, es fing an mit dem flow & dem Rmx, 
new slayer und jetzt auch noch der slayer 2011 ... whats next ? wird zeit für ein 29er  ?!


----------



## Giuliano.B (5. Juli 2011)

Die Aerolaufräder finde ich hässlich und unpassend auf dem Turbo.

Das Switch ist sehr geil. Könnte mir in den Arsch beißen meins damals verkauft zu haben. Hätte mir jetzt da auch gern ´nen Oldschoolenduro draus gemacht


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (5. Juli 2011)

Ich hatte damals schon Aerolaufräder drinnen silberne Campa Vento.


----------



## numinisflo (5. Juli 2011)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Das Switch ist sehr geil. Könnte mir in den Arsch beißen meins damals verkauft zu haben. Hätte mir jetzt da auch gern ´nen Oldschoolenduro draus gemacht



Ungefähr so gehts mir auch.

Hier mal ein Bild meines Blizzard mit ein paar kleinen Änderungen.

Neu:

- Vorbau Syntace F99, vorher F119
- Schaltung komplett XO mit Drehgriffen, vorher XT
- Laufradsatz Mavic auf Chris King, vorher XT
- Race King, vorher Racing Ralph






Die CK sind echt klasse. Angry Bee Sound macht schon Spaß und wollte ich schon immer mal.

Folgende Änderungen sind bereits in der Garage und müssen nur noch vollzogen werden:

- XTR Kurbel
- XTR Pedale
- Neuer Lenker

Gewicht wird dann 10,xx sein.

Demnächst gibts bessere Bilder, dann auch zusammen mit dem neuen Rocky...

Gruß

FLO


----------



## Jendo (5. Juli 2011)

Sehr schönes Update! Bin gespannt wie das Bike dann mit XTR ausschaut  Aber Du scheinst das erste Opfer der Frauen WM zu sein...rosa Kings...


----------



## numinisflo (5. Juli 2011)

Jendo schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Update! Bin gespannt wie das Bike dann mit XTR ausschaut  Aber Du scheinst das erste Opfer der Frauen WM zu sein...rosa Kings...





Sind tatsächlich rosa Kings. Das hat sich halt so ergeben und war nicht unbedingt geplant. Aber mit der Farbe gehts mir wie mit der Frauen WM - ist mir relativ egal...


----------



## neikless (5. Juli 2011)

sorry aber ich bin froh das der alte misst weg ist,
klar war das switch toll, aber jetzt neue parts dran zu verschwenden ist doch auch doof,
wenn man für kleines (vergleichbares) geld auch ein slayer 2011 bekommen kann das deutlich mehr kann
 ... klar lebt der kult aber nur so paar gedanken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (6. Juli 2011)

Ich hätte nur ein zweites Kettenblatt, schaltbare Kettenführung und den originalen Dämpfer mit Lockout gebraucht. Hatte die Z150 FR SL drin


----------



## gobo (6. Juli 2011)

leute mal ne frage,das switch sl ta moko von 2004 in smoke,war das limitiert??
hab nen alten testbericht gefunden wo sowas drin steht!!würde mich brennend interessieren

besten dank,männer


----------



## Jendo (6. Juli 2011)

Das Moko war meiner Meinung nach auf jeden Fall limitiert. Aber war das Baujahr nicht 2005?


----------



## numinisflo (6. Juli 2011)

Jendo schrieb:


> Das Moko war meiner Meinung nach auf jeden Fall limitiert. Aber war das Baujahr nicht 2005?



Beides richtig. 
Ich kenn einen der mal eins gefahren ist...


----------



## gobo (6. Juli 2011)

also ist das 2004 eine edition!?
soweit ich weiss wurde doch erst ab bj. 2005 das editon auf dem rocky emblem dazu gefügt,oder?



mfg


----------



## Jendo (6. Juli 2011)

Eigentlich sollte es kein 2004er Moko geben! Aber vielleicht checkst Du einfach mal die Rahmennummer. Da steht ja welches Baujahr das ist.


----------



## onkel_doc (7. Juli 2011)

Für alle die es interessiert hier ein abzug der neuen rockys 2012.
Falls es infos gibt werde ich sie mitteilen.

























gruss onkel_doc


----------



## swissOZ (7. Juli 2011)

Vielen Dank fuer die 2012 Liste! Dachte schon ich muss bis Eurobike warten!m


----------



## swissOZ (7. Juli 2011)

Ah, sorry. Kann mir jemand noch die Farbe vom Flatline Park 2012 sagen? Kanns am Bild nicht erkennen. Danke m


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (7. Juli 2011)

Kannst du nicht gleich noch die Flatlines und "Billig-Bikes" zeigen? Das wäre super...


----------



## Jack2332 (8. Juli 2011)

Ola,
 danke für die Infos Onkel besser geht es nun wirklich nicht!


----------



## onkel_doc (8. Juli 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Kannst du nicht gleich noch die Flatlines und "Billig-Bikes" zeigen? Das wäre super...


 
Komme am wochenende wieder zum kollegen und werde auch die billigen dann reinstellen. Dachte einfach mal dass sich die meisten hier nicht so für die billigen varianten interessieren.

Hol ich also noch nach.

greets und gern geschehen.


----------



## [email protected] (8. Juli 2011)

Du bist der Beste 

Danke schöööön...


----------



## numinisflo (8. Juli 2011)

Danke auf jeden Fall für die Bilder.

Aber die Produktpalette für 2012 lößt bei mir ungefähr soviel Emotionen aus, wie eine umfallende Palette Rohre in Taiwan.


----------



## bestmove (8. Juli 2011)

Ja, nix neues und kein 180er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (8. Juli 2011)

@ numinisflo: Da hst du leider Recht


----------



## swissOZ (8. Juli 2011)

Irgendwelche fremde 2012 180 welche vielverspechend sind???


----------



## [email protected] (8. Juli 2011)

Nicht ganz so fremd: http://www.norco.com/news/tag/2012/


----------



## Jendo (8. Juli 2011)

Die Dinger sehen doch alle gleich aus - gleich langweilig! Hauptsache man hat gebogene Rohre.


----------



## [email protected] (8. Juli 2011)

Ja, aber Hydrorohre sind nun mal "IN".

Und mit persönlich gefallen die auch besser als die Vierkantrohre so manch anderer Hersteller.


----------



## swissOZ (8. Juli 2011)

Ist Mondraker die 180 er Antwort?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (8. Juli 2011)

intense!


----------



## blaubaer (8. Juli 2011)

wenn ich mir so dass 2012 Slayer 50er ansehe, hab ich mit meinem in diesem Jahr einen guten griff gemacht. glaub nicht dass das in weiss genau so schon sein kann wie meins in grün/grau


----------



## hugolost (8. Juli 2011)

Update am Rocky


----------



## Learoy (8. Juli 2011)

Den Kettenstrebenschutz von NC-17 hab ich auch dran, aber mit dem Schriftzug zum Rohr hin montiert, damit man ihn nicht sieht. Wirkt irgendwie stimmiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (9. Juli 2011)

180?!ja morewood!!
nen schönes kalula,hab da einige in pds gesehen und muß sagen das die dinger richtig gut gehen!


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Juli 2011)

Auf wunsch hier noch die letzten infos der neuen palette von rocky.
Mehr hab ich nicht.

Gruss onkel


----------



## gobo (9. Juli 2011)

das flatline park erinnert mich etwas an das gelb/schwarz rm7,naja so etwas


----------



## swissOZ (10. Juli 2011)

Danke Onkel!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (10. Juli 2011)

es fehlt was schönes!


----------



## swissOZ (10. Juli 2011)

Wie sieht es mit den Rahmen einzel aus?


----------



## onkel_doc (10. Juli 2011)

Den vertex 990er gibts sicher auch nur als rahmen super deutsch...

Bei den anderen weiss ich noch nichts. Das muss ich dann nach und nach in erfahrung bringen. sorry


----------



## Learoy (11. Juli 2011)

Die nackten Rahmen scheinen bisher nicht dabei zu sein oder es ging komplett an mir vorbei, dass RM das Blizzard eingestampft hat.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Juli 2011)

Sorry, ich platze jetzt einfach mal so hier rein, _ich weiß - Gallery_, aber vielleicht gibt es hier ja einen Interessenten dafür..   





Mehr im Bikemarkt.

Sorry für die Störung...   ride on!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (12. Juli 2011)

Zum Thema Neuheiten - Element News


----------



## neikless (18. Juli 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (20. Juli 2011)

Mein Hardtail:


----------



## prokulus.de (20. Juli 2011)

Hier mal mein neues Schmuckstück:






[/URL][/IMG]

Alle Details im "New Element Thread"

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=457150&page=8

Keep on Riding
Herbert


----------



## dirtpaw (20. Juli 2011)

das 2011er Zeug war ja schon gruselig, aber das 2012er program ist ja an Belanglosigkeit kaum zu überbieten. Für mich geht die Marke bald hops, langweilig ohne neues zu bieten und dafür total überteuert. schade!


----------



## numinisflo (20. Juli 2011)

dirtpaw schrieb:


> das 2011er Zeug war ja schon gruselig, aber das 2012er program ist ja an Belanglosigkeit kaum zu überbieten. Für mich geht die Marke bald hops, langweilig ohne neues zu bieten und dafür total überteuert. schade!



Man kann es leider nicht anders sagen - aber du hast absolut recht!

Für mich ist da auch nichts dabei was meine Emotionen wecken würde.

Das wird sicher kein Rocky werden bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (20. Juli 2011)

.....was wollt Ihr eigentlich ???? Das Rocky das Rad jedes Jahr neu erfindet ?


----------



## Jendo (20. Juli 2011)

Ich will eine Alternative zu Taiwan Katalogbikes haben! Die Produktionsverlagerung nach Asien kann man ja aus Kostengründen noch nachvoll ziehen. Aber hat sich seitdem irgendwas am Preis geändert, das der Endkunde auch etwas davon hat? Warum rennt man "Trends" hinter her und schafft keine eigenen Trends oder wenigstens Designs? Wo ist die Eigenständigkeit der ehemaligen Kultmarke hin?
Rocky Mountain ist mittlerweile heiße Luft um nichts!


----------



## mohrstefan (20. Juli 2011)

Richtg ,Rocky vesucht auf die Neue Welle zu reiten 29er,aber andere sind schneller+besser !!
Ich warte auf's 29er Slayer ??


----------



## Giuliano.B (23. Juli 2011)

Und was soll man mit ´nem 29er Slayer? Totaler schwachsinn wäre das Rad


----------



## mohrstefan (23. Juli 2011)

Und das 29er Altitude,schwachsinn ?


----------



## Giuliano.B (23. Juli 2011)

Das nicht. Das Altitude ist auch ein "Tourer" zum Kilometer schrubben. Ein Slayer ist ein Enduro um´s technisch krachen zu lassen. Und mit 29 kannst das Abhaken


----------



## [email protected] (23. Juli 2011)

Das Slayer und das Alti haben zwei verschiedene Einsatzgebiete.
Und genau dazwischen liegt auch der Übergang des sinnvollen Nutzens vom 29er.


----------



## Giuliano.B (23. Juli 2011)

So schauts aus. Sonst bräuchte man ja auch nicht beide


----------



## mohrstefan (23. Juli 2011)

Aber der Hinterbau ist schon gleich,nur ein bisschl weniger Federweg
http://nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/showthread.php?82917-29-Zoll/page21


----------



## Zitzenfichte (26. Juli 2011)

Mein Slayer aufm Alpencross nach Riva


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (27. Juli 2011)

Da muss ich dir leider widersprechen!!!

Hast du einen gleichen rahmen, wie das new element, bei einem anderen herstellers nochmals gesehen???? NEIN!!! also für mich keine massenware

Nur weil man sich entschieden hat bei rocky ein anderes zeitalter einzuleuten und nicht immer die gleichen sachen wie vor 15 jahren zu produzieren heisst das nicht automatisch, dass die marke stirbt.

Man geht einfach mit der zeit und obs einem gefällt oder nicht ist jedem selbst überlassen.

Was den preis betrifft bist du eben auch auf dem falschen dampfer.
Die preise in der schweiz sind klar angepasst worden und runter gekommen.

Ein problem hat rocky, sie haben keinen guten rider im cc oder team. Das zählt hier bei der vermarktung der bikes einfach mit.

Kabush und konsorten gurken da im hinteren feld herum.

Rocky hat immer polarisiert und macht es immer noch. 




dirtpaw schrieb:


> das 2011er Zeug war ja schon gruselig, aber das 2012er program ist ja an Belanglosigkeit kaum zu überbieten. Für mich geht die Marke bald hops, langweilig ohne neues zu bieten und dafür total überteuert. schade!


----------



## [email protected] (27. Juli 2011)

@Onkel_doc: Ich gebe dir da vollkommen Recht.

Ich glaube aber vielmehr, dass die meisten Leute hier eher auf Bikes in Richtung Enduro,FR,DH stehen. Und in diesem Bereich hat Rocky, so scheint es, die guten alten Zeiten abgelegt.
RMX; Slayer; Switch um nur die letzte große Ära zu nennen.

Sowas fehlt leider in der aktuellen Palette.
Kein Slayer SS, kein 180mm Freireiter, Flatty ist mehr ein reines WorldCup-Bike.

WIe gesagt mit dem Element und auch dem Vertex29 sehe ich Rocky 2012 vorne.


----------



## onkel_doc (27. Juli 2011)

da muss ich dir/euch recht geben. Habe natürlich in einem anderen bereich gedacht, wie eben element, vertex,oder auch altitute.

Im freerider und gröberen berich hab ich mich nicht schlau gemacht, daich da zu wenig unterwegs bin.


----------



## Cuberius (28. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

kann mir einer die Schriftart nennen, die beim RMX, Switch, Flow verwendet wurde? Bin gerade dabei einen Rahmen fertigzumachen und will die Schrift so originalgetreu wie möglich haben.

Grüße


----------



## numinisflo (28. Juli 2011)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> .....was wollt Ihr eigentlich ???? Das Rocky das Rad jedes Jahr neu erfindet ?



Das ist eine ziemlich unqualifizierte Aussage. Man muss nicht das Rad neu erfinden, um Bikes zu bauen, die Emotionen wecken. Und das ist definitiv nicht mehr der Fall im Hause RMB.

Es war immer ein Traum für mich, Rocky zu fahren. Seit 6 oder 7 Jahren mache ich das auch, nur sind eben die neuen Bikes nichts mehr für mich.

Und nur weil ich die alten Rockys gut finde heißt das nicht automatisch das alle neue Räder von RM automatisch toll sind. Da sollte man durchaus mal ein bischen kritischer an die Sache herantreten.



Jendo schrieb:


> Ich will eine Alternative zu Taiwan Katalogbikes haben! Die Produktionsverlagerung nach Asien kann man ja aus Kostengründen noch nachvoll ziehen. Aber hat sich seitdem irgendwas am Preis geändert, das der Endkunde auch etwas davon hat? Warum rennt man "Trends" hinter her und schafft keine eigenen Trends oder wenigstens Designs? Wo ist die Eigenständigkeit der ehemaligen Kultmarke hin?
> Rocky Mountain ist mittlerweile heiße Luft um nichts!



So ist es.

Auf bald der Herr.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (28. Juli 2011)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Das ist eine ziemlich unqualifizierte Aussage. Man muss nicht das Rad neu erfinden, um Bikes zu bauen, die Emotionen wecken. Und das ist definitiv nicht mehr der Fall im Hause RMB.



für mich schon, kommt nur auf die Perspektive an. Aber das kannst Du noch gar nicht verstehen.


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Juli 2011)

Muss da einfach mal sagen, das RMB mit dem element ein richtiger knüller gelandet hat. Das teil fahr ich jetzt bald ein jahr lang und ist wirklich spitze. Wenn man mal das fahrwerk richtig eingestellt hat ist's top.

Und das ist für mich rocky mountain. Über gweisse farbgebungen kann man immer streiten.

Ich persönlich finds auch schade, dass rocky gewisse alten dinger ned mehr so vermarktet oder aus dem sortiment genommen hat.

ICh denke da an die hübschen stahlrahmen von rocky. Wenn man eines möchte muss man sich eben noch eines ergattern und man ist zufrieden.


----------



## [email protected] (28. Juli 2011)

100% agree.

Und da es hier ne Gallery ist:


----------



## na!To (28. Juli 2011)

Woher zu Hölle hast du dieses Foto!?!

29er Element


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (28. Juli 2011)

http://www.feedthehabit.com/mountain-biking/2012-rocky-mountain-element-950-29er-quick-review/


----------



## na!To (28. Juli 2011)

Danke dir!


----------



## mohrstefan (28. Juli 2011)

Zu wenig .FW


----------



## [email protected] (28. Juli 2011)

Hirn? ja, zu wenig. Eindeutig.
Du solltest dir angewöhnen sinnvolle Beiträge zu schreiben bei denen man zumindest ansatzweise den Sinn erkennen kann.
Ansonsten geh spielen.


----------



## onkel_doc (29. Juli 2011)

cool und endlich mal wieder ohne gekrümmte lenker

Weiss/schwarz sieht hübsch aus. Einfach das easton zuegs will mir nie gefallen. Sollten mit thomsen zusammenarbeiten.


----------



## [email protected] (29. Juli 2011)

Persönlich würde ich RaceFace Turbine an dem Rahmen verbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (29. Juli 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hirn? ja, zu wenig. Eindeutig.
> Du solltest dir angewöhnen sinnvolle Beiträge zu schreiben bei denen man zumindest ansatzweise den Sinn erkennen kann.
> Ansonsten geh spielen.


*
iCH GEHE dann mal in de Urlaub,spielen


----------



## Rocklandbiker (29. Juli 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> cool und endlich mal wieder ohne gekrümmte lenker



der Trend geht zurück zu Flatbars in breiteren Ausführungen (> = 660) und das auch bei "alten" 26er Bikes..... Im Zeitalter von Carbon- und Hydroformrohren werden sich die Geometrischen Gesetze zwangsweise etwas verschieben...ebenso werden Komplettbausysteme bestehend aus Rahmen inkl. Vorbau Steuersatz & Stütze Innenlager immer mehr zunehmen. In absehbarer Zeit gibt es Systemräder zu kaufen. Nicht alles, aber vieles aus einer Hand. Alles andere war einmal und findet als Andenken an die gute alte Zeit Platz in der heimischen Glasvitrine......cu RK der der null Ahnung hat. ;-)


----------



## mohrstefan (29. Juli 2011)

Hi oh,das ist wohl wahr ,und dem sollte es wohl einig werden!!!
Ich freu mich drauf,nur mehr sollte es haben )


----------



## Jendo (30. Juli 2011)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> Im Zeitalter von Carbon- und Hydroformrohren werden sich die Geometrischen Gesetze zwangsweise etwas verschieben...



Was hat denn die Geometrie mit dem Rahmenmaterial zu tun? Nix!



> ebenso werden Komplettbausysteme bestehend aus Rahmen inkl. Vorbau Steuersatz & Stütze Innenlager immer mehr zunehmen. In absehbarer Zeit gibt es Systemräder zu kaufen. Nicht alles, aber vieles aus einer Hand. Alles andere war einmal und findet als Andenken an die gute alte Zeit Platz in der heimischen Glasvitrine......cu RK der der null Ahnung hat. ;-)



Einspruch euer Ehren - reine Spekulation!
Ich will jetzt sicherlich nicht das absolute Gegenteil behaupten. Aber wenn man von einer informierten Käuferschicht wie hier im Forum ausgeht, dann wird es die Systemintegration schwer haben. 

mfg Jendo der der nicht nur null Ahnung hat


----------



## Rocklandbiker (30. Juli 2011)

Jendo schrieb:


> Was hat denn die Geometrie mit dem Rahmenmaterial zu tun? Nix!



Komm dreh nochmal ne Runde, lass es Dir durch den Kopf gehen. Ich bin sicher Du findest alleine darauf eine Antwort ;-)


----------



## Cuberius (30. Juli 2011)

Ich sehe das so, dass durch neue Materialien und Fertigungstechniken die Geometrien verbessert/verfeinert werden. Aber wieso sollen sich geometrische Gesetze verschieben? Klar, die Geometrien haben sich in den letzten Jahren stark geändert, was aber hauptsächlich daraufzuzuführen ist, dass man mit einer "Allround-Geometrie", wie es sie z.B. früher in den Neunzigern beim Hardtail gab, nicht mehr weit kommt. Heute hat man ein Radel für einen bestimmten Einssatzzweck. Wenn man früher z.B. Street fahren wollte, hat man sich einfach nen kleinen Standardrahmen geholt. Heutzutage gibt es Räder nur für den Zweck und damit noch halbwegs auf Kondition fahren, kann man vergessen. Damals ging das noch, auch wenn's vielleicht nicht der Hit war.


----------



## Jendo (30. Juli 2011)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob wir das selbe meinen...

Ich verstehe unter Geometrie nicht die Rahmenform (aussehen) sondern die Maße und Winkel um ein Bike vernünftig fahren zu lassen (Lenk-, Sitzwinkel, Radstand, Tretlagerhöhe, Oberrohrlänge etc.)! Dem zufolge ist es absolut schnurzpiepegal ob Du ein Rad aus Carbon, Alu oder Titan hast. Ein Vertex Carbon hat doch die selbe Rahmengeometrie wie das aus Alu (ok, Lenkwinkel ist 0.5° anders). Das sich Geometrien im Laufe der Jahre verändern ist eine logische Entwicklung, hat aber auch nicht sonderlich viel mit den verwendeten Materialien zu tun.


----------



## ChuckNoland (30. Juli 2011)

Ein paar Grüsse aus Mayerhofen!
Leider wars ziemlich nass.


----------



## [email protected] (31. Juli 2011)

Jendo schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob wir das selbe meinen...
> 
> Ich verstehe unter Geometrie nicht die Rahmenform (aussehen) sondern die Maße und Winkel um ein Bike vernünftig fahren zu lassen (Lenk-, Sitzwinkel, Radstand, Tretlagerhöhe, Oberrohrlänge etc.)! Dem zufolge ist es absolut schnurzpiepegal ob Du ein Rad aus Carbon, Alu oder Titan hast. Ein Vertex Carbon hat doch die selbe Rahmengeometrie wie das aus Alu (ok, Lenkwinkel ist 0.5° anders). Das sich Geometrien im Laufe der Jahre verändern ist eine logische Entwicklung, hat aber auch nicht sonderlich viel mit den verwendeten Materialien zu tun.



Jepp, ich hatte bei der Aussage auch stutzen müssen...

Allerdings bin ich auch der Meinung das ROhrformen und Dimensionen sich bei verschiedenen Materialien unterschiedlich anfühlen.


----------



## Cuberius (31. Juli 2011)

Jendo schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob wir das selbe meinen...



Meinen wir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (31. Juli 2011)




----------



## blaubaer (31. Juli 2011)

wenn wir schon bei Gruppenfotos sind, von Heute, Slayer Generationen unter sich...


----------



## gobo (31. Juli 2011)

da kann ich net mithalten


----------



## gobo (1. August 2011)

....aber dafür jeden morgen ein lächeln beim kaffee trinken


----------



## luigi_ccnb (1. August 2011)

Moin alle zusammen! 

Ist ja ne Galerie hier 

Wir waren schön 2 Wochen in Norditalien/Ligurien. Hier ein kleines Bildchen vom Monte Faudo auf 1150 m, im Hintergrund das Mittelmeer (da wartete dann das Meer mit der verdienten Abkühlung 

Leider kein Gruppenfoto, denn ich war allein unterwegs, die Holde war lieber am Strand


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (1. August 2011)

Zum Thema Gruppenbild:





MFG


----------



## Jendo (1. August 2011)

Yeahaaaa!


----------



## SchrottRox (2. August 2011)

Ahhhhhh! Gruppenbilder - schööööön 

Hab auch noch eins:


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. August 2011)

Ich nehm das Linke noch dazu.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugolost (3. August 2011)

Das Linke würde ich auch nehmen.


----------



## SchrottRox (3. August 2011)

Neeee, das Linke geb ich nimmer her 

Vom Mittleren täte ich mich allerdings gerne trennen - das steht nur noch rum...


----------



## hugolost (4. August 2011)

20" sind zu groß. Ich selber hab ja nen 19er. Das geht gerade so.


----------



## mohrstefan (6. August 2011)

Spielplatz  Portes du Soieill


----------



## bestmove (7. August 2011)

Schöön! Bist du allein runtergefahren?


----------



## mohrstefan (7. August 2011)

Mit 14 weiteren Biker,die aber meistens schwarze Strecken Bikten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (7. August 2011)

meistens schwarze?
ist doch blöd da stehste ja dauernd unter strom.
der trail oben ist aber nicht schwarz gewesen herr mohrstefan,aber geil war er!!


----------



## mohrstefan (7. August 2011)

Heist ja auch Panoramix,der Trail


----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. August 2011)

Meine Sammlung ist mittlerweile reduziert auf 2 Rockys, dafür aber beide doppelt so geil!


----------



## mohrstefan (7. August 2011)

Ha ha
 soooo wird meine Flotte,nächstes Jahr auch aussehen


----------



## numinisflo (10. August 2011)

Echt schöne Gruppenbilder hier.

Werde nach dem Gardasee Urlaub auch ein Gruppenbild machen, bei mir hat sich auch ein weiteres Rocky eingeschlichen.


----------



## Pecoloco (11. August 2011)

"Rolle, Rolle" Herr Mohr, wa?


----------



## Kotoko (13. August 2011)

nach einigen Umbauten mal mein Flatline (hat man hier ja schon lang keins mehr gesehen, und mit Singlecrown scheints ja fast schon exotisch zu sein...) 






Stütze muss noch kürzer, der Rote Umlenkhebel wird wieder schwarz und ne weiße Feder wird noch verbaut. Tjoar dann isses wohl erstmal fertig (vorerst  )


----------



## luxury1712 (14. August 2011)

Mein "Neues" Vertex Team. Bis auf den Rahmen ist alles neu und der ist sehr gut erhalten. Gewicht hab ich genau 10kg und das um gesamt unter 1500. Wie ich finde nicht schlecht bin aber wegen Kritik nicht böse.


----------



## gobo (15. August 2011)

mir würde der weiße lrs nicht soooo gefallen,aber sonst sehr schön!


----------



## Kotoko (15. August 2011)

´n weißer Sattel würde dem Vertex noch stehen wie ich finde - der weiße LRS is schick und passt gut zum Bike wie ich finde =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2o83 (18. August 2011)

Ein paar Sachen an meiner Trail-Mopete geändert:  Dämpfer, Griffe, andere Bremsen kommen noch (XT), Reifen vorne, Lenker.






Cheers!


----------



## [email protected] (21. August 2011)

Pause:


----------



## rockyoernie (3. September 2011)

hallo ..
ich hab ne extralite sattelstütze in 30,9 und bräuchte jetzt aber was in 31,6 .
hat jemand ein tausch anzubieten ? am liebsten auch in schwarz oder carbon optik


----------



## mohrstefan (7. September 2011)

Neu Zugang


----------



## rockyoernie (9. September 2011)

3..2..1.. deins  richtig ?!?


----------



## mohrstefan (9. September 2011)

Richtig
Nach einer Woche Bastelei ist es MEIN Bike


----------



## gobo (10. September 2011)

mohrstefan,das ist doch nicht dein ernst?


----------



## hugolost (12. September 2011)

Nach einem Tag im Matsch auf der neuen DH in Wuppertal (eröffnung am Samstag ab 10Uhr, 1300m/120hm mitten in der Stadt)











Am WE mache ich mal Bilder von einem Nagelneu aussehnden RMX (ein Fahrer und Streckenbau Helfer fährt eins, geniales Gerät)


----------



## Fabeymer (14. September 2011)

Wie hast du denn die Gabel eingestellt? Dass die sauprogressiv wird und ab 140mm quasi zumacht weiß ich (hatte sie selber mal drin), aber dass man nur die Hälfte des Federwegs ausnutzt?  
Ist dem tatsächlich so oder liegt's an der Strecke? Bei einen DH-Track eigentlich kaum vorstellbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugolost (15. September 2011)

Soweit ist sie auf dem Nachhause weg eingetaucht.


----------



## hugolost (16. September 2011)

Rockys heute an der "neuen" DH/FR Strecke mitten in Wuppertal.


----------



## MrFaker (18. September 2011)

bisschen oversized für wuppertal oder?

...ich muss immer wieder müde lächeln, wenn einige für die einfachsten strecken 40er fox o.ä. montiert haben


----------



## hugolost (18. September 2011)

Dann komm mal hierher, gestern wurde die DH/FR Strecke eröffnet, 1300m/120hm.

Hier ein Bild wo man sieht was da geht:


----------



## Astaroth (20. September 2011)




----------



## na!To (20. September 2011)

Dazu fällt mir nur eines ein: 

Schlicht & Edel. Sehr hübsches Slayer !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (20. September 2011)

Mein Blizzard hat in den letzten paar Wochen gute Dienste geleistet und war viel unterwegs.
Auch heftigere Trails gingen relativ flott mit dem Rad, egal ob Odenwald oder Dolomiten - das Rad läuft.
Seit Sonntag auch Race approved!


----------



## Astaroth (20. September 2011)

das ist doch die Marmolada, oder?


----------



## numinisflo (21. September 2011)

Astaroth schrieb:


> das ist doch die Marmolada, oder?




Richtig erkannt. Bin vor kurzem die Sella Ronda gefahren mit dem Blizzard.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. September 2011)

ich bin sprachlos!
Verdammt geile Location und sehr schönes Bike.

Ich nehme eindeutig zu wenig Urlaub!


----------



## Astaroth (21. September 2011)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Richtig erkannt. Bin vor kurzem die Sella Ronda gefahren mit dem Blizzard.



solch eine Anblick vergisst man nie den 2009 bin ich den Bindelweg gefahren und das war der Hammer und das Panorama hat sich in mein Hirn reingebrannt


----------



## theglory (22. September 2011)

new old rocky on track...
RM Slayer sxc50...
heute wieder den ersten trail nach dem big refurbish geballert...
- xt kurbelgarnitur
- eastern pedale
- nc17 felgen mit onza ibex 2.4
- spank 777 lenker
- spank vorbau
- syncros sessel
- spank griffe
- marzzochi 44ti
- farbiger klimbim... war noch ein bissl geld übrig...
es fährt sich einfach wunderbar...
was der graue balken im bild soll... weiß ich auch nicht...???


----------



## mohrstefan (22. September 2011)

theglory schrieb:


> new old rocky on track...
> RM Slayer sxc50...
> heute wieder den ersten trail nach dem big refurbish geballert...
> - xt kurbelgarnitur
> ...


 Nach so TOP Bilder'n nu du:kotz:


----------



## Astaroth (23. September 2011)

ich seh nix, schad um das schöne Rocky


----------



## theglory (23. September 2011)

zwar auch nur ein handybild...
mach mal ein paar bessere...


----------



## SchrottRox (25. September 2011)

Na dann noch drei mit blauem Himmel vom letzten Freitag:
















...wo es ist kann man ja am letzten Bild deutlich sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (25. September 2011)

...und wenn es nicht genug ist, dann noch was von heute:
















...war ein Stück vom Sentiero dela Pace - nicht sehr anspruchsvoll, aber trotzdem wunderschön


----------



## anherbert (28. September 2011)

"Beim 10. mentalen Orgasmus habe ich aufgehört zu zählen... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So viele schöne Bikes...einfach göttlich!!!

Da werde ich meine Beiden auch mal wieder ablichten müssen." hahhaha bist du witzig 

MFG


----------



## mohrstefan (30. September 2011)

Zuwachs


----------



## Giuliano.B (30. September 2011)

Schöner Rahmen. Aber der Aufbau ist schrecklich


----------



## mohrstefan (30. September 2011)

Ich weisssss ist doch noch in ARBEIT !!!
Sollte aber auch immer meine NEW Schlampe sein


----------



## SchrottRox (30. September 2011)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Schöner Rahmen. Aber der Aufbau ist schrecklich



...aber der Keller sieht fast aus wie meiner


----------



## SchrottRox (2. Oktober 2011)

Der Herbst naht...




oder: auch bei uns isses schön...


----------



## mohrstefan (3. Oktober 2011)

Leider Leider zu KLEIN der Rahmen,ist als 19er angeboten worden is aber ein 18er
Wenn ich ein 19er element gefunden habe kommts wieder in den Markt! ZU VERKAUFEN IST DAS BIKE !!


----------



## evil_rider (11. Oktober 2011)

steht im übrigen zum verkauf(siehe meine bikemarkt anzeigen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## twixter86 (13. Oktober 2011)

[/url][/IMG]

Geschwisterliebe!


----------



## Jendo (14. Oktober 2011)

Schöne Oldschool Sammlung! Baust Du die Rahmen noch auf oder sind die zwei als Wanddekoration gedacht?


----------



## twixter86 (14. Oktober 2011)

Das Switch ist leider an mehrfach an der Dämpferaufnahme gerissen...  Das kommt daher an die Wand.

Das RM6 wird erstmal umgerüstet auf RM7 und dann über den Winter aufgebaut. Der Rahmen ist neu und ungefahren, wäre zu schade für die Wand!


----------



## MrFaker (17. Oktober 2011)

dein switch könnte man aber sicherlich schweißen und verstärken, sieht nicht soooo schlimm aus.

wieviel wiegst du? war der rahmen in erstbesitz? und was hast du hauptsächlich damit gemacht?


----------



## twixter86 (18. Oktober 2011)

Hey... nein, ich bin Zweitbesitzer. Hab letztes Jahr in Bad Wildbad gewohnt und da war es eigentlich nahezu täglich im Einsatz (Biker-X, Freerider, wenig DH)... hab dann dieses Jahr ne Totem verbaut, war einmal aufm Flowtrail und einmal in Wildbad... am nächsten Tag hab ich´s dann entdeckt. 

Bin mit knapp 90kg auch sicher kein Leichtgewicht! 

Jetzt wird erstmal das RM6 aufgebaut...vielleicht in 10 Jahren als richtiger Oldtimer lass ich das Switch nochmal machen!


----------



## evil_rider (19. Oktober 2011)

hinterbau vom switch ans RM6 und fertig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## twixter86 (20. Oktober 2011)

Das hab ich ernsthaft auch schon überlegt... hab auch noch keinen gesehen, der das hat! 
Konnte aber noch ein paar RM7 Umlenkhebel ergattern und such jetzt nen 190mm Dämpfer. Dann hab ich 2cm mehr Federweg als am Switch, bzw. RM6.
Vielleich bau ich das aber echt mal auf und mach ein Foto!


----------



## evil_rider (20. Oktober 2011)

switch hinterbau dürfte aber steifer sein, ausserdem kommt das tretlager tiefer und lenkwinkel ist ein enig flacher wenn ichs recht in erinnerung habe...


----------



## 2o83 (20. Oktober 2011)

Dank erneuerter Verletzung und Reha-Phase Zeit gehabt das brötchenhol- & rumeier-Bike mit Restekiste Teilen wieder aufzubauen:






Cheers!


----------



## MrFaker (21. Oktober 2011)

twixter86 schrieb:


> Hey... nein, ich bin Zweitbesitzer. Hab letztes Jahr in Bad Wildbad gewohnt und da war es eigentlich nahezu täglich im Einsatz (Biker-X, Freerider, wenig DH)... hab dann dieses Jahr ne Totem verbaut, war einmal aufm Flowtrail und einmal in Wildbad... am nächsten Tag hab ich´s dann entdeckt.
> 
> Bin mit knapp 90kg auch sicher kein Leichtgewicht!
> 
> Jetzt wird erstmal das RM6 aufgebaut...vielleicht in 10 Jahren als richtiger Oldtimer lass ich das Switch nochmal machen!



mhm ok, 90kg und wildbad sind eben eine ansage 

at lovetheride83

hübsch!


----------



## Kotoko (21. Oktober 2011)

@ lovetheride83

wasn das für ne Sattelstütze? sieht ja genial aus das Ding. Allgemein sehr schöner Aufbau, vor allem für ne Resteverwertung. nur die Kefü und die Pedale wollen nicht so recht gefallen


----------



## 2o83 (21. Oktober 2011)

Kotoko schrieb:


> @ lovetheride83
> 
> wasn das für ne Sattelstütze? sieht ja genial aus das Ding. Allgemein sehr schöner Aufbau, vor allem für ne Resteverwertung. nur die Kefü und die Pedale wollen nicht so recht gefallen



Moin,
das ist eine Race Face Prodigy aus dem Jahre 2001, der Rahmen hat ja leider noch 26,8mm Sattelstützen-Maß, da ist die Auswahl eingeschränkt.
Ja KeFü kommt irgendwann nochmal eine andere dran... Funktioniert aber. 

Cheers!


----------



## MrFaker (22. Oktober 2011)

lovetheride83 schrieb:


> Moin,
> das ist eine Race Face Prodigy aus dem Jahre 2001, der Rahmen hat ja leider noch 26,8mm Sattelstützen-Maß, da ist die Auswahl eingeschränkt.
> Ja KeFü kommt irgendwann nochmal eine andere dran... Funktioniert aber.
> 
> Cheers!



die prodigy habe ich auch, ist das schon ein oldtimer? 

bei mir kann man das RF noch lesen


----------



## 2o83 (23. Oktober 2011)

Na ja, eher Youngtimer. Ja kann man bei mir auch noch lesen, wird nicht so oft bewegt die Stütze, aber ist sehr tief, damit unlesbar. 

Cheers!


----------



## Soulbrother (28. Oktober 2011)

@lovetheride83
...hin und wieder denke ich mit Wehmut an mein Rasouli zurück,das ist und bleibt für mich der schönste von allen Flowrahmen!
Bitte ersetz schnellstmöglich die Boxguide  danke 



Nach längerer Zeit hatte ich heute nachmittag mein gutes altes Pipeline mal wieder im Einsatz,in Stromberg/Flowtrail...


----------



## 2o83 (30. Oktober 2011)

Wird ja gemacht sobald das Alti wieder auf 2-fach vorne umgebaut ist, dann kommt die Lopes SL dran. 

Und ich hätte gerne nochmal wieder ein Pipeline! Das ist echt schön aufgebaut. 

Cheers!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thunderdome_nl (31. Oktober 2011)

*Hallo,


Ich Suche einen Rocky Mountain Flatline Rahmen  in einem gutem Zustand  Sollte in L  sein

Einfach alles anbieten bitte gleich mit bildern 

an 

[email protected]*


----------



## Soulbrother (1. November 2011)

lovetheride83 schrieb:


> Wird ja gemacht sobald das Alti wieder auf 2-fach vorne umgebaut ist, dann kommt die Lopes SL dran.



Gefällt dir 1-fach doch nicht am Alti ... du hast aber auch 1x9,richtig? 

LopesSL - Rasouli 




> Und ich hätte gerne nochmal wieder ein Pipeline! Das ist echt schön aufgebaut.
> Cheers!



Ab und zu findet sich noch ein Rahmen in der Bucht.


----------



## 2o83 (1. November 2011)

Gefallen schon, nur da ich jetzt ja 2 Monate nicht fahren kann/konnte wegen der kaputten Hand bau ich jetzt erstmal vorne wieder auf 2-fach um, der Kondition sei Dank. Zum Frühjahr/Sommer kommt dann denk ich 1x10. Aber ganz sicher bin ich mir da noch nicht, mal den Winter abwarten. 


Cheers!


----------



## blaubaer (3. November 2011)

meine 2 Lieblinge 

Altitude 50 mod. 2009





Slayer 50 mod. 2011


----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. November 2011)

Sehr schön aufgebaute Bikes!
Bei einem von beiden weiß ich schon das es der absolute Oberhammer ist.
Ob Tour oder Freeride, das Ding ist eine Granate!
Das Andere werde ich noch sehen


----------



## ma.schino (3. November 2011)

blaubaer schrieb:


> meine 2 Lieblinge
> 
> Altitude 50 mod. 2009
> 
> ...



Beide absolut top


----------



## Shockernxt (5. November 2011)

Hier ist mein Liebling 

RM Slayer Team


----------



## Soulbrother (9. November 2011)

blaubaer schrieb:


> meine 2 Lieblinge



*!*




*Oldie update:*















Ein Bremsentausch steht noch als letztes update aus,wird aber baldigst erfolgen


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. November 2011)

die farbe passt super zum laub, schickes ding


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (9. November 2011)

Immer schön,ab in's Körbchen


----------



## Jako (10. November 2011)

sehr schön souly, die silberne kurbel sieht besser aus als die orange, .....ich würde noch einen schwarzen race face lenker verbauen - ach wenn er etwas schwerer ist - hätte hier noch einen diabolus mit rise rumliegen, würde sehr gut zur stütze passen. gruß jako


----------



## Soulbrother (11. November 2011)

In Verbindung mit der Shiver haben mir die Orangen Atlas jetzt auch nicht mehr so gefallen.

Eigentlich sollen die silbernen Atlas ans Pipeline und so etwas (Turbine/alt) ans Element:




... leider sind die mir durch die Lappen gegangen 

Ich liebe diesen Lenker an genau diesem Rahmen,ist für mich optisch perfekt,außerdem Easton Vorbau...tendiere eher dazu die RF Stütze durch eine Easton zu ersetzen,hab auch eine 26,8er EA70 da,ich bekomme nur die blöden decals nicht so gut weg wie ich das gerne hätte,auf meinen Daumen befinden sich schon Blasen vom Rubbeln .


----------



## blaubaer (11. November 2011)

@Souly dein DH T.O. ist einfach


----------



## gazza-loddi (12. November 2011)

kann man hier ein bild einstellen ohne das sich einer über griffe oder sattel auskotzt???


----------



## hugolost (12. November 2011)

klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (13. November 2011)

nein...


----------



## gobo (13. November 2011)

ohwei,evil ist in der rocky gallerry,hahahahaha


----------



## Miklo (14. November 2011)




----------



## RockyRider66 (14. November 2011)

geile farbe!


----------



## Miklo (14. November 2011)

Hmmm bissl klein aber beim anlicken wirds ja größer


----------



## mohrstefan (14. November 2011)

scheiß grün


----------



## swissOZ (15. November 2011)

Erstes Mal draussen.....


----------



## Sw!tch (15. November 2011)

phädd


----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. November 2011)

Na dann ich auch!
Frisch geputzt nach der ersten Tour.


----------



## Jako (15. November 2011)

sehr schick  ich würde an einem element einen 0° Vorbau (z.b. thomson) und einen flatbar verbauen...... gruß jako


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. November 2011)

Ich hatte noch einen Vector Carbon (25,4er) rumliegen und nur diesen Vorbau!
Heute kam aber das Paket von H&S, mit dem schon angeschraubten F99 6° 90mm.
Sieht besser aus und passt auch besser.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. November 2011)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> phädd



ja man, die Optik des neuen Flatlines ist schon geil.

@ Shampoo
Das Element gibt es in dieser Farbe?
Ach ja, das 70er MSL


----------



## spacehamster (18. November 2011)

swissOZ schrieb:


> Erstes Mal draussen.....
> [pics]



Uiii... was ist das denn? Der 2012er Rahmen? Gibt's den schon?

Sagenhaft schönes Gefährt jedenfalls. *sabber*


----------



## swissOZ (19. November 2011)

spacehamster schrieb:


> Uiii... was ist das denn? Der 2012er Rahmen? Gibt's den schon?
> 
> Sagenhaft schönes Gefährt jedenfalls. *sabber*


 
Habe meinen Rahmen vor ca 3 Wochen gekriegt. Der erste Blackout Rahmen hier in Melbourne lief aber schon 1 Monat bevor ueber den Ladentisch.


----------



## spacehamster (19. November 2011)

swissOZ schrieb:


> Habe meinen Rahmen vor ca 3 Wochen gekriegt. Der erste Blackout Rahmen hier in Melbourne lief aber schon 1 Monat bevor ueber den Ladentisch.



Tja, dann geht jetzt wohl die Zeit los, wo überall im I-Net Aufbauten von dem Teil auftauchen und ich nonstop grün vor Neid bin. 

Ich hab eigentlich auch mal mit dem Teil geliebäugelt fürs nächste Jahr und bin dann zum Schluss gekommen, dass a) zu teuer und b) für meine Zwecke ohnehin nicht geeignet, aber wenn ich mir jetzt deine Pics ansehe, wird mir ganz schummrig...


----------



## 2o83 (23. November 2011)

Habe meine Trailfräse mal ordentlich umgebaut:










Cheers!


----------



## Dome_2001 (23. November 2011)

Gefällt sehr gut!! Macht sicherlich richtig Spaß!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. November 2011)

oh ja das sieht echt klasse aus!


----------



## Deleted 28330 (28. November 2011)

ich hoffe, du hast keine slx nabe hinten. meine war durch das lockern immer wieder ein schmerz im ar*.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2o83 (28. November 2011)

Doch, hab ich. Aber dank Loctite, peniblem Einstellen und regelmäßiger Pflege hat ich damit noch nie Probleme. 

Cheers!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (29. November 2011)

mir hat das neue Alti ALu auf anhieb eigentlich nicht so gefallen, aber wenn ich das von dir jetzt sehe.....wow....besonders in der Farbe


----------



## 2o83 (29. November 2011)

Danke!   Musst mich da auch erst dran gewöhnen, aber inzwischen fährt es sich auch so gut das das Slayer SS öfter zu Hause bleibt. 

Cheers!


----------



## [email protected] (29. November 2011)

Das Alti gefällt mir sehr gut!!!
Aber da muss def. ne RaceFace-Kurbel drauf


----------



## 2o83 (29. November 2011)

Ne danke, mit RaceFace Kurbeln hab ich erstmal abgeschlossen, wenn kommt vielleicht eine XTR ran. Obwohl ich die SIXC optisch schön finde. Aber dafür hab ich gerade zu viele Rocky-Baustellen! 

Cheers!


----------



## 2o83 (5. Dezember 2011)

Kleiner Zwischenstand von Projekt 2 von 4:






Und wenn dann endlich mal der berittene Bote kommt und die restlichen Teile anschleppt wäre ich echt glücklich. Die Frage ist nur: das rote Zeug dran lassen oder durch schwarzes ersetzen?    Lila hat es ja auch schon gehabt, wollt eigentlich mal weg von bunt...

Cheers!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierliebhaber (5. Dezember 2011)

dein slayer ss ist klasse!

hat jemand interesse an nem flow dj? siehe signatur, ich komme nicht zum aufbauen...


----------



## gobo (6. Dezember 2011)

@lovetheride
sagmal wie zufrieden bist du mit der bremse??


----------



## njoerd (6. Dezember 2011)

Wenn ich mich einmischen darf und die Code R 2011 richtig sehe, dann kann ich sagen, dass ich damit gut zufrieden bin. Konnte bisher kein Fading und Druckpunktwandern feststellen. Habe sie ca. 6 Monate im Einsatz.


----------



## 2o83 (6. Dezember 2011)

gobo schrieb:


> @lovetheride
> sagmal wie zufrieden bist du mit der bremse??



Ja ist eine Code R 2011. Ist schon gut, immer ordentlich Power und Avid-typischer Druckpunkt, Fading etc. hat ich auch nicht. Kann man sich dran bauen. Ich werd trotzdem bald was anderes fahren.

Cheers!


----------



## [email protected] (6. Dezember 2011)

Auch dieses Bike deiner Sammlung gefällt mir sehr gut. Obwohl, mit RaceFace Kurbel! 

Wo ist eigentlich der Unterschied zur normalen Code?


----------



## 2o83 (6. Dezember 2011)

Code R ist leichter und es fehlt die Druckpunkt-Einstellung am Hebel im Vergleich zur Code. Und die Optik ist halt eine andere... 

Cheers!


----------



## [email protected] (6. Dezember 2011)

Ist ja nix wildes. Also kann man nach den Erfahrungsberichten hier ja durchaus auch ne Code R kaufen.


----------



## freebiker_yam (9. Dezember 2011)

So, hier mein Rocky:


----------



## Lock3 (12. Dezember 2011)

so, das  Radl der Dame wird nun wieder verkauft,war ihr schlussendlich doch nen Tick zu groß, bei Interesse PM an mich....


----------



## zet1 (16. Dezember 2011)

das waren noch zeiten... hier auch mal eines meiner Freundin vor einigen jahren, gepimped wie es sich ladylike gehört: gePINKed 

 hatte ohne das riesige Satteldings immerhin nur 12.5kg, mit der fetten Marzocchi und dem Sdg Bleisattel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zet1 (16. Dezember 2011)

und hier ihr erstes, eines der ersten 500 Elements aus dem Jahre 96





mit selfmase discaufnahme am Hinterbau und 120er Mz MX Pro Eta, chopperlike


----------



## Lasica (19. Dezember 2011)




----------



## nrgmac (21. Dezember 2011)

Unsere Schätzchen auf den Wintersocken


----------



## njoerd (21. Dezember 2011)

wie ist der Monarch rt3?


----------



## nrgmac (21. Dezember 2011)

Im Vergleich zum DHX 4/5 Air einfach traumhaft... 
Der DHX ist ein wirklich guter Dämpfer, aber im SXC vollkommen fehl am Platz!


----------



## njoerd (22. Dezember 2011)

gut. Meiner ist auch in Auslieferung, fahre aber das SS


----------



## maralva (22. Dezember 2011)

My new used and rebuilt Slayer 2008.
The components are from my previous bike, Santa Cruz Bullit.


----------



## maralva (22. Dezember 2011)

More pics.


----------



## maralva (22. Dezember 2011)

Ende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maralva (22. Dezember 2011)

lovetheride83 schrieb:


> Habe meine Trailfräse mal ordentlich umgebaut:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (22. Dezember 2011)

I love your rebuild, great job...


----------



## gtjustin (23. Dezember 2011)

mein slayer ss


 MTB-News Â·   Forum Â·   Kontrollzentrum Â·   Eurobike 2011 Â·   Mitgliederkarte Â·   Bikeshops Â·   MTB-News Shop Â·   Fahrgemeinschaften Â·   Biketest Â·   Gewichte Â·   Trainingsverwaltung Â·   Links Â·   Videos Â·   Tour- & Spotguide Â·   Racing Team Â·   Profiblogs Â·   Winterpokal Â·   Bikemarkt Â·   Blog ::   *Rennrad-Forum* 
*MTB-News.de Fotoalbum*



 Startseite
Meine Seite
Gruppen
Kategorien
Benutzer
Tags
Hochladen
Hilfe

 

*Album Downhill-/Freeride-Bikes: Rocky Mountain Slayer ss*

             âµ Bild zurÃ¼ck                      Bild vor â¶                                                                 GefÃ¤llt 4 Usern                     


































                                                                                               Mein Rocky                                     





 
Mitchell                                         (29.07.2011, 09:07)                                  
                                Yeah, schicker Flitzer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 
theinvisibleJD                                         (29.07.2011, 13:01)                                  
                                nazi mobil        




 
Leiding                                         (29.07.2011, 13:32)                                  
                                mÃ¼llabfuhr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 
Boogy_man                                         (29.07.2011, 15:59)                                  
                                SchÃ¶nes Rocky jedoch wÃ¼rde ich Sattel, Pedale, Vorbau, Aheadkappe und evtl. die Bremsen tauschen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 
dmr-bike                                         (29.07.2011, 17:01)                                  
                                Sehr schÃ¶nes Rocky !
Was soll der geistige Tieffliegerkommentar an 2 ter Stelle oben  ?        




 
gtjustin                                         (31.07.2011, 11:41)                                                                            
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                                                 als nÃ¤chstes kommt eine kefÃ¼.... warum nazi mobil   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 
der stimp                                         (03.09.2011, 09:50)                                  
                                gefÃ¤llt die bude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



vielleicht vorbau tiefer und stattdessen einen hÃ¶heren lenker nehmen. 

jaja, slayer "ss" und "ns"bikes oi oi alles nazizeugs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









                                          Kommentar schreiben
                                                      Kommentartext                                                                                             


                                         Kommentare abonnieren
                                        Du hast die Kommentare dieses Bildes nicht abonniert.
                                             Klicke hier, um Ã¼ber neue Kommentare per E-Mail benachrichtigt zu werden.                                                                                                  


*Foto-Infos*



 
                                                     Benutzer                     gtjustin                                                        Hochgeladen am                     29.07.2011, 07:52                                                        Views                     381                                                        GefÃ¤llt                     4                                                        Kommentare                     7                                                                                                                                                                              Album                     Downhill-/Freeride-Bikes *Teilen und einbetten ?*




















              Einbetten mit BBCode oder HTML
*BildgrÃ¶Ãen*

Micro (80Ã80)
Thumbnail (150Ã113)
Mittel (550Ã413)
GroÃ (1024Ã768)
Original (1024Ã768)
*Mehr*

              Aufnahmedaten (Exif)
Bildbereich markieren
              Weitere Aktionen (LÃ¶schen, Drehen, â¦)
              Foto melden
alte Version dieser Seite





                              Copyright 1999-2011 MTB-News.de     [ac6] â¢      Impressum â¢     Kontakt


----------



## nrgmac (23. Dezember 2011)

Kannst Du das noch mal ohne den ganzen Müll posten?


----------



## [email protected] (23. Dezember 2011)

Ich poste mal dein Pic und löscht dafür dein Testposting


----------



## Cuberius (24. Dezember 2011)

@maralva:
Nice job and bike.  Is it painted or powder-coated?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (24. Dezember 2011)

Sieht eher nach black anodized aus!


----------



## zet1 (24. Dezember 2011)

geil!

Aufkleber von den Felgen und gabel runter, evtl welche mit etwas orange dazu und perfekt!
Farbe hat was!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. Dezember 2011)

Mein Altitude RSL ist endlich fertig geworden! 
Das Gewicht liegt bei 12,3 kg


----------



## gobo (26. Dezember 2011)

mr.freeride der vordere bremszug bleibt aber nicht so oder??ansonsten eines der schönsten rockys hier im forum!!!!

sehr sehr schönes ss aber bitte die katzenaugen von den pedalen


----------



## zet1 (26. Dezember 2011)

find ich schwer irgendwie bei dem Aufbau, ausser beid en reifen find ich aber kein krasses Gewicht...


----------



## maralva (26. Dezember 2011)

Cuberius schrieb:


> @maralva:
> Nice job and bike.  Is it painted or powder-coated?





nrgmac schrieb:


> Sieht eher nach black anodized aus!




No anodized.
No powder coated.
Is black mat spray paint.
More photos of the painting process(home-made):http://www.foromtb.com/showthread.php/802501-Asesina-projet!-Rocky-Mountain-Terminada-!pag-4


----------



## nrgmac (26. Dezember 2011)

Och nö, wer macht den so was???? Spraydosen-Ghetto-Lack! 
It was all a waste of time!
http://www.dict.cc/englisch-deutsch/It.html


----------



## na!To (26. Dezember 2011)

Am 24. hab ich mal meine Zeit dafür genutzt meiner Eli nen Service zu spendieren. Ende vom Lied: neues RaceFace Turbine Tretlager, alle vier Hauptlager neu, 2x Paar Bremsbeläge und ne neue HG93 verbaut. Und weil es eh halbwegs zerlegt war, hab ichs auch noch n bisschen geputzt...





...hielt allerdings nur knappe 24 Stunden... jetzt sieht´s noch schlimmer aus als vorher


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. Dezember 2011)

ehrlich gesagt habe ich auch auf ca. 11,9kg gehofft.
Ist ja sogar auch Tubeless. Naja....



zet1 schrieb:


> find ich schwer irgendwie bei dem Aufbau, ausser beid en reifen find ich aber kein krasses Gewicht...


----------



## MrFaker (26. Dezember 2011)

wundert mich, zet1 kommt bei #1077 auf 12,5kg und du nur auf 12,3kg 

oder hat einer von euch beiden ein schätzeisen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zet1 (27. Dezember 2011)

zu seiner Verteidigung.. an meinem geposteten Slayer SXC ist ein 1300g Lrs drauf und leichte Conti MK Supersonic, auch eine viel leichtere Aerozine Kurbelgarnitur 

Also wenn die Angaben von Rocky stimmen sollte ein originales Altitude 70 ja schon 12,5kg haben....


----------



## blaubaer (27. Dezember 2011)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Mein Altitude RSL ist endlich fertig geworden!
> Das Gewicht liegt bei 12,3 kg






gewichtseinsparung ; wer braucht heute noch 3-fach Kurbeln  
bei mir waren es 400g die ich einsparte


----------



## Soulbrother (28. Dezember 2011)

Ist ein schickes "Weihnachtsbike" geworden  Niko 
... und exakt das gleiche Gewicht wie meins,trotz 3x10 und größerem Rahmen


----------



## blaubaer (8. Januar 2012)

wer will tauschen... will wieder ein sauberes


----------



## nrgmac (8. Januar 2012)

Bleiben bei den unseren.....


----------



## njoerd (8. Januar 2012)

werfe meins hier auch einmal in die Gallerie.
Habs mal auf Enduro aufgebaut.


----------



## 2o83 (8. Januar 2012)

Schönes Slayer! 

Cheers!


----------



## 2o83 (10. Januar 2012)

So, die Saison 2012 kann kommen, der Fuhrpark ist bereit. 

Altitude:






Slayer SS:





Rasouli:





Und die bunte Kuh der Frau (Flow FS):





Cheers!


----------



## [email protected] (10. Januar 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gazza-loddi (11. Januar 2012)

samma wie könnt ihr euch das leisten.....zeitungaustragen ???
hier stehen ständig die derbsten bikes rum in nahezu neuzustand.


----------



## 2o83 (11. Januar 2012)

Die sind nicht im Neuzustand, die sind geputzt. 

Cheers!


----------



## [email protected] (11. Januar 2012)

@lovetheride: Sag mal bitte was zu den Pellen auf deinem Alti und Slayer. Ich würd mein Switch bald neue Reifen gönnen wollen (müssen) und dann ggfs von Maxxis Minion v/h und Swampthing/Advantage v/h auf RQ/RQ bzw RQ/Baron wechseln.


----------



## 2o83 (11. Januar 2012)

Im trockenen sind die Rubber Queen echt super, wenn es nass ist und nicht zu schlammig geht das auch noch (Felsen und Wurzeln sind gut fahrbar, Matsch ist echt nicht die Stärke der RQ). Die 2.4" lassen sich super mit sehr wenig Luftdruck fahren (1,5 bar). Als 2.2" (dank dem schmalen Hinterbau des Alti) muss der mit mehr Druck gefahren werden weil sie nicht so ballon-mäßig bauen. 
Wenn es richtig nass und/oder sehr schlammig ist ist der Baron in 2.3" eindeutig die bessere Wahl, der baut allerdings nur genauso breit wie eine 2.2"  RQ. Den 2.5" Baron hat ich das ganze Jahr über drauf, ging im trockenen und nassen sehr gut, wurde allerdings nur im Bikepark bewegt da der Reifen ziemlich schwer ist und durch das Black-Chili doch ganz schön viel Rollwiderstand hat. Das war bei dem aber ausgeprägter als bei den RQ`s, obwohl der Grip von denen (meiner Meinung nach) als BC immer noch besser ist als Maxxis in 42a. Mit Platten hat ich auch wenig Probleme, beim 360tpi Baron gar nicht. Würde aber immer die BC-Versionen nehmen, die anderen (günstigen) taugen echt nicht viel!
Bei meiner Frau und einem Kumpel sind ja Mountain King`s dran, der ist wenn man einen Reifen sucht der leichter als die RQ rollen soll, auch echt gut vom Grip her. Kann die alle uneingeschränkt empfehlen, war auch echt positiv überrascht von denen! 

Cheers!


----------



## [email protected] (11. Januar 2012)

Dann mal RQ/Baron fürn Park und MK fürn Trail testen.
Dank dir.
Ach, is ja ne Gallery:


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (15. Januar 2012)

traumhaftes Bike-Wetter heute





MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (15. Januar 2012)




----------



## na!To (15. Januar 2012)

Danke für das neue Wallpaper


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (16. Januar 2012)

na!To schrieb:


> Danke für das neue Wallpaper



Danke.
Leider hatte ich etwas Schmutz auf der Linse. 
Aber ich arbeite dran. 

MFG


----------



## [email protected] (16. Januar 2012)

Hammer Pic!
Wenn es vom Stil her passen würde hätte ich es auch zu meiner Wallpapercollection gepackt...


----------



## numinisflo (17. Januar 2012)

Saugeiles Bild! Und irgendwie bekomme ich Lust auf so ein Slayer...


----------



## zet1 (18. Januar 2012)

ich hab ein gebrauchtes im Bikemarkt


----------



## Daniel12 (18. Januar 2012)

ich vielleicht auch bald...


----------



## gazza-loddi (22. Januar 2012)

take this.

neue lager ,neuer klarlack ,erstaufbau nach einzelteilkauf
supert rv, single track,juicy 7,fsa gravity kurbel blabla....und ASSI flammen in rahmen farbe auf fendern und helm.
wer nich vernünftig fahren kann muss wenigstens optisch was halten .


----------



## ma.schino (22. Januar 2012)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> take this.
> 
> neue lager ,neuer klarlack ,erstaufbau nach einzelteilkauf
> supert rv, single track,juicy 7,fsa gravity kurbel blabla....und ASSI flammen in rahmen farbe auf fendern und helm.
> wer nich vernünftig fahren kann muss wenigstens optisch was halten .



Geil !  

Vor allem die Assiflammen 

So wie ich das verstehe, hast Du neuen klarlack aufgebracht. Hast Du den Rahmen vorher irgendwie behandelt / entlackt oder einfach drüber gesprüht / sprühen lassen ?


----------



## gazza-loddi (22. Januar 2012)

das zauberwort ist schleifschwamm 120er körnung und waschbenzin....
allerdings ist nach der lager-auspress nummer der lack an einigen stellen etwas "benutzt"....aber für mich "vielfahrer"  IS DAS ********GAL!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (22. Januar 2012)

Cool, hast du ne Shore im Garten?


----------



## peterbe (22. Januar 2012)

Meine bunte Rocky-Mischung





















Viel Federweg und Carbon fehlt mir zur Zeit.


----------



## Flat_Jenny (28. Januar 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## gazza-loddi (28. Januar 2012)

netter bock...mein sohn hat seins heute morgen auch dazu gestellt.....
unsere "fire-horses"




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Doc Roots (29. Januar 2012)




----------



## [email protected] (29. Januar 2012)

@gazza: Zeig mal mehr / erzähl mal mehr von deinen Shoreelementen im Garten


----------



## gazza-loddi (29. Januar 2012)

nen shore wollte ich schon immer haben,aber meine frau meint vom carportdach droppen mach gegenüber den nachbarn und fussgängern nicht SOO den guten eindruck-und als vorbild für meinen sohneman(3)hab ich dan die "kleinere variante" gewählt,hatte allerdings nich damit gerechnet, das der gleich mit seinem laufrad nen profilabdruck auf meiner stirn hinterlässt, während ich das letzte brett anschraube,so eilig wars beim Ihm.....
jetzt ist noch ne 3,5m wippe dahinter etwas höher....die "kleine" wippe auf der grossen wippe war dann doch zuviel...
fährt sich übrigens beschissen.
aber bei meinen eltern auf dem  hof hab ich aus einweg-paletten(120x240cm)  vier verstellbare mobile holzrampen gebaut die von einer 1,5m  startrampe angefahren werden.
und auf dem gewächshaus kommt die funbox   bilder / videos im frühjahr wenn ihr schön mitm schwanz wedelt...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## [email protected] (29. Januar 2012)

wie geil ist das denn...
Das mit dem Nachwuchs kenn ich. Meine Tochter (2.5 Jahre) fährt mir mit dem Laufrad im Wald hinterher.


----------



## gazza-loddi (29. Januar 2012)

früh übt sich, weitermachen !!!
ich hab mehr angst um das holz-laufrad als um meinen kleinen rocker....in das ding hab ich soviel alu gesteckt ums zu stabilisieren,aber das knackt verdächtig...
wird zeit für
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...biw=1024&bih=605&tbm=isch&prmd=imvnsfd&itbs=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (30. Januar 2012)

Doc Roots schrieb:


>



Das Rad hätte ein besseres Bild verdient. Finde den Slayer Cult Rahmen immer noch richtig klasse.


----------



## na!To (1. Februar 2012)




----------



## [email protected] (2. Februar 2012)

geiler Raum. geile Bikes


----------



## spatzel (3. Februar 2012)

.........der Kohlebock is ja schon wieder dreckig.....
.....noch 3 Wochen...........


----------



## na!To (4. Februar 2012)

Jo mei, wa sol i moche?!


----------



## hugolost (4. Februar 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zet1 (4. Februar 2012)

ok, und dein Link zwischen Hinterbau und Wippe lebt noch? 

Dann bst du einer der glücklichen bei dem das funzte.. bei meinem Cult war das leider nicht der Fall im 06er jahr


----------



## hugolost (4. Februar 2012)

Klar lebt der noch, nachdem ich alle Bolzen getauscht habe (einer war gebrochen und 2 schon eingekerbt).

Ist ein 2007er Modell.


----------



## Soulbrother (4. Februar 2012)

Ob´06 oder´07 ist egal ... beide sind Modell "New Slayer" ... früher oder später reißt die Schwinge,je nach Belastungsintezität halt  ... leider


----------



## hugolost (4. Februar 2012)

Keine risse oder sonst was zu sehen. Und ich gehe nicht gerade zimperlich mit dem Bike um.


----------



## Sw!tch (5. Februar 2012)

So hab' doch ein wenig Geduld.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (5. Februar 2012)

Mein Cult hat's nicht überlebt! Ein Riss auf der Unterseite wo Ober- auf Sattelrohr sich treffen. Nun wartet er frisch aufpoliert im Keller bis er an die Wand gehängt wird.

Wieder sehr schöne Bikes hier


----------



## rumpf (5. Februar 2012)

Komisch das immer dir sowas passiert wo Du doch kaum Rad fährst


----------



## Osti (5. Februar 2012)




----------



## Mr.Freeride (5. Februar 2012)

rumpf schrieb:


> Komisch das immer dir sowas passiert wo Du doch kaum Rad fährst



Meinst du mich?


----------



## Dome_2001 (6. Februar 2012)

Bei mri war das Slayer 2006 schon am Hauptrahmen wie bei Mr Freeride gerissen und einen neuen Hinterbau habe ich auch schon. Der ist auch an der Strebe durch gebrochen. Hab quasi ein neuen Rahmen bereits auf Garantie bekommen. 2010 War es der Hauptrahmen und 2011 der Hinterbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (6. Februar 2012)

So, am Samstag kam mein RSL50. Vom alten Element den Sattel übernommen. Ich bin sehr auf die RX gespannt. Mit der R1 älteren Modelljahres am alten Element war ich wegen Fading ja nicht so zufrieden. Ich weiß nicht ob die aktuellen R1 besser sind bzw. wie die aktuellen R1 im Vergleich zu aktuellen RX sind. Next SL Lenker und Sattelstütze sind schon bestellt. Mit dem Vorbau warte ich erstmal wegen der Länge.


----------



## gazza-loddi (7. Februar 2012)

ich hätt ja bock meine maple leafes die ich gebastelt habe in netz zu stellen,aber imageshack möchte das nicht.


----------



## na!To (7. Februar 2012)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> ich hätt ja bock meine maple leafes die ich gebastelt habe in netz zu stellen,aber imageshack möchte das nicht.


Imageshack hat noch nie was getaugt, werder Heute, noch vor 8 Jahren.

Benutz doch www.abload.de


----------



## gazza-loddi (7. Februar 2012)

Danke.
das warn feiner zug.
mit dieser uploadimgaeshostingcloud-******** will ich eigendlich nix zuu tun haben,aber an und an komms nich rundrum...

da habt ihr


----------



## na!To (7. Februar 2012)

Hüüüübsch.

Du hast das nicht zufällig als .eps .psd .fh oder ähnlich bei dir rumfliegen?


----------



## gazza-loddi (7. Februar 2012)

dr google  "ahorn blatt"
Aufkleber aufs display und auf der rückseite d aufklebers  form abzeichnen.
schere- bier -zeit.
das leben kann so einfach sein.
 nix pdf etc...
wenn dus spiegeln willst, vergrössern, verkleinern etc ...
Dr paint wirds richten.


----------



## Höhenrausch (10. Februar 2012)

6 Jahre alt und rockt immer noch...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (12. Februar 2012)

Und obendrein noch eine sehr geile Lackierung!


----------



## numinisflo (12. Februar 2012)

lovetheride83 schrieb:


> Slayer SS:




Ich hatte ganz vergessen zu erwähnen wie ausserordentlich gut mir Dein Rad gefällt. Wirklich sehr hübsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (12. Februar 2012)

SS In gelb 
TOP,und auch noch supi's Parts


----------



## LH_DJ (16. Februar 2012)

Hab mich bisher immer bei anderen Marken rumgetrieben, fahre jetzt aber seit einer Woche mein erstes Rocky und bin sehr zufrieden. Umbau hält sich noch in Grenzen: Lenker, Vorbau, KeFü, Sattelstütze (wird noch gegen Vario getauscht) Coil- Dämpfer kommt im Frühjahr für Bikepark etc.





Dietmar
www.dorgas.de


----------



## 2o83 (16. Februar 2012)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Ich hatte ganz vergessen zu erwähnen wie ausserordentlich gut mir Dein Rad gefällt. Wirklich sehr hübsch.



Danke, aber der Rahmen ist ja schon verpackt und ab morgen dann woanders zu Hause. 

Mal schauen was dann mal kommt.

Cheers!


----------



## Doc Roots (16. Februar 2012)

wieder sehr schöne Räder hier...


----------



## Doc Roots (16. Februar 2012)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Februar 2012)

tolle Socken!
gerade von langer Flugreise zurück?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (16. Februar 2012)

rockyrider66 schrieb:


> tolle socken!
> Gerade von langer flugreise zurück?



:d


----------



## mohrstefan (16. Februar 2012)

Qual der Wahl


----------



## mohrstefan (17. Februar 2012)

Test


----------



## numinisflo (17. Februar 2012)

Wo ist das Augustiner auf dem Bild?


----------



## na!To (17. Februar 2012)

Vielleicht hat ja einer Spass dran


----------



## numinisflo (17. Februar 2012)

lovetheride83 schrieb:


> Danke, aber der Rahmen ist ja schon verpackt und ab morgen dann woanders zu Hause.
> 
> Mal schauen was dann mal kommt.
> 
> Cheers!



Ich denke mal das sich der neue Besitzer schon darauf freut.


----------



## ma.schino (17. Februar 2012)

na!To schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat ja einer Spass dran



Ist zwar kein Rocky Mountain Video aber es ist in der selben Gegend - sorry für OT hab nur gerade Heimatgefühle 

https://vimeo.com/31129674


----------



## na!To (17. Februar 2012)

ma.schino schrieb:


> Ist zwar kein Rocky Mountain Video aber es ist in der selben Gegend - sorry für OT hab nur gerade Heimatgefühle
> 
> https://vimeo.com/31129674


Sehr geil gemachtt  

Mittlerweile stehen zwischen Hohem Horn und Freudentaler Eck übrigens so schöne, neue "Biken verboten!" Schilder  Es sind aber immernoch mehr Biker als Wanderer auf dem Weg unterwegs


----------



## mohrstefan (17. Februar 2012)

Sau geil,und Sommer


----------



## rumpf (17. Februar 2012)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Test



KeinTest Misshandlung  

@numinisflo Das August hat er schon im Hals sonst hätte das mit der Gabel nicht passieren können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (17. Februar 2012)

Ähh


----------



## ma.schino (18. Februar 2012)

na!To schrieb:


> Mittlerweile stehen zwischen Hohem Horn und Freudentaler Eck übrigens so schöne, neue "Biken verboten!" Schilder  Es sind aber immernoch mehr Biker als Wanderer auf dem Weg unterwegs



Das musste früher oder später so kommen - wie sieht´s denn generell aus in BaWü schon mal Stress gehabt mit Jägern/Förstern ?

Ich bin da ja nur selten unterwegs und dann immer unter der Woche da trifft man ja kaum jemanden.


----------



## nrgmac (18. Februar 2012)

Eine 888 im Slayer???
Iwie bekommen gewisse Leute auch wirklich jedes Rad verbastelt...


----------



## na!To (18. Februar 2012)

ma.schino schrieb:


> Das musste früher oder später so kommen - wie sieht´s denn generell aus in BaWü schon mal Stress gehabt mit Jägern/Förstern ?
> 
> Ich bin da ja nur selten unterwegs und dann immer unter der Woche da trifft man ja kaum jemanden.


Der Stress hält sich in Grenzen. Hie und da meckert mal einer aus der Fraktion "ich-bin-einmal-im-Monat-für-2-Stunden-im-Wald-Du-hast-hier-nichts-zu-suchen-du-Penner!" Aber das wars auch


----------



## ma.schino (18. Februar 2012)

na!To schrieb:


> Der Stress hält sich in Grenzen. Hie und da meckert mal einer aus der Fraktion "ich-bin-einmal-im-Monat-für-2-Stunden-im-Wald-Du-hast-hier-nichts-zu-suchen-du-Penner!" Aber das wars auch



Kann ich mir vorstellen - war früher ja auch schon so, vor allem an Vatertag und ähnlichen Massenereignissen.


----------



## mohrstefan (18. Februar 2012)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Eine 888 im Slayer???
> Iwie bekommen gewisse Leute auch wirklich jedes Rad verbastelt...


  Ist doch wieder heile


----------



## [email protected] (18. Februar 2012)

Was ist an diesem verbauten Scheiß bitte schön "heile"???


----------



## na!To (18. Februar 2012)

ma.schino schrieb:


> Kann ich mir vorstellen - war früher ja auch schon so, vor allem an Vatertag und ähnlichen Massenereignissen.


Grade am Vatertag und am 1.Mai versuch ich mich bedeckt zu halten. Wobei das auch eher seltsam ist, ich reg mich doch so gerne auf


----------



## gazza-loddi (19. Februar 2012)

ma.schino schrieb:


> https://vimeo.com/31129674


ich will mein asx zurück......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (19. Februar 2012)




----------



## SchrottRox (19. Februar 2012)

Climax_66 schrieb:


>



Na da haben sich aber ein paar schöne Freunde im Wald versammelt 

Wobei ich mir aber folgendes nicht verkneifen kann:




...vergib mir


----------



## [email protected] (19. Februar 2012)

Tolles Bild...


----------



## nrgmac (19. Februar 2012)

An den Polo musste ich auch gleich denken.....


----------



## spatzel (19. Februar 2012)

.............mir ist als erstes Greenpeace in den Sinn gekommen.....aber der Polo ist halt Killer! InBraslilien gibts den übrigens als Käfer,den find ich hübscher.....


----------



## Fizzen (20. Februar 2012)

schönes bild,
aber des is wie mit Motorräder, manche sind echt seltsam- aber wennst drauf sitzt is wieder egal ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 321Stefan (21. Februar 2012)

Hi, heut ist mein Element für dieses Jahr fertig geworden.

Dank an meinen Mann

Utili


----------



## spatzel (21. Februar 2012)

Ich liebe ja diese SE's....das einzige was mir an dem nicht gefällt, ist die hohe Steuerzentrale(Spacer plus steiler Vorbau) und die Farbe derselben,plus die eigentlich viel zu lange Gabel.....ABER:jeder,wie ers mag und es bequem ist!


----------



## 321Stefan (22. Februar 2012)

Servus, 

Mit der Gabel hast Du recht, ist eine Talas und ich hab sie beim Foto vergessen abzusenken, steht auf 140mm ist def. zu viel.
Ich hab es gestern erst fertig gebaut und dann schnell noch Fotos gemacht.

Mit 100 -120 ist es super, durch die Talas halt auch recht variabel.

Vorbau usw. liegt immer im Auge (bzw. Rücken) des Betrachters (Fahrerin).

Ist jetzt das 3te Orca das ich meiner Frau aufgebaut hab. Sie liebt den Orca.

Der Lenker wird bestimmt noch gegen ein Carbon-Model getauscht.
Hatte grad keinen in der Werkstatt.

Grüße Stefan


----------



## spatzel (22. Februar 2012)

........ich habs eher mit dem Raven,siehe Wadenphoto in meiner Galerie.....;-)aber da ab Wochenende ein Element 970 im Keller steht,wird wohl das Raven Tribal verkauft.....da blutet mir jetzt schon das Herz,das wollt ich niiiieee wieder hergeben.....aber 2 Fullys brauch I ned.....


----------



## mohrstefan (26. Februar 2012)

wegen mier kann's Sommer werden


----------



## Climax_66 (26. Februar 2012)

Wieso Sommer? Das ganze Jahr ist Saison.


----------



## mohrstefan (26. Februar 2012)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Wieso Sommer? Das ganze Jahr ist Saison.


 vieleicht haste recht


----------



## hugolost (3. März 2012)




----------



## Giuliano.B (3. März 2012)

Fein. Bei dem Boden bekomm ich aber Schickungen . Der sieht aus wie 3D, wie ´ne Luftmatraze


----------



## spatzel (7. März 2012)

Letztes WE bei schönstem Frühlingswetter......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (7. März 2012)

Schöne Bikes. So ähnlich sah die Beschilderung neulich auf dem Murgtalweg auch aus.


----------



## pogorausch (10. März 2012)

hier mal mein RM Slayer aufgebaut mit 1 x 10


----------



## Sw!tch (10. März 2012)

vom Ding her klasse, ich würde mich lediglich noch für schwerere Reifen und eine niedrigere Übersetzung entscheiden! Vivid Air wär' auch noch cool (abgesehen von der Haltbarkeit...)


----------



## mohrstefan (10. März 2012)

Wie gesagt einen anderen Dämpfer,sonst ordentlich


----------



## [email protected] (10. März 2012)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> vom Ding her klasse, ich würde mich lediglich noch für schwerere Reifen und eine niedrigere Übersetzung entscheiden! Vivid Air wär' auch noch cool (abgesehen von der Haltbarkeit...)



Ersetze schwerer durh besser 
Der NN ist ja nun nicht gerade ein guter Enduro/FR Reifen...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. März 2012)

Maxxis Ignator FR! Mehr als geil


----------



## pogorausch (12. März 2012)

Ja Reifen werden noch gewechselt die hatte ich noch hier rumfliegen....dämpfer bleibt erstmal...und sonst eigentlich alles auch....vielleicht tausch ich die sattelstütze nochmal zur normales sattelstange...kommt drauf an wie oft ich sie brauch


----------



## mohrstefan (23. März 2012)

So für 2012


----------



## njoerd (23. März 2012)

zwei schöne Fahrräder 

was hängt da auf den Speichen? Reflektoren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (23. März 2012)

pogorausch schrieb:


> ... mit 1 x 10







mohrstefan schrieb:


> So für 2012
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Safety first!


----------



## mohrstefan (23. März 2012)

soulbrother schrieb:


> Safety first! :d


11x36x9


----------



## SchrottRox (23. März 2012)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> 11x36x9



...bin schwach im kopfrechnen 

wie taugt dir die kefü?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. März 2012)

Cool, aber was ist das für eine mega Delle neben dem Umwerfer?


----------



## mohrstefan (23. März 2012)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Cool, aber was ist das für eine mega Delle neben dem Umwerfer?


die hast du auch


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. März 2012)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> ...bin schwach im kopfrechnen
> 
> wie taugt dir die kefü?



Das Ding funktioniert unauffällig und ziemlich geräuchlos.
Allerdings brechen die Befestigungsärmchen gerne ab. (mein Bruder hat 3 Touren gebraucht)

Muss man sich selbst was basteln, Drehbank ist dann von Vorteil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (23. März 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Das Ding funktioniert unauffällig und ziemlich geräuchlos.
> Allerdings brechen die Befestigungsärmchen gerne ab. (mein Bruder hat 3 Touren gebraucht)
> 
> Muss man sich selbst was basteln, Drehbank ist dann von Vorteil.



Stimmt! Bin gerade dabei  Nehme Teflon als "Gleitmaterial" -  ist aber noch nicht fertig...

So, zurück zum Thema - wir wollen Bilder sehen


----------



## spatzel (23. März 2012)

Mit dem "Kleinen" unterwegs.....Bild ist noch von letztem Jahr.....




Mit dem "großen" unterwegs vor 2 Wochen....




Das 18,5" 970 fährt sich besser als das 19" SE,ist wendiger,wiegt genauso viel,klettert wie Sau und bergab ist ein 29" Fully ein Hammer. Einzig die SID mit 15mm Achse ist mir im Vergleich zur Manitou Tower Pro mit 20mm etwas zu weich/schwammig....Aber ansonsten ist das Teilchen absolut zu empfehlen!!!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. März 2012)

Ich schwelge gerade in Erinnerungen.
Da ist es mal Zeit meine Verflossenen zu ehren 

Super Hinterbaufunktion, aber die Geo passte nicht zu mir. Optisch immer noch geil! (verkauft)




Optisch wie fahrtechnisch ein sehr geiles Bike. Nur leider die Link-Probleme und am Ende am Sattelrohr gebrochen. (Wanddeko)




War sehr schön zu fahren und zu fliegen  am Ende wurde es kaum noch bewegt und müsste dem Slayer 2011 weichen. (verkauft)




Ach jaaaa................


----------



## gobo (28. März 2012)

@mr.freeride,deine verflossene(flati)hab ich letztes jahr in thale beim ixs rennen getroffen und dachte mir das ich das teil doch kenne,tja und so war es!
sah aber nicht mehr soo schön aus!!!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. März 2012)

Ja das ist Thilo. Den habe ich schon ein paar mal wieder getroffen.
Einzelstücke erkennt man immer schnell wieder


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. März 2012)

den DHX Coil aus dem Slayer hast du nicht mehr?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. März 2012)

Nein, der ist schon verkauft!


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. März 2012)

schade


----------



## ChuckNoland (1. April 2012)

hallo, mein Flow hat auch ein neues Einsatzgebiet!!!


----------



## gobo (2. April 2012)

ohh schön ein croozer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. April 2012)

mein schönes Altitude. Es wartet auf seinen Einsatz am Gardasee ende April


----------



## mohrstefan (2. April 2012)

Wie macht sich denn der kleine Italiener hinten !?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. April 2012)

der taiwanesische Italiener ?
Richtig gut, bis auf die Tatsache das er schon defekt verkauft wurde. Eine Garantieservice hat er also schon hinter sich. Die Zugstufe war hinüber.
Er läuft schon richtig gut. Ist halt kein Coil, aber ich bin bisher zufrieden. Gutes Ansprechverhalten, gute Endprogression. Ich fahre das Fahrwerk bei dem Bike wirklich mit 30-40% Sag. Mit dem original Fox bin ich das Bike nie gefahren.


----------



## mohrstefan (2. April 2012)

Aha typisch !
las dier doch mal einen "Evolver" von Prof.Lehman bauen !
Und einstelltips bekommt man von Dr.rumpf !
goiler als coil


----------



## hugolost (3. April 2012)




----------



## SchrottRox (3. April 2012)

Schade dass das Rot der Boxxer nicht ganz die Rahmenfarbe trifft. Aber ansonsten


----------



## Daniel12 (4. April 2012)

ja das ist echt schick, hatte das auch mal...


----------



## kearny (7. April 2012)

d


----------



## mohrstefan (7. April 2012)

RMX,OHNE geht halt doch NIX 
@ hugolost haste echt GEIL gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugolost (8. April 2012)

Danke, geht auch sehr gut bergab das Bike. Jetzt muß nur noch der Mut kommen die großen Sprünge zu machen.


----------



## hugolost (14. April 2012)




----------



## numinisflo (17. April 2012)

Nach wie vor ein total geiler Rahmen!


----------



## LH_DJ (22. April 2012)

Mein Beitrag zur Galerie:   Slayer50 2012 im Bikeparkmodus


----------



## HvomM (22. April 2012)

Nach Schlammschlacht am Samstag endlich wieder sauber


----------



## mohrstefan (23. April 2012)

Noch sauber,New RMX TEAM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (25. April 2012)

Das ETS-X gefällt mir bis auf ein paar Details sehr gut. Einfach ein besonderer Rahmen. Und die Lackierung ist indiskutabel.


----------



## hugolost (29. April 2012)




----------



## Elefantenvogel (29. April 2012)

bis auf die Teleskop stütze und den Sattel find ich es echt hübsch!!!


----------



## hugolost (29. April 2012)

Sattel ist einer vom meinem alten HT. Und mit der Kindshock ist das Bike halt Tourenfähig (waren heute 58km und etwas mehr als 1200hm)(aber nur so lange bis das Slayer wieder fahrbereit ist)


----------



## mohrstefan (29. April 2012)

hugolost schrieb:


> Sattel ist einer vom meinem alten HT. Und mit der Kindshock ist das Bike halt Tourenfähig (waren heute 58km und etwas mehr als 1200hm)(aber nur so lange bis das Slayer wieder fahrbereit ist)


 und das Ding macht dicke Wadeln


----------



## hugolost (29. April 2012)

Das stimmt. Wenn das Slayer fertig ist fliege ich damit nur so bergauf.


----------



## mohrstefan (29. April 2012)

hugolost schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Wenn das Slayer fertig ist fliege ich damit nur so bergauf.


Nur es geht auch wieder bergab


----------



## hugolost (29. April 2012)

Da hast du auch wieder recht. Kette Rechts, Bremse auf und Vollgas. das RMX bügelt alles weg.


----------



## Giuliano.B (2. Mai 2012)

Ich hab´s gestern das 3. mal dieses Jahr auf eines meiner Räder gepackt


----------



## numinisflo (3. Mai 2012)

Sehr geiles Element. Aber warum wird es nur so selten gefahren?

Morgen wird mein Rocky auch endlich fertig werden. Ich freu mich schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (6. Mai 2012)

Thx. Ich hab leider wenig Zeit. Ich mache neben dem Schaffen per Fernstudium mein E-Technikstudium und Priorität Nummer 1 hat meine Motorsportgeschichte. Probleme mit dem Rücken hab ich leider auch. Ich seh zu das ich jetzt öfter mal für ´ne kleine Runde aufs Rad komme um zu gucken was ich dem Rücken zutrauen kann und damit er sich langsam wieder gewöhnt. Gezieltes Rückentraining muss ich eh auch noch machen.

Ich hoffe das pendelt sich alles langsam wieder ein. Mein Traum wäre es auch dieses Jahr endlich mal in die Dolomiten zu fahren. Das Solo muss ich jetzt noch fit machen um Grundlage zu machen


----------



## na!To (7. Mai 2012)

Langeweile...


----------



## Dome_2001 (8. Mai 2012)

sieht extrem leicht aus


----------



## Giuliano.B (8. Mai 2012)

Was ist das für ´ne Bremse?

Heute ´nen hammer Singletrail gefunden. Ich bin erregt . Am Samstag wird das Flatline vieleicht auch mal wieder kurz ausgepackt.


----------



## na!To (8. Mai 2012)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Was ist das für ´ne Bremse?
> 
> Heute ´nen hammer Singletrail gefunden. Ich bin erregt . Am Samstag wird das Flatline vieleicht auch mal wieder kurz ausgepackt.



Auch nicht schlecht 

Das ist ne normale Avid X.0 mit Taiwan Scheiben. Mit den dazugehörigen Avid HS1 bin ich nicht zurecht gekommen.

@Dome_2001

soo leicht isses garnicht. Liegt aktuell bei 9,7kg, und da wäre noch Raum für halbwegs günstige ~300g


----------



## Giuliano.B (12. Mai 2012)

Das Solo wurde gestern auch endlich mal wieder raus geholt


----------



## numinisflo (14. Mai 2012)

Sehr schön dein Solo. 

Hier mal endlich ein Bild meines neuen Bikes für diese Saison. Am Samstag war die Jungfernfahrt. Sehr geil, fährt sich gut und macht Spaß.

Hier mal schön groß:










Slayer SS
MZ 66 RC 3 EVO TI
MZ Roco
Ztr Flow auf Hope
Race Face Turbine Kurbel und Lager
Acros A-Flats
Sram X9 2x10
Reverb
SLR
Thomson X4
Race Face Atlas FR
Hope V2


----------



## Jendo (14. Mai 2012)

Sehr sehr schicker hobel!


----------



## mohrstefan (14. Mai 2012)

groß .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (15. Mai 2012)

lenkerfarbe ist nicht so das was ich nehmen würde, ansonsten geiles teil!


----------



## mohrstefan (16. Mai 2012)

Neuzugang


----------



## ChuckNoland (17. Mai 2012)

Hier mal wieder mein Slayer mit neuen Pedalen und Bremsen!
Ist einfach ein geiles Rad!



[/u
[URL="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1124275"]


----------



## Cuberius (18. Mai 2012)

Familienfotos


----------



## zet1 (18. Mai 2012)

da ist ein bike drauf das hier nicht hingehört


----------



## Cuberius (18. Mai 2012)

Für mich gehörts aber einfach hin, weil's das Bike aus meiner Anfangszeit '96 ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (18. Mai 2012)

Familienzusammenhalt


----------



## hugolost (19. Mai 2012)

AUfm Parkplatz bei den Dirtmasters gesehen.


----------



## SchrottRox (19. Mai 2012)

So nen schnieken Kettenbändiger hab ich mir neulich auch rangestrapst:






Taugt bisher ganz gut


----------



## Cube Lova (20. Mai 2012)

hier mal mein slayer ss auf dem homespot  Bild ist von der quali leider nicht so prickeln


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (23. Mai 2012)

Slayer - Projekt für einen Kunden
























mehr Bilder: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.366313043416491.80398.171243456256785&type=1


----------



## SchrottRox (23. Mai 2012)

Wenn jetzt noch die güldenen Teile der CB-Stütze in Violett erstrahlen täten...


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (23. Mai 2012)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt noch die güldenen Teile der CB-Stütze in Violett erstrahlen täten...



das wird noch geändert, wie manch andere Kleinigkeit...


----------



## SchrottRox (23. Mai 2012)

Ride-UnLTD schrieb:


> das wird noch geändert, wie manch andere Kleinigkeit...



...dacht ich doch


----------



## Learoy (23. Mai 2012)

Der RM-belabelte Neopren für die Strebe ist eine Eigenkreation oder gibts den in Serie?


----------



## nrgmac (23. Mai 2012)

Hmmm....
Wenn es ein besonderes Stück werden soll, dann schau mal HIER
Das einzige Problem ist das Copyright von RMB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-UnLTD (24. Mai 2012)

Learoy schrieb:


> Der RM-belabelte Neopren für die Strebe ist eine Eigenkreation oder gibts den in Serie?



Das sind unsere Shopeigenen Strebenschützer... Wenn Du einen magst dann schick doch bitte ne Mail an [email protected] mit Name, Lieferanschrift, usw. Das Teil kostet 10 .- inkl. Versand. (Es gibt 2 Grössen für dicke und dünne Streben)

Gruß Tom


----------



## nrgmac (24. Mai 2012)

Das ist doch mal eine Ansage! 

Um nicht ganz OT zu werden...


----------



## 205torsten (31. Mai 2012)

Hier meine beiden Hardtails:

  das "neuere" VERTEX ( Rahmen '07/ Eigenaufbau ) : 








und das "schöne, alte" OXYGEN ( Rahmen '02/ Eigenaufbau ) : 







Beide Räder machen wirklich viel Spaß und schaffen es einem, pünktlich mit den letzten Metern der Feierabendrunde, immer wieder von neuem ein Lächeln ins Gesicht zu zaubern. Klar, treten muss man auch bei einem RM selbst. Das ist ja aber genau Sinn der Sache und in diesem Fall ausdrücklich ein echtes Vergnügen.


----------



## Giuliano.B (4. Juni 2012)

So, mal kurz bissl Luft auf Dämpfer und Reifen gemacht und bissl Öl auf die Ketten . Damit es auch endlich mal wieder bewegt wird. Steht seit ´nem 3/4 schon wieder nurnoch rum


----------



## Sw!tch (4. Juni 2012)

Geiles Teil!


----------



## hugolost (15. Juni 2012)




----------



## gobo (17. Juni 2012)

da hab ich meinen switch rahmen auch nochmal aufgebaut und muß sagen das ding ist der hammer!!immer noch begeistert


----------



## 2o83 (17. Juni 2012)

Das letzte Bild vom Altitude, der Rahmen steht zum Verkauf 






Und das Flow der Frau, wird jetzt aber umgebaut und bekommt ein paar Teile des Alti`s. 






Cheers!


----------



## Soulbrother (19. Juni 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (19. Juni 2012)

Das SS wird hübsch so wie es ausschaut  
Das Alti ist schon klasse! Aber warum an der KEFÜ nur der Upper Guide?


----------



## Soulbrother (19. Juni 2012)

Weil er ausreichend ist


----------



## hugolost (19. Juni 2012)

So ein SS würde mir auch noch gut gefallen.


----------



## ice (20. Juni 2012)

Hi,
...ich weiß nicht genau ob ich´s hier schon mal gezeigt hab´  





 und  wo ich schon dabei bin ... der Fox Dämpfer (noch der Originale)fängt leider an und ölt etwas...
 ich denke an einen Monarch RT3 in weiß als Ersatz... nur welchen Mid , High...welcher passt besser zum Element ? ...  
...oder doch den Alten zum Service ? gibt es noch Ersatzdichtungen? macht es überhaupt noch Sinn ?
 was habt ihr für ´ne Meinung ?

 ...demnächst gibt,s dann auch ein neues(besseres) Gallery Foto...

 Gruß Ice


----------



## gobo (20. Juni 2012)

souly,damit wirste richtig spass haben,sprech da aus erfahrung!!
welche grösse ist das,m??
bin mit meinem die dh in w.-berg runter ohne durchschläge,scharf das ding

mfg


----------



## Soulbrother (20. Juni 2012)

Ja,Größe ist M

.... bin schon sehr gespannt darauf,mein Aufbaumotto lautet eh zu 100% : Parkeinsatz!
 Und wenn es sich dann auch noch entsprechend der inoffiziellen Bezeichnung "Mini Flaty"  verhält ... umso besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (20. Juni 2012)

ohh das wird es
jaaa ich weine meinem immer noch hinterher aber was solls.
was kommt den für ne gabel rein,fox??


----------



## Mr.Freeride (20. Juni 2012)

Immer für eine Überraschung gut 
Jetzt sag nicht du hast den Rahmen direkt von Wade Simmons!
Ich habe die Farbe bisher nur bei ihm gesehen. Ist doch das Grün meines alten Flatlines oder?


----------



## Soulbrother (20. Juni 2012)

gobo schrieb:


> ...was kommt den für ne gabel rein,fox??



FOX hätte ich gerne verbaut,denn dann hätte ich hinten je nach Lust und Laune zwischen RP23 und Van R wechseln können,zumal der RP23 aus dem ALTITUDE die passenden tunes für den LC2R Hinterbau hat,aber leider baut mir die alte 36 zu tief in dem Rahmen ...somit ging das Fox Fahrwerk wieder zurück ins Alti und das Zocchi Fahrwerk ins SS.



Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Immer für eine Überraschung gut
> Jetzt sag nicht du hast den Rahmen direkt von Wade Simmons!
> Ich habe die Farbe bisher nur bei ihm gesehen. Ist doch das Grün meines alten Flatlines oder?



Wer issn Wade Simmons  
Ich bin mir nicht sicher,glaube aber dein Grün war nicht so "neon"


----------



## Mr.Freeride (20. Juni 2012)

aso...ja ne dann alles zurück. Wenn er neon ist dann ist es was Anderes.
Das Ding fährt sich auf jeden Fall echt sehr schön. Ich bin auf den weiteren Aufbau gespannt.


----------



## Soulbrother (20. Juni 2012)

Dann muß ich wohl mal noch ein paar Bilder in den SS-thread schieben


----------



## fabs8 (21. Juni 2012)

Neues Spielzeug fürn Pumptrack & Dirtline um die Ecke


----------



## Sw!tch (21. Juni 2012)

Geiles Ding!


----------



## 2o83 (21. Juni 2012)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Immer für eine Überraschung gut
> Jetzt sag nicht du hast den Rahmen direkt von Wade Simmons!
> Ich habe die Farbe bisher nur bei ihm gesehen. Ist doch das Grün meines alten Flatlines oder?



Das war die 2010er Standard-Farbe. 

Cheers!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. Juni 2012)

lovetheride83 schrieb:


> Das war die 2010er Standard-Farbe.
> 
> Cheers!



ja genau...das Bild vom Souly hatte etwas getäuscht. Ich dachte es wäre dieses hier:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AonYpJxw7OQ"]Wade Simmons Suspension Set-up Tip      - YouTube[/nomedia]

hier noch mal mit den beiden Pros


----------



## 2o83 (21. Juni 2012)

Schade das es das so nie zu kaufen gab! Schöne Farbe. 

Cheers!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. Juni 2012)

Als der Rahmen noch neu war


----------



## mohrstefan (21. Juni 2012)




----------



## Ninjatune (25. Juni 2012)

*






hallo... 13,4 KG .....Größe M.....*


----------



## Ninjatune (25. Juni 2012)

slayer 70 2011^^^


----------



## Ninjatune (25. Juni 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1149950 13,42 KG....Ohne denn wirklichen Einsatz Zweck einzuschränken...


----------



## blaubaer (25. Juni 2012)

Ninjatune schrieb:


> 13,42 KG....Ohne denn wirklichen Einsatz Zweck einzuschränken...


 
ich dacht immer die Kette gehört wo anders hin  

sonst   viel spass damit ...


----------



## Ninjatune (25. Juni 2012)

*mit kette blaubaer.....  *


----------



## ma.schino (28. Juni 2012)

Ein bisschen CC ist auch mal wieder nett.


----------



## numinisflo (29. Juni 2012)

Sieht sehr gut aus. Da hätte ich doch gerne mal ein Bild aus einer besseren Perspektive gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma.schino (29. Juni 2012)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Sieht sehr gut aus. Da hätte ich doch gerne mal ein Bild aus einer besseren Perspektive gesehen.



Danke - hab nochmal eins in meine Fotogalerie hochgeladen - Perspektive ist leider ähnlich ...


----------



## hugolost (30. Juni 2012)




----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. Juli 2012)

geiles Bild


----------



## magas (3. Juli 2012)

schon älter aber fährt sich überraschend gut


----------



## Dome_2001 (3. Juli 2012)

magas schrieb:


> schon älter aber fährt sich überraschend gut



Das war aber noch ein sehr inovatives und schönes RM ...Nice Bike


----------



## Nofaith (4. Juli 2012)

Zwei Slayer am chillen...

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1159565]





[/url]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (14. Juli 2012)

Xline in Saalbach, puhh aufstieg zum Hackltrail


----------



## hugolost (15. Juli 2012)




----------



## Rotwild-R.D.S (17. Juli 2012)

Weis jemand ob vieleicht einner an einen Tausch interessiert ist es geht um ein Rocky Mountain Switch SL Hallo zusammen würde Kern mein Rocky Mountain Switch SL Bj 05 tauschen das Bike ist in einem sehr sehr guten Zustand Grund des  Tausches ist einfach ich hette  Kern ein reinen freerider kann auch Kern wider ein Switch sein so viel ich weis ist das sl ein enduro light freerider


----------



## ronmen (17. Juli 2012)

Rocky Mountain TiBolt EVO II - ein wenig dreckig, dafuer aber ein ehrlicher & funktionaler Aufbau mit echten 8,8kg












Wer mehr ueber das Gabelprojekt wissen mag schaut hier nach:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9633984#post9633984

Viele Gruesse


----------



## Sw!tch (17. Juli 2012)

Wow!!


----------



## ice (17. Juli 2012)

Hi,
...na das ist ein Rocky wie es mir gefällt 
gruß


----------



## blaubaer (18. Juli 2012)

net schlecht... 
aber bei der Kettenführung hast ein paar gramm liegen gelassen  
wenn doch schon so auf leichtbau getrimmt wird...


----------



## ronmen (18. Juli 2012)

blaubaer schrieb:


> net schlecht...
> aber bei der Kettenführung hast ein paar gramm liegen gelassen
> wenn doch schon so auf leichtbau getrimmt wird...



^^ - wow echt huebsch


----------



## zhas (18. Juli 2012)

blaubaer schrieb:


> ich dacht immer die Kette gehört wo anders hin
> 
> sonst   viel spass damit ...


----------



## blaubaer (18. Juli 2012)

zhas schrieb:


>



Sie wünschen ? 


 


ich Fahr meine Kette halt wo anders...  
zusätzlich hab ich im Moment ein paar Pfunde dreck dran gepackt, ist gut für die Oberschenkel und Kondition


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugolost (18. Juli 2012)

Endlich fertig.


----------



## BastianG (18. Juli 2012)

und von mir auch noch was, fertige Bilder reich ich die Tage nach da die Handyaufnahmen für´n Ar$ch sind.


----------



## hugolost (18. Juli 2012)

Sehr schönes SXC.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (21. Juli 2012)

Hübsche Bikes, die beiden letzten


----------



## mohrstefan (21. Juli 2012)

Steht übrigens zum verkauf/ hmm oder nicht !??


----------



## hugolost (24. Juli 2012)




----------



## nrgmac (24. Juli 2012)

Habe meins auch mal wieder ausgeführt...


----------



## BastianG (26. Juli 2012)

hugolost schrieb:


>



das Slayer würde mir mit schwarzen Zügen besser gefallen.


----------



## hugolost (26. Juli 2012)

Hatte ich vorher, wollte mal was "bunteres"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BastianG (26. Juli 2012)

das rmx ist doch bunt genug


----------



## hugolost (26. Juli 2012)

Nur schwarz ist Langweilig.


----------



## Soulbrother (27. Juli 2012)

​


----------



## Jako (27. Juli 2012)

hey souly..... das sieht nach urlaub aus.....seid ihr im schönen oberbayern? gruß jako


----------



## Soulbrother (27. Juli 2012)

Gewesen! ... wir sind seit ein paar Tagen wieder zu hause.


----------



## ma.schino (28. Juli 2012)

Der Kuchen hat geschmeckt nehm ich an!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (28. Juli 2012)

kleines Update am Altitude 





die 44er fährt sich einfach


----------



## Soulbrother (28. Juli 2012)

Wenn ich ja wüßte das die 44´s steifer sind als die 32´s wäre das für mein Alti auch noch eine Option.





ma.schino schrieb:


> Der Kuchen hat geschmeckt nehm ich an!?



Ganz hervorragend,aber nicht nur der Kaffee u. Kuchen sondern auch die frischen mit Rohkost belegten Brotvarianten sind 

...kann ich jedem nur empfehlen der am Ende einer Tour durch *Garmisch *kommt.Das ist im *"PANO -Brot und Kaffee" am Mohrenplatz*,kurz vorm Ende der Fußgängerzone.


Ob nach einer Panaoramatour mit der Süßen oder einer Trailrunde mit dem Buddy...











...der Abschluß im Pano ist Programm


----------



## hugolost (29. Juli 2012)

Ein Tag Warstein:


----------



## mohrstefan (29. Juli 2012)

Ups


----------



## blaubaer (29. Juli 2012)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Wenn ich ja wüßte das die 44´s steifer sind als die 32´s wäre das für mein Alti auch noch eine Option.




kann mich leider nicht mehr an die Zeit mit der 32er erinnern, ist viel zu lange her, für einen vergleich.

Steif ist sie und reicht mir allemal 
zum anderen hab ich im Moment eher mit dem Grip am vorderrad zu kämpfen. der vorherige Advantage hatte sozusagen ein Untersteuern und an das hatte ich mich so gewöhnt, dass ich jetzt bei dem Swampthing, eher mit einem übersteuern durch die kurve jage...


----------



## Elefantenvogel (29. Juli 2012)

@Soulbrother: Bikes schauen super aus, geiles Auto, den Kuchen hätte ich auch gerad gern und in der Gegend da unten wär ich ebenfalls jetzt gern!


----------



## Soulbrother (30. Juli 2012)

Urlaubszeit - schöne Zeit  ... nun aber leider vorrüber.




blaubaer schrieb:


> kann mich leider nicht mehr an die Zeit mit der 32er erinnern...



Ich schon ... die hat beim Bremsen immer geflext wie ein Lämmerschwanz!


----------



## blaubaer (30. Juli 2012)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Ich schon ... die hat beim Bremsen immer geflext wie ein Lämmerschwanz!


 
 


wer bremst verliert... auf meiner Alti runde brems ich nur an exponierten stellen, der rest wird vollgas geheizt...


----------



## mr320 (30. Juli 2012)

Soulbrother schrieb:


>



Wenn ich mich nicht irre ist das doch auch eine AM SL1 im Pipeline. Mich interessiert mal ob Du an der Gabel was geändert hast. Wenn ja, dann mal raus damit. Meine läuft ansich super, nur Federwegausnutzung (Progression setzt recht früh ein) könnte besser sein.


----------



## Soulbrother (30. Juli 2012)

blaubaer schrieb:


> wer bremst verliert... auf meiner Alti runde brems ich nur an exponierten stellen, der rest wird vollgas geheizt...



... jaja,bis du dir wieder weh tust...und dann ist das Gejammer auch wieder groß   ... wir werden doch nicht jünger



mr320 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht irre ist das doch auch eine AM SL1 im Pipeline. Mich interessiert mal ob Du an der Gabel was geändert hast. Wenn ja, dann mal raus damit. Meine läuft ansich super, nur Federwegausnutzung (Progression setzt recht früh ein) könnte besser sein.



Richtig,das war eine AM SL1 von´07 ... allerdings habe ich die schon lange nicht mehr.Ich kann mich aber noch gut daran erinnern!

Also wenn soweit alles gut  bei dir läuft dann gehe ich mal davon aus das dein Sag stimmt und dein PAR-druck mindestens 2 bar höher ist als der Druck in der Hauptluftkammer.
Wenn du nun aber nicht den vollen Federweg nutzen kannst,dann dürfte dein TST-Druck zu hoch sein.Der darf nur ganz gering sein,etwa 1-2 Hübe mit der Dämpferpumpe reichen da schon völlig aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr320 (31. Juli 2012)

Na dann werd ich mal am Wochenende den Adapter suchen gehen. Wüsste aber nicht wo sich der Druck erhöht haben könnte. Hab die selben Werte auch noch so in Erinnerung. Sag und PAR Kammer passen bestens.
Aber am WE weis ich mehr.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Mr.Freeride (31. Juli 2012)

Oh, das waren Zeiten! 
Sehr cool


----------



## Soulbrother (2. August 2012)

... oh ja,du sagst es  ... ich hoffe am kommenden Wochenende das geht klar  ... ich wäre dann jetzt soweit...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (5. August 2012)

ein sehr schönes Bike


----------



## der FLY (6. August 2012)

Etwas leichter solls noch werden aber sonst bin ich schon recht zufrieden


----------



## na!To (6. August 2012)

bald hat es seine Aktive Saison überstanden 





Das Bike, oder auch nur der Rahmen, stehen ab September zum Verkauf. (... 2013 geht es mit dem Neuen weiter)

Falls jemand interesse hat, kann er mich gerne kontaktieren.


----------



## numinisflo (6. August 2012)

Mir gefällt es ziemlich gut dein Rad. Und im Hintergrund sieht mal wohl die Ansätze eines maple leafs?

Hier mein momentanes Lieblingsbike:


----------



## Mr.Freeride (6. August 2012)

ist das eine 66?
ja das SS fährt sich echt sehr geil!


----------



## numinisflo (6. August 2012)

Ja, ist eine 66 rc3 evo ti. Spitzen Gabel, bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxville_91 (11. August 2012)

Wer braucht eine 2005er 66rc ?


----------



## gorgo (12. August 2012)

Fast fertig  fehlt nur noch der Umwerfer


----------



## mohrstefan (14. August 2012)

Ich meine da gehört's rein   
http://www.youtube.com/user/frorider1969?feature=results_main
love the ride !!


----------



## gobo (15. August 2012)

hey souly,#1355 ist von dir???hammmer scharfes teil
gefällt mir richtig gut!!!
ohh irgendwie hab ich wieder soo ein komisches gefühl von"..hätte ich damals nicht...",aber egal.


----------



## Soulbrother (17. August 2012)

... ja gobo,so gehts mir hinterher auch fast immer


----------



## gobo (17. August 2012)

hammmer familie haste da

na mal sehen evtl. kommt nochmal ein ss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (19. August 2012)

heissss war es heute


----------



## gobo (20. August 2012)

hefe weizen beim biken???
ohman bei den temp. wäre nix mehr mit biken bei mir!!!


----------



## neikless (20. August 2012)

nah klar ! jahrelanges Training


----------



## nrgmac (20. August 2012)

Geilomat


----------



## Sw!tch (20. August 2012)

Yes!!!!


----------



## gobo (20. August 2012)

na dann bin ich beruhigt


----------



## nrgmac (20. August 2012)

Waren auch gerade spielen..... Schön warm war´s


----------



## mohrstefan (20. August 2012)

Prost


----------



## blaubaer (21. August 2012)

gestern morgens früh um 6


----------



## mrwulf (23. August 2012)

Am Wochenende







Und heute:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (23. August 2012)

Top


----------



## na!To (23. August 2012)

Wunderbar


----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. August 2012)

Sehr schön! Ist das ein MSL?


----------



## nrgmac (24. August 2012)

Da mrwulf 
Element RSL - Love the ride 
unter dem Bild stehen hat, sollte sich die Frage erübrigen.


----------



## mrwulf (24. August 2012)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Sehr schön! Ist das ein MSL?



Die Basis ist eim Element RSL70, von dem aber nur der Steuersatz, Fox Gabel , Fox Dämpfer und XT Umwerfer noch original sind. Ansonsten ist das RSL ein Custom Aufbau und mit 9,5kg schön leicht aber noch haltbar. 

VG


----------



## mrwulf (24. August 2012)

nrgmac schrieb:


> da mrwulf
> element rsl - love the ride
> unter der bild stehen hat, sollte sich die frage erübrigen.



:d


----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. August 2012)

Ach Bekackt.
Ja ich bin blind.


----------



## mrwulf (24. August 2012)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Ach Bekackt.
> Ja ich bin blind.



Als Ausgleich Bilder von Deinem Altitude RSL?


----------



## swissOZ (26. August 2012)

Neu mit Titanfeder und direct Vorbau......hoffentlich kommt der Sommer hier bald.m


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma.schino (26. August 2012)

swissOZ schrieb:


> ...hoffentlich kommt der Sommer hier bald



 wo wohnst du denn? Australien?


----------



## BastianG (26. August 2012)

swissOZ schrieb:


> Neu mit Titanfeder und direct Vorbau......hoffentlich kommt der Sommer hier bald.m




richtig geiles Teil. was ist das für ein RM?


----------



## swissOZ (26. August 2012)

ma.schino schrieb:


> wo wohnst du denn? Australien?


 Ja, Melbourne. Hier der Beweis. Mein Bike neben dem typischen australischem UTE ( pick up Auto)


----------



## mohrstefan (26. August 2012)

Wie GEIL


----------



## kathoz (26. August 2012)

@ swissOZ sehr schickes Gerät  , hätte nur ein etwas besseres Bild verdient .


----------



## gobo (26. August 2012)

der pick up sieht schnell aus,kann das??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenutzerAndi (26. August 2012)

Gehöre jetzt auch dazu. Mein Rocky Mtn Flow Dj.


----------



## magas (28. August 2012)

gobo schrieb:


> der pick up sieht schnell aus,kann das??



google mal nach HOLDEN UTE, dürfte einer sein - V6 und V8 sind möglich 

cooler Fuhrpark und colles bike, übrigens


----------



## swissOZ (28. August 2012)

magas schrieb:


> google mal nach HOLDEN UTE, dürfte einer sein - V6 und V8 sind möglich
> 
> cooler Fuhrpark und colles bike, übrigens


 Der UTE ist nicht meiner. Leider! Der Holden auf dem Bild ist nur V6 aber der grosse Maloo hat nen 6.2 v8.
Zurueck zum Bike topic....m


----------



## nrgmac (28. August 2012)

Ist in Zeiten des Global-Warming und angesichts der weltweiten Ölprobleme schon ein wenig sinnfrei die Karre, oder? Aber Spaß macht´s sicherlich


----------



## gobo (29. August 2012)

lach,na dann.


----------



## freebiker_yam (31. August 2012)

freebiker_yam schrieb:


> So, hier mein Rocky:



Moin zusammen,
Mitte Juli  wurde aus unserer Tiefgarage (51427 Bergisch Gladbach / Refrath) mein ROCKY MOUNTAIN ETS-X 50 gestohlen.
Trotz mehfacher Sicherung mit dicken Motorradketten..............
Wert des Rades ca. 4,5 - 5TSD EURO

Div. Extras: DT Swiss Radsatz (1450gr.), Carbon Lenker + Sattelstütze (Syntace),Vorbau VRO Syntace, XTR komplett, Terry Sattel, CrancBrother Pedalen rot Alu, King Steuersatz etc.
Das Fahrrad hat die weiß/rote Lackierung mit Ahornblättern und ist ein absoluter Eyecatcher.
Bei Wiederbeschaffung fette Belohnung.
Mob. 01605014868

freebiker_yam


----------



## Giuliano.B (31. August 2012)

Haben die die Ketten aufgestrennt? Ich frage mich da immer wie die Penner da rangehen. Weil wenn man mit schwererem Gerät unterwegs ist muss man "professioneller" Fahrraddieb sein und kein Assi der beim Vorbeigehen was einsackt.


Endlich hab ich´s auch mal wieder auf ´ne Tour gepackt


----------



## nrgmac (31. August 2012)

Scheint sehr schwer zu sein


----------



## Till_Mann (1. September 2012)




----------



## gobo (2. September 2012)

recht schwere bremse oder??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RMB-Rider (2. September 2012)

Element Team RSL rockt!


----------



## mohrstefan (2. September 2012)

gobo schrieb:


> recht schwere bremse oder??


 Genau da gehört'se hin díe M6


----------



## mrwulf (3. September 2012)

RMB-Rider schrieb:


> Element Team RSL rockt!



Schönes Element!


----------



## mrwulf (3. September 2012)

Mein Element RSL70 auf der Halde ;-)


----------



## maxville_91 (3. September 2012)

Sehr schöner Tag in Malmedy mit gratis Formel 1 Sound im Hintergrund


----------



## blutbuche (7. September 2012)

... aufbau kann beginnen


----------



## gobo (7. September 2012)

maxville,warst du das mit dem rmx in beverce??!!
warst mit nem kumpel da kann das??


----------



## maxville_91 (7. September 2012)

@ gobo:

Ja, genau. Das war am 02.07. und wenn ich mich recht erinnern kann, auch das einzige Rocky Mountain, welches den Tag dort fuhr.

Ich war mit 2 Leuten dort und habe da noch unzählige getroffen, die ich von den Filthy´s kannte.


----------



## gobo (7. September 2012)

hammer,ich ich das gewusst,naja dann das nächste mal

war der mit dem gelben voltage!!

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (9. September 2012)

Hier mal die ersten Bilder vom diesjährigen Whistler-Urlaub. Einfach nur gut hier, perfektes Wetter, staubtrockene Trails und eiskaltes Bier:

Mein Slayer mit ein paar kleinen Veränderungen:

- Silent Guide
- 26
- 2-Ply
- neue Griffe





Und hier vorgestern auf dem Weg zum Top of the World Trail mit 5000 vertical feet:






Auf dem Trail:









Fazit:

Macht richtig Laune der Trail und kombiniert mit Freight Train und Co. schon eine richtig geile Geschichte. Werden wir sicher nochmal machen. Sind ja noch ne Weile hier.

Bessere Bilder folgen hoffentlich auch noch, bisher nur mit dem Ei-Phone unterwegs. 

Schöne Grüße aus Whistler.

Flo

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1209773


----------



## nrgmac (9. September 2012)

Geile Sache das! 
Lass und bitte noch mit ein paar Bildern teilhaben. 
Viel Spaß noch.

P.S.: Das kanadische Bier muss auch eiskalt sein....sonst schmeckt das Zeug nicht


----------



## ma.schino (9. September 2012)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Geile Sache das!
> Lass und bitte noch mit ein paar Bildern teilhaben.



Ich will sowas gar nicht sehen


----------



## mohrstefan (9. September 2012)

ma.schino schrieb:


> Ich will sowas gar nicht sehen


neid


----------



## Jendo (9. September 2012)

Viel Spaß und bleibt ganz! Bis bald,
Jendo


----------



## bestmove (9. September 2012)

Sehr schön Flo  kann auch noch was aus den Alpen beitragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (10. September 2012)

nein ich bin nicht neidisch
ja für mehr fotos wäre ich auch!


----------



## numinisflo (10. September 2012)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Geile Sache das!
> Lass und bitte noch mit ein paar Bildern teilhaben.
> Viel Spaß noch.
> 
> P.S.: Das kanadische Bier muss auch eiskalt sein....sonst schmeckt das Zeug nicht



Danke. Mit dem Bier hast du zum großen Teil recht, wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich Bud richtig gern trinke, genauso wie Corona. Und eiskalt geht ja so einiges.



ma.schino schrieb:


> Ich will sowas gar nicht sehen







bestmove schrieb:


> Sehr schön Flo  kann auch noch was aus den Alpen beitragen.



Wo warst/bist du denn überall unterwegs in den Alpen?



gobo schrieb:


> nein ich bin nicht neidisch
> ja für mehr fotos wäre ich auch!



Weitere Bilder folgen. Heute nacht wars auf jeden Fall mal saukalt und hat auch ein wenig geschneit. Jetzt gehts gleich los noch ein paar schöne Runs machen.

@Jendo: Hoffentlich schaffen wirs bald mal wieder einen Tag biken zu gehen.
Schöne Grüße
FLO


----------



## bestmove (10. September 2012)

Livigno und Umgebung aber seit 2 Tagen wieder zu Haus.


----------



## Giuliano.B (11. September 2012)

Da gab´s ja vor ´ner Woche schon Schnee soweit ichs im Kopf hab?


----------



## blutbuche (11. September 2012)

...ich weiss, is ne galery : ..trotzdem; : wer ne 160 er gabel  mit  20 er steckach. loswerden will , bitte pn .. danke ! duckundweg ..-


----------



## ElBosso (12. September 2012)

Neulich am Radständer...
Das Unglaubliche ist, dass dies alles meine drei Räder sind / waren
und meine Alten bei meinen Freunden in guten Händen sind.

Blizzard 2006 - 2007
Element Signature 2007 - 2012
Element Team SC  2012 -  ....


----------



## frietm (12. September 2012)

yes, the Rocky Boys on tour


----------



## Soulbrother (18. September 2012)

Prima Urlaubsbilder,Männers 

... aber aus BC kommt doch hoffentlich noch etwas mehr


----------



## mohrstefan (18. September 2012)

So wieder dahoim


----------



## FastForward58 (25. September 2012)

So viele schöne Rocky Mountains.
Da will sich meines dazu gesellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastForward58 (25. September 2012)

Hat jemand grüne Rocky Mountain Sticker?
Sowas in der Art wie die Flatline Sticker Sheet green.
Falls ja bitte bei mir melden.


----------



## Beefe (27. September 2012)




----------



## Cube Lova (27. September 2012)

Schönes Ding


----------



## blutbuche (27. September 2012)

..und schönes bild !!


----------



## Beefe (27. September 2012)

Danke


----------



## MaV3RiX (4. Oktober 2012)

Hier mal mein noch recht junges 2012er Element 50 RSL 16,5":

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1227897]
	
[/URL]

Modifikationen bisher:
Griffe: Odi Rogue
Lenker: RaceFace Next XC
Vorbau: Sixpack Forward 90mm
Sattelstütze: RaceFace Next SL
Sattel: Specialized Phemon Expert
Laufräder: Tune Fire Brigade
Kassette: XT 11-36
Schläuche: Schwalbe Extra light

Geplantes: Sattelrohrklemme (!), Reifen, Pedale, evtl. Kurbeln und div. Schaltungsteile

aktuelles Gewicht: ca. 11,1kg

Wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass mir der Wiedereinstieg (nach ein paar Jahren) im Sommer so viel Spaß macht, hätte ich vielleicht auch gleich etwas höher ins Regal gegriffen. Aber so tune/schraube ich halt noch etwas


----------



## 2o83 (4. Oktober 2012)

Hat Spaß gemacht, musste nun aber etwas Neuem weichen, wandert nun an die Wand. 





Cheers!


----------



## Giuliano.B (5. Oktober 2012)

Ein Flow Fully?????


----------



## Elefantenvogel (5. Oktober 2012)

Jop, das gabs mal! Weiß aber nicht mehr das Baujahr- in etwa 2-3 Jahre danach hat Rocky auch mal ein Flow mit 24zoll Laufrädern rausgebracht mit wahren Traktorreifen drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (5. Oktober 2012)

war das flow fs damals ein freerider??
wenn ich mir die kettenstrebe so anschaue,mmmh ich weiss net.


----------



## Giuliano.B (5. Oktober 2012)

Es gab von Rocky einige so Kuriositäten von denen kein Schwein wirklich weiß. Ich hätte so fuching gerne ein RM9 in klassisch rot-schwarz mit ´ner Shiver ;(


----------



## 2o83 (6. Oktober 2012)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Ein Flow Fully?????


Ja, gab es 2005 mal, aber zum Glück nicht so viele. War quasi ein Slayer mit anderem Aufdruck und anderer Ausstattung. Gab es auch nur als Komplettrad.



gobo schrieb:


> war das flow fs damals ein freerider??
> wenn ich mir die kettenstrebe so anschaue,mmmh ich weiss net.


Das sollte als Dirt-Jump Fully dienen, war aber zum Trails heizen eindeutig besser. Hat gehalten, war damit auch in Bikeparks und auf Dirt unterwegs! 

Cheers!


----------



## BenutzerAndi (8. Oktober 2012)

So endlich hab ich meins fertig und bin zufrieden. Wünsche allen einen guten Start in die Woche.
Lg Andi


----------



## hugolost (11. Oktober 2012)

Links von einem Freund, rechts meins.


----------



## dunkelradler (13. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

hier mal mein ETS X :





und:





fristet derzeit ein gemütliches Dasein, im Moment fahre ich lieber hardtail   --> Chromag Stylus & Darkcycles Supernova


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (14. Oktober 2012)

Ich finde die gefederte Sattelstütze strange


----------



## mohrstefan (14. Oktober 2012)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Ich finde die gefederte Sattelstütze strange


 Ich denke es handeld sich hier eher um eine 'Gravity Dropper'


----------



## blutbuche (14. Oktober 2012)

..was sie nicht schöner macht ...


----------



## dunkelradler (14. Oktober 2012)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Ich finde die gefederte Sattelstütze strange


 
Die Sattelstütze ist eine Gravity Dropper (4" multi position). Da ich eine Variostütze haben wollte, gab`s keine wirkliche Alternative bei einem Sattelstützenmass von 26,8mm. Die Gravity Dropper habe ich gebraucht erstanden und dann von 27,2mm auf 26,8mm abgedreht (das geht, da das Sattelrohr nicht gerade Leichtbau ist ). Von der Funktion und Haltbarkeit ist die Gravity Dropper meiner Meinung nach super (komplett zerlegbar, schmutzunempfindlich,....) Funktioniert seit mehr als 1000km ohne Probleme .
Aber, stimmt schon: es gibt ästhetisch hübschere Vario Stützen (halt nicht für 26,8mm).


----------



## Giuliano.B (14. Oktober 2012)

Achsoooo. Ja doof. Sieht halt leider aus wie ´ne gefederte. Das hat dann immer so den Unstimmigkeitsflair wie Hörschnen aufm Downhiller . Die Varios sind alle zu dick?


----------



## mohrstefan (14. Oktober 2012)

dunkelradler schrieb:


> Die Sattelstütze ist eine Gravity Dropper (4" multi position). Da ich eine Variostütze haben wollte, gab`s keine wirkliche Alternative bei einem Sattelstützenmass von 26,8mm. Die Gravity Dropper habe ich gebraucht erstanden und dann von 27,2mm auf 26,8mm abgedreht (das geht, da das Sattelrohr nicht gerade Leichtbau ist ). Von der Funktion und Haltbarkeit ist die Gravity Dropper meiner Meinung nach super (komplett zerlegbar, schmutzunempfindlich,....) Funktioniert seit mehr als 1000km ohne Probleme .
> Aber, stimmt schon: es gibt ästhetisch hübschere Vario Stützen (halt nicht für 26,8mm).


 Ahhhh gut zu wissen  an meinem Old-Slayer habe ich auch 26,8 mm


----------



## RMB-Rider (18. Oktober 2012)

Heute erste Tour nach meinem großen Umbau!

Fährt sich geil!


----------



## friesengeist70 (20. Oktober 2012)

element race ;-)


----------



## LNowak0612 (24. Oktober 2012)




----------



## blutbuche (25. Oktober 2012)

ooohhh jeeeeehhhhhh ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (25. Oktober 2012)

Ist das ein 29 Zoll? Nee, kann mich nicht daran gewöhnen ...


----------



## LNowak0612 (25. Oktober 2012)

TwentyNEIN?
-Doch!


----------



## nrgmac (25. Oktober 2012)

Fahreigenschaften sind eine Sache, Optik die andere! 
Sollte das 2013 Element oder Instinct in S nicht sogar mit 650b kommen oder bleibt das alleine dem Alti vorbehalten? Kleine Rahmen mit diesen riesen Rädern sehen leider echt bescheiden aus und die Vorteile sollten bei einem Sitzzwerg im Minirahmen eher dürftig ausfallen.


----------



## LNowak0612 (25. Oktober 2012)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Fahreigenschaften sind eine Sache, Optik die andere!
> Sollte das 2013 Element oder Instinct in S nicht sogar mit 650b kommen oder bleibt das alleine dem Alti vorbehalten? Kleine Rahmen mit diesen riesen Rädern sehen leider echt bescheiden aus und die Vorteile sollten bei einem Sitzzwerg im Minirahmen eher dürftig ausfallen.



1. Ja, Instinct in 650B
2.  Jene Optik ist eben eine von Geschmack und Gewohnheit abhängige Sache. Außerdem kann ein Rocky nicht _bescheiden_ aussehen!!!


----------



## Dome_2001 (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich kann mich einfach optisch an die 29 Zöller nicht gewöhnen. Sieht bei kleinen Rahmen und Fahrern echt lustig aus ... Funktion kann ich nicht bewerten. Bin noch nie eins gefahren


----------



## nrgmac (25. Oktober 2012)

LNowak0612 schrieb:


> Außerdem kann ein Rocky nicht _bescheiden_ aussehen!!!



Ansichtssache und Schei**e darf man ja hier nicht schreiben! 
Soviel zu dem


----------



## blutbuche (25. Oktober 2012)




----------



## mohrstefan (27. Oktober 2012)

Das aufgesetze hat ein ende gefunden bzw juckt mich nicht mehr


----------



## JoeDesperado (30. Oktober 2012)

ich weiß, das hier ist der gallery-thread...aber immerhin ist ein SXC im bild und es geht um das "foto des tages". ein klick auf "gefällt mir" würde mir da schon sehr helfen, danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ninjatune (30. Oktober 2012)

hallo...........
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1217206


----------



## argonrocc (11. November 2012)

Familienausflug.... 

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1254441]
	
[/URL]


----------



## spatzel (11. November 2012)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich einfach optisch an die 29 Zöller nicht gewöhnen. Sieht bei kleinen Rahmen und Fahrern echt lustig aus ... Funktion kann ich nicht bewerten. Bin noch nie eins gefahren



....dann solltest du das einfach mal machen....;-)


----------



## nrgmac (11. November 2012)

Könnte im Gravity-Bereich schwierig werden. Für CC bis max AM ist das evtl., je nach Körpergröße, noch von Vorteil, darüber hinaus wird es langsam sinnfrei!


----------



## na!To (11. November 2012)

argonrocc schrieb:


> Familienausflug....
> 
> [url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1254441]
> 
> [/URL]


Hübsch hübsch


----------



## blutbuche (23. November 2012)

örgs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freefall79 (26. November 2012)

Aus klein...






... mach' groß:






Die Race Face XYZero ist auch schon unterwegs, damit die Thomson da raus kann. Unglaublich, die Marzocchi Forke ist auch wieder vom Service zurück (das 2. Mal in diesem Jahr). Hätte nicht vor Weihnachten damit gerechnet. 

Kann also das Altmetall auch wieder bewegt werden.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (27. November 2012)

Ich hab mir auch mal ein Rocky zusammengeschraubt. Für Sommer 2013 kommt noch mehr Plastik ans Rad in Form von einem DT Swiss XRC 950 LRS.


----------



## nrgmac (27. November 2012)

Löst im Vergleich zu dem SW-Bild vorher eine leichte Reizüberflutung aus, oder?


----------



## peterbe (27. November 2012)

wenn ich die letzten beiden RÃ¤der sehe, bin ich mehr denn je froh, auf 29 Zoll umgestiegen zu sein...

Hardtail:




Schnell und leicht (9,2kg)

Element





mein altes Element darf jetzt endgÃ¼ltig seinen Platz im Pensionistenheim bekommen â und obwohl ich einige wunderbare Urlaube, Touren und viele tausend km Ã¼ber unsere Hometrails damit gefahren bin, muss ich eindeutig eingestehen, dass die moderne Technik und groÃe RÃ¤der besser funktionieren...





(in dieser Ausbaustufe war das Element eh nur noch ResteteiletrÃ¤ger (schlimm, so lange Bremsleitungen...)


----------



## bestmove (27. November 2012)

peterbe schrieb:


> wenn ich die letzten beiden Räder sehe, bin ich mehr denn je froh, auf 29 Zoll umgestiegen zu sein...



Deine Sattelstellung erklärt warum du auf 29er umgestiegen bist


----------



## MWU406 (27. November 2012)

@peterbe
Wie tief stecken denn Deine Sattelstüzen im Rahmen und wie groß bist Du? Ich hab ein Old-Slayer in 20,5" bei 1,98cm, aber so extrem wie bei Dir sieht es da nicht aus. Bei den Rocky stört mich ein wenig der lange Überstand des Sitzrohres über dem Oberrohr bei den großen Größen. Andere Marken haben da eine Verstrebung und bei meinem Slayer gabs da auch schon Bruch...


----------



## blutbuche (28. November 2012)

:d


----------



## peterbe (29. November 2012)

So, jetzt ist das Rad fertig aufgebaut und hat seine Testphase mit Bravour bestanden: Echte Trailrakete, die 120mm-Gabel ist ausreichend stabil und der Hinterbau macht den Boden zu Butter. Mit den breiten Reifen ist es jetzt voll wintertauglich.
Zu den Sattelauszugslängen: kurz gesagt: Rahmen hält. Außerdem ist es ein Rocky. Und wenn vor Jahren mal ein Ur-Slyer gebrochen ist, das kann passieren, ich habe allerdings die Erfahrung egmacht in unserer Bike-Gruppe, dass meist mangelnde Fahrtechnik (Mit vollem Gewicht auf dem Sattel über derbes Geläuf) jeden Rahmen ruinieren kann, auch die stabilsten gussetunterstützten Sattelrohre. Ich hatte bei meinen Rädern, die meist die Sattelstützen am Anschalg haben, noch nie Probleme.


----------



## blutbuche (29. November 2012)

als normales mtb  würd es mir sehr gut gefallen .


----------



## MWU406 (29. November 2012)

@peterbe

wenns nur Ur-Slayer gewesen wären. Slayer SXC sind auch nicht die haltbarsten... Aber bei Rocky innerhalb der Garantie kein Problem. Außerhalb wirds eh Zeit für ein neues Rad oder einen guten Schweißer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (30. November 2012)

So, heute ist der Schinken fertig geworden. Wenn ich am Sonntag dazu fähig bin, gibt´s mal ´ne kleine Testrunde. Bin sehr gespannt. Vor allem auf die Bremse. Fein ist es wieder geworden. Wegem kaputten Rücken sollen die Spacer so erstmal bleiben


----------



## dunkelradler (1. Dezember 2012)

Letzte Bilder meines Rocky :





Ich werde es jetzt bald komplett zurückbauen und in Einzelteilen im IBC bikemarkt verkaufen. Falls also jemand von euch Interesse an einem neuwertigen Rahmen (mit allen Papieren), der FOX Vanilla 125R, einem extra Schwingen / Hinterbau (mit Lagern) hat, könnt ihr euch schonmal melden .
Los gehts mit der 26.8mm Gravity Dropper (ist im bikemarkt):







interessant sicherlich auch für ältere Rocky Rahmen für die es keine Variostützen gibt......


----------



## mohrstefan (6. Dezember 2012)

@ dunkelradler danke :-()


----------



## blaubaer (7. Dezember 2012)

am besten die Auslöse mechanik der GravityDropper nach hinten drehen  
sonst besteht bruchgefahr bei der Stütze...


----------



## gorgo (7. Dezember 2012)

Mein Rocky mit neuen flinken Rädern 
Muss mir mal angewöhnen ne Diggi Cam mitzunehmen.
Bei der Quali bekommt man ja Augenkrebs


----------



## mohrstefan (7. Dezember 2012)

blaubaer schrieb:


> am besten die Auslöse mechanik der GravityDropper nach hinten drehen
> sonst besteht bruchgefahr bei der Stütze...


Ahhh OK


----------



## ChuckNoland (8. Dezember 2012)

Von der heutigen Schneerunde!Scheen wars!


----------



## blaubaer (9. Dezember 2012)

ich wär froh, es hätte weniger Schnee, bei uns  ...


----------



## blechfisch (9. Dezember 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. Dezember 2012)

Sehr schön Bikes hier.

Mein Slayer mit neu lackierter und beklebter Gabel.
Ich finde es doch viel besser als das alte Fox Titan


----------



## basti.rlp (9. Dezember 2012)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Sehr schön Bikes hier.
> 
> Mein Slayer mit neu lackierter und beklebter Gabel.
> Ich finde es doch viel besser als das alte Fox Titan



schick, was bringt's auf die Waage? Mein Aufbau ist ähnlich und liegt bei 14,8 ... will aber die 13 vorm Komma. Jetzt kommt bei mir wohl wieder ein RP23, der Mudy Marry runter und die Saint wird durch ne XTR getauscht. Damit schaff ich den Wert von ca. 13,8 (allerdings mit 180er Talas).


----------



## Dome_2001 (9. Dezember 2012)

Ich finde es geil!! Sche** aufs Gewicht!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Dezember 2012)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> Ich finde es geil!! Sche** aufs Gewicht!!


----------



## Sw!tch (10. Dezember 2012)




----------



## mohrstefan (10. Dezember 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (10. Dezember 2012)




----------



## culoduro (12. Dezember 2012)

Noch'n schweres... 

(Zum Tourenfahren im Sommer dann aber doch vorne mit High Roller 2, der Baron ist bisschen heftig zum hochkurbeln)


----------



## Dome_2001 (13. Dezember 2012)

Auch leider geil ...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. Dezember 2012)

@ bast.rlp
ja 14,7 bringt meins auch auf die Waage. In 19 Zoll.


----------



## Beefe (27. Dezember 2012)

Hier mein SS
Aktuelles gewicht 15.6
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1278518


----------



## noie95 (11. Januar 2013)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Sehr schön Bikes hier.
> 
> Mein Slayer mit neu lackierter und beklebter Gabel.
> Ich finde es doch viel besser als das alte Fox Titan



hallo,
sieht echt toll aus die schwarze gabel. hast du das selbst lackiert, oder irgendwo machen lassen?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. Januar 2013)

Danke! Die habe ich selber lackiert und dann neue Aufkleber bei Toxoholics bestellt.
Abkleben, schön stossfester Auspufflack und los gehts.
So habe ich auch die Umlenkhebel und einen Hinterbau bei unseren Sundays gemacht. Hält immernoch bombenfest.


----------



## mohrstefan (13. Januar 2013)




----------



## Soulbrother (13. Januar 2013)

​


----------



## blaubaer (13. Januar 2013)

genial 









der hinterreifen ist verkehrt rum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (13. Januar 2013)

sehr geil!!


----------



## Freefall79 (13. Januar 2013)

Black Beauty... fast zu schade zum Schrubben


----------



## worrest-t (13. Januar 2013)

@mohrstefan: 
Das Alti ist wirklich ein schöner funtioneller Aufbau geworden. Verstehe das ganze geflame im Allmountain Bilder Thread nicht. Für mich könnts zwar auch bisschen weniger Funktionalität sein, aber einen Altirahmen macht so schnell nichts unansehnlich. Echt Klasse deine Pfeile 

  @Soulbrother:

Das Element ist echt ne granate, am meisten begeistert mich jedoch das Gewicht. Mein Speedbike (Rennradrahmen) mit Alu Rahmen sonst alles Carbon und Singlespeed kommt auf 7,5 Kilo. Da ist dein geländegängiges Gefährt fast gleich so schwer, dürfte aber wesentlich megr Spaßpotential bieten. Top 

Gruß

worrest-t


----------



## mohrstefan (13. Januar 2013)

worrest-t schrieb:


> @_mohrstefan_:
> Das Alti ist wirklich ein schöner funtioneller Aufbau geworden. Verstehe das ganze geflame im Allmountain Bilder Thread nicht. Für mich könnts zwar auch bisschen weniger Funktionalität sein, aber einen Altirahmen macht so schnell nichts unansehnlich. Echt Klasse deine Pfeile
> 
> 
> ...


Was habe ich gelacht , über die Allmountain Bande


----------



## worrest-t (13. Januar 2013)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Was habe ich gelacht , Ã¼ber die Allmountain Bande



Hehe die Eisdielenpropheten ð


----------



## neikless (14. Januar 2013)

schöne Rennsemmel !


----------



## nrgmac (14. Januar 2013)

Es gibt doch noch schöne (Element)-Bikes von RM!!!!


----------



## Dr. Faust (21. Januar 2013)




----------



## na!To (21. Januar 2013)

Ist zwar ne Galerie, aber was solls, ich bin mal so dreist:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (21. Januar 2013)

Ich hab heute auch ´ne Powdertour gemacht.


----------



## cleiende (28. Januar 2013)

Einer der "holy grails" unter den Rädern klassischer MTB-Marken


----------



## Giuliano.B (30. Januar 2013)

Sehr fein. Da mach ich mit . Ich hab viele Jahre gewartet bis mir so ein Rahmen in die Hände fiel


----------



## Learoy (8. Februar 2013)

Ich habs nicht so mit den modernen Formen.





Teileliste gibts hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10232059&postcount=1075


----------



## Giuliano.B (9. Februar 2013)

Sehr geil. Würde mir auch gefallen. Falls ich nochmal Zuwachs im Fuhrpark bekommen sollte, dann ein Youngtimerhardtail


----------



## argonrocc (9. Februar 2013)

na!To schrieb:


> Ist zwar ne Galerie, aber was solls, ich bin mal so dreist:



SchÃ¶nes Video! ð


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## big-p-fan (10. Februar 2013)

Brothers in dirt ... oder besser snow


----------



## na!To (10. Februar 2013)

argonrocc schrieb:


> SchÃ¶nes Video! ð


Danke!


----------



## Enzo2301 (24. Februar 2013)

Na dann möchte ich Neuling auch mal....


----------



## SchrottRox (24. Februar 2013)

Erkennt ihr es wieder?






Zum ersten Male durfte es weiter als 2m fliegen 

Als es vor ein paar Wochen noch schönes Wetter auf Sardinien gab, buchten wir nen Flug dorthin...

Herausgekommen ist immerhin ein Filmchen - wer ne halbe Stunde opfern will:


----------



## noie95 (24. Februar 2013)

schöner film!


----------



## Soulbrother (27. Februar 2013)

Ja,hat mir auch gut gefallen


----------



## Enzo2301 (4. März 2013)

Gestern mal die erste Ausfahrt gemacht in diesem Jahr...


----------



## mohrstefan (4. März 2013)

war wohl eine kleine


----------



## Enzo2301 (4. März 2013)

War so 2-3 Stunden unterwegs, war dann noch im Odenwald.


----------



## Soulbrother (4. März 2013)

​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teaser (4. März 2013)

Ich find die Reifen stark! Wenn mal wieder Geld da ist... und in 2.4 wär nett. Ach so, schönes Rad auch.


----------



## Soulbrother (4. März 2013)

2.4 würde nicht mehr im Hinterbau passen 

thx


----------



## mohrstefan (4. März 2013)

Verleg doch endlich mal die Bremsleitung gescheid am VR , ist doch keine Fox Gabel


----------



## Soulbrother (4. März 2013)

DU willst MIR was von gescheiter Verlegung erzählen ?!


----------



## mohrstefan (4. März 2013)

Na dann Feder mal ein, ich meine 145 mm


----------



## Teaser (4. März 2013)

Dachte auch eher für meine Klitsche Da müsste es passen.


----------



## Soulbrother (4. März 2013)

Ja mach ... skinwall rules


----------



## mohrstefan (4. März 2013)

so muß das bei Manitou, sonst knickt's und reibt


----------



## Soulbrother (4. März 2013)

NOT ... ich kann dir aus nunmehr 9-jähriger Manitou Gabel Nutzung mit hinten liegenden Bügeln versichern,daß da nix knickt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti.rlp (5. März 2013)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> NOT ... ich kann dir aus nunmehr 9-jähriger Manitou Gabel Nutzung mit hinten liegenden Bügeln versichern,daß da nix knickt



schickes Rad, aber Urlaub für den A**** ist der Sattel nicht? Schick sieht er aus, aber wirklich fahrbar ;D


----------



## mohrstefan (5. März 2013)

wenn es dier passt 
dann habe ich die letzten 7 Jahre wohl irgendwas...........!?

love the ride


----------



## Miklo (5. März 2013)




----------



## Soulbrother (5. März 2013)

Schickes Grün! 



basti.rlp schrieb:


> schickes Rad, aber Urlaub für den A**** ist der Sattel nicht? Schick sieht er aus, aber wirklich fahrbar ;D



Sehr gut fahrbar sogar,für mich jedenfalls machts keinen Unterschied ob der SLR gepolstert ist oder nicht.Ich hab eher Probleme mit weichen Sätteln.



mohrstefan schrieb:


> wenn es dier passt
> dann habe ich die letzten 7 Jahre wohl irgendwas...........!?
> 
> love the ride



So siehts aus!


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. März 2013)

keile Farbe


----------



## Elefantenvogel (5. März 2013)

Gabs die so oder selber lackieren lassen? @ Soulbrother: Dein Alti Aufbau ist echt geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miklo (5. März 2013)

Farbe gabs so zu kaufen ist das 2010er Altitude 30.


----------



## Brainman (8. März 2013)

Gier siegt über Vernunft


----------



## na!To (9. März 2013)

Hähä 

Bin auf das Endprodukt gespannt.


----------



## crossboss (9. März 2013)

das kenn ich


gestern 1. Ausflug in die Hüchten


----------



## mrwulf (21. März 2013)

Ein Rocky am Rhein....im trüben März. 
Der Frühling darf jetzt kommen


----------



## Miklo (24. März 2013)




----------



## numinisflo (31. März 2013)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Ein Rocky am Rhein....im trüben März.
> Der Frühling darf jetzt kommen



Wundervolles Bike.

So würde mein Element auch aussehen.


----------



## Lateralus87 (1. April 2013)

Mal mein Alti von 2012 mit ein paar kleinen Umbauten.


----------



## freebiker_yam (3. April 2013)

Moin, will mein Rocky auch mal vorstellen:

2006er New Slayer Spezial Edition:

Gruß
aus dem Bergischen Land


----------



## Lateralus87 (3. April 2013)

Nice!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (5. April 2013)

Umbauarbeiten sind abgeschlossen


----------



## Elefantenvogel (5. April 2013)

Nice!
Haha du hast ja sogar so ein plüsch dingsda um die vorderradnabe


----------



## mohrstefan (5. April 2013)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Nice!
> Haha du hast ja sogar so ein plüsch dingsda um die vorderradnabe


 und am HR  halten immer sauber


----------



## FastForward58 (5. April 2013)




----------



## FastForward58 (5. April 2013)

Entgegen dem Bild habe ich  seid ein paar Monaten eine Hammerschmidt dran.
@ Mohrhuhn: Nicht böse sein aber Nabenreiniger gehen mal garnicht. Dann lieber öfter putzen.


----------



## FastForward58 (5. April 2013)

ähm Entschuldigung Mohrstefan nicht ...huhn.


----------



## mohrstefan (5. April 2013)

kein theme !! über den Vivid habe ich mier auch so gedanken gemacht !!!
aber wie ich meine,ein kluge endscheidung,lieber FOX rc4 COIL !!!
ansonsten FastForward58, uneingeschrängt GEIL !!!!


----------



## basti.rlp (5. April 2013)

Erzähl mal was du so vom Vivid hälst. Ich bin immer mehr zufrieden, da das Set-up immer besser wird. 

LG


----------



## FastForward58 (6. April 2013)

also bisher hat mich der Vivid Air nicht enttäuscht. 
Bisher hält er, Performance im Vergleich zum RP23 haushoch 
überlegen, Fahrwerk ist variabel, Luft rein raus, eben wie ich es 
brauche. 
Mir war es eben auch wichtig das Gesamtgewicht meines Bikes
trotz Hammerschmidt niedrig zu halten, und das ist mir mit 14,6kg
gelungen. 
Ich muss ja auch mal 1-2 Stunden Bergauf fahren können. 
Und dass das mit einem Bergab knaller geht finde ich super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (6. April 2013)

Mach doch mal ein Bild mit der Hammerschmidt.
Würde mich als ganzes mal interessieren.
So wie es jetzt auf dem Bild zu sehen ist gefällt es mir wirklich sehr gut.


----------



## FastForward58 (6. April 2013)

jo mach ich.


----------



## Brainman (7. April 2013)

10° + und Sonne, da muß man ja raus


----------



## FastForward58 (7. April 2013)

oh ha, dass ist mal ein klasse Klassiker.


----------



## big-p-fan (7. April 2013)

Vor allem die Gabel... 
Seiner Zeit wurde sie von der sogenannten Fachpresse als nahezu unfahrbar eingestuft weil viel zu weich. Aber dennoch wollte sie jeder haben. 

Geiles Bike!


----------



## Soulbrother (8. April 2013)

Endlich hat mein Pipeline hier mal Gesellschaft bekommen ... SUPER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (8. April 2013)

Tolles Bike erstmal . Warum kombinierst du Xking mit Stahlfederdämpfer. Ist mir nicht ganz schlüssig aber ansonsten klasse



mohrstefan schrieb:


> Umbauarbeiten sind abgeschlossen


----------



## Brainman (8. April 2013)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Endlich hat mein Pipeline hier mal Gesellschaft bekommen ... SUPER



Wir könne ja nen Fanclub gründen  

Dank dem Marzocchi Fahrwerk fährt es sich auch super


----------



## crossboss (8. April 2013)

Aktuelles Salayer Bild aus Finale vom Samstag


----------



## mohrstefan (8. April 2013)

ist doch ein geniales Reifchen !!


----------



## crossboss (8. April 2013)

ja für AM Touren gerade noch finde ich, aber ich hatte zu oft Plattfüße damit und wechselte auf MK 2,4 und RQ 2,4


----------



## Ninjatune (8. April 2013)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Umbauarbeiten sind abgeschlossen


 hahahhahahhah.......putzringe...ein noob.......wieviele Fahrräder willst du noch verunstalten ?


----------



## Brainman (8. April 2013)

Die Teile hat ich früher an meinem Bonanza Rad


----------



## Soulbrother (8. April 2013)

Brainman schrieb:


> Dank dem Marzocchi Fahrwerk fährt es sich auch super


Prima,das freut mich!





Brainman schrieb:


> Wir könne ja nen Fanclub gründen


----------



## crossboss (9. April 2013)

Ich find dein Pipeline optisch megageil


----------



## mohrstefan (9. April 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> Ich find dein Pipeline optisch megageil


 stimmt  nur fahren sich die "alten" Teile alt auch so !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (10. April 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> Ich find dein Pipeline optisch megageil



thx ... und das Fahren damit macht auch nach wie vor immer noch verdammt viel Spass


----------



## numinisflo (11. April 2013)

Hier mal die letzten Bilder meines Blizzards 20th Anniversary Edition:

Das war der erste Ausflug mit dem Bike.
Freiburg, Breisgau:






Wunderbarer Ausflug.
Corvara, Sella Ronda:









Das Blizzard wird einem neuen Gefährt weichen. Daher ist es gerade bei ebay erhältlich. 
Schade zwar, aber die Vorfreude steigt auch langsam...

Schöne Grüße

Flo


----------



## mohrstefan (11. April 2013)

Wow , Panorama/Urlaub !!


----------



## Astaroth (11. April 2013)

Der Anblick der Marmolada ist jedesmal Atemberaubend!


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (12. April 2013)

Mit neuem LRS und Gabel 









MFG


----------



## basti.rlp (12. April 2013)

ZTR Flow ist auch meine erste Wahl wenn ich weiterhin optimieren würde.


----------



## blaubaer (12. April 2013)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Mit neuem LRS und Gabel
> 
> MFG


 

 



und... der erste eindruck von der Gabel ?


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (12. April 2013)

Heute war Jungernfahrt. Ziemlich bitter im Büro zu hocken und auf den Feierabend zu warten...
Hab die Gabel erst einmal nach den Empfehlungen von BOS eingestellt und dann ab auf meine Feierabendrunde. Das Setup passt mir ganz gut. Ich bin begeistert. Nächste Runde wird dann ausgedehnter mit mehr Zeit zum probieren.

MFG


----------



## bestmove (12. April 2013)

Die Gabel würde schon rein optisch meinem Slayer viel besser stehen  
Sehr geiles Update Benjamin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (13. April 2013)

...  bremse endlich entlüftet - willingen , wir kommen


----------



## Brainman (14. April 2013)

Dämpfer getauscht und ne anständige Runde gedreht. Hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## mohrstefan (14. April 2013)

Wow


----------



## na!To (14. April 2013)

Sehr geil!


----------



## njoerd (15. April 2013)

Mist. Ich hätte mir besser den Rahmen kaufen, anstatt den Dämpfer zu verkaufen, sollen. Tolles Rad


----------



## mohrstefan (30. April 2013)

X-Line Style.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beefe (30. April 2013)

Slayer SS 15,5 kg
Hier mit der part Liste :
http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1353465


----------



## Switchy (1. Mai 2013)

Das von meiner besseren hälfte. Neue Gabel, neuer LRS und Steuersatz.





To do: Spacerturm "verschönern", anderer Vorbau, Bremsleitungen kürzen.


----------



## hugolost (1. Mai 2013)

Saison kann beginnen.


----------



## numinisflo (2. Mai 2013)

Das RMX ist immer noch einer der schönsten Rahmen überhaupt.
Wie man sowas verkaufen konnte ist mir im Nachgang absolut schleierhaft.
Na ja was solls, jetzt kommt was neues.

Hier mal wieder mein SS in Whistler, Bild vom letzten September. Wie gern wäre ich in Canada...


----------



## MWU406 (6. Mai 2013)

Saison-Eröffnung Grünhütte:


----------



## noie95 (6. Mai 2013)

MWU406 schrieb:


> Saison-Eröffnung Grünhütte:



die radl sind bestimmt aus gärtringen


----------



## MWU406 (7. Mai 2013)

klar, wie die meisten Frorider-hbg-Rädle auch


----------



## Till_Mann (20. Mai 2013)

Ein sehr matschiges Pfingstwochenende in Frankreich, Bikepark Lac Blanc.


----------



## extrahottabasco (23. Mai 2013)

rahmen ersteigert, aufgebaut, 10km gefahren, verkauft.
unfassbar weich, das ding. schön, aber wabbelig.
schade.


----------



## blutbuche (30. Mai 2013)

mal wieder  meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenutzerAndi (2. Juni 2013)

Wie gut, dass meins braun ist. Da sieht man den Schlamm nicht so 
Sehr schönes Rad...


----------



## Pecoloco (12. Juni 2013)

Hier mal Mein Rocky Möhrchen:


----------



## mohrstefan (12. Juni 2013)

So so Möhrchen 
da Bleibt mie ja der Leberkäse im Halse stecken , in meiner Mittagspause


----------



## Pecoloco (12. Juni 2013)

Haha. Da taucht es gleich auf aus den Untiefen


----------



## numinisflo (12. Juni 2013)

Ich find dein Flatline total geil.
Bin leider noch nie ein Flatline WC gefahren fällt mir dabei auf...


----------



## mohrstefan (12. Juni 2013)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Ich find dein Flatline total geil.
> Bin leider noch nie ein Flatline WC gefahren fällt mir dabei auf...


glückn gehabt , nur die neuen sollen JA gehen  ?


----------



## mrwulf (13. Juni 2013)

Update an meinem RSL.









Ich habe jetzt vorne eine Fox F120 verbaut. Das hätte ich schon früher machen sollen. Das Fahrverhalten ist nicht mehr so ultranervös wie mit der 100er Gabel und der Unterschied von gerade mal 20mm mehr Federweg in der Abfahrt ist einfach erstaunlich. Die Gabel schluckt ja alles weg  

Die 120er Gabel passt auch irgendwie besser zum Hinterbau, der sich schon immer nach mehr als nur 98mm Federweg angefühlt hat.

Wenn jetzt meine MSL Wippe und Schraubenset kommt (längerer RP23 Dämpfer liegt schon bereit), dann habe ich hinten auch 120mm Federweg und mein RSL ist zum MSL mutiert.

Ich bin gespannt


----------



## ma.schino (13. Juni 2013)

...und lenkwinkel/fahrverhalten ist so wie vorher...


----------



## MaV3RiX (13. Juni 2013)

ma.schino schrieb:


> ...und lenkwinkel/fahrverhalten ist so wie vorher...



nö, der lenkwinkel bleibt flacher. durch den umbau federt der hinterbau weiter ein, aber nicht weiter aus. die änderung kommt also nur durch die längere gabel. 
ich hab den umbau übrigens auch gemacht und das war mit die beste veränderung an meinem bike bisher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (14. Juni 2013)

gefällt


----------



## Soulbrother (17. Juni 2013)

Element DH t.o nun komplett mit altersgerechteren Parts versehen ...


----------



## crossboss (17. Juni 2013)

Es tut ja mal echt gut, mal wieder so was schönes altes zu sehen. 
Was fürn Baujahr????
Ich habe noch nen T.o. von 1999


----------



## Soulbrother (17. Juni 2013)

1998er Element DH t.o


----------



## gobo (17. Juni 2013)

souly,was ist den das für ne gabel??


----------



## Brainman (17. Juni 2013)

gobo schrieb:


> souly,was ist den das für ne gabel??


  Manitou "Millenium"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (17. Juni 2013)

Ich liebe dein Element Axel. 
Wunderbares Rad. Man könnte sagen es ist nun perfekt.


----------



## Soulbrother (17. Juni 2013)

gobo schrieb:


> souly,was ist den das für ne gabel??







Wie Brainman schon richtig sagt ist das eine X-VERT "Millennium" ... ein limitiertes Sondermodell zur Jahrtausendwende welches allerdings nie im freien Handel erhältlich war,paradoxerweise aber in den Katalogen aufgeführt war mit einem UVP 2600,-DM !  
Sie hat 120mm,Carboncasting,Druck- u. Zugstufe und 20mm-Achse.

Meine hat zusätzlich noch ein Tuning bekommen und eine Ti -Feder

Im darauffolgenden Jahr gab es sie dann unlimitiert u. frei verkäuflich als "Supernova" mit roten decals.




numinisflo schrieb:


> Man könnte sagen es ist nun perfekt.



... seh ich genauso!


----------



## Brainman (17. Juni 2013)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Im darauffolgenden Jahr gab es sie dann unlimitiert u. frei verkäuflich als "Supernova" mit roten decals.




Die sieht dann so aus:


----------



## crossboss (19. Juni 2013)

es lebe das Besondere


----------



## daniel1234 (21. Juni 2013)

Mein T.O.


----------



## na!To (24. Juni 2013)

Eigentlich ganz hübsch!

Aber die SLR Laufräder passen so garnicht in das Bike.


----------



## hugolost (28. Juni 2013)




----------



## gobo (29. Juni 2013)

die gabel ist schon lecker und würde sich im flow bestimmt gut machen!

hugolost:slayer ist ja nicht schlecht aber was mich etwas nerven würde ist die zugverlegung!!!


----------



## hugolost (29. Juni 2013)

Geht leider nicht besser.


----------



## Soulbrother (29. Juni 2013)

@gobo

Ja,fürs FLOW war die auch wie gemacht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (29. Juni 2013)

souly sehr geil!!!!
ja bin am überlegen einen oldschool aufbau zu machen oder doch mehr modern!?bin mir noch nicht so sicher.


----------



## Brainman (6. Juli 2013)

Kleines update:
Neuer Lenker, neue Bremse, neue Schaltung


----------



## fabs8 (12. Juli 2013)

Bissl Spass haben und fit werden... 
Auch wenn die Jungen mir davon fahren....


----------



## BergabHeizer (12. Juli 2013)

Alles noch einstellen dann geht´s auf Piste


----------



## Brainman (12. Juli 2013)

Nicht schlecht


----------



## mystical_meo (18. Juli 2013)

Eeendlich darf ich mich auch einreihen 





Gruß
Franco


----------



## mohrstefan (18. Juli 2013)




----------



## Brainman (18. Juli 2013)

schickes Teil


----------



## Giuliano.B (19. Juli 2013)

Porn. Das ist die 180er Fox?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mystical_meo (19. Juli 2013)

@all

Freut mich, dass es gefällt. Live wirkt das Bike weitaus besser.
Generell finde ich, dass das Slayer auf Bildern ein wenig unter geht.



Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Porn. Das ist die 180er Fox?



Jupp, ist die 180er Fox Float (2014). 

Gruß
Franco


----------



## numinisflo (20. Juli 2013)

Das ist ein absolutes Spitzenbike. Die goldenen Teile gefallen mir persönlich nicht, aber das sind nur Details. Insgesamt sehr geil und super aufgebaut. Ich würde das Slayer auch gerne mal probefahren.


----------



## Giuliano.B (21. Juli 2013)

Heute wieder ´ne längere Runde gemacht um fit für die Dolomiten zu sein


----------



## basti.rlp (22. Juli 2013)

Hi,

selten, kommt aber dennoch vor - ein Bild von mir in "Action"







Liebe Grüße,
Sebastian.


----------



## Learoy (23. Juli 2013)

Ich kann mit den modernen Rockys immer noch nix anfangen, wobei sie sich bestimmt klasse fahren.


----------



## gobo (23. Juli 2013)

slayer ist hammer geil!!!!!!fast schon zu schade um damit zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (23. Juli 2013)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> selten, kommt aber dennoch vor - ein Bild von mir in "Action"
> 
> ...



nice!


----------



## mohrstefan (23. Juli 2013)

gobo schrieb:


> slayer ist hammer geil!!!!!!fast schon zu schade um damit zu fahren.


NEIN Ballern


----------



## numinisflo (23. Juli 2013)

Learoy schrieb:


> Ich kann mit den modernen Rockys immer noch nix anfangen, wobei sie sich bestimmt klasse fahren.



 Ein Traum.


----------



## RetroRocky (24. Juli 2013)

Learoy schrieb:


> Ich kann mit den modernen Rockys immer noch nix anfangen, wobei sie sich bestimmt klasse fahren.



oh, mein Ex-Rocky - extrem schön geworden...
- und neue Rockys wer braucht die schon,
mir reichen meine alten ;-)

Grüße Retrorocky


----------



## hugolost (28. August 2013)




----------



## ma.schino (28. August 2013)

Ahaaaaaa!!!


----------



## gobo (29. August 2013)

finde den leitungs wirrwarr passt nicht so ganz aber sonst schön.


----------



## hugolost (30. August 2013)

Geht leider nicht anders. Oder ich weiß nicht wie.


----------



## Brainman (30. August 2013)

Unterm Oberrohr z.B. würde ich die Leitungen mit einem Schrumpfschlauch zusammenhalten.


----------



## nrgmac (30. August 2013)

Und die Bremse danach neu entlüften und bei jeder Wartung alles auf Anfang???
Versuch einfach mal schwarzes PVC-Klebeband, welches jeder Elektriker benutzt. 
Billig, sieht nahezu nahtlos aus wenn es sauber geklebt wird und kann jederzeit wieder entfernt werden ohne Schäden zu hinterlassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jpvv (10. September 2013)

BergabHeizer schrieb:


> Alles noch einstellen dann geht´s auf Piste



Schön!


----------



## mex racer (13. September 2013)

Bin jetzt auch Stolzer Rocky Besitzer 



Altitude 770 MSL Rally Edition


----------



## na!To (13. September 2013)

Viel Spass damit!


----------



## mohrstefan (13. September 2013)

Wow,Rocky's neue Trail Waffe


----------



## nrgmac (13. September 2013)

Was´n dat für eine Schluppe unterm Tretlager??


----------



## PrimeX (13. September 2013)

mex racer schrieb:


> Bin jetzt auch Stolzer Rocky Besitzer
> 
> 
> 
> Altitude 770 MSL Rally Edition



Oa Neid! Wo hast du es gekauft und wieviel hast du bezahlt?


----------



## Geißbock__ (13. September 2013)

Mal ein Rennrad von Rocky Mountain


----------



## mex racer (16. September 2013)

Fotos in freier Wildbahn. Bin echt begeistert von Altitude fühle mich schon richt wohl auf dem Bike.


----------



## carlohanke (6. Oktober 2013)

Moin,

ich habe dieses Jahr zwei Rockys aufgebaut, eins für meine Freundin und eins für mich.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1485671?in=set

Gruß Carlo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noie95 (6. Oktober 2013)

rocky mountain slayer sxc 70 bereit für den herbst...


----------



## Lateralus87 (6. Oktober 2013)

carlohanke schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe dieses Jahr zwei Rockys aufgebaut, eins für meine Freundin und eins für mich.
> 
> ...



Braucht deines bloß noch ein schwarzes Casting 
Hammer Teile!!!


----------



## mr320 (6. Oktober 2013)

@noie95

Hoffentlich hast Du beim Reifenwechsel mal unter dem Felgenband der EX 5.1 nachgeschaut. Hab ich irgendwann auch mal gemacht. Mit nem scheiß Ergebnis.


----------



## noie95 (6. Oktober 2013)

auje bitter


----------



## mohrstefan (6. Oktober 2013)

Ohh. habe die Teile  auch seit Jahren in gebrauch !?


----------



## na!To (6. Oktober 2013)

Das gute, alte DT Problem bei Felgen vom Baujahr 2007 - 2010


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugolost (7. Oktober 2013)

Hab Hinten auch noch die 5.1D drauf, aber bisher keine Risse.


----------



## mr320 (7. Oktober 2013)

2007er Baujahr, Vorderrad ist noch OK, ca. 3/4 der Felge sahen so aus, Bild ist nach gut 4 Jahren entstanden. Ich hab damals auch nicht schlecht geschaut.
Was soll's. Hat ihr Geld verdient! War auch nur mal als Hinweiß gedacht, jetzt wo die Bastelzeit bald wieder beginnt.


----------



## noie95 (7. Oktober 2013)

bei mir ist immer "bastelzeit"; 52 wochen lang!

... daher weiß ich das sie okay sind was risse im felgenbett angeht. dellen usw haben sie ordentlich, daher brauch ich eh bald neue lr. aber nach 22tkm darf das auch sein m m nach.
aber danke für deinen hinweiß!


----------



## crossboss (17. Oktober 2013)

mein Slayer im AM trimm


----------



## gobo (17. Oktober 2013)

so mit neuer front,gabel/steuersatz und vorbau.


----------



## Lateralus87 (17. Oktober 2013)

gobo schrieb:


> so mit neuer front,gabel/steuersatz und vorbau.



...und alle fragten sich "wo hat er nur diesen Garagentürgriff her" 

Geiler Hobel


----------



## gobo (18. Oktober 2013)

lach ja der war gut!

truvativ machts möglich!!sollte mal langsam das tor schwärzen weil es doch nicht mehr so schön aussieht!


----------



## zonoskar (18. Oktober 2013)

Mein altes Element LTD aus '99 (habe eigentlich nur der Rahmen noch):





und:





Mein altes Blizzard 1996 (in aufbau, so was das Rad mal aufgebaut):





Und mein neues Element aus 2012:


----------



## nrgmac (18. Oktober 2013)

Schöne Bilder!
Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen, aber im direkten (rein optischen) Vergleich schneidet das neue Element bescheiden ab! Wirkt wie ein Zwerg auf Steroiden. Da ist mir die alte Bauform mit ihren klaren, geraden Linien echt lieber.


----------



## gobo (18. Oktober 2013)

das element(alte)sieht richtig gut aus aber der sattel!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NobbyRalph (21. Oktober 2013)

So, nach ein paar Modifikationen möchte  ich mein Baby auch gerne hier einreihen


----------



## Elefantenvogel (23. Oktober 2013)




----------



## hotroder (25. Oktober 2013)

Altitude 770 MSL Rally Edition mit RS Pike und 2x10 Antrieb


----------



## hotroder (25. Oktober 2013)




----------



## bestmove (25. Oktober 2013)

Sehr schick, fehlt noch der Lenker in Monster green


----------



## hotroder (25. Oktober 2013)

Der war schon dran ... war aber too much ;-)


----------



## Elefantenvogel (26. Oktober 2013)

Würde noch ne schaltbare Kettenführung dran bauen, aber sonst klasse!


----------



## Deleted 10349 (26. Oktober 2013)

Treffen der Generationen ...



Altitude 70 in Small
Altitude 750 in Large


----------



## Ninjatune (28. Oktober 2013)

Meine Karre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (28. Oktober 2013)

Wo?


----------



## nrgmac (28. Oktober 2013)

Ist wohl ein GHOST?


----------



## Ninjatune (28. Oktober 2013)

sorry... habs verkackt, mit den Pic....Siehe mein Fotoalbum


----------



## NobbyRalph (28. Oktober 2013)

Ninjatune schrieb:


> sorry... habs verkackt, mit den Pic....Siehe mein Fotoalbum


 
Ich erlaub mir mal, das für Dich zu übernehmen 





Ein wirklich schönes, schlicht aufgebautes Gerät. Die Fahreigenschaften sind eh genial...


----------



## Dome_2001 (29. Oktober 2013)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Ist wohl ein GHOST?



Der war richtig gut!!


----------



## FastForward58 (31. Oktober 2013)

Mein Baby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## njoerd (31. Oktober 2013)

gefällt


----------



## crossboss (31. Oktober 2013)

heute auf Tour in Bielefeld


----------



## NobbyRalph (31. Oktober 2013)

FastForward58 schrieb:


> Mein Baby


 
Superstark!!!!


----------



## FastForward58 (1. November 2013)

Danke Dir.




NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Superstark!!!!


----------



## daniel1234 (1. November 2013)

Cirrus und Experience


----------



## peterbe (1. November 2013)

Cirrus: ein Traum. Da habe ich vor 20 Jahren im Shop stunden vorgestanden und mein magerer Lohn hat gereicht...


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (15. November 2013)

so, im vorerst finalen Aufbau nun noch mal für die Allgemeinheit:





Ziel war ein "farblich klassischer" Rocky-Aufbau, fahrfertig unter 12kg mit haupsächlichem Einsatz auf den Hometrails. Da der Rahmen aus Carbon und mit 650B sowie so schon ein Quantensprung für mich war, wollte ich Ihn auch gleich mit den für mich interessanten Neuentwicklungen aufbauen. XO1 und mit ein wenig zögern jetzt auch BrakeforceOne in Kombination mit einem wirklich leichten LR-Satz (1530gr) und weiterem Gewichtstuning bringen es jetzt auf 11,96 kg (puh, das war knapp) inkl. Pedals, Sigma Rox und Mudguard.

... und ja, über ne Pike denke ich schon nach... obwohl meine 34'er echt gut geht. CTD Remote fliegt noch raus, glaub ich, wird selten benutzt und sieht, nun ja, nicht so schön aus, sagen wir mal.


----------



## NobbyRalph (15. November 2013)

Ride-UnLTD schrieb:


> so, im vorerst finalen Aufbau nun noch mal für die Allgemeinheit:
> 
> .........
> 
> ...


 
Hammer!!! 11,96kg, da leg ich mich hin! 
Kannst Du schon was zur Performance der BF1 sagen?
Wäre die Pike noch leichter als die Fox?
MFG

PS: Immer wieder voill geil finde ich den Begrifff "vorerst finaler Aufbau"


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (15. November 2013)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Hammer!!! 11,96kg, da leg ich mich hin!
> Kannst Du schon was zur Performance der BF1 sagen?
> Wäre die Pike noch leichter als die Fox?
> MFG
> ...



Naja, so ein Projekt ist nie wirklich fertig. Kaum steht es, wirft wieder irgendein Hersteller ein Produkt auf den Markt, das leichter, schöner oder in irgendwas besser ist und deshalb sein muss...

BFO ist erst seit gestern dran, der Hebel liegt schon mal gut in der Hand. 

Ne Pike müsste ca. 150 gr. Ersparnis bringen, ich warte aber erstmal Infos zur DVO 160 mm Gabel ab, bevor ich das entscheide.

Hab das Bike mal als Bike der Woche-Vorschlag angemeldet, ein Rocky war da noch nie "Bike der Woche", oder? Also voten, bitte.


----------



## mohrstefan (15. November 2013)

PS: Immer wieder voill geil finde ich den Begrifff "vorerst finaler Aufbau"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (15. November 2013)

Noch besser wäre wie bei Software.
Version: 1.0 usw.
Dann könnte man auch gleich erkennen wie offt es upgedatet wurde


----------



## gobo (16. November 2013)

schmeiß ich das hier auch mal rein.
vorbau ist wieder geändert war doch etwas zu hoch.


----------



## NobbyRalph (16. November 2013)

gobo schrieb:


> schmeiß ich das hier auch mal rein.
> vorbau ist wieder geändert war doch etwas zu hoch.


 
Über Farben kann man (nicht) streiten  Aber das Bike ist geil !!


----------



## Lateralus87 (16. November 2013)

Final doch nur bis zum Release der neuen RF Next Carbon Kurbel :-D
Genialer Aufbau!


----------



## daniel1234 (17. November 2013)




----------



## homopus (17. November 2013)

Hier mal mein neues, nach der ersten Ausfahrt


----------



## Dome_2001 (18. November 2013)

daniel1234 schrieb:


>



Ich liebe es. War auch mein erstes Fully damals ... Schwelge in Nostalgie


----------



## Elefantenvogel (19. November 2013)

homopus schrieb:


> Hier mal mein neues, nach der ersten Ausfahrt



Selten so hässliche Pedale an einem schönen Fahrrad gesehen


----------



## homopus (19. November 2013)

Na klar die Kunststoffteile bleiben ganz bestimmt am Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (19. November 2013)

passend zum Rahmen !


----------



## crossboss (2. Dezember 2013)




----------



## Ro_bby (7. Dezember 2013)

Mein Altitude 750 MSL bei untergehender Sonne in El Paso (Texas,  USA)

*Sent from my LT26w using Forum Fiend v1.0.2.2.*


----------



## doctorska (20. Dezember 2013)

So jetzt ist es da mein Element 950 RSL


----------



## mrwulf (21. Dezember 2013)

Sieht klasse aus das Element.


----------



## nrgmac (24. Dezember 2013)

Aber nicht ganz unproblematisch.....







Some chimneys may not be compatible with 27.5" or 29" wheels yet. Have a happy and safe holiday, from the team at Rocky Mountain.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhiTh (26. Dezember 2013)

Um hier auch mal mein Baby vorzustellen:
Seit Ende August/Anfang September fahre ich dieses wunderschöne Altitude 750 MSL. Für mich war es ein großer Schritt von 120mm Federweg auf heute 150mm und 650B.

In der Zwischenzeit habe ich neben ein paar Kleinigkeiten (Griffe, Kettenstrebenschutz etc.) die gesamte Schaltung auf Sram X0 umgerüstet und den Laufradsatz ausgetauscht bzw. lassen. Der neue Laufradsatz besteht aus Acros 74/75 Naben, ZTR Flow EX Felgen und Sapim D-Light Speichen. So liegt das Gewicht des Bikes bei 12,9kg inkl. Pedale! Heute bin ich total begeistert und froh mich für dieses Rocky entschieden zu haben. (Ist übrigens auch mein erstes Rocky) 
Vielen Dank Frank von BB-Bike (HOTDODER) für die professionelle und stehts sehr gute Beratung.

Wünsche euch allen noch einen schönen 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag.

P.S.: Sorry, das Bild ist etwas überbelichtet


----------



## crossboss (26. Dezember 2013)

schickes bike, Dein MSL


----------



## Soulbrother (31. Dezember 2013)

Von ehemals 6 RM´s in 2013 ...













... sind noch 3 verblieben für 2014


In diesem Sinne,*GUTEN RUTSCH!   *


----------



## Brainman (31. Dezember 2013)

Dafür drei sehr schöne 

Allen einen GUTEN RUTSCH


----------



## nrgmac (1. Januar 2014)

Frohes Neues! 

Wir bleiben noch ein wenig treu


----------



## daniel1234 (14. Januar 2014)

Mein Altitude


----------



## crossboss (14. Januar 2014)

ach ich liebe diese alten Stahlböcke


----------



## hugolost (17. Januar 2014)

Muß mal anständige Bilder machen.


----------



## pndrev (25. Januar 2014)

Heute mal wieder artgerecht bewegt...


----------



## crossboss (25. Januar 2014)

heute im schön trocken gefrorenen Teutoburger Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (26. Januar 2014)




----------



## hugolost (26. Januar 2014)




----------



## mrwulf (30. Januar 2014)

Bei dem Spiel der schlammigen Rockies mach ich auch mal mit


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (30. Januar 2014)

Bei mir' wars eher staubig und trocken...


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Januar 2014)

andere Action!


----------



## crossboss (31. Januar 2014)




----------



## Miklo (4. Februar 2014)




----------



## Lateralus87 (6. Februar 2014)

Hey leutz, war heute mal beim rocky mountain and friends in München,  wegen paar teilen und hab gesehen das sie auf die vorjahresbikes bis zu 40% Rabatt geben. Vom Flatline bis zum vertex ist alles vertreten. 

Soll jetzt keine werbung sein, wollte es einfach mal erwähnen. 

Vg


----------



## rockyrider93 (24. Februar 2014)

falls aus der Kreuzung was rauskommt, adoptier ich dein "Roty Mountain"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Februar 2014)

rockyrider93 schrieb:


> falls aus der Kreuzung was rauskommt, adoptier ich dein "Roty Mountain"


----------



## gobo (24. Februar 2014)

na mit was dreckigem kann ich auch dienen.


----------



## Bavarian Biker (25. Februar 2014)




----------



## Bavarian Biker (25. Februar 2014)

Wollte auch mal was los werden.


----------



## hugolost (14. März 2014)

Jetzt mit Monarch.


----------



## Brainman (14. März 2014)

Schon älter aber fährt sich noch immer sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kooni81 (16. März 2014)

Heute mal wieder ne Ausfahrt mit dem Vertex:





Grüße aus dem Allgäu!


----------



## Giuliano.B (27. März 2014)

Im Moment noch auf dem Weg von den Philippinen nach Deutschland


----------



## gobo (27. März 2014)

sehr sehr schön!kann es sein das der dämpfer verkehrt herum eingebaut ist?


----------



## nrgmac (27. März 2014)

OMG, ein Dämpfer ohne die richtige Laufrichtung! 

Die Slayer, Element und RM9 sind top! 
Mit den Traktorreifen, egal welche Vorteile die auch immer haben, kann und will ich mich nicht anfreunden.


----------



## bestmove (27. März 2014)

@Brainman
Wasn das für ne Wippe? Selber gemacht oder nur die Farbe geändert?


----------



## Brainman (27. März 2014)

bestmove schrieb:


> @Brainman
> Wasn das für ne Wippe? Selber gemacht oder nur die Farbe geändert?



Fräsen lassen.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1353392?in=set


----------



## nrgmac (27. März 2014)

Hast damit quasi ein Slayer aus dem Element gemacht? 
Die 3D-Link Plates sind aber doch gar nicht mal so teuer, warum der Aufwand?


----------



## Brainman (27. März 2014)

Ist schon noch ein Element  nur ein bisschen mehr Federweg.
Wieso Aufwand ? Mit Hilfe von "Linkage" Größe bestimmt, Bestellen, Bezahlen, Fertig.
Man hat was eigenes und teurer war es sicher auch nicht.


----------



## Giuliano.B (27. März 2014)

nrgmac schrieb:


> OMG, ein Dämpfer ohne die richtige Laufrichtung!
> 
> Die Slayer, Element und RM9 sind top!
> Mit den Traktorreifen, egal welche Vorteile die auch immer haben, kann und will ich mich nicht anfreunden.


 
Ich hab die Tranktorräder früher auch immer belächelt. Genauso wie 24". Das RM9 bau ich weitgehenst wie original auf. Deshalb kommen auch Doublewides mit 2.7er schlappen drauf . Bin mal gespannt wie es sich fährt. Eigentlich ist es aber für die Wand im Wohnzimmer gedacht


----------



## Giuliano.B (3. April 2014)

Heute kamen einige neue Teile. Nur leider gemerkt das auch einige fehlen. Bremsleitungen sind zu kurz, Bremsadapter und eine 190er Scheibe mit Wave wie vorne müssen schonmal her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (4. April 2014)

bin gespannt wie es aussieht wenns fertig ist.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. April 2014)

ein kleines Lebenszeichen!
Der einzige noch fahrbare Rocky Mountain Rahmen den ich noch besitze. Da steht er warm und trocken und wartet darauf das er noch seltener wird


----------



## Brainman (8. April 2014)

Der gehört auf die Piste


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. April 2014)

Oh, da war er schon ;-)
Der hat schon einiges mitmachen müssen.


----------



## hugolost (8. April 2014)

Mit der Untschrift irgendwann was wert.


----------



## gobo (8. April 2014)

jaja so ist das,lach.


----------



## Giuliano.B (18. April 2014)

RMX rulen auch.

Heute habe ich meine erste kurze Runde mit dem Instinct BC gedreht. Sehr sehr geil. Heute hatte ich die Gelegenheit es auf meinen 0815 Hometrails zu fahren.


----------



## Kooni81 (20. April 2014)

Hüttenopening 2014 auf der Vilser Alm


----------



## daniel1234 (21. April 2014)

Mein RMX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (21. April 2014)

Mein Italo-Canadier (Roco fehlt auf dem Bild)


----------



## nrgmac (4. Mai 2014)

Jetzt wieder mit


----------



## Brainman (4. Mai 2014)




----------



## pohlrobert1968 (6. Mai 2014)

zwar schon etwas älter, aber immer noch top


----------



## Condor (17. Mai 2014)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> ein kleines Lebenszeichen!
> Der einzige noch fahrbare Rocky Mountain Rahmen den ich noch besitze. Da steht er warm und trocken und wartet darauf das er noch seltener wird


Wäre das nicht was fürn Sommer?!


----------



## radlerwadl (22. Mai 2014)

Rocky Mountain Element t.o. als Lastenesel.



Hat mich letztes Jahr in die Auvergne begleitet. Beladung ca. 15kg am Rad und 15kg am Hänger (inkl. 6kg Eigengewicht).
Sollt man nicht glauben, fährt sich problemlos. 
Rocky Mountain eben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## milanp1000 (25. Mai 2014)

Bavarian Biker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 275474



sorry für die blöde frage eines unwissenden, aber was ist das für eins und welche komponenten sind dran... Gefällt mit gut


----------



## Brainman (25. Mai 2014)

Ist ein 2013er RM Vertex 950 an dem Crank Brother Laufräder verbaut wurden.
Der Rest sieht auf den ersten Blick Serienmäßig aus.

http://mtb.findthebest.de/l/4834/2013-Rocky-Mountain-Vertex-950-RSL


----------



## SplashingKrusty (27. Mai 2014)

Hallo Allerseits!

Nach langem Mitlesen nun mal mein SXC.

Bitte nicht die Sattelstellung beachten, da hatte sich was gelockert... 





Gruß, Philipp.


----------



## stgr (8. Juni 2014)




----------



## stgr (8. Juni 2014)




----------



## Freefall79 (8. Juni 2014)

Olles Ding:


----------



## Deer (15. Juni 2014)




----------



## numinisflo (15. Juni 2014)

@stgr: Hammer Rad!


----------



## Catsoft (15. Juni 2014)

Kann man auch hier sehen: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...514980.-2207520000.1402855042.&type=3&theater


----------



## Elefantenvogel (26. Juni 2014)

Das erzeugt ja Augenkrebs^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NobbyRalph (8. Juli 2014)

meins nach kleiner Federwegs-Korrektur (jetzt 180mm an der Front)


----------



## hugolost (8. Juli 2014)




----------



## NobbyRalph (22. Juli 2014)

ich penetriere Euch gleich nochmal... weil die Durolux an der Front so überzeugt, durfte auch der Monarch gehen und wurde durch den Namensvetter der Gabel ersetzt... ;-)


----------



## Kreuzbandriss (26. Juli 2014)

Darf ich vorstellen - my new Ride :-D .... 13,2 kg


----------



## Brainman (26. Juli 2014)

Find die weißen Speichen nicht so prickelnd. Abgesehen davon ein nettes Bike.


----------



## NobbyRalph (29. Juli 2014)

Vanguard schrieb:


> Darf ich vorstellen - my new Ride :-D


 
Über Farben kann man immer diskutieren, das ist und bleibt Geschmackssache.
An einem Enduro haben aber NobbyNics einfach nix zu suchen
Ansonsten Top Bike!


----------



## Kreuzbandriss (29. Juli 2014)

Das sind noch die Erstausrüster Reifen - die werden diesen Sommer noch runtergerockt und dann kommen meine geliebten High Roller drauf


----------



## NobbyRalph (30. Juli 2014)

Vanguard schrieb:


> Das sind noch die Erstausrüster Reifen - die werden diesen Sommer noch runtergerockt und dann kommen meine geliebten High Roller drauf


----------



## Nihil970 (4. August 2014)

Hallo Rocky Fans,

mein Jugendtraum: RM Vertex TO in Ahornlackierung.






Grüße,
Nihil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zonoskar (4. August 2014)

So viele Slayer und Altitude hier. Hier ein Element zum Gegenwicht.


----------



## nrgmac (6. August 2014)

Bis dahin war's ne gute Seite.....


----------



## emsieben (12. August 2014)

Frisch aus dem Ei gepellt bzw aus dem Laden




mein Instinct 950msl


----------



## pndrev (12. August 2014)

Im Einsatz in Saalbach-Hinterglemm:


----------



## ralfrainer (12. August 2014)

hallo rockyfans
Endlich eins gefunden
BJ 1998
sid blau mango
Fährt super
wenn jemand weiss wie hoch die auflage
dieser Lackierung war,wär ich sehr dankbar.
gruss ralf


----------



## Hedi (15. September 2014)

Hier mal mein Rocky Vertex Team Scandium Hardtail. Exakt 10 Kg ohne Pedale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilovemyrocky (18. September 2014)

Mein 1997 er Element nach einem kompletten Neuaufbau. 12,1 Kg Kampfgewicht













und so war es dann das erste mal Gassi. Mit den etwas stabileren Crossmax Rädern (dank meinem Gewicht) und 2.1 er Ritchey Z-Max


----------



## Brainman (18. September 2014)

ilovemyrocky schrieb:


>



Weist du vielleicht wo es die Überzieher für die Bremshebel noch gibt .


----------



## ilovemyrocky (18. September 2014)

Die Überzieher waren bei den Bremsen dabei als ich sie gekauft habe. Keine Ahnung wo man die noch bekommen kann.


----------



## san_andreas (18. September 2014)

Nimm doch einen passenden Schrumpfschlauch.


----------



## nrgmac (18. September 2014)

Das war doch Neopren, oder? 
Das Zeug bekommt man i.d.R. im Bastelbedarf (Schutz oder Benzinleitung).


----------



## Freefall79 (18. September 2014)

Evtl. ein Moosgummi-Röhrchen?


----------



## mohrstefan (18. September 2014)

Hatte ich auch mal


----------



## pohlrobert1968 (21. September 2014)

Mit den montierten Intense gibt's kein halten mehr!!!


----------



## SchrottRox (29. September 2014)

Höher habe ich mein Schnuckelchen noch nicht getragen


----------



## Heidekrautler (29. September 2014)

Darf man hier nur Bilder posten wo das Bike explizit zu sehen ist?  

Ein RM Altitude 750MSL in seinem natürlichen Lebensraum. 
Pssssssssst. Es ist durch seine Leichtigkeit recht schreckhaft und hüpft gern schnell von dannen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel1234 (2. Oktober 2014)

Mein Vertex to mit neuer Technik


----------



## gobo (2. Oktober 2014)

sieht was komisch aus mit der vorderen bremse!


----------



## nrgmac (2. Oktober 2014)

Sorry, aber das schwarz/weisse Ding passt da mal gar nicht rein. Da helfen die ganzen RM Aufkleber auch nicht....


----------



## radlerwadl (2. Oktober 2014)

Sehe ich auch so, außerdem ist der Lenkwinkel mit der langen Gabel zu flach. 
Mein Tip: Alte SID lackieren und auf 63mm traveln.


----------



## mrwulf (12. Oktober 2014)

Biken bei Kaiserwetter Mitte Oktober. Einfach schön.


----------



## NobbyRalph (13. Oktober 2014)

Was für eine enorme Sattelüberhöhung


----------



## Learoy (14. Oktober 2014)

Die Mäntel ohne Unwucht auf die Felgen zu ziehen, ist ein echter Krampf.


----------



## mrwulf (19. Oktober 2014)

Learoy schrieb:


> Die Mäntel ohne Unwucht auf die Felgen zu ziehen, ist ein echter Krampf.


Klasse TiBolt. 94er?


----------



## Learoy (19. Oktober 2014)

Danke.  Ein 93iger, beim 94iger waren die Dekore schon anders. Das hier sind zwar keine Originaldekore mehr, aber soweit ich weiß, handelt es sich dennoch um einen 93iger Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SloMofo (8. November 2014)

Hier mein 2012er Element 10 als es nagelneu und unverändert war.


----------



## mohrstefan (9. November 2014)

Mit ein paar Änderungen/Anpassungen geht's in 2015 .


----------



## nrgmac (9. November 2014)

Ebenso


----------



## Brainman (9. November 2014)




----------



## nrgmac (9. November 2014)

Traumhaft!!!
Das waren noch echte RM und nicht die Geschwüre aus dem aktuellen Line-Up.
Ex-Bike vom Souli?


----------



## Brainman (9. November 2014)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Traumhaft!!!
> Das waren noch echte RM und nicht die Geschwüre aus dem aktuellen Line-Up.
> Ex-Bike vom Souli?



Nein, das hat ein anderer User gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edmonton (9. November 2014)

Hier mal ein Foto von meinem Flatline, ja der Leitungssalat wird noch geändert.


----------



## mohrstefan (1. Februar 2015)

Habe Fat nachwuchs bekommen


----------



## mohrstefan (1. Februar 2015)

Ist NUR FAT das Teil


----------



## big-p-fan (1. Februar 2015)

Respekt!!!


----------



## basti.rlp (1. Februar 2015)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Ist NUR FAT das Teil



wie macht sich der Q-Faktor denn bei den Teilen, ist das spürbar?


----------



## mohrstefan (1. Februar 2015)

Ähhh "Q" ja mein Arsch hilft Fat


----------



## Brainman (1. Februar 2015)

Da hast du echt ein dickes Ding am Start 
Rahmen Solo gekauft oder als Komplettrad ?
War bisher immer nur mit Bluto zu sehen.


----------



## mohrstefan (2. Februar 2015)

Komplett, ist die "billig" variante , mit ein paar Änderungen Lenker, Vorbau . Sattel/Stütze ,Reifen macht Riesen Spasssssss 
Eine Federgabel braucht's NICHT bei 4,6er specialized ground control


----------



## r0N4r (6. Februar 2015)

Kein Schnee/mud-protektor am Heck?


----------



## mohrstefan (7. Februar 2015)

besser am Sattel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (12. Februar 2015)

Mein Element mit dem Neuen Aerodynamik Paket





Für weniger Luftverwirbelungen wurde folgendes gemacht:

Hochprofilfelgen
verkleidete Bremssättel
komplett verkleidete Gabel inkl Bremssattelaufnahme
aufgefüllte Bremsscheiben
verkleideter Tretlagerbereich
aufgefüllte Pedale mit Vertiefungen für 5.10 Schuhsohlen
verkleidete Armaturen
aufgefüllte Kettenblatt und Kassettenzähne

Hat alles noch Prototypenstatus und wurde versteckt im Erzgebirge erprobt 

Die aufgefüllten Kettenblätter und Kassettenritzel haben in der Praxis leider nicht so gut funktioniert.
Und der Testort war zwar schön abgelegen, jedoch waren die Aerodynamischen Vorteile bei 1-4km/h im 20-50cm tiefen Schnee nicht Messbar.


----------



## mrwulf (12. Februar 2015)

Was wiegen denn die Hochprofilfelgen? Da wäre ich als Betatester daran interessiert.


----------



## Falco (12. Februar 2015)

Beim Prototyp handelt es sich um Standard Felgen welche durch zusätzliches Material aerodynamisch verändert wurden.

Damit der LRS wegen unsaubere Fahrweise nicht kaputt geht hatte ich mich für ZTR Flow EX mit Messerspeichen und Acros 74 entschieden. Die weiße Farbe macht es noch mal 40g schwerer, könnten 1700g-1750g oder so sein.

770g Reifen Vorne und 670g Reifen Hinten + 2x 110g Tubless bringen dann zusammen 3,4kg LRS ohne Scheiben und Schnellspanner auf die Waage.

Die Aerodynamikmodifikation am Prototype besteht aus selbst modellierendem Material auf kristalliner Basis. Leider zieht dieses Feuchtigkeit an, so dass damit noch bis zu 500-1000g hinzu kommt, je nach Menge und Feuchtigkeit. Die Felgenbreite hat beim selbständigen Modelierungsprozess sehr geholfen schnell ein optimales Ergebniss zu erreichen


----------



## Brainman (12. Februar 2015)

Leider sehr Temperatur anfällig


----------



## Nofaith (12. Februar 2015)

@Falco 

Welcome to the FOX Marketing


----------



## crossboss (14. Februar 2015)

97er  Element Race


----------



## Ikonoklast (16. Februar 2015)

Flatline.Pro und Element Team Rsl


----------



## SchrottRox (18. Februar 2015)

Na ja, so richtig gefallen hat es mir noch nie, das Alti RSL. Nun hab ich alles schwarz gemacht, jede Schraube, jedes Anbauteil (bis auf Sattel).
Und nun sehe ich auf dem Bild, dass die untere Verstellschraube an der Gabel noch blau ist. Hab ich völlig übersehen. Da muss ich noch mal ran 





Gewicht so wie es dasteht: 11,75 kg. Gar nicht so schlecht wie ich finde, der Rahmen ist ja nicht der Leichteste...


----------



## gobo (19. Februar 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cobraseppi (22. Februar 2015)

Bin nun auch wieder stolzer Besitzer eines Rocky.
Habe mir als basis das aktuelle Vertex 930 gegönnt welches ich von der Farbkombi ganz cool fand. Wie sich die Gabel schlägt bin ich mal gespannt. Das Rad ist übrihens XL.

Grüsse

Sebastian


----------



## mrwulf (22. Februar 2015)

Super Farbe. Ist echt eine besonderer Style.


----------



## numinisflo (22. Februar 2015)

Klasse Vertex. Gefällt mir richtig gut.

Bin auch am überlegen mir wieder ein klassisches RM anzuschaffen. So ein "altes" Element oder doch wieder ein Blizzard. Bereue den Verkauf meines Blizzard 20th Jubiläumsedition zutiefst....na ja, wie so oft im Bikerleben halt.

Falls jemand was passendes oder ähnliches im Angebot haben sollte...


----------



## daniel1234 (23. Februar 2015)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Klasse Vertex. Gefällt mir richtig gut.
> 
> Bin auch am überlegen mir wieder ein klassisches RM anzuschaffen. So ein "altes" Element oder doch wieder ein Blizzard. Bereue den Verkauf meines Blizzard 20th Jubiläumsedition zutiefst....na ja, wie so oft im Bikerleben halt.
> 
> Falls jemand was passendes oder ähnliches im Angebot haben sollte...


Welche RH suchst du?


----------



## daniel1234 (23. Februar 2015)




----------



## gobo (23. Februar 2015)

nur leider was zu teuer!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel1234 (23. Februar 2015)

Mein ROX?


----------



## mohrstefan (23. Februar 2015)

Irgend jemand meinte das Teil würde in der nähe von Flughäfen nicht FUNKtionieren


----------



## numinisflo (23. Februar 2015)

daniel1234 schrieb:


> Welche RH suchst du?



18" oder 19" (oder wars 19,5" bei Rocky).


----------



## Brainman (23. Februar 2015)

Beim Element sind es 18" 19" und 20,5"
Beim Vertex und Blizzard sind es 18,5" 19,5 und 21"


----------



## numinisflo (23. Februar 2015)

Brainman schrieb:


> Beim Element sind es 18" 19" und 20,5"
> Beim Vertex und Blizzard sind es 18,5" 19,5 und 21"



Ok, danke dir.

Dann suche ich im Prinzip 18", 18,5", 19" und 19,5", je nachdem. Bin da noch nicht festgelegt was das Model betrifft, dafür scheint mir momentan (mittlerweile?) die Angebotsdecke zu dünn zu sein.


----------



## hugolost (8. März 2015)




----------



## nrgmac (8. März 2015)

Letztes Bild vor der Demontage. Da mir das aktuelle Lineup überhaupt nicht zusagt, muss es nach 14 Jahren RM einem Bike aus Deutschland weichen.


----------



## Deleted 10349 (14. März 2015)

von der gestrigen Runde ...


----------



## hang_loose (4. April 2015)

Nachdem es grad den Osterputz hinter sich hat, hat es sich verdient, auch mal im Forum verewigt zu werden 

Rahmen Altitude 750 2013, Large, weiß 
Pancho Wheels 27,5, ZTR Flow EX weiß gepulvert, Sapim XC Ray weiß gepulvert, Bitex Naben blau, Alu Nippel blau
Schaltung XT komplett, Race Face Turbine Kurbel 175mm
Onza Ibex FR 2,4, tubeless
Bremsen XT, 200 vorne, 180 hinten, Ice-Tech Beläge und Ice-Tech Scheiben
Specialized Command Post 150mm und Phenom Sattel
Ritchey WCS Trail Carbon Lenker 760mm und WCS TRail Vorbau 35,0mm
Fox Float 34 und Fox Float CTD Dämpfer
Pedale DMR Vault, blaue Pins

Optisch für mich ein absolutes Traumbike. An den Griffe sieht man eh ganz gut, dass es nicht nur ausgestellt sondern auch gern gefahren wird .

So recht schlüssig bin ich noch nicht, welche Upgrades jetzt wirklich noch Sinn machen 

lg Flo


----------



## Brainman (4. April 2015)

Schickes Teil. Hab es ja sonst nicht so mit weiß aber so sieht es gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klappstuhl82 (5. April 2015)

hab da auch nen kleinen beitrag


----------



## mohrstefan (5. April 2015)

klappstuhl82 schrieb:


> hab da auch nen kleinen beitrag


wieder ein Grund , NIX zu verkaufen !?


----------



## mohrstefan (7. April 2015)

FÄT


----------



## Brainman (7. April 2015)




----------



## Freefall79 (16. April 2015)

Mal wieder was Olles:





Love the ride!


----------



## MForrest (17. April 2015)

lecker ...


----------



## mohrstefan (14. Mai 2015)




----------



## ares1000 (16. Juni 2015)

Rocky 2 :-D

Zum Element nen Slayer


----------



## gobo (17. Juni 2015)

mit nem coil dämpfer,sehr schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ares1000 (17. Juni 2015)

Das Bike gehörte bis vor kurzem noch Dome_2001. Der hat das gute Stück mit dem Dämpfer ausgestattet und Gefahren.

Ich bin eigentlich gerade dabei es wieder auf den originalen Fox Float RP3 zurückzurüsten.
Vom Element bin ich es gewohnt meinen Dämpfer komplett blockieren zu können um Berg auf zu fahren.

Oder kann man diesem Dämpfer auch das wippen verringern?


----------



## gobo (17. Juni 2015)

hatte in meinem einen roco low und diesen konnte man in die tonne kloppen!!ließ sich zwar blockieren aber egal wollte performance und somit wieder nen rc4 montiert,sehr geil!!!und mit 15,7kg geht so einiges damit,denk ich mal??!!


----------



## ares1000 (17. Juni 2015)

Ich konnte aufgrund einer aktuellen Erkältung noch nicht fahren.   Bin aber sehr heiss drauf das Teil zu testen......


----------



## mohrstefan (17. Juni 2015)

ares1000 schrieb:


> Ich konnte aufgrund einer aktuellen Erkältung noch nicht fahren.   Bin aber sehr heiss drauf das Teil zu testen......


Ich , habe noch einen MZ-LO Bj. 2013, der genau auf diesen RMB-Type abgestimmt ist !
Viel besser als das Fox-Zeug's


----------



## nrgmac (17. Juni 2015)

Dimmt!
Hätte gerade den passenden Roco Air TST im Bikemarkt und der war vorher sogar in einem SXC. Quasi einbauen und glücklich sein.


----------



## ares1000 (17. Juni 2015)

Und das gute Stück passt in das Slayer50 von 2006 ?  Und LockOut hat es auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (18. Juni 2015)

ares1000 schrieb:


> Und das gute Stück passt in das Slayer50 von 2006 ?  Und LockOut hat es auch?


JA !


----------



## ares1000 (18. Juni 2015)

Wo ist denn der Ausgleichsbehälter geblieben?


----------



## gobo (18. Juni 2015)

mohrstefan,das glaub ich net!!sorry.


----------



## Brainman (18. Juni 2015)

ares1000 schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der Ausgleichsbehälter geblieben?



Der Rocco LO hat keinen AGB.
Der TST Air ist zwar gut hat aber auch kein Lock Out.
Wenn du den Fox RP3 da hast, nimm den. Wozu Geld ausgeben.
Ansonsten kann ich dir noch den Marzocchi Roco 3PL empfehlen. Ist zwar schwer zu bekommen aber wenn dir mal einer über den Weg läuft, schlag zu. Ich ein guter Dämpfer inkl. Lock Out und zusätzlich einer sehr effektiven, extern einstellbaren Druckstufe.

Aber vielleicht wirst du auch erst mal gesund und fährst dann mit dem Bike und probierst es aus so wie es jetzt ist.
Wenn es dir dann nicht passt, kannst du es ja immer noch umbauen


----------



## ares1000 (18. Juni 2015)

Im Prinzip hast Du vollkommen Recht. 

Erst mal fahren und dann entscheiden. Nur schaukelt mir das beim leichten Berg auf fahren hier auf der Strasse vorm Haus schon zu sehr. 
Daher schaue ich schon mal nach Alternativen. 
Der RP3 den ich da habe ölt leider an den Verstellhebeln und braucht laut Dome_2001 21Bar um mit dem Fahrergewicht (100kg Fahrbereit) klar zu kommen.
Der bräuchte also erst mal nen großen Service und wäre dann wahrscheinlich immer noch unterdimmensioniert. 


Das Einbaumaß des Dämpfers bei meinem 20,5" Rahmen ist 200x57 mm?!


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Juni 2015)

Das Maß ist richtig.


----------



## nrgmac (18. Juni 2015)

Wo ich mir das Ding gerade mal nicht auf dem Schmartpfon ansehe: Einen seltsamen Rahmen hat er da. Die Lackierung vom Slayer SXC 30 mit Decals vom SXC 50 und den Rahmen vom 2006er New Slayer.
Da passt gar kein Dämpfer mit AGB rein. Da würde ich dann den Coil dem RP23 vorziehen. Der Fox ist mit Gewicht und Hinterbau vollkommen überfordert und das Problem mit dem Linkage hatte der RP mit der kleinen Luftkammer auch noch.

@Brainman
TST auf Stufe 5 ist quasi wie ein Lockout...


----------



## mohrstefan (18. Juni 2015)

OMG!!! Ich hatte mir SPEZIEL den LO abstimmen lassen  ,...auf den Rahmen , UND auf mein Fahrergewicht ca 110kg !!!
den "MZ 3PL" hatte ich auch kurz im 06er Slayer ,UND war nach schnellster Zeit ZERSTÖRT !!!
Und alle Fox ob mit oder ohne Pusch/oder irgendwas ,,,,,wir sind zu SCHWER für solch en Kraam !!


----------



## Brainman (18. Juni 2015)

Wer weiß was du mit dem 3PL gemacht hast ?  Montagsmodell ? Meinen fahre ich jetzt seit ca. 2 Jahren und davor hatte Soulbrother den am Wickel  
Ist ja eigentlich der selbe Dämpfer wie der LO nur eben mit zusätzlicher Druckstufe.


----------



## mohrstefan (18. Juni 2015)

Okay,
Okay,  Soul'y hatte vielleicht mehr Eis+Kuchen Trail's


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (19. Juni 2015)

Brainman schrieb:


> Wer weiß was du mit dem 3PL gemacht hast ?  Montagsmodell ? Meinen fahre ich jetzt seit ca. 2 Jahren und davor hatte Soulbrother den am Wickel
> Ist ja eigentlich der selbe Dämpfer wie der LO nur eben mit zusätzlicher Druckstufe.


 
Der Mohr hat halt soviel Ahnung von Dämpfern wie ne Kuh vom Fliegen!

Einer meiner liebsten Kaffe-Kuchen Trails mit dem 3PL ...


----------



## mohrstefan (20. Juni 2015)

Sach ich doch ,,,,,rolle rolle  aahles Bike und Dämpfer


----------



## neikless (20. Juni 2015)

Kuchen ?


----------



## hugolost (10. Juli 2015)

Neue Reifen und Tubeless.













Aktuell bei 13,5Kg. Der Fox Dämpfer wird am Sonntag wieder gegen den RS RT3 getauscht.


----------



## mohrstefan (11. Juli 2015)

Immer noch alles heile


----------



## gobo (11. Juli 2015)

schön das einige noch mit den alten rocky modellen unterwegs sind!


----------



## ares1000 (29. Juli 2015)

Nachwuchs. 2007 er Element 70, gerade eingetroffen und noch viel Arbeit dran. 

Unter anderem ist die Schwinge gerissen...


----------



## Switchy (12. August 2015)

Und es lebt noch. =)


----------



## gobo (13. August 2015)

sieht sehr gut aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FelixMJF (15. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen, wie Ihr alle seht bin ich neu hier.
Hab das "Schätzchen" hier zu bieten. Rocky Mountain "thin air", special edition, signature line, Nummer 10 von 500.
Müsste aus dem Jahr 2002 sein wenn ich es noch richtig auf die Platte bekomme.
Weiß jemand von euch vielleicht ob das hin kommt?

Was meint Ihr könnte man dafür noch verlangen?

Danke im Voraus.

Sers
FMJF


----------



## Brainman (15. August 2015)

FelixMJF schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, wie Ihr alle seht bin ich neu hier.
> Hab das "Schätzchen" hier zu bieten. Rocky Mountain "thin air", special edition, signature line, Nummer 10 von 500.
> Müsste aus dem Jahr 2002 sein wenn ich es noch richtig auf die Platte bekomme.
> Weiß jemand von euch vielleicht ob das hin kommt?
> ...


Stell die selbe Frage hier auch nochmal, da kann dir sicher jemand weiter helfen
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-youngtimer-wertermittlungs-fred.464245/page-95


----------



## FelixMJF (15. August 2015)

Brainman schrieb:


> Stell die selbe Frage hier auch nochmal, da kann dir sicher jemand weiter helfen
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-youngtimer-wertermittlungs-fred.464245/page-95



Wird gemacht.
Danke!


----------



## Stemminator (16. August 2015)

Leider musste ich es nach 1 1/2 Std.  wieder abgeben.


----------



## Brainman (16. August 2015)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Leider musste ich es nach 1 1/2 Std.  wieder abgeben.


Erzähl, wie wars ?


----------



## gobo (16. August 2015)

so war heute auch bei den demo days und es war sehr geil!!!
was ich nicht ganz verstehe ist der ganze hype um das maiden!das rad geht sehr gut und man fühlt sich direkt beim aufsitzen sehr sicher!bremsenstempeln bemerkt man garnicht nur was mich etwas gestört hat(beim schwarzen maiden!)war das das rad laut war beim überfahren von wurzel o.ä.da gewicht von über 17,xx kg merkt man schon stört aber nicht wirklich.im grunde wenn ich ich es vergleiche muß ist es nix weltbewegendes und die anderen hersteller können das auch.
was ich sehr geil fand war das altitude und hier passt wirklich "one for all"!das rad ließ sich super smooth die trails runter ballern und bergauf locker treten.bei meinem waren die high roller montiert und das merkte man berg hoch.alles in allem ein super tag!!besten dank nochmals an die jungs von rocky mountain das wir fast die gesammte palette fahren durften!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pohlrobert1968 (23. August 2015)

Hier mal mein Slayer


----------



## pohlrobert1968 (23. August 2015)




----------



## Giuliano.B (25. August 2015)

So endlich ist mein RM9 fertig. Es ist bis auf den Chris King Steuersatz und die Gustav M Bremse so aufgebaut wie es damals im Katalog war. Einen FSA The Pig DH und eine Hayes Mag habe ich aber auch im Keller liegen. Den Rahmen hatte ich von einem Shop in den Philippinen bestellt. Der Typ fand das Projekt so toll das er ´ne Ausnahme machte und den mir nach Deutschland geschickt hat. Viele Teile habe ich aus dem IBC und aus Ebay USA und England. Nächstes Wochenende sind auf dem Hahnenkamm die Rocky Days. Da ist es nun rechtzeitig fertig geworden


----------



## san_andreas (25. August 2015)

Cooles Teil !
Die Hayes bitte direkt ins Altmetall.


----------



## numinisflo (25. August 2015)

Sau stark. Klasse Projekt, klasse Bike.


----------



## gobo (26. August 2015)

super,sieht toll aus!!


----------



## Giuliano.B (28. August 2015)

Sogar Geoff Gulevich hat ein Bild von meinem RM9 bei Facebook gepostet xD






Freut mich das es euch gefällt. Ich war auch so scheiß happy als ich es fertig gebaut habe und vor mir stand. Ein Kindheitstraum. Vorgestern bin ich es mal auf unserem Endurohaustrail gefahren. Ich hätte ja erst gedacht das das ein störrischer, schwerfälliger Bomber ist. 20,39kg hat es. Aber das Ding macht Spaß wie sau beim Fahren. Ich hatte durchgehend ein Grinsen im Gesicht. Mit dem Radstand und Lenkwinkel geht das Ding richtig gut um enge Ecken und Kurven. Und schlucken tut es wie die sau. Vor allem beim Geradeausfahren ist es allerdings gewöhnungsbedürftig mit dem hohen Tretlager und Lenker. Die Shiver ist so sau verwindungsweich das es sehr an Rückmeldung fehlt. Das Ding fährt sich bergab ein bisschen wie ein XC Rad mit gigantischem Federweg. Auch irgendwie als ob man auf einem bequemen Omasofa den Berg runterrast. Das Ding ist einfach nur geil xD. An die Kettenführung muss ich nochmal. Bolzen kürzen um die weiter gegen den Uhrzeigersinn drehen zu können. Zu den Demodays werde ich mit dem RM9 nochmal auf den Kamm fahren um ein Maiden das ich aber eh schon bestellt habe probe zu fahren und dann kommt es ins Wohnzimmer


----------



## san_andreas (4. September 2015)

Fahr' nicht zuviel, die sind so gut wie alle gerissen. Lieber gleich an die Wand damit.


----------



## gobo (4. September 2015)

echt die sind gerissen?schwinge o. steuerrohr?


----------



## Elefantenvogel (4. September 2015)

So- hab es endlich mal geschafft, die Leitungen ein wenig ordentlich zu machen  So passt das Rad... Ne Fast- Suspension Druckstufe für die Lyrik wäre noch nice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (4. September 2015)

verdammt geiles ss!


----------



## Elefantenvogel (5. September 2015)

Danke


----------



## Giuliano.B (5. September 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Fahr' nicht zuviel, die sind so gut wie alle gerissen. Lieber gleich an die Wand damit.



Ich wäre es heute bei den Rocky Days auch nur das zweite mal gefahren. Unsere Endurostrecke. Wetter pisst aber. Da bin ich das Flatline im direkten Vergleich mim Maiden gefahren. Das Maiden ist einfach geil. Spritziger und agiler. Beim RM9 muss ich die Kettenführung nochmal anpassen das die besser funktionieren würde, kommt jetzt aber wirklich an die Wand. Wie du es sagst. Könnte es mir nie verzeihen wenn da was dran kommt. Und jetzt weiß ich wenigstens mal wie sich´s fährt


----------



## san_andreas (6. September 2015)

gobo schrieb:


> echt die sind gerissen?schwinge o. steuerrohr?



So weit ich weiß, an der Schwinge und an der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme.


----------



## pefT3 (17. Oktober 2015)

Das Winterprojekt kam heute mit der Post und der Renner bekommt endlich ein farblich passendes Geschwisterchen.


----------



## mrwulf (17. Oktober 2015)

pefT3 schrieb:


> Das Winterprojekt kam heute mit der Post und der Renner bekommt endlich ein farblich passendes Geschwisterchen.



Sehr schön. Kommt ne Aufbau Story dazu?


----------



## Falco (22. November 2015)

Ein einsames Slayer


----------



## TommyTheMan (3. Dezember 2015)

Meine Alditüte äh... Altitude mein ich natürlich


----------



## MaV3RiX (3. Dezember 2015)

kommt mir sehr bekannt vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## na!To (3. Dezember 2015)

pefT3 schrieb:


> Das Winterprojekt kam heute mit der Post und der Renner bekommt endlich ein farblich passendes Geschwisterchen.


Woher? Und das ist bestimmt ein 18,5er Rahmen, oder? Neid.


----------



## numinisflo (3. Dezember 2015)

pefT3 schrieb:


> Das Winterprojekt kam heute mit der Post und der Renner bekommt endlich ein farblich passendes Geschwisterchen.



Sehr sehr schön. Sowohl Turbo als auch Vertex. Ich bin noch auf der Suche, was ich mir unter den Baum lege...


----------



## san_andreas (3. Dezember 2015)

Ich wüßte ein megageilen S-Works Tarmac.


----------



## Lefty88 (15. Dezember 2015)

Neue XC Waffe für 2016...Edelracer einmal in "leicht"...

10,18Kg...













Grüße


----------



## mrwulf (16. Dezember 2015)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Neue XC Waffe für 2016...Edelracer einmal in "leicht"...
> 
> 10,18Kg...
> 
> ...



Schönes Element... ist das ist ursprünglich mal ein 950 RSL gewesen, oder?


----------



## Lefty88 (16. Dezember 2015)

Richtig, 950er gekauft, geschlachtet und Custom made aufgebaut. Da sich seit 2013 nichts geändert hat, ist es der 950er Rahmen nur der Farbkombinationen wegen geworden  Nun sind wir bei knapp 10,0 Kg ... Preislich liegen wir deutlich über einem 999RSL...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrwulf (16. Dezember 2015)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Richtig, 950er gekauft, geschlachtet und Custom made aufgebaut. Da sich seit 2013 nichts geändert hat, ist es der 950er Rahmen nur der Farbkombinationen wegen geworden  Nun sind wir bei knapp 10,0 Kg ... Preislich liegen wir deutlich über einem 999RSL...



Ja die Strategie kenne ich...von meinem Altitude 750 MSL ist auch nur noch die Reverb,  der Dämpfer, Schaltwerk und Umwerfer übrig geblieben. Wiegt so in diesem Set-Up 12,27 kg


----------



## Lefty88 (16. Dezember 2015)

Ich hatte nur den nackten Rahmen, selbst Tretlager etc. sind geändert. Ps: Dein Altitude ist auch


----------



## BigBlock427 (28. Dezember 2015)

Hi Jungs
Was ein genialer Thread hier. Und so viele schöne Bikes. Mein Vater und ich sind quasi rocky fans der ersten Stunde. Und ihr wisst wie es ist bei “Jäger und Sammlern“.
Die Kollektion wächst (viel old school Räder: serotta, breezer,klein...) Von einigen Rockys muss ich noch gescheite Bilder machen.
Aber vielleicht sind ja noch ein paar Liebhaber unter euch:
RM dh race 98
RM suzi q 95
RM Altitude 96 oder 97
RM vertex t.o. 98
RM Team sc ?

Bilder hab ich Grad nur vom dh.
Von den anderen reiche ich nach.
Das dh wurde in 2015 neu aufgebaut und neu lackiert. War aber in rot/weiss nie zu kaufen.
An teilen hab ich primär verwendet was noch im Keller war, und nur das nötigste neu gekauft.
Mir gefällt's....
Ist übrigens das damalige frorider bike, zusammen mit dem Pipeline...
Happy Trails
Max


----------



## Brainman (28. Dezember 2015)

Schade das die DH so selten sind. Ich such schon ewig eins, leider erfolglos.


----------



## BigBlock427 (28. Dezember 2015)

Brainman schrieb:


> Schade das die DH so selten sind. Ich such schon ewig eins, leider erfolglos.


Allerdings...
Ich hatte sogar 2.
Aber ich kenne 2 Leute die noch eins haben.
1 Team only in orange Silber
1 race in blau gelb.
Je nach Preis verkaufen die Jungs vielleicht.
Soll ich fragen?
Welche Grüsse suchst du?


----------



## Brainman (28. Dezember 2015)

Fragen kostet ja bekanntlich nichts. Allerdings bin ich an den Rahmen interessiert nicht an kompletten Bikes.
18,5" T.o. in orange / silbernen wäre das Optimum für mich. Die Größe wäre die richtige und ich könnte es im original Zustand belassen (je nach Zustand).
17,5" ginge aber auch noch und wenn es dann das blau / gelbe würde, müsste es dann halt lackiert werden.

Solange fahre ich mit meinem Pipeline


----------



## CAL (4. Januar 2016)

Dann will ich mich mal beteiligen:


----------



## Dreamworks (7. Januar 2016)

Es wäre toll wenn ihr mal ein bist was zur Ausstattung/Aufbau, welche Teile?  schreiben würdet.


----------



## CAL (7. Januar 2016)

Tja, meins ist absolut Serie, Modell 2015. Bis auf die Schaltrollen, das sind rote von Leichtkraft Yuniper,
die Pedale sind von Crankbrothers Mallet. Im Frühjahr mache ich noch eine Vermessung bei meinem Händler,
dann dürften Sattel und Griffe sich noch ändern. Die Reifen wollte ich - wenn sie runter sind - gegen leichtere,
evtl. Tubeless wechseln. Allerdings bin ich mit den Maxxis Ardent sehr zufrieden. Ich mag die Rocky-Philosophie,
lieber stabil als zu leicht.
Serienaustattung: http://www.bikes.com/de/bikes/instinct/2015#/models/instinct-970-msl


----------



## oneeasy (22. Januar 2016)

Hi Leute, ich habe die Woche mal ein Holzschild gemacht. War einfach mal so ohne zu wissen wo es hin soll ist auch nur mal so schnell von Hand gefräst also ist Luft nach oben aber passt ganz gut hier rein.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigBlock427 (22. Januar 2016)

Hey Jungs,

nachdem ich mein umlackiertes und neu aufgebautes RM DH race ja schon mal gezeigt hatte, heute nochmal ein aktuelles Bild.
Ausserdem musste ich heute eh Bilder machen, für die Versicherung. Da dachte ich, ich kann euch auch gleich mal die Rocky Schätzchen aus meines Vaters und meiner Sammlung zeigen. Nehmt bitte die montierten Reifen und Pedale nicht allzu ernst, das wird immer je nach Einsatzzweck geändert und wir können uns an einem gosssen Fundus bedienen.
Beim Aufbau aller Räder lag der Fokus immer auf ihrem Einsatzgebiet, und nicht bei irgendwelchen retro Teilen. Meist haben wir das verbaut, was eh noch im Keller war.
Das Suzi Q wird nicht gefahren- es hängt nur zur Deko an der Wand. 

Weitere markenfremde Schätze aus unserer Sammlung findet ihr im Youngtimer Thread.

Dh Race





Vertex Team Only





Vertex Team SC




Vertex 50




Altitude





Suzi Q


----------



## mohrstefan (22. Januar 2016)




----------



## olsche (23. Januar 2016)




----------



## Dreamworks (27. Januar 2016)

Aktueller Status ist dieser 
Serie ist da nicht mehr viel, die Felgen sind auf dem Bild noch Serie weil meine neuen nix getaugt haben und ich grad neue bauen lasse. Gabel und Dämpfer, da bastel ich grad noch an den Decals...mal sehen was das wird.
Ansonsten ist der Sattel noch Serie und das wars auch schon.


----------



## Giuliano.B (27. Januar 2016)

Das Suzi Q ist sehr sehr geil. Schöne Sammlung.

Heute kam mein neues Projekt


----------



## san_andreas (27. Januar 2016)

Fett. Jetzt ein geiler Aufbau !


----------



## Giuliano.B (27. Januar 2016)

Ne schwarze 40 Float Factory 2015 kommt rein. Rote Hopenaben und Nippel. ZTR Flow Felgen. Rote Atlas Pedale und roter Aros Steuersatz. Der Rest kommt vom Flatline. Atlas FR und Saint


----------



## BigBlock427 (27. Januar 2016)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Ne schwarze 40 Float Factory 2015 kommt rein. Rote Hopenaben und Nippel. ZTR Flow Felgen. Rote Atlas Pedale und roter Aros Steuersatz. Der Rest kommt vom Flatline. Atlas FR und Saint


Geil...
So würde meins auch aussehen


----------



## mohrstefan (27. Januar 2016)

OK,bis auf-HOPE ist Gestern , DT Swiss ist Heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (27. Januar 2016)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Ne schwarze 40 Float Factory 2015 kommt rein. Rote Hopenaben und Nippel. ZTR Flow Felgen. Rote Atlas Pedale und roter Aros Steuersatz. Der Rest kommt vom Flatline. Atlas FR und Saint



Bissl weniger rot vielleicht, wenigstens die Nippel.
Sonst top.


----------



## Giuliano.B (28. Januar 2016)

Wart mal ab . Ist ja fast alles schwarz bis auf wenige Details. Am Wochenende ist es hoffentlich grob zusammen. Will alles durchwiegen


----------



## Altitude750 (10. Februar 2016)

Dann stelle ich mein Hobel hier auch mal rein ;-) Altitude 750 2014


----------



## Altitude750 (10. Februar 2016)

Sieht aber mega gut aus ;-)




oneeasy schrieb:


> Hi Leute, ich habe die Woche mal ein Holzschild gemacht. War einfach mal so ohne zu wissen wo es hin soll ist auch nur mal so schnell von Hand gefräst also ist Luft nach oben aber passt ganz gut hier rein.......


----------



## Johni (14. Februar 2016)

Hier ein Bild vom meinem Rocky Mountain Altitude im Einsatz auf La Palma.
Klasse Bike, klasse Insel!


----------



## mrwulf (15. Februar 2016)

Super Bild!!!

....und das Altitude ist natürlich auch lecker....im Serienzustand?



....achja, noch ein Bild von meinem wg. Galerie und so ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johni (15. Februar 2016)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Super Bild!!!
> ....und das Altitude ist natürlich auch lecker....im Serienzustand?


All zuviel zu ändern gabs für mich bei meinem Rad nicht: 
ZEE Bremssattel vorne, Conti Baron Project vorne, 77 design KeFü, LEV 150 mm Stütze, Notube
Jetzt ist es perfekt...


----------



## crossboss (16. Februar 2016)

In one hour............ready to rumble.................;-)


----------



## bestmove (16. Februar 2016)

Oh, oh, da kommt eine Menge Spaß auf Dich zu!


----------



## Giuliano.B (16. Februar 2016)

Heute für´s erste fertig geworden und erste Runde gedreht.


----------



## Brainman (16. Februar 2016)

Sehr Geil


----------



## BigBlock427 (16. Februar 2016)

Hammer geil


----------



## Dome_2001 (17. Februar 2016)

Ein richtig feines Fahrrad!


----------



## ravenkiller (24. März 2016)

Sherpa mit Modifikation, XT-Bremse 203/180, KS Drop Zone


----------



## mohrstefan (24. März 2016)

Das Sherpa wird ja als Reiseradel angeboten, was soll man davon halten , wie viel Race geht da noch !?
Gruß


----------



## Muhbert (4. April 2016)

@Guliano.B das Bike ist der Hammer. Haben will!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (4. April 2016)

ravenkiller schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 475924
> Sherpa mit Modifikation, XT-Bremse 203/180, KS Drop Zone


Kannst du bitte mal messen, wie breit innen die Ketten- und Sitzstreben bei deinem Sherpa an der breitesten Stelle sind?

Danke.


----------



## ravenkiller (6. April 2016)

Rahmen ist vom Element und LRS 29" mit Boost Standard habe ich hier.Reifen sind Maxxis Ikon 2,35... da geht auch Race.

Ich hoffe die Bilder reichen ansonsten Ansagen wo ich messen soll.

Kaufen kann Mann/Frau das Bike z.B. bei Trail On in Forchheim...www.trail-on.de


----------



## peterbe (6. April 2016)

Das heißt, es ist ein normaler 29er Element Rahmen/Schwinge, auf dem das Sherpa basiert. Gut zu wissen. Danke.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## ravenkiller (6. April 2016)

Rahmen ist Element, Schwinge wurde für die 2,8er Reifen angepaßt - ist also neu.


----------



## benzla (11. April 2016)

Ich hab hier noch eine kleine Rarität bei mir im Keller stehen, die auf bessere Zeiten wartet. Ein 98´er Rocky Mountain Element LTD in SID Blau/ Mango.


----------



## TMisch (20. April 2016)

Hi ich wollte euch einmal mein günstig geschossenes Slayer SXC 70 zeigen. Aufgebaut wurde das Bike eher für den harten Enduro/Freeride und Bikepark Einsatz. Zur Zeit ist es noch mehr oder weniger eine Zusammensetzung aus Parts die ich entweder aus meinem alten Bike (Element Team) hatte oder aus Parts die ich noch liegen hatte. Demnächst wird umgebaut auf eine normale Race Face Respond Kurbel und somit 2x10. Nun Eine Frage. Geplant ist ein neues 10 Fach XT Schaltwerk. Sollte ich keine ungewöhnlichen Kettenblatt und Ritzelgrößen vorhaben müsste doch eigentlich ein Mittellanges Schaltwerk reichen oder?

Vielen Dank und bis dahin
Grüße


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. April 2016)

24/ 36 mit 34er Kassette klappt mit mittellangem Schwert


----------



## Elefantenvogel (25. April 2016)

Wieso nimmst du kein Zee Schaltwerk mit Zee Hebel? Damit kannste auch 11-36 hinten fahren und das Ganze ist Preis/ Leistungsmäßig top für Bikepark/ Freeride fahren...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (25. April 2016)

stell ich meine kutsche hier auch mal vor...





geändert wurde bisher:
reifen vorne gegen onza ibex 2.4 frc getauscht, gabel getravelt, kurbel gegen m800 saint getauscht, vorbau gegen sunline v-one getauscht, 11-36er kassette montiert.

leider is mir ein bolzen am hinterbau gebrochen, aktuell mit ner fetten 12er schraube "gefixed". nicht das wahre, aber es läuft. als nächstes ist nen neuer dämpfer dran, da ich ne ordentlich verstellbare druckstufe will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TMisch (25. April 2016)

Das Zee Schaltwerk ist doch primär für 1 Fach kettenblatt vorne. Oder?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (1. Mai 2016)

hatte wohl gerade erst noch, nu endlich dank gutem wetter aktueller zustand


----------



## mrwulf (1. Mai 2016)

mein Element MSL wurde im Urlaub mal wieder richtig eingesetzt


----------



## --dig-- (14. Mai 2016)

kein mtb, aber fuer rocky fans evtl. trotzdem interessant.


----------



## ravenkiller (23. Mai 2016)




----------



## Robihh (26. Mai 2016)

Hm hab hier auch noch was feines!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dreamworks (26. Mai 2016)

Hier ist mein neuester Ausbau :-D






Im Vergleich zum letzten mal habe ich den Nobby und Hansi raus und durch Razor und Mary ersetzt.
Die 2x10 ist raus und eine 1x11 von Shimano mit XT und XTR ist rein. 
Ach ja ein neuer Sattel noch der ist absolute Spitze! 

Jetzt will ich noch ne RF Sixc Kurbel, wenn die doch bloß nicht so teuer wäre.


----------



## michar (4. Juni 2016)

Mein 94er Rocky Mountain Hammer...teilweise Orginal..Gabel ,Stütze, Vorbau und Bremsen getauscht...


----------



## numinisflo (20. Juni 2016)

michar schrieb:


> Mein 94er Rocky Mountain Hammer...teilweise Orginal..Gabel ,Stütze, Vorbau und Bremsen getauscht...Anhang anzeigen 499732


Hammergeil. Sowas such ich auch noch.


----------



## Giuliano.B (7. August 2016)

Heute war Waschtag


----------



## gobo (8. August 2016)

oha,sehr schön!!


----------



## pohlrobert1968 (10. August 2016)




----------



## pohlrobert1968 (12. August 2016)




----------



## pohlrobert1968 (12. August 2016)




----------



## pohlrobert1968 (12. August 2016)




----------



## pohlrobert1968 (12. August 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrwulf (12. August 2016)

Das Thin Air sieht ja klasse aus....zeitgemäß aufbauen...aber flott ;-)


----------



## robbi_n (12. August 2016)

Unterwegs in b+


----------



## Brainman (13. August 2016)

Das Tin Air würde ich nehmen


----------



## numinisflo (13. August 2016)

Der Thin Air Rahmen ist klasse.

Ich such mir demnächst mal nen Hammer oder Blizzard. So ganz ohne RM geht es dann doch nicht und die neuen Rahmen finde ich grauslig.


----------



## pohlrobert1968 (13. August 2016)

Das Thin Air hab ich meiner Frau aufgebaut......nicht ganz zeitgemäß. Komplett XTR 952. Lenker/SS Syncros, Vorbau Roox, Gabel ist ne MZ Z1. Sie ist glücklich damit und das ist die Hauptsache . Falls ich einen Syncros Vorbau in 110mm und Topzustand finde, wird der Roox ausgetauscht.

Ride on

Robert


----------



## Giuliano.B (16. August 2016)

Das Thin Air ist der Pornowalter höchst persönllich


----------



## mrwulf (21. August 2016)




----------



## robbi_n (23. August 2016)

mrwulf schrieb:


>




Gabeldecals sind top


----------



## Giuliano.B (23. August 2016)

Heute mim Instinct und Absolutely Framed unterwegs gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Olli (3. September 2016)

instinct-950-msl


----------



## ares1000 (3. September 2016)

Endlich ein Element in 20,5" für mich. Leider noch nicht in der Wunschfarbe. 
Fährt sich aber "passender" als mein 19" aus dem gleichen Jahr.


----------



## olsche (3. September 2016)

Mitte August beim Stoneman in den Dolomiten....


----------



## mrwulf (7. September 2016)

Mein Altitude 750 MSL










gestern auf dem Monte Altissimo.


----------



## robbi_n (20. September 2016)

Ich mache hier mal weiter.

Mein 2017er Growler Hardtail beim Enduro Einsatz


----------



## robbi_n (20. September 2016)

Mein Thunderbolt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ares1000 (20. September 2016)

ares1000 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 525408



Der Rahmen steht zum Verkauf. Bei Interesse gerne PN.


----------



## robbi_n (20. September 2016)

Mein Instinct


----------



## StefanF. (7. Oktober 2016)

Mein Growler während der Jungfernfahrt. Glaub' das wird im kommenden Herbst / Winter viel Spaß machen.


----------



## StefanF. (7. Oktober 2016)

Das Altitude wird nun mal nach einer schönen Saison 2016 ein wenig geschont.


----------



## Falco (22. Oktober 2016)

Urlaubserinnerungen


----------



## ares1000 (22. Oktober 2016)

ares1000 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 525408




Der Rahmen steht zum Verkauf.


----------



## Zaskar1998 (31. Oktober 2016)

https://fthumb0.mtb-news.de/cache/1...nZ4YmJ1bzVlLWltZ18wMjM1LW9yaWdpbmFsLmpwZw.jpg


----------



## pohlrobert1968 (15. November 2016)




----------



## MichaelKorinek (19. November 2016)

Auch bei Schneefall im Einsatz

 Hier mein Instinct!!


----------



## MichaelKorinek (19. November 2016)

Hallo zusammen.
Hier mein Instinct , Sommer wie Winter im Einsatz!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StefanF. (29. November 2016)




----------



## mrwulf (30. November 2016)

StefanF. schrieb:


>



Super Foto....sehr schön.


----------



## rocky1081 (7. Januar 2017)

Hier mal mein Vertex


----------



## oneeasy (18. Januar 2017)

Für den Espresso nach der Tour


----------



## mohrstefan (18. Januar 2017)

schaut nach zwei Aufkleber , bisschl roter edding , fertig aus 
 ABER Cool


----------



## oneeasy (18. Januar 2017)

Ist selber gemacht das stimmt aber es ist zumindest Spülfest also eingebrannt. Dafür gibt es extra Stifte.


----------



## Deleted 217913 (30. Januar 2017)

Da war es noch sauber bei der ersten Ausfahrt...


----------



## robbi_n (20. Februar 2017)




----------



## BigBlock427 (20. Februar 2017)

Sehr geil.
Klassiker.




robbi_n schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. Februar 2017)

robbi_n schrieb:


>


Wow .
Lucky Man .


----------



## rocky1081 (20. Februar 2017)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Traumhaft!


----------



## oneeasy (21. Februar 2017)

wirklich sehr hübsch


----------



## StefanF. (22. Februar 2017)

Neulich im Dahner Felsenland


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. Februar 2017)

Gefällt .


----------



## BlueCloud (3. März 2017)

Mein ehemaliger Youngtimer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (4. März 2017)

Top Element und bildschön!


----------



## rocky1081 (5. März 2017)

Hier nun finale Ausbaustufe


----------



## FatAlbert (6. März 2017)

Mein Element Team Scandium aus dem Jahr 2000
Die meisten Teile wurden schon getauscht. Das betrifft auch den Hauptrahmen (2002), daher die ungewöhnliche Farbe des Kettenstreben.


----------



## rocky1081 (14. März 2017)

Hier mal mein Youngtimer. TSC 2002


----------



## MadeInGermany (17. März 2017)

Mein Altitude Rallye Edition bei einer kleinen Tour gestern.


----------



## AxelF1977 (30. März 2017)

Die Klassiker wollen auch mitspielen


----------



## rocky1081 (30. März 2017)

AxelF1977 schrieb:


> Die Klassiker wollen auch mitspielen


Ein Traum


----------



## deathmetal (24. April 2017)




----------



## rocky1081 (25. April 2017)

deathmetal schrieb:


>


Sehr nice. Ein Traum.


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (28. April 2017)

Custom Aufbau für einen Kunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lfbsmi (28. April 2017)

Hier mein Slayer zum 20 Jubiläum von Rocky . Ich habe den Rahmen 15 von 20. läuft und läuft


----------



## urli (22. Mai 2017)

Element 999 T.O. 2017 - 10,2kg. Der Rahmen in M hat 2270g + 40g Steckachse hinten. Anderes als beim Vertex ist der Steuersatz zum einpressen, dH man kann wieder ChrisKing verwenden. Schade das es noch eine Fox in weiß mit Boost gibt.


----------



## fricc (29. Mai 2017)

Hallo @urli!

Ich finde die rot-weiße Lackierung sehr schön. Eine weiße Gabel aber wäre wohl etwas zu viel, die schwarze passt meiner Meinung nach ohnehin besser. Hast du das Gewicht mit Steuersatz und Innenlager gewogen oder ohne? Mein 2014er XL Rahmen wiegt mit Steuersatz und Innenlager 2240g. Mich würde der Vergleich interessieren.


----------



## urli (31. Mai 2017)

Hallo @fricc !
Das Gewicht von 2.270g ist ohne Steuersatz, Innenlager und Steckachse gewogen, aber mit Dämpfer (ohne Dämpferfernbedienung).


----------



## fricc (31. Mai 2017)

Danke, da scheint der Rahmen doch ein wenig zugelegt zu haben.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. Juni 2017)

Mein Trailhead. Kürzlich fertiggestellt.


----------



## maak (10. Juni 2017)

Mein Altitude Carbon70. Super Bike rauf und vor allem runter.


----------



## SplashingKrusty (3. Juli 2017)

Zum Abschluss (bevor es mich verlässt) noch ein paar Bilder meines SXC.
War/ist ein tolles Rad


----------



## oneeasy (3. Juli 2017)

Also vom Namen her passt mein neu aufgebautes Rocky hier rein aber es ist schon etwas "älter" deshalb bin ich mir nicht sooo sicher
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2166692]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. Juli 2017)

Sehr schönes Edge .


----------



## oneeasy (5. Juli 2017)

Sorry wollte Euch nur meine neue Variante vorstellen ( keine Angst ich werde nicht jeden Tag ein Bild hier reinstellen) Aufbau ist erst mal fertig.


----------



## hugolost (15. Juli 2017)

Läuft und läuft und läuft. 10 Jahre alt. Hat heute ein neuen Dämpfer bekommen. Nächsten Monat kommt noch eine MT5 dran.


----------



## Jabba81 (26. Juli 2017)

Hier noch mein Slayer, vieles noch Original trotzdem bisschen getunt, bis jetzt:

Vorderreifen Maxxis Shorty 27.5 x 2.5
Beide Räder auf Tubeless mit HuckNorris umgerüstet
Shimano XTR Bremsscheiben mit den Kühlrippen vo/hi 203/180
Absoluteblack Kettenblatt 32er oval
Marshguard, Mudguard


----------



## Brainman (26. Juli 2017)

Back to the Roots


----------



## oneeasy (26. Juli 2017)

eines der schönsten Rocky's hier im Forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrwulf (26. Juli 2017)

Brainman schrieb:


> Back to the Roots
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 627717
> Anhang anzeigen 627718
> ...



traumhaftes Stück Geschichte...93er?


----------



## Brainman (26. Juli 2017)

mrwulf schrieb:


> traumhaftes Stück Geschichte...93er?


1992


----------



## Cuberius (13. August 2017)

Mein neues Familienmitglied. Oldschool Slayer "Crossfire"


----------



## Lefty88 (14. August 2017)

Ich habe mich entschieden, das Element nun doch nicht zu verkaufen, auch nicht in Einzelteile...es wird noch einmal verfeinert und bekommt noch ein paar geile Updates...


----------



## RM9 (5. September 2017)

Forget what you've been told, this is 9 inch


----------



## MForrest (5. September 2017)

more roots


----------



## ravenkiller (21. September 2017)

Element im Sherpa-Kleid.
Absolut Custom.


----------



## Catsoft (22. September 2017)

Welche Laufradgröße?


----------



## oneeasy (22. September 2017)

Heute mal alle aus dem Stall gelassen
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2198628]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Mentor (25. September 2017)

....dann pack ich das hier auch mal dazu....fast noch im Auslieferungszustand 2008er Element 90

















c guide ist mittlerweile auch weiß dieses eloxalorange ging garnich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ravenkiller (27. September 2017)

650+
Easton ARC 40  Felgen mit DT 350 Naben


----------



## Jabba81 (24. Januar 2018)

Mein Slayer hat einen neuen Laufradsatz spendiert bekommen...
numbernine Carbonfelge FR-42, mit DT Swiss 350 Naben
www.numbernine.ch


----------



## crossboss (24. Januar 2018)

die liebe Familie


----------



## oppaunke (18. Februar 2018)

Ole und sein Reaper.
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## ZT-Moehring (22. Februar 2018)

Junior auf seinem 20er Vertex.


----------



## RattleHead (22. Februar 2018)

the new Wade Simmons!


----------



## Heikibike (23. Februar 2018)

Tolle Bilder .... da mach ich mit: Der Nachwuchs mit einem 98er RM Soul


----------



## dominik_bsl (18. März 2018)

Mein neues Element durfte heute zum ersten Mal im Schnee spielen gehen


----------



## Vertex999 (21. März 2018)

Moin, neu im Forum, neu im MTB-Sport.
Das passende Rad zum Einstieg gabs letzte Woche ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (25. März 2018)

Kleiner elementarer Ausflug....


----------



## Lefty88 (4. April 2018)

Mit dem "neuen" Element besser zufrieden als mit dem RSL aus 2015/2016? Ich überlege schon ein ganzes Weilchen das neue Element auf zu bauen, außer das Modelljahr und damit verbunden das "Neue" sehe ich aber keinen Mehrwert für klassische Marathon/XC...


----------



## Catsoft (4. April 2018)

Moin!

Meinst du mich? Ich bin das RSL nie gefahren, gehört nem Kumpel. Die Geo ist aber schon verschieden. Mir war das "Alte" zu kurz bzw. das Sitzrohr zu lang. Wenn dir die Geo taugt und du "nur" Rennen damit fahren willst, ist das 2015/16 das richtige Bike. Das "Neue" ist halt trailtauglicher, aber mit der Fox 34 auch schwerer.

Robert


----------



## Dagon (17. Mai 2018)




----------



## mohrstefan (17. Mai 2018)

mir war das Minion zu knapp


----------



## Ray (22. Mai 2018)

Hier ist so wenig los  da poste ich mal einen Videoschnipsel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilovemyrocky (28. Juli 2018)

Meine zweieiigen Zwillinge. 
Für mich die schönste Farbkombi an einem Rocky. 

96er Vertex t.o.





97er Element t.o.


----------



## mrwulf (30. Juli 2018)

Altitude im Einsatz auf der Trail Trophy.....weiter gehts in Laax am kommenden Wochenende mit einem Instinct BC.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (7. August 2018)

Altitude 770 MSL 2016. Ich hadere noch mit der Ride9 Einstellung. Ich denke neutral ist doch am besten für Tour.


----------



## Muenster_Martin (21. August 2018)

Möchte Euch hier mein Rocky Mountian Turbo LTD Signature vorstellen. Nach über acht Jahren endlich wieder fertig aufgebaut. Der Ritchey-Rahmensatz wurde von Derek Bailey geschweisst.

Chris Dekerf schreibt mir dazu:
_
The seat cluster arrangement is a classic Bailey design used on many of his higher end frames. The little curl on the outsides of the fork crown is hand filed using a Cinelly crown - also a Bailey detail. But perhaps the most telling is how and where the serial number is stamped. Bailey prided himself and derived some perverse pleasure from putting the numbers in a slightly unusual spot. He also purposely stamped them somewhat ‘messy’.
_
Was aus Paul Brodie und Chris Dekerf nach ihrer Zeit bei Rocky Mountain wurde ist ja bekannt. Aber was wurde eigentlich aus Derek Bailey? Freue mich über jede Information.
Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## kalihalde (28. August 2018)

Darf´s noch ein bisschen Altmetall sein?















Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## abankor (30. August 2018)

...vor über 20 Jahren war das Vertex TO ein unerfüllter Traum...vor 9 Monaten nun einen Vertex 990 erstanden und im persönlichen Mix aufgebaut...bis auf Kleinigkeiten ist es fertig...es fühlt sich schon recht gut an, bedarf aber noch etwas Detailarbeit...


----------



## Ray (30. August 2018)

Mein Altitude C


----------



## Ray (5. September 2018)




----------



## Ray (18. September 2018)




----------



## Kokopelli (25. September 2018)

@Ray: tolle aufnahmen, wo ist das?

Hier mein RM: Thunderbolt 710 (ja, ich weiss...) von 2015. Verbliebene Originalteile: Sattel und Schnellspanner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (8. Oktober 2018)




----------



## bulldozeNYC (11. Oktober 2018)

Nach anderthalb Jahren auf dem Altitude mal etwas Content von mir. Rad in Größe XL.


----------



## Daniel-A2 (11. Oktober 2018)

Dann von mir auch mal ein Nachweis, dass das hübsche Thunderbolt nicht nur zum angucken ist:


----------



## Pecoloco (17. Oktober 2018)

Kann man kaufen:


----------



## renige (31. Oktober 2018)

Soviel schöne RM´s aufm Haufen sieht man selten.
Ich reihe mich ein mit dem besten Bike welches ich je hatte....


----------



## StefanF. (5. November 2018)

Pipeline mit zweitem Stans Arch LRS in 29"


----------



## hfly (12. November 2018)

Neu im Rocky Club. 

Seit Freitag. Instinct Carbon 50 - 29er.

Hochgradig zufrieden  - aber halt noch in den Flitterwochen ;-)


----------



## doctorska (12. November 2018)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Benni06108 (27. November 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackbike__ (9. Dezember 2018)

rahmen neu, rest (größtenteils) alt. jetzt bitte noch besseres wetter


----------



## Yetihunter (9. Dezember 2018)

Bitteschön, fährt immer noch


----------



## zonoskar (10. Dezember 2018)

StefanF. schrieb:


> Pipeline mit zweitem Stans Arch LRS in 29"
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 791745


Dass ist mein Traumbike!


----------



## Brazo (15. Dezember 2018)

hier meins


----------



## mrwulf (18. Januar 2019)

Instinct BC in der Wintersonne



















Mein Altitude steht zum Verkauf:






https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/artic...-altitude-7xx-msl-enduro-carbon-rally-edition


----------



## All_mtn (7. Februar 2019)

Habe ein Video aus dem letzten Urlaub im Vinschgau (09/18) zusammengeschnitten.
Bike ist mein geliebtes Altitude A30 2018.
Quali vom Video ist leider nicht wie bei mir aufm Rechner aber ich denke es passt dennoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abankor (9. Februar 2019)

Das Vertex 990  nun als FSR-light ;-)


----------



## oppaunke (17. Februar 2019)

Team Rocky Mountain on Tour.
Ole hüpft weiter als der Alte...


Gruß,
Ole und Christian


----------



## All_mtn (21. Februar 2019)

Noch ein Foto aus dem Vinschgau.
Mit dem Altitude auf der Schartlkamm Tour.


----------



## Switchy (3. März 2019)

Hier mal zwei von meinen. =)


----------



## oppaunke (4. April 2019)

Endlich Kindergeburtstag.
Endlich durfte Papa mal wieder was Basteln.
RM Reaper mit X-Fusion Stütze.Aufgrund des untauglichen Hebels mit nem Racefacehebel gepaart.
Läuft und ist alles andere als Kindergeburtstag...
















Gruß,
Oppa


----------



## Yetihunter (20. April 2019)

Der Osterhase war da


----------



## Deleted 426828 (15. Mai 2019)




----------



## Biost0ne (8. Juni 2019)

Rm Growler 2018 im Raw Look
Mit 150mm Federweg Edc tool etc.


----------



## kgiw78 (7. Juli 2019)

Hier meines
Nur für dreckige Tage mit viel Schlamm gedacht


----------



## stier (10. Juli 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sayaem (10. Juli 2019)




----------



## Clickschuh (11. September 2019)

@sayaem Schickes Bike hast du  hab das gleiche - darf ich fragen wie schwer du bist und mit welchen Luftdrücken du in Gabel, Dämpfer und Reifen unterwegs bist? Mit welcher Ride 9 Einstellung bist du unterwegs?

Dankeschön


----------



## stummerwinter (17. Dezember 2019)

Hier mal mein Thunderbolt nach umbauarbeiten...

Neu sind die XA25/240s von slowbuild und zum testen ne Sunrace 1x12...bin jetzt auf 12,5 kg runter...das reicht erst mal...irgendwann wird die Gabel noch auf 140 oder 150 getravelt...und fahren wäre auch mal wieder schön und nicht mehr krank zu Hause rum liegen...


----------



## AndreasMayer (5. Januar 2020)

Hier mal mein Slayer mit nem Dämpferupdate.
Läuft ganz gut,das Wippen hält sich in Grenzen ganz wippfrei wirds wohl nicht.
Die Reifen sind  extra für die schlammige Zeit montiert worden.


Schlammige Grüße


----------



## kalihalde (15. März 2020)

Rocky Mountain Experience von 1992





Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## cyberdirk (2. April 2020)

Hi,

habe noch ein altes Rocky Mountain, weiß wer von euch was für ein Modell das ist und von wann ca. ?
Über die Gasbel weiß ich auch nichts, steht oben drauf nur RockShock Blackbox.

Danke und Gruß
Dirk


----------



## mohrstefan (2. April 2020)

drehe mal um "Rahmenummer " am Tretlager da kann man einiges herausfinden


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. April 2020)

cyberdirk schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe noch ein altes Rocky Mountain, weiß wer von euch was für ein Modell das ist und von wann ca. ?
> Über die Gasbel weiß ich auch nichts, steht oben drauf nur RockShock Blackbox.
> ...


Denke dass nur die Aufkleber von Rocky Mountain sind.


----------



## cyberdirk (2. April 2020)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> drehe mal um "Rahmenummer " am Tretlager da kann man einiges herausfinden



OK, hier mal ein Bild von dieser 

@RockyRider66  kann natürlich auch sein, aber dann isses auf jeden ein hochwertiger Fake  sind schon paar ganz nette Teile dran.
Wobei die Rahemnnummer nicht nach Massenproduktion ausschaut, aber erschließen tut sich mir daraus nichts ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (2. April 2020)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hatte RM auch die Rahmengröße im der Nummer


----------



## cyberdirk (2. April 2020)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hatte RM auch die Rahmengröße im der Nummer



ist ein 50er Rahmen und ne 50 kommt drin vor, aber kann auch Zufall sein, aber evtl. weiß @mohrstefan ja was zu der Nummer bzw. kann einschätzen obs eine von RM ist.


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. April 2020)

cyberdirk schrieb:


> ist ein 50er Rahmen und ne 50 kommt drin vor, aber kann auch Zufall sein, aber evtl. weiß @mohrstefan ja was zu der Nummer bzw. kann einschätzen obs eine von RM ist.


Es gab S, M, L usw, bzw Zollangaben.


----------



## ma1208 (3. April 2020)

Ich bin kein ausgewiesener Experte, aber meine erste Vermutung war auch, dass es kein Rocky ist. Sieht mir vom Alter so um 1999, vielleicht 2000 aus, oder was meint ihr? Ich glaube die Canti-Aufnahmen wurden recht früh in den 2000ern schon weg gelassen 
Und Rocky hat doch in dieser Zeit bei Hardtails meines Wissens nach die Sattelstreben immer höher ans Sattelrohr angeschweist, als das Oberrohr. Und so ein Gusset zwischen Lenkrohr und Unterrohr kenne ich aus der Zeit auch nicht. Ich habe mir damals zwar kein Rocky leisten können, aber Bilder habe ich mir viiiel und genau angeschaut.


----------



## mohrstefan (3. April 2020)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hatte RM auch die Rahmengröße im der Nummer


und das Bj. was auch zu erkennen , denke auch dies kein RMB .


----------



## dominik_bsl (9. April 2020)

Jedenfalls ein sehr erigierter Vorbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zonoskar (10. April 2020)

Das sieht doch verdammt wie das Fahrrad meiner Frau aus, ein billiger Chinesischer Rahmen.


----------



## stummerwinter (29. April 2020)

Bild von der Tour vom Montag...tja, habe gerade Zeit zum biken...quasi alleine im Wald...


----------



## ilovemyrocky (2. Juni 2020)

Endlich Urlaub und das neue Vertex durfte auch mit nach Bayern.


----------



## Freefall79 (2. Juni 2020)

Ein Element im hessischen Unterholz:


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (7. Juni 2020)




----------



## mrwulf (7. Juni 2020)

Zipfelklatsche schrieb:


>



Schönste Lackierung ever beim Altitude! ?


----------



## Droeschmachine (8. Juni 2020)

Stimmt, mit Abstand die schönste Lackierung ?
Neu bei mir, XTR-Bremse und am gesamten Bike oilslick Titanschrauben. 
Falls jemand Interesse an einem Kauf des Bikes hat, einfach melden. Ggf. würde ich es abgeben. 
Beste Grüße


----------



## Jabba81 (10. Juni 2020)

Droeschmachine schrieb:


> Stimmt, mit Abstand die schönste Lackierung ?
> Neu bei mir, XTR-Bremse und am gesamten Bike oilslick Titanschrauben.
> Falls jemand Interesse an einem Kauf des Bikes hat, einfach melden. Ggf. würde ich es abgeben.
> Beste Grüße
> Anhang anzeigen 1060879Anhang anzeigen 1060880



Super schönes Rocky hast Du da. Darf ich fragen ob die Oilslick Schrauben aus Alu oder Titan sind?
Und falls Titan, welche es genau sind? Möchte mein Bike auch ein wenig aufwerten  und tu mich schwer auf Anhieb die richtigen zu bestellen


----------



## Toto73_erlangen (10. Juni 2020)

Na dann hänge ich mich hier mal ran.
Seit gestern:


----------



## ilovemyrocky (16. Juni 2020)

Nach ca. 15 Jahren war ich mal wieder in meinem alten Revier am Feldberg unterwegs.
Hat sich einiges geändert aber es war ein sehr schöner Tag. Wiederholung definitiv nicht ausgeschlossen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ikonoklast (17. Juli 2020)




----------



## Clickschuh (17. Juli 2020)

Ich will auch mal  Der Umbau ist fast fertig  RockShox SuperDeluxe RCT und Shimano Zee sind drin.

Hab noch Probleme den Dämpfer sauber einzustellen. Hat hier zufällig jemand ein A50 mit SuperDeluxe Dämpfer?
Die Kühe waren übrigens noch nicht da als ich das Bike abtestellt hatte - die waren neugierig und sind gucken gekommen - eine wollte es auch direkt ablecken...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (18. Juli 2020)




----------



## Clickschuh (19. Juli 2020)

Kennt irgendwer den Tune vom Super Deluxe Select+  im A50 2020 Beispiel Bike

Rocky Mountain hat mir geschrieben: Rebound: M; Compression: L; 320 lb lockout; 2 Tokens, wäre der Tune fürs Altitude. Aber so ganz kommt der Super Deluxe RCT nicht aus dem Saft. Bei korrektem SAG nutzt er den Federweg nicht, und bei weniger Luftdruck federt das Ding nur sehr träge aus. Hab inzwischen beide Tokens ausgebaut und stelle nicht wirklich einen Unterschied fest. Irgendwas stimmt da nicht - so mein Gefühl.


Mich würde doch sehr Interessieren welchen Tune der Dämpfer oben im Bike hat.


----------



## Ikonoklast (19. Juli 2020)

Links ist nice



spitfire4 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1084516


----------



## Jierdan (19. Juli 2020)

Immer noch super happy mit dem Restekistenmulletthunderbolt 
Ich finde es faszinierend, wie ein Rad mit so wenig Federweg dermaßen satt liegt und nach Tempo bergab giert. So viel Zutrauen in die Federelemente hatte ich bei vielen ausgewachsenen Enduros nicht... Schlechte Sicht? Schlechte Linie, egaaaal, druff! ?


----------



## Ikonoklast (21. Juli 2020)

Ja mega Rad :-]


----------



## Droeschmachine (15. September 2020)




----------



## Ikonoklast (15. September 2020)

So ein schönes Mtb!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (16. September 2020)

... ein paar Impressionen vom "Rocky Mountain Retrotreffen Harz" vom August 2020.





















Alte Männer auf alten Rädern .

Einen schönen Tag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## mohrstefan (20. September 2020)

nach einigen Umbauten


----------



## LupilusX (30. September 2020)

"Neuzugang" in meinem Stall, RM Element 2000 19" - kaum gefahrenes Pensionistenfahrzeug...


----------



## numinisflo (30. September 2020)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ... ein paar Impressionen vom "Rocky Mountain Retrotreffen Harz" vom August 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klasse. Super Räder.👍



mohrstefan schrieb:


> nach einigen Umbauten



Das ist eines der krassesten Bikes die ich in letzter Zeit gesehen habe.


----------



## stummerwinter (30. September 2020)

Kurze Feierabendrunde mit mehr Federweg (vorne) und neuem Vorderreifen...


----------



## Conway727 (30. September 2020)

Dan bin ich hir richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NRSFRANK (3. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe auch eins


----------



## ilovemyrocky (3. Oktober 2020)

NRSFRANK schrieb:


> Ich habe auch einsAnhang anzeigen 1126670Anhang anzeigen 1126671



und zwar ein schönes.


----------



## Dagon (3. Januar 2021)

#HavingFun


----------



## numinisflo (5. Januar 2021)

Ich weiß das es eine Galerie hier ist, aber ich finde leider kein Vertex.

Daher die Bitte: falls jemand seines verkaufen möchte, so ab 2018 in einer schönen Lackierung dann würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Hoffentlich kann ich bald mal wieder ein paar Bilder beitragen. Ist lange her das ich auf einem RM gesessen bin...


----------



## Toto73_erlangen (5. Januar 2021)

Was für ein Matsch im Wald... In Verbindung mit dem Laub eine sehr rutschige Mischung...


----------



## Heikibike (17. Januar 2021)




----------



## numinisflo (6. Februar 2021)

NRSFRANK schrieb:


> Ich habe auch einsAnhang anzeigen 1126670Anhang anzeigen 1126671


Das ist mein Traumrahmen bzw. meine favorisierte Farbkombination.

Aber ich habe auch ein Traumbike erwischt. Endlich wieder auf RM unterwegs nach vielen Jahren der Abstinenz:





Man verzeihe mir das lieblose SC mit auf dem Bild:





Leider habe ich noch keine besseren Bilder.


----------



## Jierdan (6. Februar 2021)

brutal gut!


----------



## oppaunke (13. Februar 2021)

Mal ein wenig Gravel hier einbringen...👍












Gruß,
Oppa


----------



## Ben-HD (3. April 2021)

Ein bisschen Altitude und Slayer im Mix des neuen Lazer Videos:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tolpan76 (10. April 2021)

Hier mal was Älteres....





Und falls jetzt einer meint "sowas fehlt mir noch":





						Enduro Bike kaufen – 1569 Bikes online. Enduro Mountainbike neu oder gebraucht
					

Enduro Bike ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ 1569 Fullies online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				



(Falls der Preis zu "übertrieben" scheint, macht mir ein Angebot)


----------



## Giantpilote (11. April 2021)

Mein neues Aktitude


----------



## Ben-HD (11. April 2021)

Schoenpflug schrieb:


> Mein neues Aktitude


Yeah cooles Ding! Wie ist dein Eindruck und welche Komponenten hast du ausgewählt?


----------



## rocky1081 (11. April 2021)

Tolpan76 schrieb:


> Hier mal was Älteres....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tolles Bike. Lass ich mir durch den Kopf gehen-welches Baujahr ist das ETSX? Die hatten zeitweise ein größeres Thema mit Brüchen am Sitzrohr im der Nähe der Schwinge...


----------



## Giantpilote (12. April 2021)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Yeah cooles Ding! Wie ist dein Eindruck und welche Komponenten hast du ausgewählt?


Is ein C50, gewechselt hab ich die Kurbel, Vorbau, Lenker und Griffe, auf den neuen LRS warte ich noch. Dann is es erstmals fertig. 
Lässt sich hoch immer noch ganz gut Kurbeln, bergab eine echte waffe 😬


----------



## Onkel_Lutz (1. Mai 2021)

hier mal was altes im Aufbau


----------



## Ben-HD (22. Mai 2021)

Je t‘aime 🔥


----------



## Toto73_erlangen (24. Mai 2021)

Etwas schlammig heute im Wald... Aber besser als gestern


----------



## Heikibike (25. Juni 2021)

98er Rocky Mountain Vertex LTD für den Nachwuchs als „Cruiser“ aufgebaut - ich freue mich, dass die Klassiker gefahren werden…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muenster_Martin (25. Juni 2021)

Schönes Ergebnis (und glücklicher Nachwuchs hoffentlich)!


----------



## Heikibike (25. Juni 2021)

Muenster_Martin schrieb:


> Schönes Ergebnis (und glücklicher Nachwuchs hoffentlich)!


Sehr glücklich und der Papa auch


----------



## kalihalde (3. September 2021)

Ein wenig "Altmetall" beim diesjährigen Rocky Mountain Retro Treffen in Altenau (Harz)





Die Räder von vorne nach hinten sind:
1. Hammer - 1989
2. Altitude - 1994
3. Experience - 1992
4. Blizzard - 1991
5. Blizzard - 1995
6. Vertex - 1994
7. Experience - 1991
8. Titanium - 1992
9. Titanium - 1991
10. Avalanche - 1989
11. Vertex - 1992

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Toto73_erlangen (24. Oktober 2021)

Das schöne Wetter genutzt und etwas durch den Wald gefahren.


----------



## jerome74 (24. Oktober 2021)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Ein wenig "Altmetall" beim diesjährigen Rocky Mountain Retro Treffen in Altenau (Harz)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wo kann das Altmetall denn abgeholt werden?🤔😆


----------



## Enduro_Jan (10. Dezember 2021)

Wenn wir schon bei Retro-Bikes sind, hier mal meine "Neuanschaffung".
Ein Rocky Mountain Spice. 
Das Bike wird nun zerlegt, von Grund auf gereinigt und wieder zusammengebaut. 
So originalgetreu wie möglich, so modern wie nötig. 

Wenn das Projekt abgeschlossen ist, gibts weitere Fotos  

Grüße
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ice (23. Dezember 2021)

denke mal das passt hier auch ....


----------



## crossboss (27. Dezember 2021)

Ich liebe die alten Elements... habe selbst noch 1en.


----------



## Giantpilote (27. Dezember 2021)

Jungfernfahrt heute mit meinem Hobel


----------



## Ben-HD (28. Dezember 2021)

Schoenpflug schrieb:


> Jungfernfahrt heute mit meinem Hobel


Oh wow! Sehr geil, herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu!

Wie sind deine ersten Eindrücke?


----------



## Jabba81 (28. Dezember 2021)

schön... darf ich fragen was für eine Rahmengrösse?
Und hätte oben nochmals eine Flasche Platz mit der grossen unten?


----------



## Giantpilote (29. Dezember 2021)

Jabba81 schrieb:


> schön... darf ich fragen was für eine Rahmengrösse?
> Und hätte oben nochmals eine Flasche Platz mit der grossen unten?


Größe M, zweite Gr. Flasche sollte sich echt noch ausgehen, werd ich mal probieren. 

Ansonsten geht das Ding schon richtig geil, bin ja davor noch mit einem aktuellen Altitude unterwegs gewesen- ist natürlich kein Vergleich. Das Element schreit einen ja förmlich bei jeder Pedal Umdrehung an: GIB GAS!!! 😅🤪 
Gesamtgewicht mit Pedalen, Flaschenhalter und GPS Halterung genau 11,5kg


----------



## stummerwinter (29. Dezember 2021)

Wie groß bist Du? Schrittlänge?


----------



## Ben-HD (29. Dezember 2021)

Schoenpflug schrieb:


> Größe M, zweite Gr. Flasche sollte sich echt noch ausgehen, werd ich mal probieren.
> 
> Ansonsten geht das Ding schon richtig geil, bin ja davor noch mit einem aktuellen Altitude unterwegs gewesen- ist natürlich kein Vergleich. Das Element schreit einen ja förmlich bei jeder Pedal Umdrehung an: GIB GAS!!! 😅🤪
> Gesamtgewicht mit Pedalen, Flaschenhalter und GPS Halterung genau 11,5kg


11,5 ist klasse mit allem drum und dran!


----------



## Giantpilote (29. Dezember 2021)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Wie groß bist Du? Schrittlänge?


Klassiker😂 175cm groß, 80cm Schrittlänge, würd aber jetzt im Nachhinein eine 175cm Dropper Post im bike verbauen


----------



## Jabba81 (29. Dezember 2021)

Schoenpflug schrieb:


> Klassiker😂 175cm groß, 80cm Schrittlänge, würd aber jetzt im Nachhinein eine 175cm Dropper Post im bike verbauen



was ist denn jetzt verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giantpilote (29. Dezember 2021)

Jabba81 schrieb:


> was ist denn jetzt verbaut?


Standard in der Gr M immer a 150er


----------



## MadBiker80 (3. Januar 2022)

Hi Freaks,

ein Kunde zeigte mit zu meiner Entzückung kürzlich dieses schöne Summit. Okay, Ich gebe zu, ich hatte ihn immer wieder freundlich dazu genötigt. Und dann stand es plötzlich da- in all seiner Pracht. Ne kleine Runde durfte ich dann auch mal drehen. Und das als reinrassiger Mittelklasse Biker😉 Einfach eine Freude.

Mit besten Grüßen in eure Galerie
Luk


----------



## Giantpilote (10. Januar 2022)

Endlich in freier Wildbahn unterwegs


----------



## Miracoolx (18. Januar 2022)

War ein super Winterprojekt,  nun ist es Fertig  aber jetzt wüsste ich gerne welches BJ. das Blizzad ist.


----------



## Giuliano.B (26. Januar 2022)

Ich habe letzten Sonntag seit 2017 das erste Mal wieder das Maiden bewegt . Hat richtig Böcke gemacht. Sonst nurnoch vom Renner bis Enduro unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## daniel77 (2. März 2022)

12.4kg für die richtigen Berge kommen im Sommer gröbere Reifen drauf


----------



## Ben-HD (2. März 2022)

daniel77 schrieb:


> 12.4kg für die richtigen Berge kommen im Sommer gröbere Reifen drauf


Extrem schön! So sauber und clean, herzlichen Glückwunsch! Sieht toll aus.


----------



## Jendo (4. März 2022)

Miracoolx schrieb:


> War ein super Winterprojekt,  nun ist es Fertig  aber jetzt wüsste ich gerne welches BJ. das Blizzad ist.


Yeah, richtiger Flitzer. Gefällt mir sehr gut. Kannst du das Baujahr eventuell an der Rahmennummer ablesen? Ersten oder letzten zwei Ziffern?


----------



## Jendo (4. März 2022)

Sollte ein 94er Baujahr sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierkiste (18. März 2022)

Jüngste Ausbaustufe des 2007er Element Team SC. Vor allem neue Bremsen, nachdem mich die Juicy Ultimates im Stich liessen, denke die Formula Cura sind ein angemessener Ersatz.


----------



## Jendo (22. März 2022)

Ja, die Curas machen einen guten Job 
Hier mal mein oldschooler:








Gruß,
Jendo


----------



## Capodecina (12. April 2022)

Stelle mal mein Rocky Thunderbolt BC vor


----------



## zonoskar (14. April 2022)

schönes Flow. Zo eins hatte ich auch einmal. Bestes Rad was ich je bezas, nur hätte es ein bischen größer sein müssen.


----------



## Heikibike (21. April 2022)

Heikibike schrieb:


> 98er Rocky Mountain Vertex LTD für den Nachwuchs als „Cruiser“ aufgebaut - ich freue mich, dass die Klassiker gefahren werden…
> Anhang anzeigen 1297828


Und noch ein 96er Equipe für den kleineren Sohn


----------



## daniel77 (24. April 2022)

Bike von meiner Frau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ice (23. Mai 2022)

`99er Element race


----------



## Jackyx67 (20. Juni 2022)

Weil ich es irgendwo loswerden muss: Ich möchte mein Element 70, glaube 2005, vorstellen, kurz bevor ich es auf dem Recyclinghof entsorge. Ich weiß ja auch nicht, aber passieren sollte sowas doch auch nach den Jahren nicht. Vor allem hat es gar nicht mal soviele km auf dem Buckel, die letzten gut zehn Jahre nur noch mit den Kindern damit unterwegs.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Juni 2022)

Jackyx67 schrieb:


> Weil ich es irgendwo loswerden muss: Ich möchte mein Element 70, glaube 2005, vorstellen, kurz bevor ich es auf dem Recyclinghof entsorge. Ich weiß ja auch nicht, aber passieren sollte sowas doch auch nach den Jahren nicht. Vor allem hat es gar nicht mal soviele km auf dem Buckel, die letzten gut zehn Jahre nur noch mit den Kindern damit unterwegs.


Neues Schaltauge drauf und weiter geht die gute Fahrt...


----------



## Jackyx67 (20. Juni 2022)

Nun, war da immer unbedarft und auf den Mechaniker angewiesen, aber das wäre eine gute und für mich überraschende Nachricht. Das ist doch voll weggebrochen...


----------



## ice (20. Juni 2022)

Das Schaltauge ist doch angeschraubt ...

(Wenn da kein anderer Schaden mehr ist???)

Bruchstückrest abschrauben ... neues Schaltauge dranschrauben ... Schaltwerk wieder dran .... Fertig


----------



## Jackyx67 (20. Juni 2022)

Okay, vielen Dank für die Hinweise! Ich muss mir das dann am Abend nochmal genauer anschauen, dachte eigentlich das wäre nicht mehr zu reparieren.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Juni 2022)

Jackyx67 schrieb:


> Okay, vielen Dank für die Hinweise! Ich muss mir das dann am Abend nochmal genauer anschauen, dachte eigentlich das wäre nicht mehr zu reparieren.


Pfft, das ist exakt eine Schraube und fertig ist der Lack!


----------



## ice (20. Juni 2022)

Must halt nur ein neues Schaltauge besorgen ....


----------



## Giantpilote (20. Juni 2022)

Und ansonsten würd ich’s nehmen 😂


----------



## Jackyx67 (20. Juni 2022)

Aber dann habe ich ja nur noch ein noch älteres Scott Team Issue mit "H"-Kennzeichen und das quietscht auch schon ganz nett. Im Ernst: Ich war damit nie ganz glücklich, hat irgendwie nicht gepasst. Und hat damals schon unangenehm viel gekostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuuth (22. Juni 2022)

Jackyx67 schrieb:


> Weil ich es irgendwo loswerden muss: Ich möchte mein Element 70, glaube 2005, vorstellen, kurz bevor ich es auf dem Recyclinghof entsorge. Ich weiß ja auch nicht, aber passieren sollte sowas doch auch nach den Jahren nicht. Vor allem hat es gar nicht mal soviele km auf dem Buckel, die letzten gut zehn Jahre nur noch mit den Kindern damit unterwegs.


Element ca 2005.... nun ja, dann könnte dir das nun wieder weiterhelfen, wenn die Frage danach überhaupt noch aktuell ist....








						Rocky Mountain Schaltauge 212, 18,99 €
					

Schaltaugen, Fahrrad, GPS, Garmin, Specialized, Cube, Rear Derailleur Hangers, Navigation, Fahrradteile, forcellini, Ausfallenden Rocky Mountain Schaltauge




					www.schaltauge.com


----------

